# Lace Party: Wips 'n'Things



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This happy group was created by Dragonflylace to help us knit lace. It has grown somewhat over time. We all love lace and knitting although our topics range from health to children to gardening to cooking. Everyone is very welcome to join in, please do.
We are going to have a few travels around South Wales during this fortnight as well as finishing WIPS. In my case I hope to be doing some blocking as they have been waiting for soooooo long to be shown off in their glory!
Here is the area of Wales I am going to show. I was born here but didn't live for here long. I came back to live here for a few years with DH in the 70s and have had many holidays here.
We are starting in the most westerly county which is Pembrokeshire. My favourite place is Pentre Ifan, a portal Neolithic tomb.
http://cadw.gov.wales/daysout/pentreifanburialchamber/?lang=en
The people that built it were very in touch with the landscape as the shape reflects the moutain it is facing. It is a very peaceful but powerful place.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely area. Have fun with your other group members.

Ann


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Lovely area. Have fun with your other group members.
> 
> Ann


thank you. We will :thumbup: I do hope you will be with us.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for getting us started, Norma. I'm looking forward to the tour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You are very welcome, Babalou!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the wonderful start to the new LP, Norma! 

Those are interesting burial chambers, and don't seem to be too far from Worcester where my girls went to school that year they were in the UK. I know they got to Snowdonia, but I'm not sure if they made it to this area. It is beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Toni. It is a easy journey from Worcester. The roads are very good :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How fascinating. The shape of the tomb is human like and with the earth's shape as well. The huge stones are framed to capture the energy of the mountains it seems. People used to be so in touch with the world around them and its energy patterns. As a western culture we have lost so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my blobs that are waiting to be blocked


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm here!! Thanks Norma.. the video was very interesting.. it looked to me like a bird covering the opening with her wings 
I have 2 scarfs and the BON and some tatting to work on during your Lace Party!! I hope to get them all done  LOL Not the BON of course.. but May's clue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> How fascinating. The shape of the tomb is human like and with the earth's shape as well. The huge stones are framed to capture the energy of the mountains it seems. People used to be so in touch with the world around them and its energy patterns. As a western culture we have lost so much.


I agree that we have lost so much. I still find the earth energy fascinating!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I'm here!! Thanks Norma.. the video was very interesting.. it looked to me like a bird covering the opening with her wings
> I have 2 scarfs and the BON and some tatting to work on during your Lace Party!! I hope to get them all done  LOL Not the BON of course.. but May's clue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice blobs Norma!!! My advent needs reblocked too.. maybe I should get that done


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting video. I am intrigued by the stone, that it wasn't all smooth and worn down after all the years exposed to the elements.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, good luck with blocking your blobs. Not that I like blocking, but whenever I finish something I can't wait to see it blocked and in all its beauty.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the great start, Norma. I really liked the video that shows how it would have looked when it was built. Fascinating!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my blobs that are waiting to be blocked


They are going to be beautiful unblobbed!!! I love the color gradation and the pop of blue in the 3rd one!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I agree that we have lost so much. I still find the earth energy fascinating!


Absolutely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my blobs that are waiting to be blocked


Your Advent Scarf looks good even unblocked. The shawls look like they will be wonderful when stretched out. Love the Multi-color one. Don't remember that pattern--need to look it up.

EDIT--just looked up Owl Cat Designs. She certainly has some terrific patterns, not only in lace but her color and geometric work is very exciting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Norma, good luck with blocking your blobs. Not that I like blocking, but whenever I finish something I can't wait to see it blocked and in all its beauty.
> 
> Sue


The trouble is that two of them are going to have to be blocked in the conversatory as they are very large. The conversatory has been too cold to do it until the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am really looking forward to this exploration of a part of Wales I am unfamiliar with!, and just being able to progress on the WIP's without feeling too guilty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is a very pretty part of Wales. I have contacted Admin to correct the title to Lace Party. I got it wrong


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Toni. It is a easy journey from Worcester. The roads are very good :thumbup:


I thought Worcester was close, it was just off the map on the website.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is a very pretty part of Wales. I have contacted Admin to correct the title to Lace Party. I got it wrong


It's all good, and good to get it corrected. :thumbup: We found you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The trouble is that two of them are going to have to be blocked in the conversatory as they are very large. The conversatory has been too cold to do it until the last couple of weeks.


well now that Spring is springing, you will have no more excuses. we want to see them in all their glory.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my blobs that are waiting to be blocked


Wonderful blobs! They will become stupendously gorgeous when blocked!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, thanks so much for this start. Those burial chambers are so powerful even in just the video. It must be amazing to feel them in person. They are so in tune with the surroundings. And thanks for including the map as well so I can see we are 

All your "blobs" are looking mighty fine and will be fun to see them bloom.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying! 
I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying!
> I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


Lovely scarf, but my word you are a beauty, Caryn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying!
> I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


Caryn, the scarf looks great on you! You are right that it will go with lots of outfits. Well done!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> well now that Spring is springing, you will have no more excuses. we want to see them in all their glory.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. You look lovely in your scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying!
> I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


Nice Caryn. Great colors. They go with the rug to the left of you in the picture.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Wonderful blobs! They will become stupendously gorgeous when blocked!


Thank you so much!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely, Caryn. It looks great on you. That definitely is a fun knit. see your two furry friends made it into the pic!

Sue


sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying!
> I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying!
> I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


I love it on you, Caryn, you wear it well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I love it on you, Caryn, you wear it well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> As Annekeetje has found out...certain patterns and thread have to be done with the needle. I think over a gauge of thread (30-150 weight) you need the needle as I don't think you can use the shuttle's spool.





Annekeetje said:


> And you want the thread smooth and strong.


You are NOT kidding! I started pulling on the needle thread on one of my selections today...I actually heard one of the threads pop as it broke! I went ahead and tabled THAT one and went to another attempt with a different needle and thread.
I finally found my finest Handy Hands length needle and am working up that snowflake someone found pre-Tatting lace party.

I'll be able to possibly finish the ruffle crochet doily I'd started pre-tatting party...I'm on the last row, but I have over 100 points to work on. It will wait on my tatting 2 projects as I've not lost interest now that I've matched thread to needle. I understand there's not much matching to do when shuttle tatting...but I like what is happening with my one project's pairing...photos pending. I'll even have the two different color lengths of the edging that jscaplen liked me doing. :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying!
> I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


Very good looking -- both scarf and model. Love the rugs too. Great colors in the scarf.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my blobs that are waiting to be blocked


Ooh, nice blobs  You have been busy. Looking forward to seeing them blocked.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf -


Very nice! It is a good length and has good colors.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking forward to your weeks Norma.
Lovely scarf ,Caryn ,and those babies sneaked into the picture .They didn't manage to upstage you ! Must say you are looking good and I envy your hair .I have very fine rats tails ! Heard of bad hair day ? That is my constant .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whilst hunting down some photos for my upcoming travelogue I found a couple from when we went zip-lining in Hawaii. The zips were across valleys, unlike the tree-top one Julie's GD did there was no tower climbing, just step off the platform. I have done the tree-top ones too, lots of fun. The location of the below photos is where parts of the movie Jurassic Park was filmed and is currently an active cattle ranch. You had to watch where you walked, lol. The pink backpack contains lunch. Three of us had to carry the group's lunch. JB (friend) and I each took one. The party of 14 family members reluctantly took the third backpack when the guides told them either take it or go hungry and pointedly noted that the party of three (us) had already volunteered to take two of them. :::insert eye roll::: We did a bunch of zips, hiking in between, stopped at a stream for lunch and swimming, then back to hiking and zipping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Whilst hunting down some photos for my upcoming travelogue I found a couple from when we went zip-lining in Hawaii. The zips were across valleys, unlike the tree-top one Julie's GD did there was no tower climbing, just step off the platform. I have done the tree-top ones too, lots of fun. The location of the below photos is where parts of the movie Jurassic Park was filmed and is currently an active cattle ranch. You had to watch where you walked, lol. The pink backpack contains lunch. Three of us had to carry the group's lunch. JB (friend) and I each took one. The party of 14 family members reluctantly took the third backpack when the guides told them either take it or go hungry and pointedly noted that the party of three (us) had already volunteered to take two of them. :::insert eye roll::: We did a bunch of zips, hiking in between, stopped at a stream for lunch and swimming, then back to hiking and zipping.


Wow! But I have long known you are much braver than me!

ETA, you may be interested to know there was a very ancient plane overhead just now- could tell from the motor- sadly was not quite fast enough to spot it- it is ANZAC Day here- commemorating the New Zealand and Australian participation, particularly in WWl (especially Gallipoli) so it could have come from Ardmore for a fly past.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Whilst hunting down some photos for my upcoming travelogue I found a couple from when we went zip-lining in Hawaii. The zips were across valleys, unlike the tree-top one Julie's GD did there was no tower climbing, just step off the platform. I have done the tree-top ones too, lots of fun. The location of the below photos is where parts of the movie Jurassic Park was filmed and is currently an active cattle ranch. You had to watch where you walked, lol. The pink backpack contains lunch. Three of us had to carry the group's lunch. JB (friend) and I each took one. The party of 14 family members reluctantly took the third backpack when the guides told them either take it or go hungry and pointedly noted that the party of three (us) had already volunteered to take two of them. :::insert eye roll::: We did a bunch of zips, hiking in between, stopped at a stream for lunch and swimming, then back to hiking and zipping.


How do you move along those lines? 1200 ft! Sounds like a good run.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my blobs that are waiting to be blocked


Nirma, they look beautiful already, I'm sure they will be really wonderful when blocked.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How do you move along those lines? 1200 ft! Sounds like a good run.


I understand from the work some people did here in Indianapolis that you have to be at least 75-100 lbs (34.1 - 45.5 kilo) minimum to have a successful run without getting stranded mid-line.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is the my version of the Beach Memories scarf - one of Elizabeth's designs that I was reminded by Sue that I have wanted to do. It definately will add a bit of color to any outfit. It was fun and easy to knit. Very satisfying!
> I will also be working on my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks and Winter Wonderland and anything else that might come along


Caryn, both the scarf and the model are lovely. The scarf is really beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely scarf, but my word you are a beauty, Caryn!


Thank you for your kind comments on both accounts. I finally got my husband to take the picture so I didn't have to do a selfie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, the scarf looks great on you! You are right that it will go with lots of outfits. Well done!


Thanks Elizabeth. I will enjoy wearing it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Caryn. You look lovely in your scarf. :thumbup:


Thanks Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice Caryn. Great colors. They go with the rug to the left of you in the picture.


Thanks Tanya, it was an interesting yarn with lots of colors. I didn't notice what else was in the picture, I was just glad to get my dh to take the picture! It does seem to match the rug


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you for your kind comments on both accounts. I finally got my husband to take the picture so I didn't have to do a selfie.


Well, it really shows what a stunning looking lady you are!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lovely, Caryn. It looks great on you. That definitely is a fun knit. see your two furry friends made it into the pic!
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, for your kind comment and for reminding me that I had that pattern! Yes, the dogs did get in didn't they? They have their summer haircuts now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love it on you, Caryn, you wear it well.


Thanks Barbara. I think it will look good wrapped a few times around also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Toni.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You are NOT kidding! I started pulling on the needle thread on one of my selections today...I actually heard one of the threads pop as it broke! I went ahead and tabled THAT one and went to another attempt with a different needle and thread.
> I finally found my finest Handy Hands length needle and am working up that snowflake someone found pre-Tatting lace party.
> 
> I'll be able to possibly finish the ruffle crochet doily I'd started pre-tatting party...I'm on the last row, but I have over 100 points to work on. It will wait on my tatting 2 projects as I've not lost interest now that I've matched thread to needle. I understand there's not much matching to do when shuttle tatting...but I like what is happening with my one project's pairing...photos pending. I'll even have the two different color lengths of the edging that jscaplen liked me doing. :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


OH no Karen. Sorry about your needle! Looking forward to seeing your crochet doily and your 2 tatting projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that turned out great!! and fast! It looks really good on you too... and it is a very nice home you have


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Very good looking -- both scarf and model. Love the rugs too. Great colors in the scarf.


Thank you so much Belle. We love oriental rugs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ETA, you may be interested to know there was a very ancient plane overhead just now- could tell from the motor- sadly was not quite fast enough to spot it- it is ANZAC Day here- commemorating the New Zealand and Australian participation, particularly in WWl (especially Gallipoli) so it could have come from Ardmore for a fly past.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing sounds as nice as a radial engine


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> OH no Karen. Sorry about your needle! Looking forward to seeing your crochet doily and your 2 tatting projects.


The thread started breaking...not the needle.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How do you move along those lines? 1200 ft! Sounds like a good run.


Gravity and a pulley


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice! It is a good length and has good colors.


Thanks Melanie. It is quite long. It was 100" when it was being blocked.

Great pictures of your ziplining! You and your Dh sure look like you are having so much fun. I have a hard time getting on one of those gondolas that go to the top of a mountain!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Melanie! Great pictures and what an adventure! Your definitely a _thrill seeker_ 

This must be a fun and exciting day Julie.. Sorry you missed it though..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Looking forward to your weeks Norma.
> Lovely scarf ,Caryn ,and those babies sneaked into the picture .They didn't manage to upstage you ! Must say you are looking good and I envy your hair .I have very fine rats tails ! Heard of bad hair day ? That is my constant .


Thanks Ann. They really did sneak in! My hair is just the opposite - crazy thick and I have to constantly tame it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Caryn, both the scarf and the model are lovely. The scarf is really beautiful.


Thanks Dodie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, it really shows what a stunning looking lady you are!


Well thank you, now you have me blushing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that turned out great!! and fast! It looks really good on you too... and it is a very nice home you have


Thank you Ronie. It was fast even for me


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> The thread started breaking...not the needle.


Oops, well that's no fun either, but at least you can fix that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing sounds as nice as a radial engine


To be honest I thought it might be a bi-plane, it was travelling slow enough- but I just was not quick enough to see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Wow Melanie! Great pictures and what an adventure! Your definitely a _thrill seeker_
> 
> This must be a fun and exciting day Julie.. Sorry you missed it though..


Now I don't know to what you are referring, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well thank you, now you have me blushing.


Only being honest- it is my painter's eye.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Whilst hunting down some photos for my upcoming travelogue I found a couple from when we went zip-lining in Hawaii. The zips were across valleys, unlike the tree-top one Julie's GD did there was no tower climbing, just step off the platform. I have done the tree-top ones too, lots of fun. The location of the below photos is where parts of the movie Jurassic Park was filmed and is currently an active cattle ranch. You had to watch where you walked, lol. The pink backpack contains lunch. Three of us had to carry the group's lunch. JB (friend) and I each took one. The party of 14 family members reluctantly took the third backpack when the guides told them either take it or go hungry and pointedly noted that the party of three (us) had already volunteered to take two of them. :::insert eye roll::: We did a bunch of zips, hiking in between, stopped at a stream for lunch and swimming, then back to hiking and zipping.


Love, love, love this! WooHoo!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun day you must have had in Hawaii, Melanie!!! Zipping and climbing and hiking all over. 

That old airplane must have had a wonderful sound, Julie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Evening (or what time it is at your location)!!! What a miserable couple of days due to weather. It can't decide to get cold, or stay mildly warm, rain, snow or hail, or just plain blow a gale. At the moment, the rain is pounding on the roof and wind is ranting and raving. So -- I wanted to share what I've been working on.

Early last month, I met with the owner of one of our local funeral homes and after we conducted our business we spent the rest of the afternoon just having a great time telling stories; mostly with me asking question, the answer to which led to more stories. In the course of the conversation, I became aware of the difficulties that locals have if their babies die prematurely. Since we are such a small town and no where really close to a major metro area, the funeral director was explaining how difficult it is to find appropriate clothing for the preemie. Naturally, I came home and did some searching on the net and found a number of knitted patterns for burial gowns and accessories. At that point, I decided that it would be a good thing to make up several sets including a gown, booties, hat, and receiving blanket and donate to the funeral home. They may not get used for years, but if needed they would be available to grieving parents. So that is precisely what I've been working on. I did one set and took them in to the director who made some suggestions (for example -- no lace on caps/bonnets because of autopsies). I explained what I had in mind and he was very pleased. 

This morning I finished the last bootie. I still have 3 blankets to do in various sizes: one smaller than the sample, and 2 larger. I also wanted to do a couple of preemie envelopes (for those fetuses that aren't fully formed) which I started this afternoon. 

The director and I decided that he could personalize the items by using ribbons in the eyelet rows, if necessary or wanted. I still need to get a variety of ribbon colors for him. But I'm nearing the end of the effort. And since it is a grey day, I just wanted to share this with you. 

Specifics: doing this with Knit Picks Bare, fingering weight, Peruvian wool in "natural." Using US 5s and 4s when I'm using bamboo dps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Evening (or what time it is at your location)!!! What a miserable couple of days due to weather. It can't decide to get cold, or stay mildly warm, rain, snow or hail, or just plain blow a gale. At the moment, the rain is pounding on the roof and wind is ranting and raving. So -- I wanted to share what I've been working on.
> 
> Early last month, I met with the owner of one of our local funeral homes and after we conducted our business we spent the rest of the afternoon just having a great time telling stories; mostly with me asking question, the answer to which led to more stories. In the course of the conversation, I became aware of the difficulties that locals have if their babies die prematurely. Since we are such a small town and no where really close to a major metro area, the funeral director was explaining how difficult it is to find appropriate clothing for the preemie. Naturally, I came home and did some searching on the net and found a number of knitted patterns for burial gowns and accessories. At that point, I decided that it would be a good thing to make up several sets including a gown, booties, hat, and receiving blanket and donate to the funeral home. They may not get used for years, but if needed they would be available to grieving parents. So that is precisely what I've been working on. I did one set and took them in to the director who made some suggestions (for example -- no lace on caps/bonnets because of autopsies). I explained what I had in mind and he was very pleased.
> 
> ...


Oh, Belle, what a wonderful and thoughtful blessing these items will be to the ones who need them. They are beautiful. 

(We have lightening and thunder happening here now, too. I'm going to unplug for awhile. We have lost too many modems, etc. due to lightening. Happy Knitting, all!!!  )


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> This morning I finished the last bootie. I still have 3 blankets to do in various sizes: one smaller than the sample, and 2 larger. I also wanted to do a couple of preemie envelopes (for those fetuses that aren't fully formed) which I started this afternoon.
> 
> The director and I decided that he could personalize the items by using ribbons in the eyelet rows, if necessary or wanted. I still need to get a variety of ribbon colors for him. But I'm nearing the end of the effort. And since it is a grey day, I just wanted to share this with you.
> 
> Specifics: doing this with Knit Picks Bare, fingering weight, Peruvian wool in "natural." Using US 5s and 4s when I'm using bamboo dps.


Belle, you are such a sweetheart to do this. What a thoughtful and wonderful gift for a grieving parent! Bless you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya, it was an interesting yarn with lots of colors. I didn't notice what else was in the picture, I was just glad to get my dh to take the picture! It does seem to match the rug


Those serendipity happenings just add to the fun of it all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Gravity and a pulley


And you operate the pulley?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, so that was what you were knitting the blanket for. I am really touched that you came up with this idea. I have literally just finished watching an episode of Call the Midwife where a baby died shortly after birth, with awful deformities, which I think,although it has not yet been mentioned, were caused by thalidomide. It was so sad to watch. So to read this post just minutes afterwards this really touched a spot. It is a wonderful idea of yours and so thoughtful to provide appropriate clothing for these preemies. At such a hard time for the parents, a gift of handmade clothing is such an act of love, and a true blessing that must surely touch the hearts of the grieving parents.

Thank you for sharing about this, and indeed for doing this. I know it will be appreciated.

Sue 


Belle1 said:


> Good Evening (or what time it is at your location)!!! What a miserable couple of days due to weather. It can't decide to get cold, or stay mildly warm, rain, snow or hail, or just plain blow a gale. At the moment, the rain is pounding on the roof and wind is ranting and raving. So -- I wanted to share what I've been working on.
> 
> Early last month, I met with the owner of one of our local funeral homes and after we conducted our business we spent the rest of the afternoon just having a great time telling stories; mostly with me asking question, the answer to which led to more stories. In the course of the conversation, I became aware of the difficulties that locals have if their babies die prematurely. Since we are such a small town and no where really close to a major metro area, the funeral director was explaining how difficult it is to find appropriate clothing for the preemie. Naturally, I came home and did some searching on the net and found a number of knitted patterns for burial gowns and accessories. At that point, I decided that it would be a good thing to make up several sets including a gown, booties, hat, and receiving blanket and donate to the funeral home. They may not get used for years, but if needed they would be available to grieving parents. So that is precisely what I've been working on. I did one set and took them in to the director who made some suggestions (for example -- no lace on caps/bonnets because of autopsies). I explained what I had in mind and he was very pleased.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a fun day you must have had in Hawaii, Melanie!!! Zipping and climbing and hiking all over.
> 
> That old airplane must have had a wonderful sound, Julie.


It really did!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

All I can say is "wow"! I don't think I would be brave enough. I need to keep my feet on terra firma.

Sue



MissMelba said:


> Whilst hunting down some photos for my upcoming travelogue I found a couple from when we went zip-lining in Hawaii. The zips were across valleys, unlike the tree-top one Julie's GD did there was no tower climbing, just step off the platform. I have done the tree-top ones too, lots of fun. The location of the below photos is where parts of the movie Jurassic Park was filmed and is currently an active cattle ranch. You had to watch where you walked, lol. The pink backpack contains lunch. Three of us had to carry the group's lunch. JB (friend) and I each took one. The party of 14 family members reluctantly took the third backpack when the guides told them either take it or go hungry and pointedly noted that the party of three (us) had already volunteered to take two of them. :::insert eye roll::: We did a bunch of zips, hiking in between, stopped at a stream for lunch and swimming, then back to hiking and zipping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What a wonderful gesture, Belle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--how touching that you responded with such empathy and caring for the parents. One of the problems people suffer is that when a preemie is lost people don't take that loss very seriously and parents often feel very devalued at a time when they need lots of support. Receiving a gift of a handmade burial outfit validates the meaning of this little life that won't be. This is really a very special and spiritual thing you are doing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Gg. So -- I wanted to share what I've been working on.


What a wonderful gift! You have such a great heart  <3


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And you operate the pulley?


Nope. There is a simple pulley (called a trolley) that is hooked onto the cable (steel braid I think) and gravity takes you to the next platform. As Karen noted there is a minimum weight and there is also a maximum weight - heavy people can get stuck partway as the cable run is not taut. The descent is steep enough to get you moving but not so steep that stopping is an issue. Operators usually have some method of slowing you down at the terminus - shallow angle or a slight rise, spring bumpers, etc. It is a reasonably safe activity. Definitely safer than the ones we used to set up as teenagers, lol. We just had a single pulley and a bar to hang from - no harness, and stopping was done by putting your feet out to hit whatever you ended the cable at (tree, building). But we were young and stupid, lol. We did have a lot of fun though. Miss those days sometimes. I slurped a picture of a trolley for you. Harnesses are usually swiss seats or a variant.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Norma, for a great start. Looking forward to learning about and seeing more of your lovely Wales. 

Caryn, your Beach Memories look great.

Melanie, what wonderful pictures of your adventures. You are very brave.

Belle, what a wonderful and compassionate heart you have. Thank you for seeing a need and filling it.

We had a wonderful weekend. We thrifted and I found many wonderful things. One was a knitted dress-70% acrylic and 30% alpaca. And it fit! And I paid $6 for.

Spent a wonderful time with the new baby. Oliver is so cute. And they had 2 adorable kittens. It was a wonderful time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Nope. There is a simple pulley (called a trolley) that is hooked onto the cable (steel braid I think) and gravity takes you to the next platform. As Karen noted there is a minimum weight and there is also a maximum weight - heavy people can get stuck partway as the cable run is not taut. The descent is steep enough to get you moving but not so steep that stopping is an issue. Operators usually have some method of slowing you down at the terminus - shallow angle or a slight rise, spring bumpers, etc. It is a reasonably safe activity. Definitely safer than the ones we used to set up as teenagers, lol. We just had a single pulley and a bar to hang from - no harness, and stopping was done by putting your feet out to hit whatever you ended the cable at (tree, building). But we were young and stupid, lol. We did have a lot of fun though. Miss those days sometimes. I slurped a picture of a trolley for you. Harnesses are usually swiss seats or a variant.


Seeing your trolley for overhead travel...I looked up a few articles on lifting devices:
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2010/03/history-of-human-powered-cranes.html
https://www.teachengineering.org/view_lesson.php?url=collection/cub_/lessons/cub_simple/cub_simple_lesson05.xml
http://www.livescience.com/49106-simple-machines.html
I need a long enough rope, and a 5-place pulley system. I cannot expect to remain my current weight (hoping to get lighter!) and I need some advantage to safely lift my parents as needed. I'm not going to say which one I need assistance with but I am in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Norma, for a great start. Looking forward to learning about and seeing more of your lovely Wales.
> 
> Caryn, your Beach Memories look great.
> 
> ...


No photos of the kittens?! But the other shots are so lovely - your dress is great!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely knits Norma .You have been quietly busy .
So pleased you manged to send a pic of the bonny baby Bev and your break was good .The Dress looks as if it was made for you .
Very exciting ,Melanie . I do fancy it even though I am sure I would be terrified .
Oh Belle ! Those little items are so cute .Such a generous and thoughtful deed .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful weekend. We thrifted and I found many wonderful things. One was a knitted dress-70% acrylic and 30% alpaca. And it fit! And I paid $6 for.
> 
> Spent a wonderful time with the new baby. Oliver is so cute. And they had 2 adorable kittens. It was a wonderful time.


Great Dress and it looks terrific on you. Wonderful find.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, nice blobs  You have been busy. Looking forward to seeing them blocked.


Thank you. The first is on the blocks :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, wow and double wow. It looks fantastic. I love the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Nirma, they look beautiful already, I'm sure they will be really wonderful when blocked.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> OH no Karen. Sorry about your needle! Looking forward to seeing your crochet doily and your 2 tatting projects.


That is a shame. I would love the see your photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh Belle! That is so sad and sweet. It really touched me and I had a little cry. Bless you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, he is gorgeous! It sounds as though you had a wonderful weekend. I love your bargain dress :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ann. Uhuru was finished last week and Karakorum a fortnight ago.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--thanx for the technical info on zip-lining. As children we think we are invincible and 'getting away' with dare devil exploits proves it to us. Those experiences do build life long confidence though. Your Hawaii pics show the beauty of the region and your adventurous spirit. The adult version of this activity seems safer but not sure I would ever do it.

Bev--that baby is soooo cute. And quite the head of hair. And you look wonderful in your new aran dress. Definitely quite the find.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, what a wonderful gift you and the funeral home director have chosen to give to grieving parents. Your work is beautiful. I hope they will not have to be used for a long time, but when they are, I am sure they will help in some way to ease the pain of losing a child. 

Bev, Oliver is adorable. Love the picture of his tiny little feet. Did he get to try on his new little gansey vest? You always get great finds when you go thrifting. You look super in that lovely dress!
And thank you, re: beach memories


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, my 7 pages already & still 20 left in Karen's. Looks like I will be permanently playing catch up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, thanks for sharing the pics of Oliver. Such a cute baby. I am sure you really enjoyed seeing him and getting to hold him. You are probably already trying to figure out when you can get to see him again. That dress was a great find. It looks really good on you.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what happens you are out socializing all the time! Seriously, I think it is wonderful that you obviously fit in so well there.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, my 7 pages already & still 20 left in Karen's. Looks like I will be permanently playing catch up.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful weekend. We thrifted and I found many wonderful things. One was a knitted dress-70% acrylic and 30% alpaca. And it fit! And I paid $6 for.
> 
> Spent a wonderful time with the new baby. Oliver is so cute. And they had 2 adorable kittens. It was a wonderful time.


Oliver has so much hair! What a cutie!

That dress looks so good on you, Bev! What a great find!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ......We had a wonderful weekend. We thrifted and I found many wonderful things. One was a knitted dress-70% acrylic and 30% alpaca. And it fit! And I paid $6 for.
> 
> Spent a wonderful time with the new baby. Oliver is so cute. And they had 2 adorable kittens. It was a wonderful time.


Your dress looks great on you, Bev!

Oliver looks like a sweetie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's what happens you are out socializing all the time! Seriously, I think it is wonderful that you obviously fit in so well there.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my WIPS. I have been knitting beanies for teenagers who are refugees. A friend's daughter is working with a charity to help them. There is another one on the needles. I also have Butterfly to finish but there is not a great deal to do.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Evening (or what time it is at your location)!!! What a miserable couple of days due to weather. It can't decide to get cold, or stay mildly warm, rain, snow or hail, or just plain blow a gale. At the moment, the rain is pounding on the roof and wind is ranting and raving. So -- I wanted to share what I've been working on.
> 
> Early last month, I met with the owner of one of our local funeral homes and after we conducted our business we spent the rest of the afternoon just having a great time telling stories; mostly with me asking question, the answer to which led to more stories. In the course of the conversation, I became aware of the difficulties that locals have if their babies die prematurely. Since we are such a small town and no where really close to a major metro area, the funeral director was explaining how difficult it is to find appropriate clothing for the preemie. Naturally, I came home and did some searching on the net and found a number of knitted patterns for burial gowns and accessories. At that point, I decided that it would be a good thing to make up several sets including a gown, booties, hat, and receiving blanket and donate to the funeral home. They may not get used for years, but if needed they would be available to grieving parents. So that is precisely what I've been working on. I did one set and took them in to the director who made some suggestions (for example -- no lace on caps/bonnets because of autopsies). I explained what I had in mind and he was very pleased.
> 
> ...


Belle, that is such a beautiful gesture. I'm sure they will comfort parents dealing with such sadness. So very kind of you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Norma, for a great start. Looking forward to learning about and seeing more of your lovely Wales.
> 
> Caryn, your Beach Memories look great.
> 
> ...


What a find on the dress. I wouldn't dare wear a knitted dress unless I had a body Spanx underneath. You look great in it and little Oliver is a sweetheart.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful weekend. We thrifted and I found many wonderful things. One was a knitted dress-70% acrylic and 30% alpaca. And it fit! And I paid $6 for.
> 
> Spent a wonderful time with the new baby. Oliver is so cute. And they had 2 adorable kittens. It was a wonderful time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my WIPS. I have been knitting beanies for teenagers who are refugees. A friend's daughter is working with a charity to help them. There is another one on the needles. I also have Butterfly to finish but there is not a great deal to do.


Nice colorful collection


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my WIPS. I have been knitting beanies for teenagers who are refugees. A friend's daughter is working with a charity to help them. There is another one on the needles. I also have Butterfly to finish but there is not a great deal to do.


Nice work Norma. Doing work for others is always so rewarding. I hate the term 'charity.'


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Nice colorful collection


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Nice work Norma. Doing work for others is always so rewarding. I hate the term 'charity.'


Thank you. I used the word charity as it has status in law in the UK not as a perjorative term.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I used the word charity as it has status in law in the UK not as a perjorative term.


Perhaps this is another cultural difference to learn. I don't think people like to see themselves as charity cases. Maybe your use of the term is more like non-profits here?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now I don't know to what you are referring, Ronie!


you said there was a celebration going on! for the WW1??


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is a wonderful topic, Norma! I love the variety in this group as well as in KP in general. I get to see parts of the world that I'll never get to visit and a HUGE variety of handwork. Just fantastic!

On a different topic, can anyone explain "deconstructed" to me as it applies knitted or other types of garments? Until this last house, I always lived in old houses (at least 100 years old and not well cared for) so I understand that kind of deconstruction. And I understand about taking clothing apart (literally or figuratively) to understand how it is constructed. This is what triggered this question today: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400236-1.html . There's a comment part way down the page by Adelaide "i am always hunting for "runway" deconstructed sweaters". I've seen this word used with food also. I'm obviously not up on the latest!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Perhaps this is another cultural difference to learn. I don't think people like to see themselves as charity cases. Maybe your use of the term is more like non-profits here?


Yes, I think so :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ufoquilter, thank you. I can't help, I am afraid.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Seeing your trolley for overhead travel...I looked up a few articles on lifting devices:
> http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2010/03/history-of-human-powered-cranes.html
> https://www.teachengineering.org/view_lesson.php?url=collection/cub_/lessons/cub_simple/cub_simple_lesson05.xml
> http://www.livescience.com/49106-simple-machines.html
> I need a long enough rope, and a 5-place pulley system. I cannot expect to remain my current weight (hoping to get lighter!) and I need some advantage to safely lift my parents as needed. I'm not going to say which one I need assistance with but I am in need.


Medical supply stores sell and rent 'Hoyers Lifts' they are designed to lift a disabled person. I would look into that if it is what you are needing. Talk to your Dr. about a place to get one.. I have used them before and on one occasion the person was bluffing until we brought it in to lift her.. then she owned up to being able to do more than she said she could.. LOL I guess the ride in the Hoyer was more scary to her than actually getting up off her duff.. LOL but when I was taking care of 'Granny' who had a full stroke and could barely keep her knees locked so I could transfer her it was a real blessing and they are quite easy to use 
http://www.hoyerlift.com/


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my WIPS. I have been knitting beanies for teenagers who are refugees. A friend's daughter is working with a charity to help them. There is another one on the needles. I also have Butterfly to finish but there is not a great deal to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> This is a wonderful topic, Norma! I love the variety in this group as well as in KP in general. I get to see parts of the world that I'll never get to visit and a HUGE variety of handwork. Just fantastic!
> 
> On a different topic, can anyone explain "deconstructed" to me as it applies knitted or other types of garments? Until this last house, I always lived in old houses (at least 100 years old and not well cared for) so I understand that kind of deconstruction. And I understand about taking clothing apart (literally or figuratively) to understand how it is constructed. This is what triggered this question today: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400236-1.html . There's a comment part way down the page by Adelaide "i am always hunting for "runway" deconstructed sweaters". I've seen this word used with food also. I'm obviously not up on the latest!


I'm not sure what Adelaide meant but what Bev does is hunt out old (or not so old) knitted garments in thrift stores.. then she, if its constructed correctly can undo the garment and re-use the yarn for something beautiful and new


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm guessing designer clothing from fashion shows.

Sye


ufoquilter said:


> This is a wonderful topic, Norma! I love the variety in this group as well as in KP in general. I get to see parts of the world that I'll never get to visit and a HUGE variety of handwork. Just fantastic!
> 
> On a different topic, can anyone explain "deconstructed" to me as it applies knitted or other types of garments? Until this last house, I always lived in old houses (at least 100 years old and not well cared for) so I understand that kind of deconstruction. And I understand about taking clothing apart (literally or figuratively) to understand how it is constructed. This is what triggered this question today: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400236-1.html . There's a comment part way down the page by Adelaide "i am always hunting for "runway" deconstructed sweaters". I've seen this word used with food also. I'm obviously not up on the latest!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that is a wonderful project you are working for.. I wish I was offered something when I had my miscarriage (two of them ) after the second one I asked and they said it was unconventional and that they have a burial for it.  it was a very traumatic time for me so I can emphasize with these family's. I do know that St. Charles has very nice sets for them and maybe you could contact them or other hospitals in the area and see if they would also be interested  (I can't remember what those sets were called.. but I know I had to go in a empty part of the wing and let the tears fall when I was told..)

Bev what a sweet baby.. I swear he looks like you  and you look _MARVELOUS_ I love the sweater dress.. you sure don't look like a granny go me ... I am glad you had a great time.. I see lots of amazing baby blankets in his future..

Norma that is a great cause... I know I knitted and crocheted several hats for my son and I would see them on different heads all over town  made me feel good that they were being worn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ufoquilter--What puzzles me is the term 'runway' deconstructed sweaters. I think of a runway as in modeling clothing garments. So the items modeling on the runway go somewhere's after the show. But am not really sure. Did you or anyone ask Adelaide what she meant? Maybe she mispoke?

Generally, to deconstruct is to take apart in pieces as opposed to simply destroy. The pieces can be examined, measured, used for some other purpose, etc.

EDIT: okay, having talked off the top, i took a look at the original post and stick with my suppositions. I think she saw this pattern as a fashion show piece that wanted to be 'deconstructed' so she could make it. But the pattern is available.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ufoquilter--What puzzles me is the term 'runway' deconstructed sweaters. I think of a runway as in modeling clothing garments. So the items modeling on the runway go somewhere's after the show. But am not really sure. Did you or anyone ask Adelaide what she meant? Maybe she mispoke?
> 
> Generally, to deconstruct is to take apart in pieces as opposed to simply destroy. The pieces can be examined, measured, used for some other purpose, etc.


Thats a thought.. maybe it was because it was a off the wall construction that sometimes is only seen on the runway  and the fact that the sleeve holes are in weird places that she put that label on it


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ufoquilter--What puzzles me is the term 'runway' deconstructed sweaters. I think of a runway as in modeling clothing garments. So the items modeling on the runway go somewhere's after the show. But am not really sure. Did you or anyone ask Adelaide what she meant? Maybe she mispoke?
> 
> Generally, to deconstruct is to take apart in pieces as opposed to simply destroy. The pieces can be examined, measured, used for some other purpose, etc.
> 
> EDIT: okay, having talked off the top, i took a look at the original post and stick with my suppositions. I think she saw this pattern as a fashion show piece that wanted to be 'deconstructed' so she could make it. But the pattern is available.


Ok, since this doesn't seem to be common knowledge, I asked Adelaide. I hope I asked in a way not to offend. 

Elly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well hubby's phone died finally... it is so old it was one of trackfones first flip phones.. LOL so we went and bought him a new one yesterday.. a whole $9.99  but talking to the people in customer service is like learning a whole new language.. and they still didn't get the information transfered or activate the phone.. she said it would take 4 hours but this morning it was still not done.. so I will be spending my morning getting it straightened out.. I think its a real nice phone and I just might upgrade myself  he did say if he didn't like it that he would give it to me.. I know he will like it! I just need to make a case for it.. he said on the way home yesterday... "does it have a case? I say 'no' he said .. well guess what you get to knit!!" LOL I will not knit it .. I'll construct it our of cardboard or/and batting and material.. 

Have a wonderful day all... see ya later..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Medical supply stores sell and rent 'Hoyers Lifts' they are designed to lift a disabled person. I would look into that if it is what you are needing. Talk to your Dr. about a place to get one.. I have used them before and on one occasion the person was bluffing until we brought it in to lift her.. then she owned up to being able to do more than she said she could.. LOL I guess the ride in the Hoyer was more scary to her than actually getting up off her duff.. LOL but when I was taking care of 'Granny' who had a full stroke and could barely keep her knees locked so I could transfer her it was a real blessing and they are quite easy to use.


Thanks to some weight loss this parent is able to somewhat assist in getting off the floor. But I don't need a thrown back if at all possible. I brace against the feet as needed and TRY to lift tush back toward me...trying not to pants the one I'm helping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> you said there was a celebration going on! for the WW1??


Not exactly a celebration, Ronie- at least I certainly hope War is not celebrated, it is more a commemoration. It has recently been ascertained that more than 22,000 (I think it is ) NZ'ers fought at Gallipoli- it used to be 10,000 given as the figure. Which from a country of less than a million at the time, was quite devastating. Apparently around 8,000 of those lost their lives. Then there were those that died from the Influenza outbreak of 1918.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, it was very sad for you. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.
> 
> Sue


It does like idyllic!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Ronie, the loss of a child, of any age, is heartbreaking.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does like idyllic!


Agreed


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks to some weight loss this parent is able to somewhat assist in getting off the floor. But I don't need a thrown back if at all possible. I brace against the feet as needed and TRY to lift tush back toward me...trying not to pants the one I'm helping.


Well, this made me chuckle. The part about pants-ing your parent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Ronie, the loss of a child, of any age, is heartbreaking.


From me too, Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.
> 
> Sue


Such a beautiful day there and here. Juliet and I just spent time outside working in our yard. So very, very nice outside.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.
> 
> Sue


It looks idyllic! We have very cold artic wind today.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Evening (or what time it is at your location)!!! What a miserable couple of days due to weather. It can't decide to get cold, or stay mildly warm, rain, snow or hail, or just plain blow a gale. At the moment, the rain is pounding on the roof and wind is ranting and raving. So -- I wanted to share what I've been working on.
> 
> Early last month, I met with the owner of one of our local funeral homes and after we conducted our business we spent the rest of the afternoon just having a great time telling stories; mostly with me asking question, the answer to which led to more stories. In the course of the conversation, I became aware of the difficulties that locals have if their babies die prematurely. Since we are such a small town and no where really close to a major metro area, the funeral director was explaining how difficult it is to find appropriate clothing for the preemie. Naturally, I came home and did some searching on the net and found a number of knitted patterns for burial gowns and accessories. At that point, I decided that it would be a good thing to make up several sets including a gown, booties, hat, and receiving blanket and donate to the funeral home. They may not get used for years, but if needed they would be available to grieving parents. So that is precisely what I've been working on. I did one set and took them in to the director who made some suggestions (for example -- no lace on caps/bonnets because of autopsies). I explained what I had in mind and he was very pleased.
> 
> ...


Belle, this is wonderful and very thoughtful of you. I know the parents will be very thrilled that someone thought so much of them and their babies.

We had made a lovely Easter dress and Bonnet for my first child and she is buried in it. She was 9 months old and developed an illness that took her within 2 days. It was a horrid time for me, but my family helped a lot. My ex was overseas and had never seen her. But I have lovely memories and a place in my heart for her.

Ronie, I know what you went through and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We had a wonderful weekend. We thrifted and I found many wonderful things. One was a knitted dress-70% acrylic and 30% alpaca. And it fit! And I paid $6 for.
> 
> Spent a wonderful time with the new baby. Oliver is so cute. And they had 2 adorable kittens. It was a wonderful time.


The baby is very cute with that dimple in his chin and the dress looks great on you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my WIPS. I have been knitting beanies for teenagers who are refugees. A friend's daughter is working with a charity to help them. There is another one on the needles. I also have Butterfly to finish but there is not a great deal to do.


The hats look just right! The WW looks wonderful in the pink with the white beads.

I had to pull mine out and start over as I made the cast on too tight. I ended going up to a size eight needle for the cast on then back down to a five for the main part. I've just finished the first set of trees and am on the second. Should be caught up soon


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.
> 
> Sue


What a beautiful picture of your yard. The picture you paint of the dogs and you in the sun is really lovely. I like the way you put words together. Do you write novels or short stories.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie. It really was lovely. One of those days that you don't define as being hot or cold. It is just perfect. I don't particularly want to knit or read a book, and am truly happy just to sit there and be at peace with the surroundings.

You ask if I write novels or short stories. About ten or fifteen years ago, I was really into watching one particular soap opera, which is no more. I would write what were known as fan fics. Mainly I wrote short stories although I did write a couple of novel length. They would be posted chapter by chapter on a website and people would read and comment on them. It was a chance to go off at a tangent from a storyline and develop something with more depth than you see in a soap. It was fun. I would find myself being inspired at different times and different places with an idea. I had gone back to college at that time and the 45 minute commute was a great source of inspiration. I would even sometimes wake up during the night with an idea that I would jot down on paper for when I got up. In the shower was another good place for inspiration. In fact any place where you can just let your mind wander Then when a story was finished, it was like childbirth, a sense of exhaustion coupled with a feeling of exhilaration at what you had made. 
I have a box in the basement filled with all of what I have written. It was a very real chapter in my life where I had let creativity take over. Now, I am so into knitting, that I wouldn't have time to do it, but those two or three years were very satisfying and I am so glad that I did that then.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> What a beautiful picture of your yard. The picture you paint of the dogs and you in the sun is really lovely. I like the way you put words together. Do you write novels or short stories.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This happy group was created by Dragonflylace to help us knit lace. It has grown somewhat over time. We all love lace and knitting although our topics range from health to children to gardening to cooking. Everyone is very welcome to join in, please do.
> We are going to have a few travels around South Wales during this fortnight as well as finishing WIPS. In my case I hope to be doing some blocking as they have been waiting for soooooo long to be shown off in their glory!
> Here is the area of Wales I am going to show. I was born here but didn't live for here long. I came back to live here for a few years with DH in the 70s and have had many holidays here.
> We are starting in the most westerly county which is Pembrokeshire. My favourite place is Pentre Ifan, a portal Neolithic tomb.
> ...


Thank you, Norma, for getting us going and for this tour of South Wales.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my blobs that are waiting to be blocked


Your blobs look great. I've got 4 or 5 that need blocking. One of these days ....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thats a thought.. maybe it was because it was a off the wall construction that sometimes is only seen on the runway  and the fact that the sleeve holes are in weird places that she put that label on it


Perhaps, but need to ask her to really know. FYI, that style is not that unique. Stephen West is known for his offset shapes. And I think I have seen others do this, too. It might be fun to knit such a shape up to see how it works, but it doesn't tickle my fancy as a style.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely scarf, but my word you are a beauty, Caryn!


Ditto from me on both of Julie's comments, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> Ok, since this doesn't seem to be common knowledge, I asked Adelaide. I hope I asked in a way not to offend.
> 
> Elly


Asking for clarification of someone's meaning should never offend. Communication is about mutual understanding.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! But I have long known you are much braver than me!


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, Belle, what a wonderful and thoughtful blessing these items will be to the ones who need them. They are beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.
> 
> Sue


Yesterday was gorgeous here, too. So nice to have those idyllic days when you can just vege out in the open air. Just returned from the visual therapist, almost 5 hours of the day gone with that. And now that I am here with my new seedlings, it is getting gray and chilly. Hope I can get some seedlings in the ground before tomorrow's possible rain.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Norma, for a great start. Looking forward to learning about and seeing more of your lovely Wales.
> 
> Caryn, your Beach Memories look great.
> 
> ...


He is so precious and what a great find you have in that dress!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice work Norma. Doing work for others is always so rewarding. I hate the term 'charity.'


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle, this is wonderful and very thoughtful of you. I know the parents will be very thrilled that someone thought so much of them and their babies.
> 
> We had made a lovely Easter dress and Bonnet for my first child and she is buried in it. She was 9 months old and developed an illness that took her within 2 days. It was a horrid time for me, but my family helped a lot. My ex was overseas and had never seen her. But I have lovely memories and a place in my heart for her.
> 
> Ronie, I know what you went through and my heart goes out to you.


(((hugs))) <3 How very tragic.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No photos of the kittens?! But the other shots are so lovely - your dress is great!


Kitten picture below. :thumbup: I couldn't believe it when I found the dress. And then it fit too. And was half off. 

Thanks Belle, Norma, Tanya, Caryn, Sue, Elizabeth, Toni, Barbara, Dodie and Ronie-re: Oliver and dress.  They did not try the vest on while I was there. It really turned out a bit large for him. And he was asleep the whole time we were there. . .asleep in our arms.

Norma, love your beanies and the teens they will comfort. You scarf start is wonderful. 



Elly said:


> On a different topic, can anyone explain "deconstructed" to me as it applies knitted or other types of garments?


Ufoquilter, are they talking of repurposing sweaters to reuse the yarn. If so, you need to look for a certain seam that can be taken apart easily, and unravel the yarn, ball it up and use it again. I do that all the time. I believe that Tanya has the right interpretation. 


> Hugs, Ronie, on your miscarriage. And to you also, Dodie. What a hard path for both of you to walk.
> 
> Sue, what a lovely day in your backyard! What a creative experience you had with your writing, Sue. You should let a friend read it and give some input. Perhaps they need to go to a publisher. It would be awlful to let them waste away in the basement, when people could get enjoyment from them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Ronie, the loss of a child, of any age, is heartbreaking.


Here are more hugs from me, too, Ronie and Dodie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.
> 
> Sue


It looks lovely and inviting, Sue!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Dodie. It really was lovely. One of those days that you don't define as being hot or cold. It is just perfect. I don't particularly want to knit or read a book, and am truly happy just to sit there and be at peace with the surroundings.
> 
> You ask if I write novels or short stories. About ten or fifteen years ago, I was really into watching one particular soap opera, which is no more. I would write what were known as fan fics. Mainly I wrote short stories although I did write a couple of novel length. They would be posted chapter by chapter on a website and people would read and comment on them. It was a chance to go off at a tangent from a storyline and develop something with more depth than you see in a soap. It was fun. I would find myself being inspired at different times and different places with an idea. I had gone back to college at that time and the 45 minute commute was a great source of inspiration. I would even sometimes wake up during the night with an idea that I would jot down on paper for when I got up. In the shower was another good place for inspiration. In fact any place where you can just let your mind wander Then when a story was finished, it was like childbirth, a sense of exhaustion coupled with a feeling of exhilaration at what you had made.
> I have a box in the basement filled with all of what I have written. It was a very real chapter in my life where I had let creativity take over. Now, I am so into knitting, that I wouldn't have time to do it, but those two or three years were very satisfying and I am so glad that I did that then.
> ...


This is really interesting


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) <3 How very tragic.


Hugs from me, too, Dodie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are more hugs from me, too, Ronie.


And, me, too, Ronie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Dodie. It really was lovely. One of those days that you don't define as being hot or cold. It is just perfect. I don't particularly want to knit or read a book, and am truly happy just to sit there and be at peace with the surroundings.
> 
> You ask if I write novels or short stories. About ten or fifteen years ago, I was really into watching one particular soap opera, which is no more. I would write what were known as fan fics. Mainly I wrote short stories although I did write a couple of novel length. They would be posted chapter by chapter on a website and people would read and comment on them. It was a chance to go off at a tangent from a storyline and develop something with more depth than you see in a soap. It was fun. I would find myself being inspired at different times and different places with an idea. I had gone back to college at that time and the 45 minute commute was a great source of inspiration. I would even sometimes wake up during the night with an idea that I would jot down on paper for when I got up. In the shower was another good place for inspiration. In fact any place where you can just let your mind wander Then when a story was finished, it was like childbirth, a sense of exhaustion coupled with a feeling of exhilaration at what you had made.
> I have a box in the basement filled with all of what I have written. It was a very real chapter in my life where I had let creativity take over. Now, I am so into knitting, that I wouldn't have time to do it, but those two or three years were very satisfying and I am so glad that I did that then.
> ...


What a special time for you, Sue. My daughter LOVES to write and receives inspiration all over the place also. I can understand what you are saying about being able to expand on the stories.

The "visual" that I got from your description of your dogs and your yard was crystal clear.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Paul just took this pic of the dogs with me. They really like this life of leisure. It is nice to just sit and while away the time. I have done a couple of things in the house between little sessions out here. 

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely picture of companionship and peace.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Paul just took this pic of the dogs with me. They really like this life of leisure. It is nice to just sit and while away the time. I have done a couple of things in the house between little sessions out here.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely picture of companionship and peace.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ufoquilter, are they talking of repurposing sweaters to reuse the yarn. If so, you need to look for a certain seam that can be taken apart easily, and unravel the yarn, ball it up and use it again. I do that all the time. I believe that Tanya has the right interpretation.
> 
> 
> > Hugs, Ronie, on your miscarriage. And to you also, Dodie. What a hard path for both of you to walk.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely picture of companionship and peace.


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Eshlemania
> Hugs, Ronie, on your miscarriage. And to you also, Dodie. What a hard path for both of you to walk.


Also from me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Found you all - and 9 pages already. Going back to page 1 to catch up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> The hats look just right! The WW looks wonderful in the pink with the white beads.
> 
> I had to pull mine out and start over as I made the cast on too tight. I ended going up to a size eight needle for the cast on then back down to a five for the main part. I've just finished the first set of trees and am on the second. Should be caught up soon


Thank you. I am sure you will quickly catch up. Your story was so sad.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Your blobs look great. I've got 4 or 5 that need blocking. One of these days ....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Your blobs look great. I've got 4 or 5 that need blocking. One of these days ....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I'm not sure which I like the best, blossom or kittens. Great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Paul just took this pic of the dogs with me. They really like this life of leisure. It is nice to just sit and while away the time. I have done a couple of things in the house between little sessions out here.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Lovely picture of companionship and peace.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, the scarf looks great on you! You are right that it will go with lots of outfits. Well done!


I agree. Looking forward to seeing your blobs blocked, Norma. Love your colour choices
I've holidayed in Wales many times but usually in the North; I think your travelogue may tempt us to explore some more.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. We had some reseeding done in the fall and can see a big difference now.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It does like idyllic!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Whilst hunting down some photos for my upcoming travelogue I found a couple from when we went zip-lining in Hawaii. The zips were across valleys, unlike the tree-top one Julie's GD did there was no tower climbing, just step off the platform. I have done the tree-top ones too, lots of fun. The location of the below photos is where parts of the movie Jurassic Park was filmed and is currently an active cattle ranch. You had to watch where you walked, lol. The pink backpack contains lunch. Three of us had to carry the group's lunch. JB (friend) and I each took one. The party of 14 family members reluctantly took the third backpack when the guides told them either take it or go hungry and pointedly noted that the party of three (us) had already volunteered to take two of them. :::insert eye roll::: We did a bunch of zips, hiking in between, stopped at a stream for lunch and swimming, then back to hiking and zipping.


Great photos, Melanie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. We had some reseeding done in the fall and can see a big difference now.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: It looks like real grass, not like my patch where the weeds thrive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Evening (or what time it is at your location)!!! What a miserable couple of days due to weather. It can't decide to get cold, or stay mildly warm, rain, snow or hail, or just plain blow a gale. At the moment, the rain is pounding on the roof and wind is ranting and raving. So -- I wanted to share what I've been working on.
> 
> Early last month, I met with the owner of one of our local funeral homes and after we conducted our business we spent the rest of the afternoon just having a great time telling stories; mostly with me asking question, the answer to which led to more stories. In the course of the conversation, I became aware of the difficulties that locals have if their babies die prematurely. Since we are such a small town and no where really close to a major metro area, the funeral director was explaining how difficult it is to find appropriate clothing for the preemie. Naturally, I came home and did some searching on the net and found a number of knitted patterns for burial gowns and accessories. At that point, I decided that it would be a good thing to make up several sets including a gown, booties, hat, and receiving blanket and donate to the funeral home. They may not get used for years, but if needed they would be available to grieving parents. So that is precisely what I've been working on. I did one set and took them in to the director who made some suggestions (for example -- no lace on caps/bonnets because of autopsies). I explained what I had in mind and he was very pleased.
> 
> ...


A wonderful, loving thing to do, Belle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Norma, for a great start. Looking forward to learning about and seeing more of your lovely Wales.
> 
> Caryn, your Beach Memories look great.
> 
> ...


Nice find, Bev and Oliver is gorgeous.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely picture of companionship and peace.


Well Said


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my WIPS. I have been knitting beanies for teenagers who are refugees. A friend's daughter is working with a charity to help them. There is another one on the needles. I also have Butterfly to finish but there is not a great deal to do.


Nice work, Norma.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I'm not sure which I like the best, blossom or kittens. Great!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Nice work, Norma.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is such a beautiful day here, with the sun shining and the birds chirping. I am sitting quite contentedly on my garden swing looking out over my back yard and listening to the chirping to and fro of the birds. Both dogs are out here with me. Misty likes to lie under the swing or bask in full sunshine on the hot flagstones, and Max is on the grass. This is my idea of contentment. I wish the weather could stay like this for a good while, but chances are that the humidity will be here in a month or so, and then I will retreat indoors. So I like to enjoy this weather whilst I can.
> 
> You have a lovely space to enjoy, Sue and the weather looks beautiful. It has turned rather cold again here and I'm certainly not going to sit outside, I'll have to keep moving to enjoy my garden.
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle, this is wonderful and very thoughtful of you. I know the parents will be very thrilled that someone thought so much of them and their babies.
> 
> We had made a lovely Easter dress and Bonnet for my first child and she is buried in it. She was 9 months old and developed an illness that took her within 2 days. It was a horrid time for me, but my family helped a lot. My ex was overseas and had never seen her. But I have lovely memories and a place in my heart for her.
> 
> Ronie, I know what you went through and my heart goes out to you.


It breaks my heart to think of what you and Ronie went through and even more grateful for my healthy children and gks.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Asking for clarification of someone's meaning should never offend. Communication is about mutual understanding.


Unfortunately, I've seen folks in the Main section get really upset by a comment (not mine) that I didn't see as negative or a slur. My intention is never to put someone down but my typed comments aren't always taken as meant even by my family. I tend to be kind of blunt, I guess.

Elly


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ufoquilter, are they talking of repurposing sweaters to reuse the yarn. If so, you need to look for a certain seam that can be taken apart easily, and unravel the yarn, ball it up and use it again. I do that all the time. I believe that Tanya has the right interpretation.
> 
> 
> > Hugs, Ronie, on your miscarriage. And to you also, Dodie. What a hard path for both of you to walk.
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely picture of companionship and peace.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ufoquilter, are they talking of repurposing sweaters to reuse the yarn. If so, you need to look for a certain seam that can be taken apart easily, and unravel the yarn, ball it up and use it again. I do that all the time. I believe that Tanya has the right interpretation.


I've done that, too, but it doesn't seem like that was the intent in this case. Maybe Adelaide will respond to my request for clarification. It is a mystery!

Elly


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> Unfortunately, I've seen folks in the Main section get really upset by a comment (not mine) that I didn't see as negative or a slur. My intention is never to put someone down but my typed comments aren't always taken as meant even by my family. I tend to be kind of blunt, I guess.
> 
> Elly


True--there are some people who seem to live to feel offended and then get self-righteous over it. But you are right that our emotional tone often gets lost in the printed word at times. I, like you, tend to be pretty blunt and try hard to monitor my tone. It is also one of the reasons we use those smilies all the time to try and ensure our humor or support is understood.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great kitty pics. They are beautiful and just call out to be held and petted. Your property is wonderful with all the Spring color. Love the red buds as so many of us do.

Ronie/Dodie and anyone else who has suffered a lost child--the pain never completely goes away. Other children, people and events fill the space around that loss so the feeling is not so sharp, but it is always there. Lots of hugs and back rubs.

Sue--wonderful to learn that did focused writing. Do you let your children read the stories? Do they know you as a writer. That is a wonderful piece of legacy to leave them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Paul just took this pic of the dogs with me. They really like this life of leisure. It is nice to just sit and while away the time. I have done a couple of things in the house between little sessions out here.
> 
> Sue


So peaceful! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, it was very sad for you. My heart goes out to you.


Thank you... it has been a very long time now I think about it from time to time but the sting is gone and now I just try to concentrate on life now.. but every once in a while I wonder what life would of been like  Hubby never talks about it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie my history is terrible.. I am learning more now than I did in school.. plus it has been so long I am positive that I have not retained any that I did learn  but the refreshers are very welcomed and I do enjoy learning about our history now 

Thanks Melanie..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie my history is terrible.. I am learning more now than I did in school.. plus it has been so long I am positive that I have not retained any that I did learn  but the refreshers are very welcomed and I do enjoy learning about our history now
> 
> Thanks Melanie..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Perhaps, but need to ask her to really know. FYI, that style is not that unique. Stephen West is known for his offset shapes. And I think I have seen others do this, too. It might be fun to knit such a shape up to see how it works, but it doesn't tickle my fancy as a style.


meaning unique as not that normal and this vest is defiantly different in all ways.. to me anyway.. I hope she contacts you back and lets you know..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Julie and Dodie.. I am sorry you had to go through this Dodie.. I am glad you had a moment to connect though 

Sue your place seems so serine  I love it when our backyard is nice like that.. unfortunately today is windy.. the sun is out but the wind is cold.. we are suppose to get good weather by Friday!!! YAY!!! 

I love being inspired like that!! it is how I attack all new hobbies I start  and it keeps us young


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it looks wonderful Sue.. and such cute little dogs  I was relaxing away the afternoon and felt I had better get a few things done.. and now I am back to relaxing again.. before I need to start dinner


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--great kitty pics. They are beautiful and just call out to be held and petted. Your property is wonderful with all the Spring color. Love the red buds as so many of us do.
> 
> Ronie/Dodie and anyone else who has suffered a lost child--the pain never completely goes away. Other children, people and events fill the space around that loss so the feeling is not so sharp, but it is always there. Lots of hugs and back rubs.
> 
> Sue--wonderful to learn that did focused writing. Do you let your children read the stories? Do they know you as a writer. That is a wonderful piece of legacy to leave them.


When my Dad passed away we got all his poems.. I had wished that we could of all talked to him about them.. Now my Sister writes and she has a web site for her writings.. some of them she will email out to us.. so at least in her case her kids and family know her writings


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope to get a picture of my socks I want hubby to take a picture of them with me wearing them. 

I got some knitting done and am just enjoying my long weekend... I'll be running hard this time next week  maybe I'll tone up a little 

I got my medicine and it is too early to tell .. I do hope it works like they said it will


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie and Dodie ...you both had terrible experiences and I feel for both of you xxxx
Norma ..more really lovely knitting .
Linda...All of Wales is beautiful and it always makes me wonder why tourists tend to want to spend lots of time in London ,then want to go to Scotland but miss out on Wales and Ireland and some beautiful parts of England but then London is the b all and end all of everything ! (Soap box going away ) 
Ronie ,DH will like his phone once you make a cover At one ime you could attach a cord to hang around your neck but I never know where to put my phone as there is nowhere to put a cord and I don't usually have a pocket .I had better make a cover with an i cord .
Sue,loved seeing you and the dogs in the garden .Why are they called yards? As you know a yard to us is a piece of hard surface behind a house As Norma said ,very cold here .
Elizabeth ,bet Juliet enjoyed being outside with you .
Elly ..Agree with Tanya about how words can be misinterpreted when in print as the tone is not there .Hope you get your answer .
Waiting for a bit of warmth as the early clematis is in bud and ready to flower . 
Jane , your life seems very full and enjoyable .You will soon catch up with your knitting .How is our super ,hairy model doing ? Has he performedany more acts of escapism ?



.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice beanies for a great cause Norma. Your WW is looking so pretty in pink and I love how you are beading! 

My hugs too to you, Ronie and Dodie. It has to be a hurt that never really goes away. 

Sue, what a beautiful sight to look out on and you and dogs surely look like you are enjoying the peaceful time. Very interesting how you were so involved in writing at one time. Have you read them recently? Maybe some could be published. There are so many being published on line these days. 
It was a beautiful day here too. I got to mow the lawn

Such sweet kitties Bev - and gorgeous red buds in bloom. I'm sure Oliver will grow into that vest in no time! 

Looking foward to seeing your socks Ronie. I am still working on the foot of the second one!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Nice beanies for a great cause Norma. Your WW is looking so pretty in pink and I love how you are beading!
> 
> My hugs too to you, Ronie and Dodie. It has to be a hurt that never really goes away.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I'm not sure which I like the best, blossom or kittens. Great!


Thanks, Norma. 



linda09 said:


> Nice find, Bev and Oliver is gorgeous.


Thanks, Linda and Toni. 



tamarque said:


> Bev--great kitty pics. They are beautiful and just call out to be held and petted. Your property is wonderful with all the Spring color. Love the red buds as so many of us do.


THanks, Tanya. When we bought the property, there was this lovely crescent of small cherry trees on the drive up against the neighbor's fence. The only thing we could figure out was that at one time, the neighbors are cherries leaning on the fence and spit the pits out.  Then the red bud across the street started planting babies on our road frontage. Wonderful! Then, one or two rosebuds made it up the drive and into the "Cherry House" as the kids called it. Makes for pretty spring colors.

Toni, I think that he could wear it a couple of years if he doesn't get too big. His brother never got wide and now he is really shooting up. Skinny as a rail, comes to mind.  The ganseyfying really makes it stretchy. My DIL is a knitter and she seemed to really appreciate it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When my Dad passed away we got all his poems.. I had wished that we could of all talked to him about them.. Now my Sister writes and she has a web site for her writings.. some of them she will email out to us.. so at least in her case her kids and family know her writings


I think that kind of sharing is really important as it encourages pride of personal history as well as functions as a role model for what is possible to do oneself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ronie and Dodie ...you both had terrible experiences and I feel for both of you xxxx
> Norma ..more really lovely knitting .
> Linda...All of Wales is beautiful and it always makes me wonder why tourists tend to want to spend lots of time in London ,then want to go to Scotland but miss out on Wales and Ireland and some beautiful parts of England but then London is the b all and end all of everything ! (Soap box going away )
> Ronie ,DH will like his phone once you make a cover At one ime you could attach a cord to hang around your neck but I never know where to put my phone as there is nowhere to put a cord and I don't usually have a pocket .I had better make a cover with an i cord .
> ...


Ann--love clematis, never had one, but they are stunning. Dark purple is my favorite (what a surprise).

Also areas around a house are called yards because they are not feet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Tanya. When we bought the property, there was this lovely crescent of small cherry trees on the drive up against the neighbor's fence. The only thing we could figure out was that at one time, the neighbors are cherries leaning on the fence and spit the pits out.  Then the red bud across the street started planting babies on our road frontage. Wonderful! Then, one or two rosebuds made it up the drive and into the "Cherry House" as the kids called it. Makes for pretty spring colors.
> 
> Toni, I think that he could wear it a couple of years if he doesn't get too big. His brother never got wide and now he is really shooting up. Skinny as a rail, comes to mind.  The ganseyfying really makes it stretchy. My DIL is a knitter and she seemed to really appreciate it.


I love the way nature takes over and plants things, whether it is the seed droppings, animals carrying seeds or wind. It always seems perfect even if the result is not as organized as one might like.

Assume that is the lush Skunk cabbage that is all greened up. It is out around here, too. And love the trillium. Hiking in the woods shows us so much of wooded flowers. But I missed the reference for the 3rd picture???????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Having fun making sure I don't get a 20 page catching-up session. :XD:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

What a day -- Here it is the end of April (well almost) and this morning the ground was covered in snow and it was blowing really hard outside. I think it may have peaked at 45 degrees (f) so the snow disappeared by noonish, but we had several hours this morning without power and all day the wind is howling. The weather says it will be well below freezing tonight, ugh!!!

Thanks to each of you who made a comment about the burial clothes. It seems like the last five years of my life have been wrapped around death of loved ones. So my way of trying to deal with this is to stay positive and work on things that give me pleasure. I know I've mention my Mom many times, but five years ago, I closed my business because by that time it was apparent that Mom was having problems with early forms of dementia. That was a good thing to do, because we had some really concentrated good times together. But late in the fall of 2012 my 35 year old son suffered a severe stroke. Ten days later he died. During that time, I made arrangements for local friends to check in with Mom and make sure everything was okay while I travelled to the Midwest were my son lived. By the time, I got home a day after his death, my Mom had slipped over what I call the rational line. From that day to now, I have been the only conduit for any touch with reality for her. For a couple of years I tried taking the route of caring for her 24x7, but we all know that eventually that isn't enough; so in June 2014 I had to place her (against her will) in a care facility. Since then I visit her at least 4 times a week or more often when she has spells of illness. Unfortunately, as with many in this situation, she is unhappy, she knows her life is over, and is when thinking clearly is angry about the overall situation. When she is in another world in her mind, it is totally unpredictable what will be said or demanded. 

In my case, the last years have taken their toll on me and my usually upbeat personality (thank heavens I started with one). Since my Mom is my last close relative, facing the future alone is a bit daunting. So my solution is to get everything as organized and prearranged for both of our ends as is possible. And that is how I came to be meeting with the funeral director. 

Since I'll never have the pleasure of grandchildren, it seemed to me that I could knit for someone else and perhaps at the same time, relieve a little bit of their pain. I don't think it matters when your child dies, it is still a loss -- one that doesn't go away, doesn't heal, and can't be cured. I was blessed to have a wonderful child and take my pride in his maturity and his accomplishments. 

Well, now you know a lot more than you probably every wanted to know and you also now know why I frequently don't comment on family affairs, new little ones, etc. It is still too painful, but it is getting better. 

Boy, it sounds like I'm whining. I apologize. Think I'll go knit and maybe have a bit to eat. thanks for listening.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had an interesting experience today. My visual therapist works part time out of a larger vision center about 60-70 miles away. He has been wanting me to trek down there because of all the high end toys they have. So having seen him about a week ago and re-discussed this effort, I called for an appt at that center. The timing was just right to get me a cancellation within the week (as opposed to waiting 3 months). As some of you know, I do not go to medical offices so this was a big deal for me to submit to being there. However, they did some interesting scannings which did not require dilation drops or other nasty stuff. Took pics which were like scans of the retina and and then one behind the retina. The colors were spectacular--like bright jewels. We looked at all the different layers of tissue and the pathway from the cornea all the way back to the retina. Fascinating. FYI, the result was that nothing of consequence was going on so we are back to neuromuscular issues with my cockeyed vision. Possible nutritional needs because of inadequate absorption due to the metal poisoning that I am still dealing with. One of the things I like about this guy is his focus on causes, not just supressive tactics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Tanya. When we bought the property, there was this lovely crescent of small cherry trees on the drive up against the neighbor's fence. The only thing we could figure out was that at one time, the neighbors are cherries leaning on the fence and spit the pits out.  Then the red bud across the street started planting babies on our road frontage. Wonderful! Then, one or two rosebuds made it up the drive and into the "Cherry House" as the kids called it. Makes for pretty spring colors.
> 
> Toni, I think that he could wear it a couple of years if he doesn't get too big. His brother never got wide and now he is really shooting up. Skinny as a rail, comes to mind.  The ganseyfying really makes it stretchy. My DIL is a knitter and she seemed to really appreciate it.


Super photos as always, Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a day -- Here it is the end of April (well almost) and this morning the ground was covered in snow and it was blowing really hard outside. I think it may have peaked at 45 degrees (f) so the snow disappeared by noonish, but we had several hours this morning without power and all day the wind is howling. The weather says it will be well below freezing tonight, ugh!!!
> 
> Thanks to each of you who made a comment about the burial clothes. It seems like the last five years of my life have been wrapped around death of loved ones. So my way of trying to deal with this is to stay positive and work on things that give me pleasure. I know I've mention my Mom many times, but five years ago, I closed my business because by that time it was apparent that Mom was having problems with early forms of dementia. That was a good thing to do, because we had some really concentrated good times together. But late in the fall of 2012 my 35 year old son suffered a severe stroke. Ten days later he died. During that time, I made arrangements for local friends to check in with Mom and make sure everything was okay while I travelled to the Midwest were my son lived. By the time, I got home a day after his death, my Mom had slipped over what I call the rational line. From that day to now, I have been the only conduit for any touch with reality for her. For a couple of years I tried taking the route of caring for her 24x7, but we all know that eventually that isn't enough; so in June 2014 I had to place her (against her will) in a care facility. Since then I visit her at least 4 times a week or more often when she has spells of illness. Unfortunately, as with many in this situation, she is unhappy, she knows her life is over, and is when thinking clearly is angry about the overall situation. When she is in another world in her mind, it is totally unpredictable what will be said or demanded.
> 
> ...


Please, no apologies needed at all. First, I like learning more about those of us here. It enriches our connection and makes us more whole to each other. Second, it is awful to watch your mom go downhill like that. I can imagine how helpless you must feel. There is something very cruel about dimentia. It causes a non-stop grieving the loss of a loved person and it goes on for a very long time. I have watched this happen with a couple of people that I cared a lot about. It is also a very hard path to walk alone. Losing your son in that way is even worse as he was in prime of his life and it sounds like there were no warning signs of impending doom. One is never prepared for that. It is good that you have a positive attitude; it is what helps keep you going. And having good friends who know your trials as well as tribulations hopefully is a comfort.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, thank you for sharing. It takes courage to walk the road you have/are walking. I will tuck you into my prayers and send you some hugs.

Tanya, the third photo was on a nearby lake. I wanted to get the two on the raft right in the middle of the sun on the lake, so they were in silhouette against the light. Unfortunately they were moving quite quickly and by the time Gary got us pulled over so I could take a picture they were way beyond the reflected sun, so I had to run to get them in the sun reflection. Didn't quite make it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, thank you for sharing. It takes courage to walk the road you have/are walking. I will tuck you into my prayers and send you some hugs.
> 
> Tanya, the third photo was on a nearby lake. I wanted to get the two on the raft right in the middle of the sun on the lake, so they were in silhouette against the light. Unfortunately they were moving quite quickly and by the time Gary got us pulled over so I could take a picture they were way beyond the reflected sun, so I had to run to get them in the sun reflection. Didn't quite make it.


Ah, now i understand the picture and the frustration. Maybe next time.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ,bet Juliet enjoyed being outside with you .


Yes, she loves to follow me around, chase Scooter, and wander around the paths that have been clogged with undergrowth until we cleaned them up. Today she kept trying to get me to go rake some more because she likes to run through the piles of leaves. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> What a day -- Here it is the end of April (well almost) and this morning the ground was covered in snow and it was blowing really hard outside. I think it may have peaked at 45 degrees (f) so the snow disappeared by noonish, but we had several hours this morning without power and all day the wind is howling. The weather says it will be well below freezing tonight, ugh!!!
> 
> Thanks to each of you who made a comment about the burial clothes. It seems like the last five years of my life have been wrapped around death of loved ones. So my way of trying to deal with this is to stay positive and work on things that give me pleasure. I know I've mention my Mom many times, but five years ago, I closed my business because by that time it was apparent that Mom was having problems with early forms of dementia. That was a good thing to do, because we had some really concentrated good times together. But late in the fall of 2012 my 35 year old son suffered a severe stroke. Ten days later he died. During that time, I made arrangements for local friends to check in with Mom and make sure everything was okay while I travelled to the Midwest were my son lived. By the time, I got home a day after his death, my Mom had slipped over what I call the rational line. From that day to now, I have been the only conduit for any touch with reality for her. For a couple of years I tried taking the route of caring for her 24x7, but we all know that eventually that isn't enough; so in June 2014 I had to place her (against her will) in a care facility. Since then I visit her at least 4 times a week or more often when she has spells of illness. Unfortunately, as with many in this situation, she is unhappy, she knows her life is over, and is when thinking clearly is angry about the overall situation. When she is in another world in her mind, it is totally unpredictable what will be said or demanded.
> 
> ...


*BIG HUGS TO YOU, BELLE!*


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> .All of Wales is beautiful and it always makes me wonder why tourists tend to want to spend lots of time in London ,then want to go to Scotland but miss out on Wales and Ireland and some beautiful parts of England but then London is the b all and end all of everything !
> .


DH and I loved Wales. It is on his top places to retire list  As long as I do not have to learn to spell in Welsh, lol!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> What a day --
> Boy, it sounds like I'm whining. I apologize. Think I'll go knit and maybe have a bit to eat. thanks for listening.


You are not whining. Expressing your frustrations (for lack of a more appropriate word) amongst those who only wish you well is not whining. As I have no children I cannot imagine the pain of losing one, I can only understand intellectually how much the loss is. We are not meant to outlive our children. I am very close to my mother so your heartache at her situation is something I can understand at an emotional level. ((hugs)) and prayers for you <3


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, she loves to follow me around, chase Scooter, and wander around the paths that have been clogged with undergrowth until we cleaned them up. Today she kept trying to get me to go rake some more because she likes to run through the piles of leaves. LOL!


Who is Scooter? And was he named after the Muppet of the same name?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

&#128515; Tanya .To us a yard is a dull ,plain area hence the question .
Bev ..I think,at some point in time ,you lost your way .Is it too late to become a photographer ? More beautiful pics TY .
Melanie ..does DH really want to live where it is frequently wet and cold ? Places we visit can often have an appeal I admit .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dear Belle ,how are we to support each other with no history to make us understand ? I would hope that by passing on your story it has helped you in some small way .Things happen in our lives which are difficult to understand and are hard to come to terms with but you have a wonderful skill to share with other people .
We are here for you and will gladly support you if only with words .
Thinking of you .xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I agree. Looking forward to seeing your blobs blocked, Norma. Love your colour choices
> I've holidayed in Wales many times but usually in the North; I think your travelogue may tempt us to explore some more.


Thank you, Linda. I don't know which part of Wales I love the most!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, is the room on your soapbox for two? I feel the same!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I am glad you liked the beading on WW. I have frogged part of the star as I didn't like how I had beaded it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, fabulous photos. Trilliums!!!!!! DH has tried to grow them and failed. He went oooooooh!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, my heart goes out to you. I lost my middle son at the age of 17. He was pot holing in France with a group. I am not sure I have stopped missing him from that day to this. All the grandchildren know about Uncle Alex. My grandson, Matthew is very like him except for colouring.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> DH and I loved Wales. It is on his top places to retire list  As long as I do not have to learn to spell in Welsh, lol!


You get the knack........most of the time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> 😃 Tanya .To us a yard is a dull ,plain area hence the question .
> Bev ..I think,at some point in time ,you lost your way .Is it too late to become a photographer ? More beautiful pics TY .
> Melanie ..does DH really want to live where it is frequently wet and cold ? Places we visit can often have an appeal I admit .


Ann--my yard comment was just my attempt at being funny. I guess it didn't work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It looks like a really beautiful place to hike, Bev. THe trilliums are beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Also areas around a house are called yards because they are not feet :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a day -- Here it is the end of April (well almost) and this morning the ground was covered in snow and it was blowing really hard outside. I think it may have peaked at 45 degrees (f) so the snow disappeared by noonish, but we had several hours this morning without power and all day the wind is howling. The weather says it will be well below freezing tonight, ugh!!!
> 
> Thanks to each of you who made a comment about the burial clothes. It seems like the last five years of my life have been wrapped around death of loved ones. So my way of trying to deal with this is to stay positive and work on things that give me pleasure. I know I've mention my Mom many times, but five years ago, I closed my business because by that time it was apparent that Mom was having problems with early forms of dementia. That was a good thing to do, because we had some really concentrated good times together. But late in the fall of 2012 my 35 year old son suffered a severe stroke. Ten days later he died. During that time, I made arrangements for local friends to check in with Mom and make sure everything was okay while I travelled to the Midwest were my son lived. By the time, I got home a day after his death, my Mom had slipped over what I call the rational line. From that day to now, I have been the only conduit for any touch with reality for her. For a couple of years I tried taking the route of caring for her 24x7, but we all know that eventually that isn't enough; so in June 2014 I had to place her (against her will) in a care facility. Since then I visit her at least 4 times a week or more often when she has spells of illness. Unfortunately, as with many in this situation, she is unhappy, she knows her life is over, and is when thinking clearly is angry about the overall situation. When she is in another world in her mind, it is totally unpredictable what will be said or demanded.
> 
> ...


So much sadness, Belle but also so much bravery in facing it. If you need an ear, I'll listen.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Had an interesting experience today. My visual therapist works part time out of a larger vision center about 60-70 miles away. He has been wanting me to trek down there because of all the high end toys they have. So having seen him about a week ago and re-discussed this effort, I called for an appt at that center. The timing was just right to get me a cancellation within the week (as opposed to waiting 3 months). As some of you know, I do not go to medical offices so this was a big deal for me to submit to being there. However, they did some interesting scannings which did not require dilation drops or other nasty stuff. Took pics which were like scans of the retina and and then one behind the retina. The colors were spectacular--like bright jewels. We looked at all the different layers of tissue and the pathway from the cornea all the way back to the retina. Fascinating. FYI, the result was that nothing of consequence was going on so we are back to neuromuscular issues with my cockeyed vision. Possible nutritional needs because of inadequate absorption due to the metal poisoning that I am still dealing with. One of the things I like about this guy is his focus on causes, not just supressive tactics.


Sounds really interesting, Tanya and it is at least good to know that there is nothing untoward going on with the eye itself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, my heart goes out to you. I lost my middle son at the age of 17. He was pot holing in France with a group. I am not sure I have stopped missing him from that day to this. All the grandchildren know about Uncle Alex. My grandson, Matthew is very like him except for colouring.


It is so good to keep his memory alive. Hugs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those all look good. Your WW is progressing well. Are you beading throughout or just at the ends. I started mine late and am progressing slowly.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here are my WIPS. I have been knitting beanies for teenagers who are refugees. A friend's daughter is working with a charity to help them. There is another one on the needles. I also have Butterfly to finish but there is not a great deal to do.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

From me too, Ronie. I can't begin to imagine how it feels.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> From me too, Ronie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, my heart goes out to you. I lost my middle son at the age of 17. He was pot holing in France with a group. I am not sure I have stopped missing him from that day to this. All the grandchildren know about Uncle Alex. My grandson, Matthew is very like him except for colouring.


I don't think we ever stop missing those who left too soon. There is a special wound from those unexpected losses especially when they are so young. BTW, what is pot holing?

The Native American healer I saw last summer chewed me out for using the word 'loss' in regard to someone's passing. He said it was such a western/american concept. Native spiritually sees people as transitioning and that their spirit is always there for us. I have adapted this perspective with my cats and their spirits are always around my property, sometimes I even think I am seeing one or the other of them. With people it really is the same. In another way, after my dear friend's mother transitioned in her mid-80's, a little bird would come to sit on a tree branch and sing at her. This was a favorite type bird of the mother and my friend felt it was channeling her mother whose spirit came to console and support, and I guess inform that she was okay.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think that is spelunking.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I don't think we ever stop missing those who left too soon. There is a special wound from those unexpected losses especially when they are so young. BTW, what is pot holing?
> 
> The Native American healer I saw last summer chewed me out for using the word 'loss' in regard to someone's passing. He said it was such a western/american concept. Native spiritually sees people as transitioning and that their spirit is always there for us. I have adapted this perspective with my cats and their spirits are always around my property, sometimes I even think I am seeing one or the other of them. With people it really is the same. In another way, after my dear friend's mother transitioned in her mid-80's, a little bird would come to sit on a tree branch and sing at her. This was a favorite type bird of the mother and my friend felt it was channeling her mother whose spirit came to console and support, and I guess inform that she was okay.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

In spite of my mother still being alive (she's sitting behind me watching TV)...consider me your offspring in knitting class. This is to anyone who currently doesn't have any living daughter to pick on...which I know most of you have done so already. :XD: :XD: :XD:

I'm learning from Bev on photography, most of you in knitting, and tatting/crochet/embroidery I've either learned two of them from a local instructor (current Mom for embroidery), or learned it the hard way with photos/hard-knocks school.

Thanks to my on-line "Moms"...I've learned it doesn't matter the brand of knitting needle as long as you've got the yarn/thread matched and don't have canvas created. And I do have a sophisticated "want" list of the patterns as long as they're not more than 2 color-work projects.



annwebb said:


> Tanya .To us a yard is a dull ,plain area hence the question .
> Bev ..I think,at some point in time ,you lost your way .Is it too late to become a photographer ? More beautiful pics TY .
> Melanie ..does DH really want to live where it is frequently wet and cold ? Places we visit can often have an appeal I admit .


To answer your question to Bev...
Each camera you own has it's OWN learning curve. I have two cameras I'm having to learn -->
My 35mm with the lenses...and what is left of the film offered in the market. Still haven't got any B&W film (don't have the funds unless someone wants to send via UPS/FedEx ... hoping it doesn't get pre-exposed with the package scanning).
My current Canon Powershot 400 (and future digitals) --> with the new features each camera has. What one camera does may not work for the newer/different camera.
Norma[/b] --> 
http://www.alpinegardensociety.net/diaries/NorthWales/March+/548/
http://www.alpinegardensociety.net/diaries/NorthWales/Topsyturvy+April/672/
http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?LatinName=Trillium+undulatum


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I found the term "yard"hard to understand when I first came over here. Mind you a lot of people do not have a garden as such. I guess garden brings to mind flowers, and for many people here they are satisfied with the five or seven shrubs and couple of trees that often come with the house. I have to confess that I do not garden like I used to. I would be out first thing in the morning watering and weeding. I belonged to a garden club and we would have a plant sale each spring with plants from everyone's gardens for sale, which is where I got a lot of my plants. A lot of my plants have disappeared over the years, and a lot of my greenery, especially out back is courtesy of the birds. I think they liked what I planted all those years ago and made their own contributions. It would be interesting each spring to see what new plant or tree had sprung up. Now I am lucky just to buy a few container plants each year. It's about that time now.

Sue



annweb said:


> 😃 Tanya .To us a yard is a dull ,plain area hence the question .
> Bev ..I think,at some point in time ,you lost your way .Is it too late to become a photographer ? More beautiful pics TY .
> Melanie ..does DH really want to live where it is frequently wet and cold ? Places we visit can often have an appeal I admit .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Who is Scooter? And was he named after the Muppet of the same name?


He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is so good to keep his memory alive. Hugs.


Agree  ((hugs))


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> In spite of my mother still being alive (she's sitting behind me watching TV)...consider me your offspring in knitting class. This is to anyone who currently doesn't have any living daughter to pick on...which I know most of you have done so already. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I'm learning from Bev on photography, most of you in knitting, and tatting/crochet/embroidery I've either learned two of them from a local instructor (current Mom for embroidery), or learned it the hard way with photos/hard-knocks school.
> 
> Thanks to my on-line "Moms"...I've learned it doesn't matter the brand of knitting needle as long as you've got the yarn/thread matched and don't have canvas created. And I do have a sophisticated "want" list of the patterns as long as they're not more than 2 color-work projects.


My mother jokes that she does not know where I came from as I like to knit and sew, and she does not have the patience for either, lol. So I learn from the online moms too


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


She is beautiful


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I found the term "yard"hard to understand when I first came over here. Mind you a lot of people do not have a garden as such. I guess garden brings to mind flowers, and for many people here they are satisfied with the five or seven shrubs and couple of trees that often come with the house. I have to confess that I do not garden like I used to. I would be out first thing in the morning watering and weeding. I belonged to a garden club and we would have a plant sale each spring with plants from everyone's gardens for sale, which is where I got a lot of my plants. A lot of my plants have disappeared over the years, and a lot of my greenery, especially out back is courtesy of the birds. I think they liked what I planted all those years ago and made their own contributions. It would be interesting each spring to see what new plant or tree had sprung up. Now I am lucky just to buy a few container plants each year. It's about that time now.
> 
> Sue


Yes, to us in the States a yard is an expanse of grass around a house. And a garden is a set area to grow flowers or veggies. The word that confused me at first was 'park'. To me a park is an area of grass and some trees, maybe paved pathways, that is set aside for people to enjoy. For the UK it seems to be a private forest, usually for hunting (correct me if this is wrong). Lots of words to learn from both cultures. Ann comes up with some slang terms that I have to google once in a while  I love learning new things so bring on the words, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


She is lovely, green eyes and all! One of my favourite recent cats had beautiful blue eyes in the right light.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Karen. They are lovely. We have been to a nursery that grows trilliums and he bought some. They still disappeared after a few seasons.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


She is beautiful and I can see that energy in her eyes--very determined and focused.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


She is a looker. Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, to us in the States a yard is an expanse of grass around a house. And a garden is a set area to grow flowers or veggies. The word that confused me at first was 'park'. To me a park is an area of grass and some trees, maybe paved pathways, that is set aside for people to enjoy. For the UK it seems to be a private forest, usually for hunting (correct me if this is wrong). Lots of words to learn from both cultures. Ann comes up with some slang terms that I have to google once in a while  I love learning new things so bring on the words, lol.


I think a Park was named for the simple reason that is an expanse of space where people can park themselves and picnic and relax. It may have planned vegetation or a pond, some even with boating, paths for walking and biking, too. But mainly it is open space for recreation and relaxation. It is also a public space as opposed to a private garden or yard.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, to us in the States a yard is an expanse of grass around a house. And a garden is a set area to grow flowers or veggies. The word that confused me at first was 'park'. To me a park is an area of grass and some trees, maybe paved pathways, that is set aside for people to enjoy. For the UK it seems to be a private forest, usually for hunting (correct me if this is wrong). Lots of words to learn from both cultures. Ann comes up with some slang terms that I have to google once in a while  I love learning new things so bring on the words, lol.


Park is also a public area for workers recreation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birkenhead_Par


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Park is also a public area for workers recreation.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birkenhead_Par


this link is not opening for some reason--wants me to make a special request for the article or create an account.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ..I think,at some point in time ,you lost your way .Is it too late to become a photographer ? More beautiful pics TY .


Thanks, Ann. Not sure on how to become a photographer, but I surely do enjoy practicing.  I will continue and see what comes up.

16


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Park is also a public area for workers recreation.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birkenhead_Park


Computers are not yet great creative thinkers!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Today it is very windy with hail storms so I thought we would look round St. David's. There is the cathedral to see and lots of shops and resturants. A very pretty place and a tiny city.

http://www.stdavids.co.uk/

The cathedral has been there since the 6th centuary. It is situated in a hollow so it couldn't be seen from the sea. The Viking raiders used look out for towers so they could find gold and destroy the holy places. 
http://www.stdavidscathedral.org.uk/

We could also book a boat trip to Ramsey Island to see the wildlife.

http://www.ramseyisland.co.uk/?gclid=CJqfm6axrMwCFcO4Gwod8P4HLA


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma ...an awful event to cope with and I can't imagine it ever goes from your mind .xx
Pleased to have you join me on the soap box .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, fabulous photos. Trilliums!!!!!! DH has tried to grow them and failed. He went oooooooh!!!


Thanks,Norma. I have some in the back of our lot that I transplanted and they are doing well and have spread. If I remember right, the ants crawl up into the flower and take away what is needed for a new plant. Your DH should try again.  They seem to thrive on shade and neglect.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Norma ...an awful event to cope with and I can't imagine it ever goes from your mind .xx
> Pleased to have you join me on the soap box .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ,your humour did not escape me ..i put in a smiley .
Your point about transitioning .I do not use the word lost when speaking of the death of either husband .I have not lost either of them but know where they are . Many others use the word lost but that may be more comfortable to say .I can quite see the bird example .The lady next door feels her mum is there when she sees a butterfly and my connection is a feather .
Some people would think these ideas are a bit scatty but each to her own .
Wonder which phrases I have said which Melanie looks up .
Thanks for the clarification on gardens/yards .Parks are usually public spaces .They can vary in size and facilities but usually have grassy areas .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks,Norma. I have some in the back of our lot that I transplanted and they are doing well and have spread. If I remember right, the ants crawl up into the flower and take away what is needed for a new plant. Your DH should try again.  They seem to thrive on shade and neglect.


I will get him to have a go. They are magnificent :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just looked at the link Norma .Brought back memories of going there .TY


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry everyone for the link to Birkenhead Park. It works for me. I'll try another.
http://www.visitwirral.com/attractions-and-activities/birkenhead-park-p44211


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


I do hope she's a snuggler! I want about 1 hour or so!



Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Karen. They are lovely. We have been to a nursery that grows trilliums and he bought some. They still disappeared after a few seasons.


You need to note the acidity value of when you put them in...and keep adding just enough to keep that level.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol: 

When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol: 

When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is an honor that you feel safe enough with us to share your deep hurts, Belle. Those losses are huge. The knitted items you are working on for the funeral home are a wonderful way to process your grief. I wish we were closer to give you real hugs and prayers in person.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Just looked at the link Norma .Brought back memories of going there .TY


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sounds really interesting, Tanya and it is at least good to know that there is nothing untoward going on with the eye itself.


:thumbup:



linda09 said:


> It is so good to keep his memory alive. Hugs.


:thumbup: They are always part of the family, even if not right with us. <3


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> She is a looker. Gorgeous :thumbup:


She sure is!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Bev. That green is outstanding! I miss the trilliums. We had them all throughout the woods on our property in NY and I looked foward to finding them each April - they were my birthday present each year. 

Belle, we are always here to listen. I can't imagine what it is like for you. I too send my hugs and prayers and hope it helps comfort you in some way. 

Norma, so sorry for your tragic loss as well. It is good that your sons memories are shared and that he is always there in that way. 

Elizabeth, Scooter is a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Ronie said:


> meaning unique as not that normal and this vest is defiantly different in all ways.. to me anyway.. I hope she contacts you back and lets you know..


I did get a very pleasant response:

"no need to be confused- simply look at the fashions of the last few years and you will see that deconstructed- untradional hemlines, seaming etc. are considered very stylish- for me knitting patterns tend to be too "traditional" in their designs- not very new or current in their shaping which is where innovation is usually mined- it's less about what stitch is used but rather about the ideas of shaping- hope this helps you to understand the "new" look of fashion but as I said you should review recent issues of fashion forward publications, this sweater offers an alternative - not for everybody- of a tradional vest, thank goodness!!!!!!!!!adelaide"

I think you're correct, Ronie; deconstructed means not traditional. Now I understand! I've also realized that I reached a stage in my life that I never expected: I like traditional! :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ann. Not sure on how to become a photographer, but I surely do enjoy practicing.  I will continue and see what comes up.
> 
> 16


It is easy. You take pictures!

My daughter is/was a photographer. She has her BFA in photography and has used it for teaching life skills to underserved youth for many years. She also taught in a photocenter in Seattle while taking pics at private events, etc.
It is the same as starting any business. One primary thing is figuring out how you will be doing your prints and whether you want to send them out or do them yourself. Regardless, I would recommend that you take some courses so you have an organized approach to the work and access to developing labs where you can learn the how's and what's of developing and printing. I would look at community colleges in your area or photo centers if there are any. We have a major one in Woodstock and its sister in Seattle which is where my daughter worked for a couple of years.

Another suggestion is to try and meet some photographers who will talk with you and give you some advice and maybe some connections. It is a very rich and complicated world in photography out there and you have lots of choices as to how you delve into it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Karen. They are lovely. We have been to a nursery that grows trilliums and he bought some. They still disappeared after a few seasons.


I grew up in the Pacific Northwest and trilliums were always available in abundance. We never cultivated them -- they were just there -- always as an early harbinger of Spring. I love them dearly. Somehow I never thought of buying them and planting -- strange what we take for granted.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those were/are wonderful videos, Norma! The coastline is so varied. Thank you!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


That certainly is large. Can hardly wait to see the whole thing blocked. I imagine it will flow beautifully. Not many of us have enough space to block something that big.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> I did get a very pleasant response:
> 
> "no need to be confused- simply look at the fashions of the last few years and you will see that deconstructed- untradional hemlines, seaming etc. are considered very stylish- for me knitting patterns tend to be too "traditional" in their designs- not very new or current in their shaping which is where innovation is usually mined- it's less about what stitch is used but rather about the ideas of shaping- hope this helps you to understand the "new" look of fashion but as I said you should review recent issues of fashion forward publications, this sweater offers an alternative - not for everybody- of a tradional vest, thank goodness!!!!!!!!!adelaide"
> 
> I think you're correct, Ronie; deconstructed means not traditional. Now I understand! I've also realized that I reached a stage in my life that I never expected: I like traditional! :roll:


I'm with you -- give me traditional and while doing that give me language that means something. I'm not even sure deconstructed is a legitimate word. Why use some 'marketing slang' when true meaning can be conveyed with commonly used terminology -- "non-traditional shaping." Oops, need to step down off the box!!!!


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda...All of Wales is beautiful and it always makes me wonder why tourists tend to want to spend lots of time in London ,then want to go to Scotland but miss out on Wales and Ireland and some beautiful parts of England but then London is the b all and end all of everything ! (Soap box going away )


Ann, we went to England last August. The main focus of the trip was the quilt festival in Birmingham. That was great. I just wish we'd flown over a few days soon so I wasn't so jet lagged. This was a guided tour and we stopped at Stratford Upon Avon where we took a guided tour and a number of small villages that were convenient for lunch stops that I really enjoyed since we just roamed around. Then we spent a day and a half in London. Yes, the sight seeing tour was interesting but I don't really like big cities. The strongest memory for me of London was the chip in the outside of the Victoria and Albert museum that was done by the bombing during WWII. I talked to one of the men in the information booth who also told us about the partial walls left standing. For the first time, the war was real to me. I would like to spend more time in GB but with someone that knows the local history.

I also learned that I could never drive in England. Every time the bus entered a roundabout, I had to look away. I was sure we were going to hit a vehicle head on! Even though, a little voice inside was telling me that this is the correct way.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks to each of you who made such kind, generous comments. I appreciate your warmth and care. In a strange way I feel like I'm coming out of the box -- or is that closet? I think a couple of you know that Belle isn't my name. So maybe the next step will be introducing myself -- oh heck -- why not. Belle is a shortened version of my Mom's name, Charlebelle. When I set up my account now nearly 4 years ago, I didn't want to be identifiable on the net. So I adopted the familiar form of her name. But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry everyone for the link to Birkenhead Park. It works for me. I'll try another.
> http://www.visitwirral.com/attractions-and-activities/birkenhead-park-p44211


And I see this first official park was the inspiration for Central Park in NYC. Central Park is a huge land mass in the center of Manhattan. It has car roads as well as numerous paths for walking and biking. There are a couple of ponds that have small boating rentals. The land is very varied and some of the fields have a historic use for major demonstrations as well as concerts. A cop on a horse once tried to run me down at a demonstration against the Viet Nam war! And there are the Shakespeare in the park plays every summer as well as other concerts scheduled. Central Park is very central to the life of Manhattan.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


Just beautiful Norma.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is an honor that you feel safe enough with us to share your deep hurts, Belle. Those losses are huge. The knitted items you are working on for the funeral home are a wonderful way to process your grief. I wish we were closer to give you real hugs and prayers in person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And I see this first official park was the inspiration for Central Park in NYC. Central Park is a huge land mass in the center of Manhattan. It has car roads as well as numerous paths for walking and biking. There are a couple of ponds that have small boating rentals. The land is very varied and some of the fields have a historic use for major demonstrations as well as concerts. A cop on a horse once tried to run me down at a demonstration against the Viet Nam war! And there are the Shakespeare in the park plays every summer as well as other concerts scheduled. Central Park is very central to the life of Manhattan.


Isn't it interesting that Central Park was the inspiration of Golden Gate Park in San Francisco. Central Park was started in 1857 and Golden Gate Park in 1871. Golden Gate Park is about 20% larger than Central Park. I believe some of the same designers worked on both parks. What is extraordinary about both is that when seen from the air, the are both large, green rectangles embedded in fully developed areas.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to each of you who made such kind, generous comments. I appreciate your warmth and care. In a strange way I feel like I'm coming out of the box -- or is that closet? I think a couple of you know that Belle isn't my name. So maybe the next step will be introducing myself -- oh heck -- why not. Belle is a shortened version of my Mom's name, Charlebelle. When I set up my account now nearly 4 years ago, I didn't want to be identifiable on the net. So I adopted the familiar form of her name. But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


I was like you using a moniker instead of my name for a long time. I still use the moniker but like people here knowing me in the real as it is more personal and connecting. I am very glad you are comfortable enough to come out of that particular closet. It is always healing to be able to do that and claim yourself in all your variations. So I am very glad to meet you DeEtta. How do your pronounce it? Two syllables? Long 'e' with the De? And yes, your mom will always be with you and you will feel her as long as you stay open to that presence.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle I know it got cold these last few days.. I was blaming it on the wind.. I had no idea that the snow fell in your area.. brrrrr after the issue with the electric company I hate the idea of turning the heat on.. but we absolutely had to last night! 
I do hope your Mom isn't mad at you and I am sure she appreciates you going to visit with her often.. when I was working in a Assisted Living Facility it was hard to see the failing of health in some who other wise seemed perfectly fine.. I tried to be in the moment with the dementia patients who were having spells.. not always easy but it did help calm them down and bring them back to reality.. I do hope you have some RA's and Nurses where your Mom is that are great with her.. and who she likes.. that helps a lot.. 
I am so sorry about your Son.. I spent many years wondering where my daughter was.. let alone if she was alive or not.. Children bring the deepest sorrow in our hearts but they also bring the biggest joy!! I hope you have many wonderful memories of him and know that you did a great job raising him!! It is wonderful that you have Laurie! I'm a firm believer that friends are worth their weight in gold and she is such a good friend to you..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I was like you using a moniker instead of my name for a long time. I still use the moniker but like people here knowing me in the real as it is more personal and connecting. I am very glad you are comfortable enough to come out of that particular closet. It is always healing to be able to do that and claim yourself in all your variations. So I am very glad to meet you DeEtta. How do your pronounce it? Two syllables? Long 'e' with the De? And yes, your mom will always be with you and you will feel her as long as you stay open to that presence.


Tanya -- you pronounce the name in 3 syllables: dee-et-ta with an very mild accent on the first.

It is a rare name (I think my mom heard something that she liked and spelled it this way -- so it is probably an error). I've never met another with the same name.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ufoquilter, it for one am glad that you are a traditionalist :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I don't think we ever stop missing those who left too soon. There is a special wound from those unexpected losses especially when they are so young. BTW, what is pot holing?
> 
> The Native American healer I saw last summer chewed me out for using the word 'loss' in regard to someone's passing. He said it was such a western/american concept. Native spiritually sees people as transitioning and that their spirit is always there for us. I have adapted this perspective with my cats and their spirits are always around my property, sometimes I even think I am seeing one or the other of them. With people it really is the same. In another way, after my dear friend's mother transitioned in her mid-80's, a little bird would come to sit on a tree branch and sing at her. This was a favorite type bird of the mother and my friend felt it was channeling her mother whose spirit came to console and support, and I guess inform that she was okay.


I had that happen twice... that I remember... my friends Mom passed and we were cleaning her things out and a Butterfly came to us.. like it was there visiting with us.. it was remarkable and Butterfly's were what they did to decorate her room and most of her clothes had butterfly's on them  we knew it was a sign..  and then when my client passed last year a small field mouse came right up to me and her grounds man.. She was a tiny little thing all of maybe 4'8 and so when the mouse showed up out of the blue we thought .. Oh its Alice..  it helps to know its all ok.. and that your special enough to have a visit..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle I know it got cold these last few days.. I was blaming it on the wind.. I had no idea that the snow fell in your area.. brrrrr after the issue with the electric company I hate the idea of turning the heat on.. but we absolutely had to last night!
> I do hope your Mom isn't mad at you and I am sure she appreciates you going to visit with her often.. when I was working in a Assisted Living Facility it was hard to see the failing of health in some who other wise seemed perfectly fine.. I tried to be in the moment with the dementia patients who were having spells.. not always easy but it did help calm them down and bring them back to reality.. I do hope you have some RA's and Nurses where your Mom is that are great with her.. and who she likes.. that helps a lot..
> I am so sorry about your Son.. I spent many years wondering where my daughter was.. let alone if she was alive or not.. Children bring the deepest sorrow in our hearts but they also bring the biggest joy!! I hope you have many wonderful memories of him and know that you did a great job raising him!! It is wonderful that you have Laurie! I'm a firm believer that friends are worth their weight in gold and she is such a good friend to you..


Thanks Ronnie -- another cold one last night and yesterday the wind howled all day. Right now it is quiet outside, of course, since today I go to town and won't be home to work outside!!!! Our community, small as it is, is blessed with an excellent long term care facility which is associated with our hospital. I'm amazed at the high standards that are met in every way except the food which is singularly awful. And yes, Mom who can't remember much from one minute to the next, has learned the warmth and caring that the staff projects, even if she can't remember who they are or where she is. As long as I am with her frequently (as least every other day) she copes reasonably well. If I'm away longer, she becomes extremely agitated and becomes a "handful." So for now, I'm pretty much needed for her care. But we seem to have found a reasonable balance between wanting to be there everyday, and needing time for life's normal chores and the cost of gas.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Those were/are wonderful videos, Norma! The coastline is so varied. Thank you!


I am glad you like them :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


Pretty half  Did you use different skeins or did your yarn/wool have multiple color runs?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased to meet you DeEtta. I feel a little like coming out as I don't tell many people.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here are more hugs from me, too, Ronie and Dodie.


And from me, too. One never knows what some people have lived through. You are survivors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> And I see this first official park was the inspiration for Central Park in NYC. Central Park is a huge land mass in the center of Manhattan. It has car roads as well as numerous paths for walking and biking. There are a couple of ponds that have small boating rentals. The land is very varied and some of the fields have a historic use for major demonstrations as well as concerts. A cop on a horse once tried to run me down at a demonstration against the Viet Nam war! And there are the Shakespeare in the park plays every summer as well as other concerts scheduled. Central Park is very central to the life of Manhattan.


Yes, I did know that. That is why I choose it. DH has studied garden history so when we went to Boston we had to see Olmsted's park in the Emerald Necklace.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Pretty half  Did you use different skeins or did your yarn/wool have multiple color runs?


I bought a gradient pack and choose the blue as the contrast separately.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> What a day -- Here it is the end of April (well almost) and this morning the ground was covered in snow and it was blowing really hard outside. I think it may have peaked at 45 degrees (f) so the snow disappeared by noonish, but we had several hours this morning without power and all day the wind is howling. The weather says it will be well below freezing tonight, ugh!!!
> 
> Thanks to each of you who made a comment about the burial clothes. It seems like the last five years of my life have been wrapped around death of loved ones. So my way of trying to deal with this is to stay positive and work on things that give me pleasure. I know I've mention my Mom many times, but five years ago, I closed my business because by that time it was apparent that Mom was having problems with early forms of dementia. That was a good thing to do, because we had some really concentrated good times together. But late in the fall of 2012 my 35 year old son suffered a severe stroke. Ten days later he died. During that time, I made arrangements for local friends to check in with Mom and make sure everything was okay while I travelled to the Midwest were my son lived. By the time, I got home a day after his death, my Mom had slipped over what I call the rational line. From that day to now, I have been the only conduit for any touch with reality for her. For a couple of years I tried taking the route of caring for her 24x7, but we all know that eventually that isn't enough; so in June 2014 I had to place her (against her will) in a care facility. Since then I visit her at least 4 times a week or more often when she has spells of illness. Unfortunately, as with many in this situation, she is unhappy, she knows her life is over, and is when thinking clearly is angry about the overall situation. When she is in another world in her mind, it is totally unpredictable what will be said or demanded.
> 
> ...


I don't think you are whining at all. You have dealt with some seriously difficult life issues and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Wonder which phrases I have said which Melanie looks up .


 Love to look up new (to me) words. Next time I see one I'll let you know.

Re: Parks - I read a lot of old books, 17th and 18th century, so I come across terms that have changed over time. Really interesting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Isn't it interesting that Central Park was the inspiration of Golden Gate Park in San Francisco. Central Park was started in 1857 and Golden Gate Park in 1871. Golden Gate Park is about 20% larger than Central Park. I believe some of the same designers worked on both parks. What is extraordinary about both is that when seen from the air, the are both large, green rectangles embedded in fully developed areas.


I love your name DeEtta... do your friends call you De Or Etta? I like it all together too...  I love Golden Gate Park.. We would go there quite often.. it is so large and full of so many wonderful things.. I think there has been a movement to keep it in great condition too.. I remember driving through the park and seeing the Buffalo and I am sure lots of other wild life.. then there are the am phi-theaters if my memory is right Japanese Gardens is close by.. (yes it is.. I had to go look  ) http://goldengatepark.com It was a yearly school field trip when I was a kid.. and then it became a great place to go when I was a teenager..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to each of you who made such kind, generous comments. I appreciate your warmth and care. In a strange way I feel like I'm coming out of the box -- or is that closet? I think a couple of you know that Belle isn't my name. So maybe the next step will be introducing myself -- oh heck -- why not. Belle is a shortened version of my Mom's name, Charlebelle. When I set up my account now nearly 4 years ago, I didn't want to be identifiable on the net. So I adopted the familiar form of her name. But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


I fully understand keeping some anonymity on the web. It is a security concern. That being said, hello DeEtta  Your name makes me thing of Etta James, the singer, whom I love to listen to. So in my mind you will be a songbird


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Had an interesting experience today. My visual therapist works part time out of a larger vision center about 60-70 miles away. He has been wanting me to trek down there because of all the high end toys they have. So having seen him about a week ago and re-discussed this effort, I called for an appt at that center. The timing was just right to get me a cancellation within the week (as opposed to waiting 3 months). As some of you know, I do not go to medical offices so this was a big deal for me to submit to being there. However, they did some interesting scannings which did not require dilation drops or other nasty stuff. Took pics which were like scans of the retina and and then one behind the retina. The colors were spectacular--like bright jewels. We looked at all the different layers of tissue and the pathway from the cornea all the way back to the retina. Fascinating. FYI, the result was that nothing of consequence was going on so we are back to neuromuscular issues with my cockeyed vision. Possible nutritional needs because of inadequate absorption due to the metal poisoning that I am still dealing with. One of the things I like about this guy is his focus on causes, not just supressive tactics.


That must have been something to see. He sounds like a good find, even if a distance away. I really like my opthamologist. He takes time to explain his interpretation of scans. He calls me a glaucoma "suspect" because both of my parents had glaucoma and my mother had nerve damage from her's. He keeps a close watch, every six months, on my eyes and I am grateful. Apparently, my retinas are formed unusually. Not sure if I can explain it, but where they are supposed to form into a circle, mine curve at an angle. He watches them closely but also says that it should not be an issue. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Super photos as always, Bev!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And, Elizabeth, Scooter is a wonderful looking kitty.

Norma, your Karakoum is looking great. It must be large to have to block in stages.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, those sound great memories. I have lovely memories of being in the hothouse in my local park with my Father. It smelt, damp,warm and earthy :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, my heart goes out to you. I lost my middle son at the age of 17. He was pot holing in France with a group. I am not sure I have stopped missing him from that day to this. All the grandchildren know about Uncle Alex. My grandson, Matthew is very like him except for colouring.


I'm so sorry for your loss, Norma. How sweet that your grandson is very like him.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay....Dragonflylace update... Finally on the road. Drove 5 hours yesterday evening. Here is what I am working on...just a teaser for a new design...it is a crown design but looks like a flower a little. Also working on a windmill. The packing and loading are over. Now to rest up and get ready for the unloading and unpacking....

Take care all...Ill try to keep up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma it is so hard to loose one that young or any age.. I am glad that there is another who takes after him  its comforting in a way.. 

I really enjoyed the links you gave us... I'd love to come and visit Wales some time  

Your shawl sure is big!! I have made a few large ones like this  blocking is a challenge and I have used the cameras eye for adjustments before.. it seems that the lens sees more than what we do.. I think this will be a stunner though.. I love the colors and design of it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Norma. How sweet that your grandson is very like him.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have fun on your trip DFL!! love the new design  it sounds like your well on your way now!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma it is so hard to loose one that young or any age.. I am glad that there is another who takes after him  its comforting in a way..
> 
> I really enjoyed the links you gave us... I'd love to come and visit Wales some time
> 
> Your shawl sure is big!! I have made a few large ones like this  blocking is a challenge and I have used the cameras eye for adjustments before.. it seems that the lens sees more than what we do.. I think this will be a stunner though.. I love the colors and design of it!!


Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Have fun on your trip DFL!! love the new design  it sounds like your well on your way now!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Today it is very windy with hail storms so I thought we would look round St. David's. There is the cathedral to see and lots of shops and resturants. A very pretty place and a tiny city.
> 
> http://www.stdavids.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I want to take that boat trip! And one of my bucket list items is to see a puffin. I know, kind of silly but I had a childhood book about puffins and have wanted to see one ever since and not in a zoo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- you pronounce the name in 3 syllables: dee-et-ta with an very mild accent on the first.
> 
> It is a rare name (I think my mom heard something that she liked and spelled it this way -- so it is probably an error). I've never met another with the same name.


How interesting. Did you ever try to look up the name to see if it has a known history? Also, many people make up names for their children. Some people use numerology to create very personal names for theirs. Thanx for explaining. Do people ususally call you DeEtta or shorten it to Dee or Etta?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to each of you who made such kind, generous comments. I appreciate your warmth and care. In a strange way I feel like I'm coming out of the box -- or is that closet? I think a couple of you know that Belle isn't my name. So maybe the next step will be introducing myself -- oh heck -- why not. Belle is a shortened version of my Mom's name, Charlebelle. When I set up my account now nearly 4 years ago, I didn't want to be identifiable on the net. So I adopted the familiar form of her name. But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


Well, hello, DeEtta. That is lovely, I have never heard that name before.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Park in UK also is like here. There are a lot of parks in London, just situated between city streets with trees pathways, and benches. When we are there,we often grab a sandwich and drink at somewhere like Marks and Spencer's or Lewis, then find a park close by and eat a picnic lunch rather than going to a restaurant.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Yes, to us in the States a yard is an expanse of grass around a house. And a garden is a set area to grow flowers or veggies. The word that confused me at first was 'park'. To me a park is an area of grass and some trees, maybe paved pathways, that is set aside for people to enjoy. For the UK it seems to be a private forest, usually for hunting (correct me if this is wrong). Lots of words to learn from both cultures. Ann comes up with some slang terms that I have to google once in a while  I love learning new things so bring on the words, lol.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is lovely, green eyes and all! One of my favourite recent cats had beautiful blue eyes in the right light.


Thanks, Julie! She is so funny and a joy to watch when she does her antics.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Boy did I make a mistake this morning when I posted my Peony on KP. I had a couple of people PM me for the translation, so I edited my post and told people to PM if they wanted a copy. I just got back from my AquaFit class and must have received 50 requests! All those to send and then all those emails to delete. Won't do that again.


Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That must have been something to see. He sounds like a good find, even if a distance away. I really like my opthamologist. He takes time to explain his interpretation of scans. He calls me a glaucoma "suspect" because both of my parents had glaucoma and my mother had nerve damage from her's. He keeps a close watch, every six months, on my eyes and I am grateful. Apparently, my retinas are formed unusually. Not sure if I can explain it, but where they are supposed to form into a circle, mine curve at an angle. He watches them closely but also says that it should not be an issue. Fingers crossed.


My guy is a renowned visual therapist altho his license is as an optomotrist. He has a few books out and trains others in the system he uses. He is very holistic even using acupuncture as well as nutrition. And he is supportive of my doing homeopathy and low level laser, noting improvements that had occurred when I was doing the LLL regularly. He also lives in my town and has a local office which is where I would normally see him. For me he was a life saver, quite literally, as he was the only person in my life who would diagnose my visual problems and take my symptoms seriously. It was funny to see him in this mainstream type setting and he was very apologetic for bringing me there as he knows how antithetical it was to me and for him, too. But those are the kinds of settings that can afford all that expensive equipment.

I actually do have a sense of what you are describing, especially since I got to see the inside of my eye in such detail. Most medical people do not even think of things like stress and nutrition when examining you and will even deny the impact of those factors. However, they have a great impact on everything in our body including eye health, especially from early pre-natal and early childhood experiences. It is only in the past year the medical industry is officially recognizing the connection between the immune system and the brain. Good that your doing well and seem to take good care of yourself nutritionally. So making some changes to beef up your immunity some more will not be too hard.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> I did get a very pleasant response:
> 
> "no need to be confused- simply look at the fashions of the last few years and you will see that deconstructed- untradional hemlines, seaming etc. are considered very stylish- for me knitting patterns tend to be too "traditional" in their designs- not very new or current in their shaping which is where innovation is usually mined- it's less about what stitch is used but rather about the ideas of shaping- hope this helps you to understand the "new" look of fashion but as I said you should review recent issues of fashion forward publications, this sweater offers an alternative - not for everybody- of a tradional vest, thank goodness!!!!!!!!!adelaide"
> 
> I think you're correct, Ronie; deconstructed means not traditional. Now I understand! I've also realized that I reached a stage in my life that I never expected: I like traditional! :roll:


Nice that she responded so openly. Your question was not a personal one that would trigger a defensive response. I understand the use of the term 'deconstructed' but agree that it seems awkward and vague. After all this particular 'vest' was very carefully constructed, altho differently so.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..we used to do the M&S thing too .Not only cheaper but also tasty and good sitting outside 
Hello DeEtta ! I am sure I hpave heard a name Deeta which is similar .
The mention of the Wirral brings a story .I organised a school trip to Wirral Country Park which borders a beach but there is a drop down from the park to the beach so you have to take care .The children were organised into groups of four with an adult helper and sent off in stages .The last eight were being accompanied by my friend and myself and were the worst behaved .We were ready to go and after exiting the building these 8 went off like a shot out of a gun and no amount of calling brought them back .We were terrified they would run over the edge and land up in a heap on the beach .All ended well and the park Rangers who did some work with them about sea life said they were the most interested children they had seen for a while .Our children were from the city and had never been to such a place so obviouly would be curious . 
Scooter is a rather lovely pussykin and obviously likes her food .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Linda. We love hiking there. There is a ridge on both sides of the creek and little hollows and valleys all over. Very much fun.

Norma, hugs and prayers for me. It sounds as if the whole family is keeping his memory in a wonderful way.

Karen, thank you. I find if I take the time I learn from every photo I see. I am pleased to be of help to you and to be one of your online 'Moms'. And I hear you on the each camera having a learning curve. Each one is so different. We have a nice community here and we all learn from each other.

Elizabeth, love Scooter, especially her green eyes. 



Julie said:


> Computers are not yet great creative thinkers!


Lately we have been getting calls from computers maskerading as real people. We can tell by unnatural pauses and inflections. I will say,"Are you a computer?" pause, pause "No -pause- I must really be off today." It is really creepy. 

Made it to pg 18, stopping so I can do Norma's links without time pressure.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> She is beautiful and I can see that energy in her eyes--very determined and focused.


Thanks. Determined and focused = mischievous when it comes to Scooter. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> She is a looker. Gorgeous :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Ronnie -- another cold one last night and yesterday the wind howled all day. Right now it is quiet outside, of course, since today I go to town and won't be home to work outside!!!! Our community, small as it is, is blessed with an excellent long term care facility which is associated with our hospital. I'm amazed at the high standards that are met in every way except the food which is singularly awful. And yes, Mom who can't remember much from one minute to the next, has learned the warmth and caring that the staff projects, even if she can't remember who they are or where she is. As long as I am with her frequently (as least every other day) she copes reasonably well. If I'm away longer, she becomes extremely agitated and becomes a "handful." So for now, I'm pretty much needed for her care. But we seem to have found a reasonable balance between wanting to be there everyday, and needing time for life's normal chores and the cost of gas.


One of the saddest moments for me was seeing an elderly friend at a conference. She was already totally wheelchair bound and her mind was retreating. She was a woman always very active and involved as a teacher and a political activist. I went up to her to say hello and she looked at me with this uncomfortable look and said apologetically: "I know I know you but I can't recall who you are." It broke my heart watching this person see her faculties disappear and her 2 daughters had to experience this on a daily basis. At some point they, too, had to put her into a home but took her out regularly. She was well into her 90's when she transitioned. I still think of her so fondly even after all these years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I did know that. That is why I choose it. DH has studied garden history so when we went to Boston we had to see Olmsted's park in the Emerald Necklace.


That was a lot of traveling around--Boston to Manhattan. I like the way you connected your region with mine. Hope you got to see other gardens and parks this side of the pond. There are so many of them. They are very different than the British styles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Boy did I make a mistake this morning when I posted my Peony on KP. I had a couple of people PM me for the translation, so I edited my post and told people to PM if they wanted a copy. I just got back from my AquaFit class and must have received 50 requests! All those to send and then all those emails to delete. Won't do that again.
> 
> Sue


Why not just put the translation on KP in that forum. 50 separate emails is just a bit much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DP sorry


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Today it is very windy with hail storms so I thought we would look round St. David's. There is the cathedral to see and lots of shops and resturants. A very pretty place and a tiny city.
> 
> http://www.stdavids.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Great sites, Norma! Thanks! I would love to take all the boat trips!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love your name DeEtta... do your friends call you De Or Etta? I like it all together too...  I love Golden Gate Park.. We would go there quite often.. it is so large and full of so many wonderful things.. I think there has been a movement to keep it in great condition too.. I remember driving through the park and seeing the Buffalo and I am sure lots of other wild life.. then there are the am phi-theaters if my memory is right Japanese Gardens is close by.. (yes it is.. I had to go look  ) http://goldengatepark.com It was a yearly school field trip when I was a kid.. and then it became a great place to go when I was a teenager..


My friends call me DeEtta. I've always been sensitive to shortened forms. And with a name like DeEtta you don't need another because it is nearly singular.

Lived in San Francisco for many years and have spent endless hours in the Park enjoying the museums, botanical wonders, the buffalo, the myriad of lakes, and in the rose and tulip gardens. Such a wonderful amenity for a large concrete bound city. When I visited NY, had the same impression of Central Park, but of course it felt "foreign", even if fun.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I fully understand keeping some anonymity on the web. It is a security concern. That being said, hello DeEtta  Your name makes me thing of Etta James, the singer, whom I love to listen to. So in my mind you will be a songbird


That's a wonderful thought, but the truth is my voice leaves a lot to be desired. But the comparison is wonderful.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I do hope she's a snuggler! I want about 1 hour or so!


She is not. She was wild when she came to my carport. She will not let me touch her, though she has now begun brushing against my legs, so there is progress. If I try to pet her, she swats at me.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


Lovely progression of colors.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> She sure is!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Elizabeth, Scooter is a gorgeous kitty.


Thanks, Caryn! She is a joy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty kitty!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to each of you who made such kind, generous comments. I appreciate your warmth and care. In a strange way I feel like I'm coming out of the box -- or is that closet? I think a couple of you know that Belle isn't my name. So maybe the next step will be introducing myself -- oh heck -- why not. Belle is a shortened version of my Mom's name, Charlebelle. When I set up my account now nearly 4 years ago, I didn't want to be identifiable on the net. So I adopted the familiar form of her name. But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


Belle and DeEtta are both lovely names. So glad you are feeling you can come forth as yourself. Hugs!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> And, Elizabeth, Scooter is a wonderful looking kitty.


Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ..we used to do the M&S thing too .Not only cheaper but also tasty and good sitting outside
> Hello DeEtta ! I am sure I hpave heard a name Deeta which is similar .
> The mention of the Wirral brings a story .I organised a school trip to Wirral Country Park which borders a beach but there is a drop down from the park to the beach so you have to take care .The children were organised into groups of four with an adult helper and sent off in stages .The last eight were being accompanied by my friend and myself and were the worst behaved .We were ready to go and after exiting the building these 8 went off like a shot out of a gun and no amount of calling brought them back .We were terrified they would run over the edge and land up in a heap on the beach .All ended well and the park Rangers who did some work with them about sea life said they were the most interested children they had seen for a while .Our children were from the city and had never been to such a place so obviouly would be curious .
> Scooter is a rather lovely pussykin and obviously likes her food .


Nice school trip story. I have often worked with 'difficult' kids and always got along great with them. Often people would tell me later how 'bad' those kids were but the kids and I had no difficulties, ever. I think it was because I always showed them respect and listened to what they said seriously. City kids always have such a strong response to the country. It is scarey and freeing and just so different. I even recall that kind of wonderment when I sent some garden cherry tomatoes with my daughter down to the City. The kids never ate fresh food and this was a mind blowing experience and treat for them. It is so sad how much is not experienced by City kids particularly those from lower income communities. The advent of community gardens has been such a boon for these communities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks. Determined and focused = mischievous when it comes to Scooter. LOL!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like she has a mind of her own.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Thanks. Determined and focused = mischievous when it comes to Scooter. LOL!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For those into coconut oil, Nutiva is having its once-in-a-blue-moon sale on gallons of organic, cold pressed coconut oil. It is an incredibly great price and given the super long shelf life, is well worth buying this large bucket. And shipping is free!! The sale is only for 1 day, today.

http://store.nutiva.com/crazy-deals/?mc_cid=c9f12fbc63&mc_eid=87e5b2df19


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Scooter is a rather lovely pussykin and obviously likes her food .


I can always tell when she has been successful in her hunting because she just picks at her regular food. She is great fun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, love Scooter, especially her green eyes.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Pretty kitty!
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like she has a mind of her own.
> 
> Sue


Most definitely! LOL!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, would the designer accept your translation to post on Ravelry? If that is where you got the original pattern. Else post it here in KP like Tanya suggested.

By rubbing against you, Scooter has claimed you Elizabeth  You have made more progress than the tom cat my grandfather tried to befriend. He, the cat, would not come any closer than about five feet, but did take whatever food was left out for him, lol.

I am slowly progressing on the April MKAL (Bunnymuff). I am down to the border but have 700 beads to put on in about six or seven rows (excluding purl-back rows). So it is slow going, but it is going.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I can always tell when she has been successful in her hunting because she just picks at her regular food. She is great fun!


I used to see that with my foraging cats, too. I am glad their hormone systems works and shuts off their hunger signals.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, would the designer accept your translation to post on Ravelry? If that is where you got the original pattern. Else post it here in KP like Tanya suggested.
> 
> By rubbing against you, Scooter has claimed you Elizabeth  You have made more progress than the tom cat my grandfather tried to befriend. He, the cat, would not come any closer than about five feet, but did take whatever food was left out for him, lol.
> 
> I am slowly progressing on the April MKAL (Bunnymuff). I am down to the border but have 700 beads to put on in about six or seven rows (excluding purl-back rows). So it is slow going, but it is going.


I had the same thought about offering the translation to the designer. It seems most people would appreciate the efforts to make their designs more broadly accessible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is an honor that you feel safe enough with us to share your deep hurts, Belle. Those losses are huge. The knitted items you are working on for the funeral home are a wonderful way to process your grief. I wish we were closer to give you real hugs and prayers in person.


All of the above from me too, Belle. I am not sure if you know that we lost (and I say that deliberately) my oldest at just turned 22, nearly 22 years ago. One thing at least she is forever young in my memories, but I would have so loved to know her as she matured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to each of you who made such kind, generous comments. I appreciate your warmth and care. In a strange way I feel like I'm coming out of the box -- or is that closet? I think a couple of you know that Belle isn't my name. So maybe the next step will be introducing myself -- oh heck -- why not. Belle is a shortened version of my Mom's name, Charlebelle. When I set up my account now nearly 4 years ago, I didn't want to be identifiable on the net. So I adopted the familiar form of her name. But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


That is a lovely gesture, DeEtta, It is nice not to have to do the 'double think'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Julie! She is so funny and a joy to watch when she does her antics.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Boy did I make a mistake this morning when I posted my Peony on KP. I had a couple of people PM me for the translation, so I edited my post and told people to PM if they wanted a copy. I just got back from my AquaFit class and must have received 50 requests! All those to send and then all those emails to delete. Won't do that again.
> 
> Sue


Oh dear! Can you tell me how to delete email addresses, I have a few I'd like to get rid of, being seriously out of date!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Linda. We love hiking there. There is a ridge on both sides of the creek and little hollows and valleys all over. Very much fun.
> 
> Norma, hugs and prayers for me. It sounds as if the whole family is keeping his memory in a wonderful way.
> 
> ...


I don't listen to those long enough, they really bug me so the receiver goes down really fast!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle (DeEtta) your name is quite popular. Just did a search and found movie stars and others. They may not pronounce it the same, I think some emphasis the second syllable. Here are. 3 actresses to start

DeEtta Calvert in the Good Soldier
DeEtta West - Rocky 
Even a bakery in Chicago.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't listen to those long enough, they really bug me so the receiver goes down really fast!


I do not answer mystery calls. If they want to leave a message they can. I do answer for people I know of course.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, what a lovely day in your backyard! What a creative experience you had with your writing, Sue. You should let a friend read it and give some input. Perhaps they need to go to a publisher. It would be awlful to let them waste away in the basement, when people could get enjoyment from them.


I think that's a great idea, Bev. Sue should go back over them and think about doing that! Of course she's right, it would take away from her knitting, and we don't want her to stop doing that!

Your back drive is beautiful. I love the flowering trees.

Thank you all for your words of comfort. The hurt never goes away, but does ease as the years pass. Although sometimes watching a movie or reading a story can often bring the sorrow back and surprise me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was on one of the project pages for the pattern on Ravelry, so it is there if people look there. That was how I found it. The gal offered the translation if you contacted her, which I did originally. I was trying to make it easier for KPers and Martina. She probably would have been shocked to receive such a deluge of emails. I am planning to email her to tell her about it. I imagine most of the people have emailed by now, and it really has not been so bad since I got a system going.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue, would the designer accept your translation to post on Ravelry? If that is where you got the original pattern. Else post it here in KP like Tanya suggested.
> 
> By rubbing against you, Scooter has claimed you Elizabeth  You have made more progress than the tom cat my grandfather tried to befriend. He, the cat, would not come any closer than about five feet, but did take whatever food was left out for him, lol.
> 
> I am slowly progressing on the April MKAL (Bunnymuff). I am down to the border but have 700 beads to put on in about six or seven rows (excluding purl-back rows). So it is slow going, but it is going.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is mentioned there in the projects, if people take the time to look at them. I like to look for ideas and read the notes, although I have to admit that I don't always do copious notes.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I had the same thought about offering the translation to the designer. It seems most people would appreciate the efforts to make their designs more broadly accessible.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is mentioned there in the projects, if people take the time to look at them. I like to look for ideas and read the notes, although I have to admit that I don't always do copious notes.
> 
> Sue


Well sounds like it all under control and all is good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is sad when you see someone in that situation. They don't have any idea of who you are or muddle you up with someone else. For my brother and I only seeing her twice a year and then only for a few hours at a time for a couple of weeks, the change was particularly noticeable. Another problem before this was when her hearing went and we basically could no longer communicate with her. We both used to call her once or twice a week. It was frustrating both for her and for us, and in hindsight I am thinking that this contributed to the dementia. Her health had been so good prior to this that we envisaged her reaching 100, but within a matter of months we knew that wasn't going to happen.

Sue


tamarque said:


> One of the saddest moments for me was seeing an elderly friend at a conference. She was already totally wheelchair bound and her mind was retreating. She was a woman always very active and involved as a teacher and a political activist. I went up to her to say hello and she looked at me with this uncomfortable look and said apologetically: "I know I know you but I can't recall who you are." It broke my heart watching this person see her faculties disappear and her 2 daughters had to experience this on a daily basis. At some point they, too, had to put her into a home but took her out regularly. She was well into her 90's when she transitioned. I still think of her so fondly even after all these years.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lovely pictures, Bev, especially of the trillium. What a beautiful flower. 

And you do look completely comfortable with the dogs and on the swing, Sue. It's too cold here to go outside. It's in the mid 50s and I really don't like cold weather. 

I loved living in Hawaii and Okinawa because they were both warm all the time. I also loved the diving we did, especially in Okinawa where the coral is spectacular.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not even thinking about deleting the addresses, just the actual emails for now. I can't imagine that is too hard to do.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Can you tell me how to delete email addresses, I have a few I'd like to get rid of, being seriously out of date!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Also areas around a house are called yards because they are not feet :lol: :lol: :lol:


Tanya, you made me laugh out loud on that one. Such a clever response!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Having fun making sure I don't get a 20 page catching-up session. :XD:


I agree, Karen. I stopped at about 7 PM last night so I could knit and this morning I am here and there are about 15 more pages. No more skipping a day if I can help it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, that looks beautiful. I love the colours you used.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I want to take that boat trip! And one of my bucket list items is to see a puffin. I know, kind of silly but I had a childhood book about puffins and have wanted to see one ever since and not in a zoo.


They are very comical. I love them, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:
 

> Boy did I make a mistake this morning when I posted my Peony on KP. I had a couple of people PM me for the translation, so I edited my post and told people to PM if they wanted a copy. I just got back from my AquaFit class and must have received 50 requests! All those to send and then all those emails to delete. Won't do that again.
> 
> Sue


Such a lot of work but many happy knitters :thumbup: Your good deed for weeks to come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I do not answer mystery calls. If they want to leave a message they can. I do answer for people I know of course.


Even though I have caller ID., it's not always possible to identify them- I have quite a few friends who come up as 'private caller'.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We tend not to answer calls where we don't recognize the area code. If they really want to contact us they cal leave a message. If it says "private caller,"I figure I can be private too and forget them. Also if they are "unavailable" why should I be available?

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I do not answer mystery calls. If they want to leave a message they can. I do answer for people I know of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I think that's a great idea, Bev. Sue should go back over them and think about doing that! Of course she's right, it would take away from her knitting, and we don't want her to stop doing that!
> 
> Your back drive is beautiful. I love the flowering trees.
> 
> Thank you all for your words of comfort. The hurt never goes away, but does ease as the years pass. Although sometimes watching a movie or reading a story can often bring the sorrow back and surprise me.


That is so true Dodie. I find this far out, it's not always the anniversaries that trip you up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that is a great story. When I was first married we had a flat in New Brighton.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We saw a whole island of puffins when we visited my brother in Newfoundland. Hope to see them again this summer when we go up there. They are so cute.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> They are very comical. I love them, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you. Alex is still very much part of the family :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Of course today is not quite so nice. It is warm, but quite windy.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Lovely pictures, Bev, especially of the trillium. What a beautiful flower.
> 
> And you do look completely comfortable with the dogs and on the swing, Sue. It's too cold here to go outside. It's in the mid 50s and I really don't like cold weather.
> 
> I loved living in Hawaii and Okinawa because they were both warm all the time. I also loved the diving we did, especially in Okinawa where the coral is spectacular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm not even thinking about deleting the addresses, just the actual emails for now. I can't imagine that is too hard to do.
> 
> Sue


I've never been able to work out how!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That was a lot of traveling around--Boston to Manhattan. I like the way you connected your region with mine. Hope you got to see other gardens and parks this side of the pond. There are so many of them. They are very different than the British styles.


Yes we did. We went to Gropius' house and I loved Walden Pond :thumbup: :thumbup: 
When DS was in California we explored the Napa Valley and Thomas Church's garden. DH is a garden geek  That could be MUCH worse


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> What a day -- Here it is the end of April (well almost) and this morning the ground was covered in snow and it was blowing really hard outside. I think it may have peaked at 45 degrees (f) so the snow disappeared by noonish, but we had several hours this morning without power and all day the wind is howling. The weather says it will be well below freezing tonight, ugh!!!
> 
> Thanks to each of you who made a comment about the burial clothes. It seems like the last five years of my life have been wrapped around death of loved ones. So my way of trying to deal with this is to stay positive and work on things that give me pleasure. I know I've mention my Mom many times, but five years ago, I closed my business because by that time it was apparent that Mom was having problems with early forms of dementia. That was a good thing to do, because we had some really concentrated good times together. But late in the fall of 2012 my 35 year old son suffered a severe stroke. Ten days later he died. During that time, I made arrangements for local friends to check in with Mom and make sure everything was okay while I travelled to the Midwest were my son lived. By the time, I got home a day after his death, my Mom had slipped over what I call the rational line. From that day to now, I have been the only conduit for any touch with reality for her. For a couple of years I tried taking the route of caring for her 24x7, but we all know that eventually that isn't enough; so in June 2014 I had to place her (against her will) in a care facility. Since then I visit her at least 4 times a week or more often when she has spells of illness. Unfortunately, as with many in this situation, she is unhappy, she knows her life is over, and is when thinking clearly is angry about the overall situation. When she is in another world in her mind, it is totally unpredictable what will be said or demanded.
> 
> ...


Oh my dear, you were not whining. You were telling us a bit about your life and I do feel for you. No, the pain never goes away when you loose a child nor matter the age. It just gets covered over a bit by day to day things, but can come up unexpectedly and overwhelm you.

My mother also had dementia so I know your pain there, also. My sister had the bulk of seeing after her because I was always very far away. The last time I saw her, she got a big smile on her fact and knew she loved me, but didn't know my name or really have any idea who I was. It was really heartrending.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Great sites, Norma! Thanks! I would love to take all the boat trips!


I have been on a few. I love the sea and love it rough and wild.
PS I can't swim :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely progression of colors.


Thanks!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been on a few. I love the sea and love it rough and wild.
> PS I can't swim :roll:


I'm not a strong swimmer- but I too love it rough! You get the best skies then!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> FYI, the result was that nothing of consequence was going on so we are back to neuromuscular issues with my cockeyed vision. Possible nutritional needs because of inadequate absorption due to the metal poisoning that I am still dealing with. One of the things I like about this guy is his focus on causes, not just supressive tactics.


I'm so glad there is nothing of consequence with your eyes. I'm not sure what you mean by neuromuscular, but it's better than glaucoma or some of the other nasty things that can happen to eyes. It sounds like you got a real peach of a fellow when you found him.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, my heart goes out to you. I lost my middle son at the age of 17. He was pot holing in France with a group. I am not sure I have stopped missing him from that day to this. All the grandchildren know about Uncle Alex. My grandson, Matthew is very like him except for colouring.


Norma, my heart goes out to you also. I am amazed at the number of us that have lost a child, no matter what age. Hugs back to you. I am not sure what the <3 is, but it means something to you, so I am sending it back to you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Norma, my heart goes out to you also. I am amazed at the number of us that have lost a child, no matter what age. Hugs back to you. I am not sure what the <3 is, but it means something to you, so I am sending it back to you.


Thank you so much. Later I might post a link to what happened. I am thinking about it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I don't think we ever stop missing those who left too soon. There is a special wound from those unexpected losses especially when they are so young. BTW, what is pot holing?
> 
> The Native American healer I saw last summer chewed me out for using the word 'loss' in regard to someone's passing. He said it was such a western/american concept. Native spiritually sees people as transitioning and that their spirit is always there for us. I have adapted this perspective with my cats and their spirits are always around my property, sometimes I even think I am seeing one or the other of them. With people it really is the same. In another way, after my dear friend's mother transitioned in her mid-80's, a little bird would come to sit on a tree branch and sing at her. This was a favorite type bird of the mother and my friend felt it was channeling her mother whose spirit came to console and support, and I guess inform that she was okay.


I have no doubt this is true. We have a friend who wife passed away about a year ago. The night after she died, he had gone to bed with all the lights in the house turned off. He was almost asleep when he felt someone get into bed with him and hold him tightly. He then opened his eyes, no one was there but every light in the house was on. So, I have no doubt from this and other things that have happened, that we are all only a breath away from out loved ones that are gone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


That's going to be lovely, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay....Dragonflylace update... Finally on the road. Drove 5 hours yesterday evening. Here is what I am working on...just a teaser for a new design...it is a crown design but looks like a flower a little. Also working on a windmill. The packing and loading are over. Now to rest up and get ready for the unloading and unpacking....
> 
> Take care all...Ill try to keep up.


Safe travels, DFL! Definitely a teaser and looking forward to seeing what you design.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


Elizabeth, she is quite a beauty. She looks like she's full of mischief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I have no doubt this is true. We have a friend who wife passed away about a year ago. The night after she died, he had gone to bed with all the lights in the house turned off. He was almost asleep when he felt someone get into bed with him and hold him tightly. He then opened his eyes, no one was there but every light in the house was on. So, I have no doubt from this and other things that have happened, that we are all only a breath away from out loved ones that are gone.


This brings tears to my eyes, Dodie, You are so right about the spirit being close after death. Some remain happily within our orbit, some are far away on other endeavours.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm with you -- give me traditional and while doing that give me language that means something. I'm not even sure deconstructed is a legitimate word. Why use some 'marketing slang' when true meaning can be conveyed with commonly used terminology -- "non-traditional shaping." Oops, need to step down off the box!!!!


Thank you, Belle, for saying what I was thinking!

Elly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We tend not to answer calls where we don't recognize the area code. If they really want to contact us they cal leave a message. If it says "private caller,"I figure I can be private too and forget them. Also if they are "unavailable" why should I be available?
> 
> Sue


We're the same way. Those mystery calls can get really annoying.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I'm learning from Bev on photography, most of you in knitting, and tatting/crochet/embroidery I've either learned two of them from a local instructor (current Mom for embroidery), or learned it the hard way with photos/hard-knocks school.
> 
> Each camera you own has it's OWN learning curve. I have two cameras I'm having to learn -->
> My 35mm with the lenses...and what is left of the film offered in the market. Still haven't got any B&W film (don't have the funds unless someone wants to send via UPS/FedEx ... hoping it doesn't get pre-exposed with the package scanning).
> ...


They are really beautiful flowers. I really enjoyed looking at them. I bought a small digital camera that has gone missing. I was just getting used to taking pictures with it, but I can't find it anywhere. Oh well, I guess I'll use my retired check soon and get another. I do enjoy taking pictures every now and again. But nothing like a photographer takes.

We have a photographer here, Ken Gagne, that takes wonderful pictures. He takes a lot of pictures of both the fauna and flora of the area. He's on facebook, if anyone wants to look.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Norma, my heart goes out to you also. I am amazed at the number of us that have lost a child, no matter what age. Hugs back to you. I am not sure what the <3 is, but it means something to you, so I am sending it back to you.


And hugs to you from me, too, Norma.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I am not sure what the <3 is, but it means something to you, so I am sending it back to you.


<3 is a heart, turn your head sideways toward your right shoulder


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That's going to be lovely, Norma!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Today it is very windy with hail storms so I thought we would look round St. David's. There is the cathedral to see and lots of shops and resturants. A very pretty place and a tiny city.
> 
> http://www.stdavids.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Norma, the cathedral is really beautiful. When we lived in Italy, we went drove through several countries on our way to England and then on the way back to Naples. We didn't get up to Wales, but stayed in London where my ex's father lived. And did see a couple of the cathedrals there and a few in other areas. I think my favorite was the Vatican in Rome. I'm a lover of all of the art of the Middle Ages and loved seeing some of the statues and art of Michelangelo, Da Vinci and several others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Norma, the cathedral is really beautiful. When we lived in Italy, we went drove through several countries on our way to England and then on the way back to Naples. We didn't get up to Wales, but stayed in London where my ex's father lived. And did see a couple of the cathedrals there and a few in other areas. I think my favorite was the Vatican in Rome. I'm a lover of all of the art of the Middle Ages and loved seeing some of the statues and art of Michelangelo, Da Vinci and several others.


The Sistine Chapel! Lucky you to have seen it- I've only ever seen it in photographic and slide displays, although at least with those in 
Lecture Theatres, you get some idea of the scale!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry everyone for the link to Birkenhead Park. It works for me. I'll try another.
> http://www.visitwirral.com/attractions-and-activities/birkenhead-park-p44211


Thanks, looks like a lovely place.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here Karakorum half blocked. It is huge :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> When I looked at the photo. I realised it wasn't quite right. Fixed it!


It's beautiful, Norma. You do lovely work.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is an honor that you feel safe enough with us to share your deep hurts, Belle. Those losses are huge. The knitted items you are working on for the funeral home are a wonderful way to process your grief. I wish we were closer to give you real hugs and prayers in person.


Yes, Toni. I agree.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


I am so very happy to meet you DeEtta. That is a very interesting name, does it have a meaning or a name of a family member that was passed?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Sistine Chapel! Lucky you to have seen it- I've only ever seen it in photographic and slide displays, although at least with those in
> Lecture Theatres, you get some idea of the scale!


I am fortunate to have toured the Vatican (did a semi-private walking tour with five of us and the guide, excellent!) so have been in the Sistine Chapel. It is beautiful.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have been on a few. I love the sea and love it rough and wild.
> 
> PS I can't swim :roll:


Um, you might want to do something about the swimming part. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Elizabeth, she is quite a beauty. She looks like she's full of mischief.


Thanks! She most definitely is full of mischief.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I am so very happy to meet you DeEtta. That is a very interesting name, does it have a meaning or a name of a family member that was passed?


Me, too, DeEtta!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Norma, the cathedral is really beautiful. When we lived in Italy, we went drove through several countries on our way to England and then on the way back to Naples. We didn't get up to Wales, but stayed in London where my ex's father lived. And did see a couple of the cathedrals there and a few in other areas. I think my favorite was the Vatican in Rome. I'm a lover of all of the art of the Middle Ages and loved seeing some of the statues and art of Michelangelo, Da Vinci and several others.


Seeing the Pieta at the Vatican was the only time in my life that I have cried at seeing a piece of art. I had never seen anything so 'real' and beautiful before. I didn't even realize I was crying until several people stopped to ask me if I was okay.  The Vatican is almost overwhelming with its treasures.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am fortunate to have toured the Vatican (did a semi-private walking tour with five of us and the guide, excellent!) so have been in the Sistine Chapel. It is beautiful.


The Sistine Chapel was on my bucket list and I was sooooo pleased to be able to mark that on my list as completed. Quite breathtaking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am fortunate to have toured the Vatican (did a semi-private walking tour with five of us and the guide, excellent!) so have been in the Sistine Chapel. It is beautiful.


Fortunate, indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The Sistine Chapel was on my bucket list and I was sooooo pleased to be able to mark that on my list as completed. Quite breathtaking!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is sad when you see someone in that situation. They don't have any idea of who you are or muddle you up with someone else. For my brother and I only seeing her twice a year and then only for a few hours at a time for a couple of weeks, the change was particularly noticeable. Another problem before this was when her hearing went and we basically could no longer communicate with her. We both used to call her once or twice a week. It was frustrating both for her and for us, and in hindsight I am thinking that this contributed to the dementia. Her health had been so good prior to this that we envisaged her reaching 100, but within a matter of months we knew that wasn't going to happen.
> 
> Sue


Reading our little LP forum is it obvious how many of us suffer watching people we love deteriorate and have children leave us way too young. Our system of care giving is so deficient and these so sad stories just show how poor it is. it is why I focus so much on health as it scares the heck out of me to subject to the standards of medical care. I wish there were a magic wand to wave that will clear up all the toxins that poison us and ruin the lives of all around us.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay....Dragonflylace update... Finally on the road. Drove 5 hours yesterday evening. Here is what I am working on...just a teaser for a new design...it is a crown design but looks like a flower a little. Also working on a windmill. The packing and loading are over. Now to rest up and get ready for the unloading and unpacking....
> 
> Take care all...Ill try to keep up.


Glad to hear your on the road. The new design is going to be lovely. Please do keep us up to date as where you've been and how your doing.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I want to take that boat trip! And one of my bucket list items is to see a puffin. I know, kind of silly but I had a childhood book about puffins and have wanted to see one ever since and not in a zoo.


Barbara, we have lots of puffins here. There are several rocks they roost on all year long.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I keep having to Log in here and Ravelry .Started this afternoon and although I tick remember me it is still happening .Is anyone else having an issue ?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All of the above from me too, Belle. I am not sure if you know that we lost (and I say that deliberately) my oldest at just turned 22, nearly 22 years ago. One thing at least she is forever young in my memories, but I would have so loved to know her as she matured.


Julie, I am so sorry. So many of us in this small group. I send you hugs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm so glad there is nothing of consequence with your eyes. I'm not sure what you mean by neuromuscular, but it's better than glaucoma or some of the other nasty things that can happen to eyes. It sounds like you got a real peach of a fellow when you found him.


Neuromusclar means the problem relates to those body systems. The problem has to do with how the muscles work, or don't and how the nervous system feeds the muscles and other soft tissues that enable the eyes to work properly. Like having tendonitis or chronic sprain or some other structural problem. Sometimes you can undo the problem, strengthen the parts; other times there is atrophy or other permanent damage that is very hard to rebuild.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> <3 is a heart, turn your head sideways toward your right shoulder


Melanie, I see now, thank you so much. It's a beautiful thought. May I use it from time to time? I don't want to steal the thought, but would like permission.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love the flower photographs on the links you gave, Karen. Thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> He is a she and yes, she was named after the Muppet character. She is a cat who is full of mischief, as well as being an incredible rat catcher. Here is a pic of her.


Beautiful cat.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Seeing the Pieta at the Vatican was the only time in my life that I have cried at seeing a piece of art. I had never seen anything so 'real' and beautiful before. I didn't even realize I was crying until several people stopped to ask me if I was okay.  The Vatican is almost overwhelming with its treasures.


The Pieta was in New York City when I went to the Vatican, but did see Moses most of the other statuary. We also went to Florence and saw the original David and many wonderful works of art from the period. He was unbelievable. In 3 years living there, I didn't get to see the Sistine Chapel. I had no idea how to get on the tours and if you weren't in the right clique, you weren't told much of anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, I am so sorry. So many of us in this small group. I send you hugs.


One thing that really sickens me is that they dissected out her brain, I am quite convinced this is why she was so muddled after she passed. They claimed it had been disposed of, sensitively. but without quite saying so, the Registrar of Deaths was admitting that the ashes we got, did not include her brain.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> I keep having to Log in here and Ravelry .Started this afternoon and although I tick remember me it is still happening .Is anyone else having an issue ?


Yes, it's been going on with me for months now. I have a really old LP that I keep and can get into that then go up to watched topics and get in that way. I haven't figured out any other way to do it, and don't have the time to figure it out if I want to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The Pieta was in New York City when I went to the Vatican, but did see Moses most of the other statuary. We also went to Florence and saw the original David and many wonderful works of art from the period. He was unbelievable. In 3 years living there, I didn't get to see the Sistine Chapel. I had no idea how to get on the tours and if you weren't in the right clique, you weren't told much of anything.


I didn't realise that.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing that really sickens me is that they dissected out her brain, I am quite convinced this is why she was so muddled after she passed. They claimed it had been disposed of, sensitively. but without quite saying so, the Registrar of Deaths was admitting that the ashes we got, did not include her brain.


They probably kept it to study and didn't want to upset you. They did that with my baby also. They were not sure what her problem was until they did the autopsy.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Neuromusclar means the problem relates to those body systems. The problem has to do with how the muscles work, or don't and how the nervous system feeds the muscles and other soft tissues that enable the eyes to work properly. Like having tendonitis or chronic sprain or some other structural problem. Sometimes you can undo the problem, strengthen the parts; other times there is atrophy or other permanent damage that is very hard to rebuild.


Thanks, Tanya. I should have looked it up, I generally do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> They probably kept it to study and didn't want to upset you. They did that with my baby also. They were not sure what her problem was until they did the autopsy.


I am sure they persuaded themselves what they did was right, but to me it was intensely objectionable. I know how very angered my mother was at being violated for autopsy- it was written all over her face, the second time I screwed tight the lid of her coffin.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I finally got time to look at your first links Norma and now today's too. Such a beautiful part of the world you live in. I sure would love to take that boat ride for real too. And talking of parks, Olmstead also designed the Biltmore estate gardens here in Asheville, NC. 

Lovely name and spelling, DeEtta. Glad to know it. I always use a different moniker on line too, but quite awhile ago, someone suggested putting our real names as a signature and I felt comfortable doing that here.

Norma, the Karakurom shawl is a beauty. Can't wait to see it all blocked. That is some job to get it blocked, but looks like what you are doing is working great. Love the gradient colors. 

Glad you are safely on your way DFL. Your new design looks great so far. It amazes me that you can concentrate on it while traveling. 
P21


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Melanie, I see now, thank you so much. It's a beautiful thought. May I use it from time to time? I don't want to steal the thought, but would like permission.


Of course! It is not my invention. It is a keyboard smiley from before we had graphic smileys or emoticons. If you are on Facebook, it will be converted into a heart like typing : ) (with out the extra spaces) makes


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> She is not. She was wild when she came to my carport. She will not let me touch her, though she has now begun brushing against my legs, so there is progress. If I try to pet her, she swats at me.


I had a kitty like that. She was a rescue and a beautiful tortoise shell girl. She would sit next to me but never on my lap and I could only pet her above her neck. I loved her anyway, figured she needed someone to love her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My guy is a renowned visual therapist altho his license is as an optomotrist. He has a few books out and trains others in the system he uses. He is very holistic even using acupuncture as well as nutrition. And he is supportive of my doing homeopathy and low level laser, noting improvements that had occurred when I was doing the LLL regularly. He also lives in my town and has a local office which is where I would normally see him. For me he was a life saver, quite literally, as he was the only person in my life who would diagnose my visual problems and take my symptoms seriously. It was funny to see him in this mainstream type setting and he was very apologetic for bringing me there as he knows how antithetical it was to me and for him, too. But those are the kinds of settings that can afford all that expensive equipment.
> 
> I actually do have a sense of what you are describing, especially since I got to see the inside of my eye in such detail. Most medical people do not even think of things like stress and nutrition when examining you and will even deny the impact of those factors. However, they have a great impact on everything in our body including eye health, especially from early pre-natal and early childhood experiences. It is only in the past year the medical industry is officially recognizing the connection between the immune system and the brain. Good that your doing well and seem to take good care of yourself nutritionally. So making some changes to beef up your immunity some more will not be too hard.


I am working on the nutrition. The latest book I have been reading is called The Prime by a neurologist who is also trained in Ayurveda. Her name is Kulreet Chaudhary. Very interesting. I am looking for a natural approach for headache relief.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh boy Sue, you certainly made quite a job for yourself. Your work is so pretty it is no wonder that you have such a following!

Tanya, how wonderful that you have such a good optometrist. They are definately hard to find and yours sounds very special, with his holistic practice. Glad your eyes are in good health. 

Ann, that must have been scary when those kids ran ahead like that. It is good all turned out okay and all were safe.

Good progress on your MKAL, Melanie. That sure is a lot of beads. Bet it will look great. 

I too have been to the Vatican and Sistine chapel. It is an overwhelming experience and so much beauty and history to take in. Could have spent a lot more time there. 

Yes, Ann. I always have that problem. Both places refuse to keep me logged on except on my iPhone. It is a pain!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never been able to work out how!


If you know where it is, I think you can delete them in your contact list.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We tend not to answer calls where we don't recognize the area code. If they really want to contact us they cal leave a message. If it says "private caller,"I figure I can be private too and forget them. Also if they are "unavailable" why should I be available?
> 
> Sue


I love that response! We changed our phone to begin with "we do not take solicitations....." You will recognize what I mean if you ever call anyone with it. It eliminated most of the 800 number calls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> If you know where it is, I think you can delete them in your contact list.


Not too sure where I would find it Barbara- I think you have an Apple, I'm on Windows7.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Linda. We love hiking there. There is a ridge on both sides of the creek and little hollows and valleys all over. Very much fun.
> 
> Norma, hugs and prayers for me. It sounds as if the whole family is keeping his memory in a wonderful way.
> 
> ...


I meant to tell you how pretty the trees were.. my street has lots of pretty trees like that too.. and on our trip we saw a lot of Azalea's and Rhododendron's in full bloom.. it is so pretty this time of year 

I have had those calls too... they are creepy. While we were away we got 2 messages on my machine we have had a few everyday and they say if this person they are looking for is not there then don't do anything. But I finally answered the phone and told the girl to stop calling no one is here by that name.. and they have stopped for now. I want to talk to a real person.. not a robot!! LOL

I agree Elizabeth! Scooter is very pretty and has beautiful eye's


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> The Sistine Chapel was on my bucket list and I was sooooo pleased to be able to mark that on my list as completed. Quite breathtaking!


I agree, even if I felt like a sardine with all the people there. Some things you just have to tune out. We also got to see the statue of David in Florence. I still get chills thinking about it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Reading our little LP forum is it obvious how many of us suffer watching people we love deteriorate and have children leave us way too young. Our system of care giving is so deficient and these so sad stories just show how poor it is. it is why I focus so much on health as it scares the heck out of me to subject to the standards of medical care. I wish there were a magic wand to wave that will clear up all the toxins that poison us and ruin the lives of all around us.


Amen to that!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I do not answer mystery calls. If they want to leave a message they can. I do answer for people I know of course.


Same here. Strange area codes, no number, name unavailable. I even use block call software so most of those calls do not ring. Like you the caller needs to leave a message or be in my contact list.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too sure where I would find it Barbara- I think you have an Apple, I'm on Windows7.


Yes I have Apple computers. Sorry, I can't help. Maybe they are in your email program?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Barbara, we have lots of puffins here. There are several rocks they roost on all year long.


I will try to tame my jealousy!😼


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yes I have Apple computers. Sorry, I can't help. Maybe they are in your email program?


I am not sure I could even find it- gmail are hidden behind all sorts of computer wizardry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So many world wide travelers here  I have not traveled all that much so it is good to see the world here  I get air sick and sea sick so I doubt I'll ever leave land.. but there are many places in America and Canada to see!

I got the bind off on Toni's cowl redone I like it much better.. It will go great with a few tops I have. I also got some more of my scarf done and lots of housework done


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Belle (DeEtta) your name is quite popular. Just did a search and found movie stars and others. They may not pronounce it the same, I think some emphasis the second syllable. Here are. 3 actresses to start
> 
> DeEtta Calvert in the Good Soldier
> DeEtta West - Rocky
> Even a bakery in Chicago.


Imagine that. Thanks for looking for me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Oh my dear, you were not whining. You were telling us a bit about your life and I do feel for you. No, the pain never goes away when you loose a child nor matter the age. It just gets covered over a bit by day to day things, but can come up unexpectedly and overwhelm you.
> 
> My mother also had dementia so I know your pain there, also. My sister had the bulk of seeing after her because I was always very far away. The last time I saw her, she got a big smile on her fact and knew she loved me, but didn't know my name or really have any idea who I was. It was really heartrending.


It is heartrending. I fully understand. One feels so powerless; but I'd like to think that even if they can't remember or recognize one, they can still feel love coming their way in our tone of voice and our touch. Until a couple of months ago, my Mom loved to have little tidbits like a miniature candy bar or a cookie or a taste of something from home. Now she doesn't respond to those things. But she still loves to be touched with a back rub or brushing her hair or even washing her hands for her.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a few pictures to share from my trip.. it seemed that everytime we left the room I didn't have my camera with me. So these are not very good. I just hope they show up bigger here


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> <3 is a heart, turn your head sideways toward your right shoulder


Learn something everyday. I didn't know that. thanks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I am so very happy to meet you DeEtta. That is a very interesting name, does it have a meaning or a name of a family member that was passed?


There really isn't any history to the name. My Mother always said she heard it a few weeks before my birth while walking on the street, liked it and gave it to me. Given my Mom's atrocious spelling and rather unusual pronunciation foibles, and since I have never come across the name -- I've always assumed that it was total fiction. But frankly, I don't care, because I like having a singular name and one which doesn't need to be qualified with other names. After all when someone says Caesar or Santa, most of have an immediate connection. Now how is that for ego......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> I keep having to Log in here and Ravelry .Started this afternoon and although I tick remember me it is still happening .Is anyone else having an issue ?


I've been having that issue with Ravelry for a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It is heartrending. I fully understand. One feels so powerless; but I'd like to think that even if they can't remember or recognize one, they can still feel love coming their way in our tone of voice and our touch. Until a couple of months ago, my Mom loved to have little tidbits like a miniature candy bar or a cookie or a taste of something from home. Now she doesn't respond to those things. But she still loves to be touched with a back rub or brushing her hair or even washing her hands for her.


I knew someone who used to sneak wine in, in a lemonade bottle, for an old Professor of mine, who had full blown Alzheimer's, he said that Prof Beadle used to get a smile on his face, but nothing remotely verging on recognition.
I a selfishly glad that my mum did not get that bad.
DeEtta my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures to share from my trip.. it seemed that everytime we left the room I didn't have my camera with me. So these are not very good. I just hope they show up bigger here


I particularly like the shot of the seagull, Ronie, but good also to see DH, and the doxies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> There really isn't any history to the name. My Mother always said she heard it a few weeks before my birth while walking on the street, liked it and gave it to me. Given my Mom's atrocious spelling and rather unusual pronunciation foibles, and since I have never come across the name -- I've always assumed that it was total fiction. But frankly, I don't care, because I like having a singular name and one which doesn't need to be qualified with other names. After all when someone says Caesar or Santa, most of have an immediate connection. Now how is that for ego......


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing that really sickens me is that they dissected out her brain, I am quite convinced this is why she was so muddled after she passed. They claimed it had been disposed of, sensitively. but without quite saying so, the Registrar of Deaths was admitting that the ashes we got, did not include her brain.


That is so strange and most unnerving. Its hard to come to grips with something like this. After so many years, I hope you have found peace.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> I finally got time to look at your first links Norma and now today's too. Such a beautiful part of the world you live in. I sure would love to take that boat ride for real too. And talking of parks, Olmstead also designed the Biltmore estate gardens here in Asheville, NC.
> 
> Lovely name and spelling, DeEtta. Glad to know it. I always use a different moniker on line too, but quite awhile ago, someone suggested putting our real names as a signature and I felt comfortable doing that here.
> 
> ...


Keeps me from being bored. Just a bunch of math really.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I should have looked it up, I generally do.


No problem. It was an easy answer to share with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I had a kitty like that. She was a rescue and a beautiful tortoise shell girl. She would sit next to me but never on my lap and I could only pet her above her neck. I loved her anyway, figured she needed someone to love her.


My last cat was a bit like that. He would sit at my feet like a puppy but would not come on the couch or my lap. It tooks several years before he would let me pick him up and put him on me. Funnily, outdoors he was a love, rubbing against your leg and getting petted. Indoors he freaked at the same people he rubbed up against outdoors. Could really see his comfort zone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That is so strange and most unnerving. Its hard to come to grips with something like this. After so many years, I hope you have found peace.


It can still get me very much on the raw, DeEtta, my sister-in-law (who is an RN) told me a lot at the time- she had attended both Coroner's Hearings, and was the unfortunate one who had identified Mwyffanwy after her death, has now forgotten much of the detail- and the London Coroner's Office handles so many millions of deaths over time, it became obvious that I was just becoming a headache- plus I had no money to go through the Court system- but we know now an even more unfortunate twist- the man that she had fallen in love with, and trusted, has served time in Britain for Bigamy and child molestation, and I understand is now facing the consequences of his actions in the States. I found that out at the beginning of last year- so a lot of old anger has been stirred up- I will get it under control- but her death was totally unnecessary- there is an antidote available for Panadol - but they refused to treat her, I believe because she could not produce her passport- it was at the Embassy having her Visa sorted so she could carry on working. Her father had never bothered to change her status to legitimate, when we were able finally to marry, when she was three months old. And Illegitimate offspring don't get the same rights under British Law, even though technically both her parents hold British Nationality. Also she had been four months in Stockholm and may have had a trace of a Swedish accent , knowing her, and her musical ear. In my view it was a breach of the Hippocratic Oath, but no money to fight it through the legal system. We lost a writer potentially as good as Katherine Mansfield, this was Mwyffanwy's goal since the age of 10, to be a writer of note- and she did exceptionally well at High School, editing and writing for the School Magazine. She was also very good on the stage- had a considerable following in Christchurch because of that- there were over 2,000 at her Memorial Service. Also a fine Mezzo- Soprano singer, her stage presence really helped with that. I plain miss her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am working on the nutrition. The latest book I have been reading is called The Prime by a neurologist who is also trained in Ayurveda. Her name is Kulreet Chaudhary. Very interesting. I am looking for a natural approach for headache relief.


Will have to look up this woman. Headaches need to be dx for their cause. They could be from anything such as a subluxation in the neck to toxic build up or stresses of various sorts. And if they are chronic then a constitutional remedy would be in order as opposed to an acute solution. Of course they are all more than annoying no matter what causes them. A good detox may be very helpful and it should be done with an orderly protocol.

EDIT--Okay did take a quick look and read one of the pieces on her practice. It sounds interesting. Aside from using Ayerveda, she uses such similar approaches and understand as so many other protocols. I like that she focuses on changing the metabolism to rid cravings and adjusting how the body will use nutrients like fat. And of course she has realized that the gut and brain are connected, the brain being very controlled/affected by the gut which has been called our second brain. Let me know how this protocol works for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, thank you for the links. What beautiful scenery. A feast for the eyes.  Your Karakorum looks wonderful!

Thanks, Caryn. I must admit that the green comes from a special setting on the camera. It brings out the colors. I love the results in the spring. In the fall, it brings out the black.  I don't use it much in the fall.

Tanya, thank you for your advise. One of the ladies I clean for is a photographer. She has given me many pointers and has been a rich source of info. There used to be a photography school in a small town nearby. I don't know if it is still in business. It might be fun to pick up a class or two-in my spare time.  I am planning on approaching the owners of the ground where I hike. They ask for help in maintaining the grounds. After I have hiked for a year, I want to show them some of my pictures and see if they would like to use them to make a calendar for fundraising. I would only require my name on the calendars and about 10 to give as gifts to friends and family. 

Oh, Belle and Elly, I surely agree with you both on the deconstruction word. 

Ah, DeEtta, so happy you feel safe enough to share your name. We truly have a wonderful group here. Hugs and welcome to you.

DFL, thanks for stopping by and letting us know what is going on with you. Photo is such a teaser. 

Thanks, Tanya. Just ordered a gallon. 

Yes, Julie, now at first suspicion that it's a computer, we hang up. At first we were just kind of amazed that they are actually setting up computers to do those kind of calls.

I used to clean house for a lady with dementia. She had a wonderful personality and I just ran with it and kidded her etc. Her daughter was the one who hired me. The daughter had to go overseas for awhile and she put her mom in a nursing home while she was gone. Oh, my, it was quite tramatic for her. She ended up having to stay in the nursing home for months before her daughter could bring her back home. Then she called me to clean again. I went in and went over to the lady and got the kidding going with her again and she was right there with me.  Later I heard the daughter asking her if she remembered me. She said, "No, but she remembers me." It made me feel good. Dementia is so hard for all.

Thank you, Dodie. Re: photos

Karen, just now realized your links were pics of flowers. Loved them. Thanks.

So sorry, Julie. I can understand why you are upset. I can tell it is still unsettling to you. Read your latest post that things have been stirred up again. So you are dealing with it all over again. Hugs.

Ronie, love your photos, especially your seagull friend. Lovely foggy beach. 

I forgot to mention, DD sent me home with a bunch of yarn she did not want. On the right is some small hanks of repurposed cashmere. The red is a repurposed lambs wool and the blue at the bottom is repurposed mohair. And then there is the rest. Lots of possibilities here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, thank you for the links. What beautiful scenery. A feast for the eyes.  Your Karakorum looks wonderful!
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. I must admit that the green comes from a special setting on the camera. It brings out the colors. I love the results in the spring. In the fall, it brings out the black.  I don't use it much in the fall.
> 
> ...


Glad you have some photography connections locally. I like your idea of the promotional calendar. What a great way to build your reputation and the site will profit beautifully.

And that stash from your DD is wonderful. Looks like you got DD into salvage yarn, too :thumbup:

Glad you could take advantage of the Nutiva sale today. It is such a great price that happens so infrequently. I spoke with Nutiva today and was told they would hold the price till first thing in the morning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to each of you who made such kind, generous comments. I appreciate your warmth and care. In a strange way I feel like I'm coming out of the box -- or is that closet? I think a couple of you know that Belle isn't my name. So maybe the next step will be introducing myself -- oh heck -- why not. Belle is a shortened version of my Mom's name, Charlebelle. When I set up my account now nearly 4 years ago, I didn't want to be identifiable on the net. So I adopted the familiar form of her name. But now that she is nearly, as Tanya, puts it to transitioning (because she will always be that voice in my head saying "if its worth doing, its worth doing right"), I'd like to gently set aside her name. So think I'll see if I can change the name on my account to my real name: DeEtta. So, Hello.


Hello, DeEtta!!!  Welcome to the LP.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I bought a gradient pack and choose the blue as the contrast separately.


Stunning!!!  I love that combination together - have I mentioned that already?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, looks like you are coming up with a business plan. Love your stash. You did well.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Norma, thank you for the links. What beautiful scenery. A feast for the eyes.  Your Karakorum looks wonderful!
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. I must admit that the green comes from a special setting on the camera. It brings out the colors. I love the results in the spring. In the fall, it brings out the black.  I don't use it much in the fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay....Dragonflylace update... Finally on the road. Drove 5 hours yesterday evening. Here is what I am working on...just a teaser for a new design...it is a crown design but looks like a flower a little. Also working on a windmill. The packing and loading are over. Now to rest up and get ready for the unloading and unpacking....
> 
> Take care all...Ill try to keep up.


Oh, aren't you a stinker! 

Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pics. I love the one with the seagull.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures to share from my trip.. it seemed that everytime we left the room I didn't have my camera with me. So these are not very good. I just hope they show up bigger here


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

One of these days I will dig them out and read through them again.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> I think that's a great idea, Bev. Sue should go back over them and think about doing that! Of course she's right, it would take away from her knitting, and we don't want her to stop doing that!
> 
> Your back drive is beautiful. I love the flowering trees.
> 
> Thank you all for your words of comfort. The hurt never goes away, but does ease as the years pass. Although sometimes watching a movie or reading a story can often bring the sorrow back and surprise me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Ronie. I do like the seagull, rather serene looking.

I like your attitude Belle, aka DeEtta. It is not ego if its true. 

Nice haul Bev!

I am on row 177, yay!! Five more rows after this one and then the bind off.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Julie. I don't imagine the pain ever really goes away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, thank you for the links. What beautiful scenery. A feast for the eyes.  Your Karakorum looks wonderful!
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. I must admit that the green comes from a special setting on the camera. It brings out the colors. I love the results in the spring. In the fall, it brings out the black.  I don't use it much in the fall.
> 
> ...


Lots and lots of possibilities with your gifted yarn, Bev! Looks great.
I am swallowing quite a lot of bile right now- could do with some Rescue Remedy- but it is a bit pricey. Have to work on breathing deeply, instead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Julie. I don't imagine the pain ever really goes away.


Thanks Melanie! No, as the others have said you have to work hard on conquering the anger. It is important to try to reach a place of peace.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I started the hat, Sweet Daisy Hat t hat Jane shared last week (I think).

It is about half done. The stitch called Daisy stitch slowed me down. It is a 3 in 3 stitch similar to a star stitch. 3 stIthes are stitched together as 1 making 3 stitches. It is li I even nupps, easier with loose stitches and practice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Ronie. I do like the seagull, rather serene looking.


:thumbup:



> I like your attitude Belle, aka DeEtta. It is not ego if its true.


Agreed. 



> Nice haul Bev!


Ye-es!!! How fun!!!



> I am on row 177, yay!! Five more rows after this one and then the bind off.


Congratulations, Melanie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Julie. I don't imagine the pain ever really goes away.


And more hugs from me, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I started the hat, Sweet Daisy Hat t hat Jane shared last week (I think).
> 
> It is about half done. The stitch called Daisy stitch slowed me down. It is a 3 in 3 stitch similar to a star stitch. 3 stIthes are stitched together as 1 making 3 stitches. It is li I even nupps, easier with loose stitches and practice.


Way to go, Tricia, conquering a new stitch!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure I could even find it- gmail are hidden behind all sorts of computer wizardry.


I'll see if I can find it on gmail, Julie. That's the email I use.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can still get me very much on the raw, DeEtta, my sister-in-law (who is an RN) told me a lot at the time- she had attended both Coroner's Hearings, and was the unfortunate one who had identified Mwyffanwy after her death, has now forgotten much of the detail- and the London Coroner's Office handles so many millions of deaths over time, it became obvious that I was just becoming a headache- plus I had no money to go through the Court system- but we know now an even more unfortunate twist- the man that she had fallen in love with, and trusted, has served time in Britain for Bigamy and child molestation, and I understand is now facing the consequences of his actions in the States. I found that out at the beginning of last year- so a lot of old anger has been stirred up- I will get it under control- but her death was totally unnecessary- there is an antidote available for Panadol - but they refused to treat her, I believe because she could not produce her passport- it was at the Embassy having her Visa sorted so she could carry on working. Her father had never bothered to change her status to legitimate, when we were able finally to marry, when she was three months old. And Illegitimate offspring don't get the same rights under British Law, even though technically both her parents hold British Nationality. Also she had been four months in Stockholm and may have had a trace of a Swedish accent , knowing her, and her musical ear. In my view it was a breach of the Hippocratic Oath, but no money to fight it through the legal system. We lost a writer potentially as good as Katherine Mansfield, this was Mwyffanwy's goal since the age of 10, to be a writer of note- and she did exceptionally well at High School, editing and writing for the School Magazine. She was also very good on the stage- had a considerable following in Christchurch because of that- there were over 2,000 at her Memorial Service. Also a fine Mezzo- Soprano singer, her stage presence really helped with that. I plain miss her.


Julie -- all my sympathy to you. Such a waste of talent and potential. I truly am sorry.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... I forgot to mention, DD sent me home with a bunch of yarn she did not want. On the right is some small hanks of repurposed cashmere. The red is a repurposed lambs wool and the blue at the bottom is repurposed mohair. And then there is the rest. Lots of possibilities here.


Goodies -- won't you be having some fun with these!!! What a treat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And more hugs from me, Julie.


Thank you Toni- I appreciate that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- all my sympathy to you. Such a waste of talent and potential. I truly am sorry.


Thank you, DeEtta, I know now that that comes truly from your heart- been there, and you know that one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start on your hat, Tricia. Looks great, new stitch and all.

Thanks, Belle and all who mentions my gifted yarn. There are some alpaca, wool and Noro yarns in there. Some Luxury Sock yarn and the cream sock yarn. Looking forward to knitting some of it up.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Julie. I can understand why you are upset. I can tell it is still unsettling to you. Read your latest post that things have been stirred up again. So you are dealing with it all over again. Hugs.
> 
> I forgot to mention, DD sent me home with a bunch of yarn she did not want. On the right is some small hanks of repurposed cashmere. The red is a repurposed lambs wool and the blue at the bottom is repurposed mohair. And then there is the rest. Lots of possibilities here.


Julie, I agree with Julie. My heart really goes out to you and I'm sorry we stirred up the emotions.

Your are so lucky. Your DD did a great service to you, giving you all that yarn. You are one lucky lady!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, I agree with Julie. My heart really goes out to you and I'm sorry we stirred up the emotions.
> 
> Your are so lucky. Your DD did a great service to you, giving you all that yarn. You are one lucky lady!


Not the Lace Party so much, Dodie- it simmers away under the surface, it is part of how I process things, being able to talk about what happened. So I too am glad that I trust most of the people here enough to raise such a sensitive issue. I will mention that one person here has been very hurtful to me- and I am trying to let that go. Not easy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Norma, the cathedral is really beautiful. When we lived in Italy, we went drove through several countries on our way to England and then on the way back to Naples. We didn't get up to Wales, but stayed in London where my ex's father lived. And did see a couple of the cathedrals there and a few in other areas. I think my favorite was the Vatican in Rome. I'm a lover of all of the art of the Middle Ages and loved seeing some of the statues and art of Michelangelo, Da Vinci and several others.


That sounds wonderful! I would love to go to Italy. DH and DS have been and rave about it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> It's beautiful, Norma. You do lovely work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Um, you might want to do something about the swimming part. LOL!


I have tried and managed to get to the two strokes and a bubble stage :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I loved your photos. I do like your Hubby and the dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. I shall tackle the other half of Karokorum this afternoon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lots and lots of possibilities with your gifted yarn, Bev! Looks great.
> I am swallowing quite a lot of bile right now- could do with some Rescue Remedy- but it is a bit pricey. Have to work on breathing deeply, instead.


{{{{Hugs}}}} and healing for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I started the hat, Sweet Daisy Hat t hat Jane shared last week (I think).
> 
> It is about half done. The stitch called Daisy stitch slowed me down. It is a 3 in 3 stitch similar to a star stitch. 3 stIthes are stitched together as 1 making 3 stitches. It is li I even nupps, easier with loose stitches and practice.


Very, very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...recall you telling me about Myffanwy and feel for you. The whole scenario must be quite devastating .I am sure you constantly wonder about what might have been .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...recall you telling me about Myffanwy and feel for you. The whole scenario must be quite devastating .I am sure you constantly wonder about what might have been .


One does, inevitably. It is also very frustrating, Ann, because Bronwen has at least one large box of her writings and my suspicion is that she is waiting for me to die, before she will do anything with them. Aunty Pam, the RN (who BTW is another strong connection to North Wales) has read them, and says they are brilliant.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma ..New Brighton .I remember going there but no detail .
Bev ...That is a good selection of yarn .Now when are you going to have spare time to attend a course ? You seem to lead a busy life but hope you make it .
DFL ...mmmm wonder what you are cooking up .Looks interesting.
Have a chuckle :- 
In my days of teaching PE I received the following letter from a mother .
'Please excuse Janet from PE as she has diarrhoea through a hole in her wellington ." 
Have a good day/night .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma ..New Brighton .I remember going there but no detail .
> Bev ...That is a good selection of yarn .Now when are you going to have spare time to attend a course ? You seem to lead a busy life but hope you make it .
> DFL ...mmmm wonder what you are cooking up .Looks interesting.
> Have a chuckle :-
> ...


Oh dear- the imagery!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Reading our little LP forum is it obvious how many of us suffer watching people we love deteriorate and have children leave us way too young. Our system of care giving is so deficient and these so sad stories just show how poor it is. it is why I focus so much on health as it scares the heck out of me to subject to the standards of medical care. I wish there were a magic wand to wave that will clear up all the toxins that poison us and ruin the lives of all around us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures to share from my trip.. it seemed that everytime we left the room I didn't have my camera with me. So these are not very good. I just hope they show up bigger here


It looks like a lovely place, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, thank you for the links. What beautiful scenery. A feast for the eyes.  Your Karakorum looks wonderful!
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. I must admit that the green comes from a special setting on the camera. It brings out the colors. I love the results in the spring. In the fall, it brings out the black.  I don't use it much in the fall.
> 
> ...


You are going to be busy, Bev. My daughter has just done the same thing - reorganised her stash and decided there were some things I would be more likely to use. made me very happy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I started the hat, Sweet Daisy Hat t hat Jane shared last week (I think).
> 
> It is about half done. The stitch called Daisy stitch slowed me down. It is a 3 in 3 stitch similar to a star stitch. 3 stIthes are stitched together as 1 making 3 stitches. It is li I even nupps, easier with loose stitches and practice.


Nice work, Tricia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma ..New Brighton .I remember going there but no detail .
> Bev ...That is a good selection of yarn .Now when are you going to have spare time to attend a course ? You seem to lead a busy life but hope you make it .
> DFL ...mmmm wonder what you are cooking up .Looks interesting.
> Have a chuckle :-
> ...


 :lol: Choked on my tea, Ann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :lol: Choked on my tea, Ann.


Just occurred to me the Americans possibly need a translation for 'Wellington'.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

And from me too, Julie.

Sue


TLL said:


> And more hugs from me, Julie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what you choose to knit with it all.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Great start on your hat, Tricia. Looks great, new stitch and all.
> 
> Thanks, Belle and all who mentions my gifted yarn. There are some alpaca, wool and Noro yarns in there. Some Luxury Sock yarn and the cream sock yarn. Looking forward to knitting some of it up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> And from me too, Julie.
> 
> Sue


Thanks so much, Sue! I am over the worst of my anger now, thank goodness. I found a new friend, here, prepared to listen, which really helped.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great that you made a new friend who would listen, which has obviously offered some comfort.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Sue! I am over the worst of my anger now, thank goodness. I found a new friend, here, prepared to listen, which really helped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's great that you made a new friend who would listen, which has obviously offered some comfort.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue! Yes it really has helped.
It is awfully easy to get a bit housebound with the hip playing up, and settling into the new neighbourhood. I've also made a move to have different carers coming in- I was starting to get heartily sick of the amount of time I was having to put in with the one woman, and her really limited supply of conversation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Seem that Spring cleaning is very profitable for Linda and Bev who have inherited some beautiful yarns from their generous offspring. Yea for you and all the fun you will have using it.

Ann--that was pretty funny and sick at the same time. Was this woman demented?

I am impressed with how much traveling many of you have done. Such a richness in your life to be able to see some of these statues, painting, architectural wonders first hand. The energy and power of them must be amazing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Some pics from Wonderwool The top is shore line underneath is the sea. Everything knitted and crocheted and it was made to raise funds for the air ambulance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Some pics from Wonderwool The top is shore line underneath is the sea. Everything knitted and crocheted and it was made to raise funds for the air ambulance.


Quite the collective work. Once again we see such generosity from knitters and crocheters. Hope it was successful for the ambulence.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, and the underwater pics just came thru. Spectacular. Very inspiring.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet you got a good laugh from that. Did you keep a straight face?

I too have a vague memory of going to New Brighton with a date whilst in college in Liverpool. Brings back memories of The Beatles and Gerry and the Pacemakers and Ferry Across the Mersey.

I am assuming that I do know what Wellington means, although I would probably use the abbreviation more.

Sue


annweb said:


> Norma ..New Brighton .I remember going there but no detail .
> Bev ...That is a good selection of yarn .Now when are you going to have spare time to attend a course ? You seem to lead a busy life but hope you make it .
> DFL ...mmmm wonder what you are cooking up .Looks interesting.
> Have a chuckle :-
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Quite the collective work. Once again we see such generosity from knitters and crocheters. Hope it was successful for the ambulence.


These photos just give an idea of the scale, Tanya, it was a superb piece of work. Most people seemed to be donating and I think it will be displayed in other locations too. Such fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very impressive.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Some pics from Wonderwool The top is shore line underneath is the sea. Everything knitted and crocheted and it was made to raise funds for the air ambulance.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

More pics. Here are my purchases - I was very restrained this year. All are fingering as I have enough lace weight stashed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A nice selection of yarn. I am like you. I have loads of lace weight and really need fingering. 
At first I thought a bottle of wine came with your daughter's purchases. Or did you need a glassof wine to help you relax after all that hard work of selecting yarn?

Loved the third pic. Definitely a different type of display, but very appropriate.

Sue


linda09 said:


> More pics. Here are my purchases - I was very restrained this year. All are fingering as I have enough lace weight stashed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

SW is absolutely gorgeous. Aren't you glad that you knit it? You are going to get so many compliments when you wear it. Also like your travel,project. That is a good use of leftover lace, I have loads of leftover lace and need to come up with something like Peony that was great for fingering. I need to go through all my containers and get them all in one place so I can evaluate what will go with what.

Out of curiosity, were there a lot of people wearing shawls, scarves and other hand knits at Wonderwool?

Sue


linda09 said:


> Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronnie, nice pictures of dh, dogs and seagull. Is that a crab sculpture out of a log next to the bench?

Julie, how very sad you have had to go through all that with your daughters death. My heart goes out to you. She sounds like she had so much to offer the world and I hope you get to see her writings some time. My hugs to you as well. 

Nice of your daughter to share all that wonderful yarn with you Bev. Also your photo ideas for the promotional calendar sound wonderful. Sure hope that works out for you.

P31


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> These photos just give an idea of the scale, Tanya, it was a superb piece of work. Most people seemed to be donating and I think it will be displayed in other locations too. Such fun.


So glad you were able to get there and take it all in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> More pics. Here are my purchases - I was very restrained this year. All are fingering as I have enough lace weight stashed.


Wonderful yarns. Like that tall, dark one on the daughter's table :lol:

and the Little Bo'Peep display is so creative and well done. What fun!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> .
> Have a chuckle :-
> In my days of teaching PE I received the following letter from a mother .
> 'Please excuse Janet from PE as she has diarrhoea through a hole in her wellington ."
> Have a good day/night .


 :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A dull, dreary day here. Definitely looks like rain sooner rather than later. At least I saw my bunny again after a break of a couple of weeks, when I had a cat prowling around the yard.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Some pics from Wonderwool The top is shore line underneath is the sea. Everything knitted and crocheted and it was made to raise funds for the air ambulance.


Fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, you look as though you both had a great time! I love the display :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw this on Ravelry. It is not a freebie, and I doubt I would knit something like this, but it's a little different with a certain appeal.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


Hit away :thumbup: They are stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> A dull, dreary day here. Definitely looks like rain sooner rather than later. At least I saw my bunny again after a break of a couple of weeks, when I had a cat prowling around the yard.
> 
> Sue


That is good/bad news.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I saw this on Ravelry. It is not a freebie, and I doubt I would knit something like this, but it's a little different with a certain appeal.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu
> 
> Sue


Not for me. It makes me dizzy and gives me a visceral response that is quite unpleasant. During the hay day of disco, I could never tolerate those strobe lights and the only time I had 'morning sickness' was when in supermarkets with their flourescent lites that vibrated. It still happens and I can assure that pregnancy is not the issue. :wink:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dp


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ...That is a good selection of yarn .Now when are you going to have spare time to attend a course ? You seem to lead a busy life but hope you make it .
> In my days of teaching PE I received the following letter from a mother .'Please excuse Janet from PE as she has diarrhoea through a hole in her wellington ."
> 
> Have a good day/night .


I think you are right, Ann. Not sure where I would find the time. I get photo tips from Olympus, save them, but rarely take the time to check them out.

Oh, Ann, sounds like you could write a book of your own.  That must have been hard to keep a straight face over.

Linda, we have lovely daughters, do we not????? 

Wow, Linda, that is quite impressive. A work of art.

Linda, great pictures of your haul and DD gifting. Looks like lovely yarn.  Your SW looks amazing and I like that scarf. 

Sue, there is your bunny again. He looks cold. Perhaps I am the one who is cold. It was sandal and shorts weather yesterday morning. At noon a cold breeze started up and I put on my jeans. This morning is like yours-dark and dreary. Rain is in the forecast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I saw this on Ravelry. It is not a freebie, and I doubt I would knit something like this, but it's a little different with a certain appeal.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu
> 
> Sue


I have a friend who would love that so I put it in my favourites.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice stitch for that hat Tricia. Looks like it will be a warm one too!

Ann, that is one of those parent notes that need to be gathered and put in a book as unbelievable :lol: 

Great pics from Wonder Wool, Linda. That structure is so very creative as was that display! Looks like some lovely choices of yarn and fiber for you and your daughter. Love those blues
SW is superb and well done. Your travel scarf is a pretty pattern and lovely colors as well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start Tricia. That yarn looks nice and cushy.

Funny Ann! 

I forgot to comment, thanks for the tease DFL  Hope your journey across the country is going well.

Yay, the bunny is back!

I am still on row 177, which I hope to finish during lunch today, the row, not the shawl, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

There was so much creativity going on at WonderWool. What fun! Congratulations on the beautiful additions to your stash, Linda.

SW is soooo pretty!!! Your scarf looks very warm and snuggly, a great color combination. 

I missed the mention of a promo calendar, Bev. Your photos would be fantastic! What are you thinking of promoting?

Our weather went from gorgeous to freezing also - in a flash. We dressed for one comfort zone at home and wished we had dressed for a totally different one by the time we got to the track meet last night. Brrr.

I'm so glad you have someone close to talk to, Julie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful cat.


Thanks! She has already been chasing squirrels out of the back yard this morning. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I had a kitty like that. She was a rescue and a beautiful tortoise shell girl. She would sit next to me but never on my lap and I could only pet her above her neck. I loved her anyway, figured she needed someone to love her.


Kitties need love, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I agree Elizabeth! Scooter is very pretty and has beautiful eye's


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Our weather changed overnight. Almost 90 yesterday and in 60s today. It has just started to rain. I do hope it brightens up somewhat.

Sue


TLL said:


> There was so much creativity going on at WonderWool. What fun! Congratulations on the beautiful additions to your stash, Linda.
> 
> SW is soooo pretty!!! Your scarf looks very warm and snuggly, a great color combination.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I agree, even if I felt like a sardine with all the people there. Some things you just have to tune out. We also got to see the statue of David in Florence. I still get chills thinking about it.


Would have liked to go to Florence and see David. Instead, we went to Venice (bah humbug). At the time, we lived in New Orleans. Going from there to Venice was just more water to me. The best part was being there during Carnival, though. Completely different from Mardi Gras in N.O. The people are all dressed in elaborate costumes of great beauty and are more than happy to stop and let you take pics. Also, there are puppet shows all over in the little squares where you can just stop and watch. I had my Great Yarn Shop Experience in Venice, too. Lots of good things there, but I much preferred Rome, which is weird because normally I don't like big cities.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures to share from my trip.. it seemed that everytime we left the room I didn't have my camera with me. So these are not very good. I just hope they show up bigger here


Thanks for the trip pics, Ronie! So fun to see your fur kids and DH. Love, love, love the sea gull pic. Awesome!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I forgot to mention, DD sent me home with a bunch of yarn she did not want. On the right is some small hanks of repurposed cashmere. The red is a repurposed lambs wool and the blue at the bottom is repurposed mohair. And then there is the rest. Lots of possibilities here.


Fabulous gift of yarn, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Our weather changed overnight. Almost 90 yesterday and in 60s today. It has just started to rain. I do hope it brightens up somewhat.
> 
> Sue


Yesterday it rained on and off, chilly (48*F) and broke down and did a fire al day and night. Sunny right now and hope the garden is dry enough later today to get some planting done.

Glad your bunny is back. It seems it has become a mascot of sorts for your house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Kitties need love, too.


Oh, they sure do!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have tried and managed to get to the two strokes and a bubble stage :lol:


Okay, it is back to a really good, deluxe, super-duper life preserver to keep you safe!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> 'Please excuse Janet from PE as she has diarrhoea through a hole in her wellington ."


LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Some pics from Wonderwool The top is shore line underneath is the sea. Everything knitted and crocheted and it was made to raise funds for the air ambulance.


Linda, that is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> More pics. Here are my purchases - I was very restrained this year. All are fingering as I have enough lace weight stashed.


Oh, I love that display! Looks like both of you did really well with purchases. Lovely yarns and fibers!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


Gorgeous work, Linda!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I saw this on Ravelry. It is not a freebie, and I doubt I would knit something like this, but it's a little different with a certain appeal.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu
> 
> Sue


I have been coveting this pattern, but have not succumbed, yet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I particularly like the shot of the seagull, Ronie, but good also to see DH, and the doxies.


thanks Julie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Okay, it is back to a really good, deluxe, super-duper life preserver to keep you safe!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the Lace Party so much, Dodie- it simmers away under the surface, it is part of how I process things, being able to talk about what happened. So I too am glad that I trust most of the people here enough to raise such a sensitive issue. I will mention that one person here has been very hurtful to me- and I am trying to let that go. Not easy.


I'm sorry Julie.. I truly understand how hard it is to control emotions and how they simmer under the surface  I use to say.. "want to see real tears.. just drop a dime" I wish I could say it has gotten better.. and of course it has but I could still start spilling at a seconds notice.. I do know my diet has a lot to do with my emotions.. If I am extra weepy I start a journal in my mind of what all have I been eating lately.. and 9 times out of 10 I have been lacking in good hearty veggies .. I also have my hubby... he is my rock! and knows just what to do to get me laughing again...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Bev!!!! what a sweetheart to give you all those beautiful yarns... I know you will make some amazing items with them.. I am looking through my stash for that Cancun (sp) top you made... I think it would be a great summer top with a tank under it.. every time I see that pattern I think of you.. LOL you did such a great job with it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma ..New Brighton .I remember going there but no detail .
> Bev ...That is a good selection of yarn .Now when are you going to have spare time to attend a course ? You seem to lead a busy life but hope you make it .
> DFL ...mmmm wonder what you are cooking up .Looks interesting.
> Have a chuckle :-
> ...


that is so funny!!!
and Ann your in for a treat... DFL does a great job with her designs and her charts are a dream to work off of... I am re-knitting one of her first ones she shared with us.. (surely not her first ever design) and I barely have to look at the chart.. it is that easy and simple to read..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A nice selection of yarn. I am like you. I have loads of lace weight and really need fingering.
> At first I thought a bottle of wine came with your daughter's purchases. Or did you need a glassof wine to help you relax after all that hard work of selecting yarn?
> 
> Loved the third pic. Definitely a different type of display, but very appropriate.
> ...


We needed a glass of wine to relax as you say. We had a lovely day but were very, very tired when we got back. There were lots of nice displays but I thought that one was the most interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> SW is absolutely gorgeous. Aren't you glad that you knit it? You are going to get so many compliments when you wear it. Also like your travel,project. That is a good use of leftover lace, I have loads of leftover lace and need to come up with something like Peony that was great for fingering. I need to go through all my containers and get them all in one place so I can evaluate what will go with what.
> 
> Out of curiosity, were there a lot of people wearing shawls, scarves and other hand knits at Wonderwool?
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. If you find anything interesting to do with lace leftovers I would be interested because I have piles to use.
Lots of people were wearing handknits - more than I have ever noticed before, actually - and people were commenting on each others knitting - a lovely atmosphere. Many people commented on my daughter's Winter, which is very blingy and beautiful and it was nice to show the person who sold me the yarn for my aran what I had done with it. What was also interesting was that more people seemed to be wearing vibrant colours is scarves, shawls, coats, sweaters - so much to admire and inspire.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wonderful yarns. Like that tall, dark one on the daughter's table :lol:
> 
> and the Little Bo'Peep display is so creative and well done. What fun!!!


 :thumbup:  Looks like a bottle bag the wine came out of, doesn't it but it is a drop spindle bag.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great hat Tricia!!! I personally like that stitch.. it does take some practice though .. I did a stole where the whole body was the star stitch.. it was DFL's 'Denali Ice' I think it is a very pretty stitch.. 

Linda what a great time you had... and such beautiful yarn.. I love the undersea exhibit  very creative... 
Mikey from Crochet Crowd did some sculptures earlier in the year for some yarn fest .. I think there are so many talented people around 

I'm glad you all liked the pictures... I talk so much about the dogs and hubby I thought I would share a picture...  and yes Caryn that is a crab  I liked the bench and when hubby sat down I said 'say cheese'  

Well I need to scoot.. I enjoyed my last long weekend and now I am back to the 'On Season' grind.. I do hope this waist of mine will whittle down a little.. if that happens and the scale shows I have lost a little then all the hard work will be worth it.. us girls at work call this 'our getting paid to work out time'  The best part is that for most of the week I am home before 5pm.. that is so cool.. I'll still have the evening with hubby and time to knit after he goes to bed.. I can't believe my luck and I will make sure to enjoy every moment of it.. because next month I could be there til 9pm every night.. LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A dull, dreary day here. Definitely looks like rain sooner rather than later. At least I saw my bunny again after a break of a couple of weeks, when I had a cat prowling around the yard.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: 
It sunny, if cold here this morning. The minute I decided to go out and do some weeding it started to rain and then we had sleet. Weather can't seem to settle for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

We had a lovely day. Neither of us have friends who knit so it was great to talk knitting, spinning, yarn and fibre all day, with each other and lots of other people who "get" it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I saw this on Ravelry. It is not a freebie, and I doubt I would knit something like this, but it's a little different with a certain appeal.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu
> 
> Sue


oh. that is different. I imagine Tanya could well go for that - interesting construction and the opportunity for vibrant colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hit away :thumbup: They are stunningly beautiful!


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not for me. It makes me dizzy and gives me a visceral response that is quite unpleasant. During the hay day of disco, I could never tolerate those strobe lights and the only time I had 'morning sickness' was when in supermarkets with their flourescent lites that vibrated. It still happens and I can assure that pregnancy is not the issue. :wink:


In that case ignore the comment I made Tanya, can't have you feeling sick.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think you are right, Ann. Not sure where I would find the time. I get photo tips from Olympus, save them, but rarely take the time to check them out.
> 
> Oh, Ann, sounds like you could write a book of your own.  That must have been hard to keep a straight face over.
> 
> ...


We do have lovely daughters indeed but that was her haul from Wonderwool, Bev. I haven' got around to the yarn she gave me yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very nice stitch for that hat Tricia. Looks like it will be a warm one too!
> 
> Ann, that is one of those parent notes that need to be gathered and put in a book as unbelievable :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn. Now my head is buzzing with possibilities


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> There was so much creativity going on at WonderWool. What fun! Congratulations on the beautiful additions to your stash, Linda.
> 
> SW is soooo pretty!!! Your scarf looks very warm and snuggly, a great color combination.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you, Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:  Looks like a bottle bag the wine came out of, doesn't it but it is a drop spindle bag.


Ah, it really looks like a bottle of wine. Funny.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I need to scoot.. I enjoyed my last long weekend and now I am back to the 'On Season' grind.. I do hope this waist of mine will whittle down a little.. if that happens and the scale shows I have lost a little then all the hard work will be worth it.. us girls at work call this 'our getting paid to work out time'  The best part is that for most of the week I am home before 5pm.. that is so cool.. I'll still have the evening with hubby and time to knit after he goes to bed.. I can't believe my luck and I will make sure to enjoy every moment of it..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Linda, that is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, I love that display! Looks like both of you did really well with purchases. Lovely yarns and fibers!


And all the possibilities! :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Gorgeous work, Linda!


Thank you, Elizabeth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--glad you have an easier schedule this year at work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Some pics from Wonderwool The top is shore line underneath is the sea. Everything knitted and crocheted and it was made to raise funds for the air ambulance.


Very impressive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I bet you got a good laugh from that. Did you keep a straight face?
> 
> I too have a vague memory of going to New Brighton with a date whilst in college in Liverpool. Brings back memories of The Beatles and Gerry and the Pacemakers and Ferry Across the Mersey.
> 
> ...


Wellies? What we call a Gumboot in NZ. Rubber boot often used for gardening and farm work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


Some very fine photos Linda! And what lovely work coming off your needles. No need to apologise, at least in my opinion.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Despite life's foibles, it is also filled with serendipity. The other day I got a Facebook picture from an old friend in California. It was of one of my dearest people who expatriated to Belize and I haven't seen is 5?? years. Just way too long. This Calif gal was visiting Belize and ran into my old friend after 38 yrs!!! They knew each other back then here in NY. Belize friend doesn't do computers and phones are our of the question with her lack of finances. But I got her phone number, paid phone co $10 for 300 minutes of talk/month. Just got off the phone with her and will call back this evening when she can talk. I am so thrilled to hear her voice. Was trying to find her sons recently as I was getting concerned about her but cell numbers change so they are lost in the land of ethernet. Life does give us cherries sometimes. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronnie, nice pictures of dh, dogs and seagull. Is that a crab sculpture out of a log next to the bench?
> 
> Julie, how very sad you have had to go through all that with your daughters death. My heart goes out to you. She sounds like she had so much to offer the world and I hope you get to see her writings some time. My hugs to you as well.
> 
> ...


It was pretty traumatic Caryn, she was a very generous soul, too much so at times. Ann has suggested I ask Bronwen to photocopy some of her writing- I will have to pick my moment. I was told by a very grumpy sounding B, that she thought we had agreed Sunday afternoon was the time to call- so last Sunday they spent the afternoon out. Grrrrr. Lots of mothers expect to be able to talk daily. Ah well, that is my lot- daddies daughter. When she was a baby she was so like him it used to make me giggle. Chris was doing the home stint at the point Bronwen was 18 months in this photo- I was the breadwinner for the family- I am hunting for a photo of Mwyffanwy- these bits and pieces are what have surfaced so far, none of Miffy yet!
Sorry for the blurriness!

ETA. Mwyffanwy does not want to be found right now- I will have to photograph a photo later- and a lot of my files have mysteriously emptied.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very impressive!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some very fine photos Linda! And what lovely work coming off your needles. No need to apologise, at least in my opinion.


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Despite life's foibles, it is also filled with serendipity.  The other day I got a Facebook picture from an old friend in California. It was of one of my dearest people who expatriated to Belize and I haven't seen is 5?? years. Just way too long. This Calif gal was visiting Belize and ran into my old friend after 38 yrs!!! They knew each other back then here in NY. Belize friend doesn't do computers and phones are our of the question with her lack of finances. But I got her phone number, paid phone co $10 for 300 minutes of talk/month. Just got off the phone with her and will call back this evening when she can talk. I am so thrilled to hear her voice. Was trying to find her sons recently as I was getting concerned about her but cell numbers change so they are lost in the land of ethernet. Life does give us cherries sometimes. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is wonderful, Tanya. Enjoy catching up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty traumatic Caryn, she was a very generous soul, too much so at times. Ann has suggested I ask Bronwen to photocopy some of her writing- I will have to pick my moment. I was told by a very grumpy sounding B, that she thought we had agreed Sunday afternoon was the time to call- so last Sunday they spent the afternoon out. Grrrrr. Lots of mothers expect to be able to talk daily. Ah well, that is my lot- daddies daughter. When she was a baby she was so like him it used to make me giggle. Chris was doing the home stint at the point Bronwen was 18 months in this photo- I was the breadwinner for the family- I am hunting for a photo of Mwyffanwy- these bits and pieces are what have surfaced so far, none of Miffy yet!
> Sorry for the blurriness!
> 
> ETA. Mwyffanwy does not want to be found right now- I will have to photograph a photo later- and a lot of my files have mysteriously emptied.


You are taking a walk down memory lane, Julie.It is good to look at old photos. Even if they make us a little sad, they help us to remember good times too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty traumatic Caryn, she was a very generous soul, too much so at times. Ann has suggested I ask Bronwen to photocopy some of her writing- I will have to pick my moment. I was told by a very grumpy sounding B, that she thought we had agreed Sunday afternoon was the time to call- so last Sunday they spent the afternoon out. Grrrrr. Lots of mothers expect to be able to talk daily. Ah well, that is my lot- daddies daughter. When she was a baby she was so like him it used to make me giggle. Chris was doing the home stint at the point Bronwen was 18 months in this photo- I was the breadwinner for the family- I am hunting for a photo of Mwyffanwy- these bits and pieces are what have surfaced so far, none of Miffy yet!
> Sorry for the blurriness!
> 
> ETA. Mwyffanwy does not want to be found right now- I will have to photograph a photo later- and a lot of my files have mysteriously emptied.


Wonderful photos, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing your life!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I saved the seagull photo...I love the background rocks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great start on your hat, Tricia. Looks great, new stitch and all.
> 
> Thanks, Belle and all who mentions my gifted yarn. There are some alpaca, wool and Noro yarns in there. Some Luxury Sock yarn and the cream sock yarn. Looking forward to knitting some of it up.


Ditto from me, Tricia. And, Bev, what a wonderful haul!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Quite the collective work. Once again we see such generosity from knitters and crocheters. Hope it was successful for the ambulence.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


Both are absolutely beautiful, Linda!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Really good photos, Linda. Thanks.



linda09 said:


> Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are taking a walk down memory lane, Julie.It is good to look at old photos. Even if they make us a little sad, they help us to remember good times too.


They do indeed- I try always to work on the principle that the morning brings a new day- and chances are the sun will shine.
I don't want to take the photos of Mwyffanwy out of the frames again- they are the bendy sort of metal flanges, only cheap frames- and reflecting glass- Mwyffanwy is top left- one above the other they will be rather small.
Bronwen at 19 or 20 in the Blue frame- my mum as an older person below Mwyffanwy, Granny Drysdale in the filigree frame.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Wonderful photos, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing your life!


Thanks Elizabeth!
I enjoy photos- really must get to labeling those in my albums!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am still on row 177, which I hope to finish during lunch today, the row, not the shawl, lol.


You're making good progress, Melanie. I'm on row 88, so a long ways to go still.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Wonderful photos, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing your life!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the family photos, Julie. It is good every now and then to take a look at old photos. It is amazing how they trigger memories, one thing bringing to mind something else. Sometimes there are good, happy memories and at other times sad ones. I think they all play a part in our lives. Treasure both the happy and the sad.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing the family photos, Julie. It is good every now and then to take a look at old photos. It is amazing how they trigger memories, one thing bringing to mind something else. Sometimes there are good, happy memories and at other times sad ones. I think they all play a part in our lives. Treasure both the happy and the sad.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue- what you say is very true!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


Good on you!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> You're making good progress, Melanie. I'm on row 88, so a long ways to go still.


Well, 45 minutes was not enough to finish row 177, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


LOL! I have long hair, simply cut, but don't trust myself with a pair of scissors. Armando does my color and cut.  My mother at one time wore her hair shoulder length and usually put it in a french braid. A friend told her to tip her head upside down and trim the ends to one length and when she flipped her head back it would be at the perfect bob length. I got a call from my mother in tears, laughing at the same time at her folly. She did not have a bob, she had all these weird layers that were impossible to braid, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie, love all the photos. What treasures!

On a photo side note when DH and I remodeled the kitchen I put a photo of the two of us in the wall. Hey, we found a beer can so why not a photo? We are currently working on the last interior big project: the master bathroom. Like the kitchen, it is down to the concrete floor and wall studs. So I printed out several photos of what the house looked like before we started making changes, it was a dungeon with all the dark paneling, and put the photos in a plastic sleeve and tucked it into one of the walls. It will be a time capsule of a sort for the next owner if they take down the wall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, love all the photos. What treasures!
> 
> On a photo side note when DH and I remodeled the kitchen I put a photo of the two of us in the wall. Hey, we found a beer can so why not a photo? We are currently working on the last interior big project: the master bathroom. Like the kitchen, it is down to the concrete floor and wall studs. So I printed out several photos of what the house looked like before we started making changes, it was a dungeon with all the dark paneling, and put the photos in a plastic sleeve and tucked it into one of the walls. It will be a time capsule of a sort for the next owner if they take down the wall.


Thanks, Melanie!
Could be of some historical significance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That photo!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


My neighbor gave herself a haircut last month. Came over and said "look!" Her hair was about shoulder length and she just cut it all off about 1/4" shy of a baldy. No problem with eveness or length. It actually looks good on her and is now growing back in, about 1" long. Talk about taking a big step. Then she showed me her fingernail yesterday--each on a different color. I said did the kids do that? "No," she said, " went into a salon and had them do it for me." Talk about a second childhood.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, love all the photos. What treasures!
> 
> On a photo side note when DH and I remodeled the kitchen I put a photo of the two of us in the wall. Hey, we found a beer can so why not a photo? We are currently working on the last interior big project: the master bathroom. Like the kitchen, it is down to the concrete floor and wall studs. So I printed out several photos of what the house looked like before we started making changes, it was a dungeon with all the dark paneling, and put the photos in a plastic sleeve and tucked it into one of the walls. It will be a time capsule of a sort for the next owner if they take down the wall.


That was a fun thing to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> I missed the mention of a promo calendar, Bev. Your photos would be fantastic! What are you thinking of promoting?


The people who own the land our hiking trails are on maintain it in honor of their daughter who died of cancer. People can donate to help maintain them. I thought to take my pictures and see if they wanted to make a calender of the pics for selling.

Thanks, Ronie. re: Cancun top. Yes, I dearly love my DD. We enjoy each other so much. 

OOOO, Linda, you mean there is more?????

So glad, Tanya, that you go in touch with your friend.

Lovely pictures, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing a piece of your past.

I need to kitchner my toe on my hiking socks. Then they are done.  Picture later.

The afternoon is free. Made a list and will get some things done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, so many memories in those photos. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Well done, DeEtta :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I started the hat, Sweet Daisy Hat t hat Jane shared last week (I think).
> 
> It is about half done. The stitch called Daisy stitch slowed me down. It is a 3 in 3 stitch similar to a star stitch. 3 stIthes are stitched together as 1 making 3 stitches. It is li I even nupps, easier with loose stitches and practice.


It is looking really great. When I get the chance, I'm going to make it also. I do like the look of it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> In my days of teaching PE I received the following letter from a mother .
> 'Please excuse Janet from PE as she has diarrhoea through a hole in her wellington ."


That is so funny. I can't even begin to imagine or let's rather say, I don't want to imagine what the mother is trying to say.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> You are going to be busy, Bev. My daughter has just done the same thing - reorganised her stash and decided there were some things I would be more likely to use. made me very happy.


That's great. I'm still trying to destash, but I don't want to have to pay postage to send the yarn anyplace and so little by little am giving it to our knitting circle at the American Legion.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Some pics from Wonderwool The top is shore line underneath is the sea. Everything knitted and crocheted and it was made to raise funds for the air ambulance.


What a wonderful imagination. I would love to be able to put the things I see into knitted pictures or whatever. I am overwhelmed with these. The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> More pics. Here are my purchases - I was very restrained this year. All are fingering as I have enough lace weight stashed.


Linda, more great pictures. I commend you on your restraint at not buying much more! Your daughter got quite a haul!

I really like the way the one store displayed their wools, etc. That is very creative.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to hit you with so many pics at once. I have at last taken reasonable photos of SW and of the travel project which has been on my needles for about a year - Old Shale pattern and left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace.


Linda, your SW is breathtaking. I really love the color. The Old Shale is very pretty. You'll enjoy it when winter comes and you want to go out. At first I thought it was an afghan, but someone said scarf and I see that now.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> A dull, dreary day here. Definitely looks like rain sooner rather than later. At least I saw my bunny again after a break of a couple of weeks, when I had a cat prowling around the yard. Sue


Sue, glad you saw it again, I was wondering if something had gotten hold of it and it was gone for good.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I saw this on Ravelry. It is not a freebie, and I doubt I would knit something like this, but it's a little different with a certain appeal.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu
> 
> Sue


That is very different, not one I'd knit either.

I guess I'm much too traditional to knit something like that, but there are other pieces that are unconventional that I might try. Don't ask me what right now as I'm having a Senior moment and can't remember what or where the ones I liked were. (No, I do not have any type of dementia, the brain is just full and data gets tossed out if not used rather quickly!)


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Not for me. It makes me dizzy and gives me a visceral response that is quite unpleasant. During the hay day of disco, I could never tolerate those strobe lights and the only time I had 'morning sickness' was when in supermarkets with their flourescent lites that vibrated. It still happens and I can assure that pregnancy is not the issue. :wink:


Ah gee, I was really going to congratulate you on the new bundle of joy! Really, that is not fun.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> That is very different, not one I'd knit either.
> 
> I guess I'm much too traditional to knit something like that, but there are other pieces that are unconventional that I might try. Don't ask me what right now as I'm having a Senior moment and can't remember what or where the ones I liked were. (No, I do not have any type of dementia, the brain is just full and data gets tossed out if not used rather quickly!)


Me either, it makes me think of a moth. I knitted the Ojo de Dios shawl dorm Interweave a wile back and it reminds me a little of it....the triangle s. I used to have a picture of it but must not be on the iPad.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Linda, I keep coming back to your SW. It is just so beautiful. Your's was too, Sue. It really is a wonderful pattern. I just wish I had hung in there and tried a bit harder instead of throwing in the towel like I did.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Will have to look up this woman. Headaches need to be dx for their cause. They could be from anything such as a subluxation in the neck to toxic build up or stresses of various sorts. And if they are chronic then a constitutional remedy would be in order as opposed to an acute solution. Of course they are all more than annoying no matter what causes them. A good detox may be very helpful and it should be done with an orderly protocol.
> 
> EDIT--Okay did take a quick look and read one of the pieces on her practice. It sounds interesting. Aside from using Ayerveda, she uses such similar approaches and understand as so many other protocols. I like that she focuses on changing the metabolism to rid cravings and adjusting how the body will use nutrients like fat. And of course she has realized that the gut and brain are connected, the brain being very controlled/affected by the gut which has been called our second brain. Let me know how this protocol works for you.


I learn so much from you, Tanya. Will have to look a few of the things up you mentioned and I will certainly let you into how it works. The herbs are arriving today that she recommends.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Would have liked to go to Florence and see David. Instead, we went to Venice (bah humbug). At the time, we lived in New Orleans. Going from there to Venice was just more water to me. The best part was being there during Carnival, though. Completely different from Mardi Gras in N.O. The people are all dressed in elaborate costumes of great beauty and are more than happy to stop and let you take pics. Also, there are puppet shows all over in the little squares where you can just stop and watch. I had my Great Yarn Shop Experience in Venice, too. Lots of good things there, but I much preferred Rome, which is weird because normally I don't like big cities.


We didn't get to Venice and I really wanted to. This was long before I lived in NO. Florence was my favorite city in the world. It was like I'd lived there, I knew where things were and didn't have to look at a map. It was quite intriguing. We went up to Rome many times and I really loved it also. I really have a fondness of ancient places.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..... The best part is that for most of the week I am home before 5pm.. that is so cool.. I'll still have the evening with hubby and time to knit after he goes to bed.. I can't believe my luck and I will make sure to enjoy every moment of it.. because next month I could be there til 9pm every night.. LOL


Enjoy your quiet knitting time, Ronie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Would have liked to go to Florence and see David. Instead, we went to Venice (bah humbug). At the time, we lived in New Orleans. Going from there to Venice was just more water to me. The best part was being there during Carnival, though. Completely different from Mardi Gras in N.O. The people are all dressed in elaborate costumes of great beauty and are more than happy to stop and let you take pics. Also, there are puppet shows all over in the little squares where you can just stop and watch. I had my Great Yarn Shop Experience in Venice, too. Lots of good things there, but I much preferred Rome, which is weird because normally I don't like big cities.


We started in Venice and loved it. Got both of the grandkids a beautiful mask. Then to Florence, Rome and Amalfi coast. Since we are landlocked, we loved the water and often talk about going back.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Despite life's foibles, it is also filled with serendipity. The other day I got a Facebook picture from an old friend in California. It was of one of my dearest people who expatriated to Belize and I haven't seen is 5?? years. Just way too long. This Calif gal was visiting Belize and ran into my old friend after 38 yrs!!! They knew each other back then here in NY. Belize friend doesn't do computers and phones are our of the question with her lack of finances. But I got her phone number, paid phone co $10 for 300 minutes of talk/month. Just got off the phone with her and will call back this evening when she can talk. I am so thrilled to hear her voice. Was trying to find her sons recently as I was getting concerned about her but cell numbers change so they are lost in the land of ethernet. Life does give us cherries sometimes. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's just wonderful for you. I have a friend that I'd love to get back in contact with, but like you it's been 35+ years. I know she married and moved away. I lost my address/phone book as we were going to Japan and lost many friends that way.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty traumatic Caryn, she was a very generous soul, too much so at times. Ann has suggested I ask Bronwen to photocopy some of her writing- I will have to pick my moment. I was told by a very grumpy sounding B, that she thought we had agreed Sunday afternoon was the time to call- so last Sunday they spent the afternoon out. Grrrrr. Lots of mothers expect to be able to talk daily. Ah well, that is my lot- daddies daughter. When she was a baby she was so like him it used to make me giggle. Chris was doing the home stint at the point Bronwen was 18 months in this photo- I was the breadwinner for the family- I am hunting for a photo of Mwyffanwy- these bits and pieces are what have surfaced so far, none of Miffy yet!
> Sorry for the blurriness!
> 
> ETA. Mwyffanwy does not want to be found right now- I will have to photograph a photo later- and a lot of my files have mysteriously emptied.


She will show up when you least expect it. The pictures that you do have are lovely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> The people who own the land our hiking trails are on maintain it in honor of their daughter who died of cancer. People can donate to help maintain them. I thought to take my pictures and see if they wanted to make a calender of the pics for selling.


What a great idea!!!



> So glad, Tanya, that you go in touch with your friend.


Me, too! 



> Lovely pictures, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing a piece of your past.


I totally agree!!! 



> I need to kitchner my toe on my hiking socks. Then they are done.  Picture later.
> 
> The afternoon is free. Made a list and will get some things done.


Have fun, Bev!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


You will be pampered a bit and I'm sure the hairdresser will make you look lovely. I do hope you're going to let her style it also. That makes such a different. Do have someone take a picture so we can see how you look.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My neighbor gave herself a haircut last month. Came over and said "look!" Her hair was about shoulder length and she just cut it all off about 1/4" shy of a baldy. No problem with eveness or length. It actually looks good on her and is now growing back in, about 1" long. Talk about taking a big step. Then she showed me her fingernail yesterday--each on a different color. I said did the kids do that? "No," she said, " went into a salon and had them do it for me." Talk about a second childhood.


Promise I won't be tempted by multi-colored nails......


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Promise I won't be tempted by multi-colored nails......


  Enjoy your pampering time, DeEtta. 

Melanie, the photos in the wall will be an amazing surprise for whomever is adventurous enough to remodel next time. Great idea!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do indeed- I try always to work on the principle that the morning brings a new day- and chances are the sun will shine.
> I don't want to take the photos of Mwyffanwy out of the frames again- they are the bendy sort of metal flanges, only cheap frames- and reflecting glass- Mwyffanwy is top left- one above the other they will be rather small.
> Bronwen at 19 or 20 in the Blue frame- my mum as an older person below Mwyffanwy, Granny Drysdale in the filigree frame.


Julie, more lovely pictures of your family. I hope you had some nice memories with them. When I'm looking at all the old pictures, I forget the bad memories and concentrate on the good, so I can enjoy the pictures.

I have two daughters, my two oldest, that barely speak to me. My daughters are also Daddy's girls. But, it's life and I live with it, so I do know how you feel with Bronwen.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> On a photo side note when DH and I remodeled the kitchen I put a photo of the two of us in the wall. Hey, we found a beer can so why not a photo? We are currently working on the last interior big project: the master bathroom. Like the kitchen, it is down to the concrete floor and wall studs. So I printed out several photos of what the house looked like before we started making changes, it was a dungeon with all the dark paneling, and put the photos in a plastic sleeve and tucked it into one of the walls. It will be a time capsule of a sort for the next owner if they take down the wall.


That is quite funny. John's oldest daughter and SIL were renovating there house and found a report card that was the Mayor's of their town when he was a kid. I don't remember what year, but the Mayor is my age or close to it, so it must have been in the '50s. Funny what one will find in the walls of old houses.

John's two daughters treat me like I am their mom. I've had a good relationship since the day John and I married 38 years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The people who own the land our hiking trails are on maintain it in honor of their daughter who died of cancer. People can donate to help maintain them. I thought to take my pictures and see if they wanted to make a calender of the pics for selling.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie. re: Cancun top. Yes, I dearly love my DD. We enjoy each other so much.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, so many memories in those photos. Thank you so much for sharing.


There sure are! I am annoyed though at how many of my files have mysteriously emptied!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> We started in Venice and loved it. Got both of the grandkids a beautiful mask. Then to Florence, Rome and Amalfi coast. Since we are landlocked, we loved the water and often talk about going back.


That's a beautiful trip you made. I love the Amalfi coast. We went riding down there often. There was two restaurants we really liked on the way down the coast. One had fish that they literaly caught while we were in our seats, brought to show us, then would cook and serve it. What fun. There was a gang of us that would go together. The other was a bit farther down that made pizza by the meter! Of course, it was Italian Pizza, not the stuff they serve us here as pizza. They would start with a meter (3 ft size) pan, take a lump of dough and spread it around. Pour good olive oil on it, then smashed tomatoes and fresh basil. They would bake it and then we'd all eat it. Of course, we'd drink beer at the same time.

What great memories you all are bringing back to me. I was unhappy a lot of the time, but we had our share of good times there, also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> She will show up when you least expect it. The pictures that you do have are lovely.


Thanks- I do hope they do turn up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Quote:
> Lovely pictures, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing a piece of your past.
> 
> I totally agree!!!
> ...


Thanks Toni- I found so many images - mostly of finished knitting but also the spectacular Yucca I had one summer with a single massive spire of blossoms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, more lovely pictures of your family. I hope you had some nice memories with them. When I'm looking at all the old pictures, I forget the bad memories and concentrate on the good, so I can enjoy the pictures.
> 
> I have two daughters, my two oldest, that barely speak to me. My daughters are also Daddy's girls. But, it's life and I live with it, so I do know how you feel with Bronwen.


Thanks Dodie- the mother/daughter relationship is not always easy, is it? I am glad though that my mum and I were able to put our differences to one side and she became truly my best friend in her last years- I hope Bronwen doesn't leave it too late.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That is quite funny. John's oldest daughter and SIL were renovating there house and found a report card that was the Mayor's of their town when he was a kid. I don't remember what year, but the Mayor is my age or close to it, so it must have been in the '50s. Funny what one will find in the walls of old houses.
> 
> John's two daughters treat me like I am their mom. I've had a good relationship since the day John and I married 38 years ago.


You must be so glad of that!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ah gee, I was really going to congratulate you on the new bundle of joy! Really, that is not fun.


If that possibility were true, I think checking my sanity would be more in order :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Me either, it makes me think of a moth. I knitted the Ojo de Dios shawl dorm Interweave a wile back and it reminds me a little of it....the triangle s. I used to have a picture of it but must not be on the iPad.


Now that pattern I liked and it didn't bother my eyes or neurology.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I learn so much from you, Tanya. Will have to look a few of the things up you mentioned and I will certainly let you into how it works. The herbs are arriving today that she recommends.


Great. And you can inform me of its workings and success.

I just received a newsletter from a British Homeopath, Chris Woolams. He has done a lot of work along the lines of Ty Bollinger on cancer. He has been at it for many years writing about some protocols that Ty presents as new, or sounding new. I just posted Chris as his newsletter took a bit of a defensive tone criticizing Bollinger for being a johnny come lately. Considering how hard it is to get holistic information out to the public, we definitely don't need people getting into competitive rumbles instead of informing and trying to work in coalition. Particularly since he is on the other side of the pond. And that is what I suggested. Will see if he even responds to me.

Anyone interested in his newsletter let me know and I will forward the email as it isn't opening online (or I cannot find it there).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> We didn't get to Venice and I really wanted to. This was long before I lived in NO. Florence was my favorite city in the world. It was like I'd lived there, I knew where things were and didn't have to look at a map. It was quite intriguing. We went up to Rome many times and I really loved it also. I really have a fondness of ancient places.


And that is why you became and anthropologist, Duh!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> I really have a fondness of ancient places.


Me, too! Just not wet and soggy ancient places. LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> We started in Venice and loved it. Got both of the grandkids a beautiful mask. Then to Florence, Rome and Amalfi coast. Since we are landlocked, we loved the water and often talk about going back.


Yes, if you are not normally surrounded by water, Venice makes a lovely place to visit.

Okay, y'all have talked me into trying for Florence! LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Promise I won't be tempted by multi-colored nails......


Aw, where's your spirit of adventure, DeEtta!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Me, too! Just not wet and soggy ancient places. LOL!


But they do have a habit of preserving the relics rather well! As for that matter does extreme dry conditions. Thinking of the ancient Bog Men that have been discovered.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But they do have a habit of preserving the relics rather well! As for that matter does extreme dry conditions. Thinking of the ancient Bog Men that have been discovered.


Too true!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you have any idea where she moved to? Also is her name unusual. It is possible you could find her through the Internet. I lived in Australia when little, living there for five years. My best friend from school and I corresponded for over 12 years after I returned to UK, then lost contact after she had her third child. I knew the names of her three sons and that her husband was American. In 2010, nearly forty years later, I decided I wanted to try and find her. Her surname was unusual, which was a help, and I had her last address near Sydney. So I went online, just putting "Jane Doe in Australia" and then narrowing the search to the Sydney area. I did find some info re her. Then I put in one of her sons' names and came up with someone listed as a manager of a car dealership in Sydney. I decided to take a chance and try and contact him. I opened a new email account, as I was after all contacting a total stranger, and put in the subject line something like " Looking for Jane Doe maiden name so and so" to get his attention, especially as I was emailing him at the dealership. Three or four days later, I got an email from my friend, totally amazed that I had contacted her after all that time. We are still in touch, occasionally. When I had contacted she had just lost her DH a couple of months previously. I really hope to get a chance to meet her if we get to Australia in a couple of years like I hope to. I was helped in my search that she had an unusual surname. Smith obviously would not have worked!

Sue

quote=Dodie R.]That's just wonderful for you. I have a friend that I'd love to get back in contact with, but like you it's been 35+ years. I know she married and moved away. I lost my address/phone book as we were going to Japan and lost many friends that way.[/quote]


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie, I can understand land travel if you get air and car sick. 

Bev, your daughter sent you home with a nice new stash. If you are like the rest of us, you were probably getting low &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
Linda, wonderful pictures of the wool fest. Looks like there were a lot of creative people there of which you are one! Loved the yarn display made to look like a skirt with a sweater on top. 

Tanya, how good that must feel to have found your long lost friend. Now you can catch up. 

DeEtta, you will show a picture of your newly styled locks, right? My stylist always gives me a great head and neck massage before washing my hair. It is worth the price of the cut for that. 

Julie, thank you for sharing your family photos. You are a good looking family. I enjoyed seeing them. To get rid of some email contacts in Gmail, you need to do it on a computer. Go to your gmail account, at the top left you should see the Google logo and just under that is a a box titled Gmail. It has a menu "Gmail" and if you click it or on the down arrow, you will see a menu item for Contacts. Click on that and it should take you to your list of contacts. I hope that works. 

Since we are reporting on WIPs, here is a picture of mine but they won't be finished in two weeks, I am sure. And, of course, it doesn't include ones not started!

First pic clockwise from top left: sweater for DIL for Christmas (did I mention it was meant for last year?&#128561, tapestry crochet bag, Formal Gardens, almost done with chart 10, circle sweater, and the back of a lightweight lace SS sweater. 

Second pic: placemats on the loom in a pattern called summer winter. Don't look at the mistake! I was too far along to unweave. Much more difficult than frogging. You have to retrace all rows backwards or cut the yarn. 

Third pic: completed. I have been drinking a lot of tea and decided my teapot would look good in a cable knit sweater. Much more work than I thought it would be and it is a tad large but I am pleased with it. Or as my British DIL said "brilliant!"


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Great. And you can inform me of its workings and success.
> 
> I just received a newsletter from a British Homeopath, Chris Woolams. He has done a lot of work along the lines of Ty Bollinger on cancer. He has been at it for many years writing about some protocols that Ty presents as new, or sounding new. I just posted Chris as his newsletter took a bit of a defensive tone criticizing Bollinger for being a johnny come lately. Considering how hard it is to get holistic information out to the public, we definitely don't need people getting into competitive rumbles instead of informing and trying to work in coalition. Particularly since he is on the other side of the pond. And that is what I suggested. Will see if he even responds to me.
> 
> Anyone interested in his newsletter let me know and I will forward the email as it isn't opening online (or I cannot find it there).


I think you were right to email him. I hadn't heard much of what was included in the documentary by Ty B.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


Wow! I can't imagine cutting my own hair. I get shaky when for some reason I can't get to my usual hairdresser so I can understand the nerves. Hope yours does a good job, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, love all the photos. What treasures!
> 
> On a photo side note when DH and I remodeled the kitchen I put a photo of the two of us in the wall. Hey, we found a beer can so why not a photo? We are currently working on the last interior big project: the master bathroom. Like the kitchen, it is down to the concrete floor and wall studs. So I printed out several photos of what the house looked like before we started making changes, it was a dungeon with all the dark paneling, and put the photos in a plastic sleeve and tucked it into one of the walls. It will be a time capsule of a sort for the next owner if they take down the wall.


What a good idea. I would be fascinated to find something like that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My neighbor gave herself a haircut last month. Came over and said "look!" Her hair was about shoulder length and she just cut it all off about 1/4" shy of a baldy. No problem with eveness or length. It actually looks good on her and is now growing back in, about 1" long. Talk about taking a big step. Then she showed me her fingernail yesterday--each on a different color. I said did the kids do that? "No," she said, " went into a salon and had them do it for me." Talk about a second childhood.


 :lol: Got to admire her individuality.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> OOOO, Linda, you mean there is more?????


2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> What a wonderful imagination. I would love to be able to put the things I see into knitted pictures or whatever. I am overwhelmed with these. The pictures are wonderful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara - I love the tea cozy! It is biggish but looks cute that way.

I loved Venice. DH and I walked and walked and walked  I also loved Rome - walked all over there too. We did not get to Florence but when (not if, lol) I go back to Italy that city is on my list. By the way, the photo of DH and I inside the kitchen wall is from Venice, taken in Piazza San Marco.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Linda, your SW is breathtaking. I really love the color. The Old Shale is very pretty. You'll enjoy it when winter comes and you want to go out. At first I thought it was an afghan, but someone said scarf and I see that now.


Thank you, Dodie. The Old Shale is doubled in the photo and it is very long - like a pretty Dr. Who scarf. I can wrap it 4 times round my neck so, yes, it will be warm but it will probably be gifted, though I haven't decided the recipient yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Linda, I keep coming back to your SW. It is just so beautiful. Your's was too, Sue. It really is a wonderful pattern. I just wish I had hung in there and tried a bit harder instead of throwing in the towel like I did.


Why not try again, Dodie? It isn't really difficult - just very big but that is one of the things I like about it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great. Enjoy the pampering! There was a time when I cut mine, many years ago. Now I will trim my bangs but not mess with it otherwise. Yesterday, since it was nice warm day, I decided on the spur of the moment to get it cut, as it was getting a nuisance having to put it up for my AquaFit class, so I went to beauty salon straight from class and was able to get right in with my regular stylist. She always laughs when I come in, as I only do it twice a year and it is always spur of the moment. If I can't get done then, it might be weeks before I try again. So I left with short hair, and of course the weather turned cool again!

Sue 


Belle1 said:


> Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That's just wonderful for you. I have a friend that I'd love to get back in contact with, but like you it's been 35+ years. I know she married and moved away. I lost my address/phone book as we were going to Japan and lost many friends that way.


My California friend found me on Facebook and we 'friended' each other. So we reconnected that way. Her meeting, or remeeting my other friend in Belize was so serendipity. I gather a 3rd party was introducing them when they realized they knew each other from way back when. That used to happen to me regularly, hooking up with people from all kinds of locations. Have you looked on social media like Linked In or Twitter or Facebook? Or maybe even to an online search for them. You can also pay a small fee for online searches that provide contact information. It may be worth a few moments to see if anything turns up. Even look up people who were mutual to all of you. I am not a big fan of social media, but it can serve a purpose.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, why not Dodie. You can take your time, and you know you will love it. It must be talking to you. It will probably bug you until you just dive in again.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Why not try again, Dodie? It isn't really difficult - just very big but that is one of the things I like about it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Promise I won't be tempted by multi-colored nails......


I have some very funny people in my life who are not afraid to go all out, especially as we get older. We do enjoy each other's foibles and eccentricities.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, can I say brilliant, too. Lots of lovely work


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> 2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


You are lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ronie, I can understand land travel if you get air and car sick.
> 
> Bev, your daughter sent you home with a nice new stash. If you are like the rest of us, you were probably getting low 😜😜😜
> Linda, wonderful pictures of the wool fest. Looks like there were a lot of creative people there of which you are one! Loved the yarn display made to look like a skirt with a sweater on top.
> ...


I didn't see your mistake in the weaving- thought it very colourful! You have a lot of works in progress.
Thank you for the compliment! One just accepts how one looks- I know I usually take awful photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


Be interesting to see what these look like when knitted up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ronie, I can understand land travel if you get air and car sick.
> 
> Bev, your daughter sent you home with a nice new stash. If you are like the rest of us, you were probably getting low 😜😜😜
> Linda, wonderful pictures of the wool fest. Looks like there were a lot of creative people there of which you are one! Loved the yarn display made to look like a skirt with a sweater on top.
> ...


You are certainly keeping busy, Barbara. Nice projects.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those all look good. At first I thought the tea cosy was a little one's cardinals.

As for any mistake in the weaving, I can't see any.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Ronie, I can understand land travel if you get air and car sick.
> 
> Bev, your daughter sent you home with a nice new stash. If you are like the rest of us, you were probably getting low 😜😜😜
> Linda, wonderful pictures of the wool fest. Looks like there were a lot of creative people there of which you are one! Loved the yarn display made to look like a skirt with a sweater on top.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

B


linda09 said:


> 2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


Sue
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dogyarns said:



> Aw, where's your spirit of adventure, DeEtta!


It isn't my adverturesome nature, which I have in abundance, but the yard work that lays ahead of me over the next couple of months. Not conducive to "pretty" nails. I'll be lucky, if I have even presentable nails.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I think you were right to email him. I hadn't heard much of what was included in the documentary by Ty B.


I think the British man heard about the Ty Bollinger Cancer documentaries because it was talked about on a UK homeopathic list that he reads. I guess watched the series and took offense at info being presented as if it were new or the province of some specific practitioners. One thing he mentioned was the use of the Rigvur? virus for treating cancer and he had been writing about it in 2006? Have no idea when it was discovered or by whom.

BTW, I just received my set of DVD's from the series so now it is in the community and have let a few people know about it in case they want to have a showing of any of them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It isn't my adverturesome nature, which I have in abundance, but the yard work that lays ahead of me over the next couple of months. Not conducive to "pretty" nails. I'll be lucky, if I have even presentable nails.


 :thumbup: Same here, DeEtta.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :lol: Got to admire her individuality.


Yes. And when I met her she was so timid and mainstream. It was good to see her begin to come out of her shell. I am really pleased to say we used homeopathy which has a great impact on her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


Nice. Really like the first one. It looks like it will make an exciting fabric.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Since we are reporting on WIPs, here is a picture of mine but they won't be finished in two weeks, I am sure. And, of course, it doesn't include ones not started!
> 
> First pic clockwise from top left: sweater for DIL for Christmas (did I mention it was meant for last year?😱), tapestry crochet bag, Formal Gardens, almost done with chart 10, circle sweater, and the back of a lightweight lace SS sweater.
> 
> ...


Barbara -- love the whimsy of the tea pot cover. Can't see a problem with placemats and hope that you finish soon, because they would be wonderful to use. First picture escapes me, but as soon as my eye dropped to the second, I had no more attention to the first. Love the colors in the placemats.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It isn't my adverturesome nature, which I have in abundance, but the yard work that lays ahead of me over the next couple of months. Not conducive to "pretty" nails. I'll be lucky, if I have even presentable nails.


Can really relate to that. You always know when I am doing physical work as my nails are broken and uneven.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--great WIPs. Lots to chose from this week to work on. Maybe something will call be finished. The tea cozy looks fun;


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Since we are reporting on WIPs, here is a picture of mine but they won't be finished in two weeks, I am sure. And, of course, it doesn't include ones not started!
> 
> First pic clockwise from top left: sweater for DIL for Christmas (did I mention it was meant for last year?😱), tapestry crochet bag, Formal Gardens, almost done with chart 10, circle sweater, and the back of a lightweight lace SS sweater.
> 
> ...


Nice collection of wips! Love the placemats on the loom. I think your tea cozy is both adorable and brilliant!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> 2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


Your daughter gave you yarn _and_ a llama? Lucky you! LOL!

Love the yarn.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> It isn't my adverturesome nature, which I have in abundance, but the yard work that lays ahead of me over the next couple of months. Not conducive to "pretty" nails. I'll be lucky, if I have even presentable nails.


From one intensive yard worker to another, I salute you...non-presentable nails and all!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

My Potluck Mitts (they use little bits of fingering weight stash to make them) have been nominated for the May KAL in the Fingerless Gloves Fanatics group on Ravelry. I am soooo excited!

If you would like to vote for them, please go to the link below and click the *'agree'* button on that post (they don't count the 'loves', only the 'agree's. Thanks for voting if you happen to be on Ravelry!

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fingerless-glove-fanatics/3417238/1-25#2


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Well, girls -- I took another FIRST step. I wear my hair short -- it is naturally wavy/curly. Since High School (back in the stone age), either I or my husband (back in those days) cut my hair. Well as time has caught up with me it is getting harder and harder to cut my own hair. Firstly, I have to keep my glasses on to see what is going on and secondly, it is getting harder to reach up and over my head with both arms and manipulate mirror and scissor. So yesterday, I made an appointment to have my hair cut at a salon. It is ridiculous how shaky I feel about this action. Guess, it is time to put my "big girl panties on" and cross the line.


Towards the end Mom couldn'the reach up to cut her hair, never had a professional cut. She would cut what she could and have me c u to the rest. Talk about a shaky experience! She cut my hair until the blow dry, straight styles. In the 70's I think. I got my first professional cut and came home so excited to show her how I wanted my hair cut. She never cut it again. She had always cut my hair the same length all over than rolled it in Bobby pins so I was a curly top. I never mastered pin curves or any other hair styling. 
Straight, simple, care free, is me.

Thanks for all the comments on the hat. 
Beautiful pictures. Pretty yarn, pretty SW. 
We had quite a storm last night. It covered a large are a from Texas through Kansas. Tornados, high winds, some hail. Power was out in several places. Others are without water and/or gas .
There are trees down, some split, one was laying on a power line, some in the road, metal structures are torn up and metal was blown into fields, across the road. I would have hated to be in that. It is estimated some winds were over 85 miles per hour. It is awesome to see the power of God in nature. Hope No one was hurt. All is OK at my place and I am fine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, it really looks like a bottle of wine. Funny.


It is a bottle of wine and wine glasses that have been ready for being filled.. she was talking about the bottle bag that looks like it should be for a bottle of wine but instead there is a drop spindle in it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I saved the seagull photo...I love the background rocks!


Thanks Karen


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Julie. You have a beautiful family


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My Potluck Mitts (they use little bits of fingering weight stash to make them) have been nominated for the May KAL in the Fingerless Gloves Fanatics group on Ravelry. I am soooo excited!
> 
> If you would like to vote for them, please go to the link below and click the *'agree'* button on that post (they don't count the 'loves', only the 'agree's. Thanks for voting if you happen to be on Ravelry!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fingerless-glove-fanatics/3417238/1-25#2


okay, figured it out and you got my vote!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It is a bottle of wine and wine glasses that have been ready for being filled.. she was talking about the bottle bag that looks like it should be for a bottle of wine but instead there is a drop spindle in it!


thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya it is great that you found an old friend.. I have a few that I wonder what happened to them and some I have looked for on facebook.. the best I have done with that was being found by my cousin and it resulted in a wonderful family reunion. I hope you have a great chat later this evening.. 

Linda I sure hope I told you that your shawl is beautiful.. I did see it but sometimes my responses are delayed..  

DeEtta I am terrible about cutting my own hair.. I am waiting for the skin irritation to go away and then I am getting my hair cut too! It does take courage and no matter what it looks like in the salon it always looks better at home  when you can make it your own style. For me anyway. It seems hard to find someone who can style very fine and thin hair. 

Melanie that is so funny.. When I cut my own hair I pull it straight up so that it is even across so that when it is down I get as many layers as I can..  I bet your Mom's hair was still cute.. 

Tanya my Sister had to cut her hair real short like that and then she grew to really like it.. it does take a special face though


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Towards the end Mom couldn'the reach up to cut her hair, never had a professional cut. She would cut what she could and have me c u to the rest. Talk about a shaky experience! She cut my hair until the blow dry, straight styles. In the 70's I think. I got my first professional cut and came home so excited to show her how I wanted my hair cut. She never cut it again. She had always cut my hair the same length all over than rolled it in Bobby pins so I was a curly top. I never mastered pin curves or any other hair styling.
> Straight, simple, care free, is me.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the hat.
> ...


If I may ask, exactly where are you located?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> That's great. I'm still trying to destash, but I don't want to have to pay postage to send the yarn anyplace and so little by little am giving it to our knitting circle at the American Legion.


Dodie, some other places to check are the assisted living areas both senior citizens and disabled or rehabilitation centers, vacation Bible study groups. Here the seniors in assisted living make fund raisers for their fund raising store or table and make items for annual fair entries. They also make things for other charities: hats mittens, scarves, wash cloths, baby blankets and other simpe items. Hands busy, mind active. Helping with flexibility too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice work Barbara! I love the weaving also  and what a cut little tea cosy sweater..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya it is great that you found an old friend.. I have a few that I wonder what happened to them and some I have looked for on facebook.. the best I have done with that was being found by my cousin and it resulted in a wonderful family reunion. I hope you have a great chat later this evening..
> 
> Linda I sure hope I told you that your shawl is beautiful.. I did see it but sometimes my responses are delayed..
> 
> ...


The frustration with my old friend, who is like family to me, is that I know where she is but I don't travel (no more money) and she doesn't do social media and the phone service to call here is too costly. So we know where each other is but the connection was getting cut. Really frustrating. The other woman was someone who I had been close to but we drifted apart. But as you get older, there is something special about old connections renewed.

And I agree that is takes a particular shape face to cut your hair so short--everything is totally revealed!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My Potluck Mitts (they use little bits of fingering weight stash to make them) have been nominated for the May KAL in the Fingerless Gloves Fanatics group on Ravelry. I am soooo excited!
> 
> If you would like to vote for them, please go to the link below and click the *'agree'* button on that post (they don't count the 'loves', only the 'agree's. Thanks for voting if you happen to be on Ravelry!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fingerless-glove-fanatics/3417238/1-25#2


On my way!!!... Ok _Voted _


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Have fun, Bev!


I got some of my photos printed out. It feels different to be able to hold them in my hands.  I am giving one away and framing the rest. One is baby Oliver.

Barbara, love your teapot cozy and and all your different projects. The placemats look great. As do the sweaters and bags etc. I think I have all that right. 

Linda, more yummy yarn. 

Voted, Elizabeth.

Glad to hear you are fine, Tricia, that you weathered the storm well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, glad for you that your work schedule is a good one for awhile at least. It will be nice for you to be home in the evenings! I did think that crab sculpture in the pic was unique. 

Tanya, what a nice surprise for you to be able to reunite with an old friend and know that she is okay. 

Wonderful pictures of your family and you Julie. Brownwen was such a cute baby with those rosie cheeks. I do think she looks a lot like you in her wedding picture and yours. The gallery of pictures on your wall are such nice memories for you. Thanks for sharing with us. 

Well good going for you DeEtta. It will be a real treat for you to have your hair cut by someone else. I love having my hair washed, cut and styled by my beautician Amanda. It is a wonderful pampered time for me. 

Melanie, what a fun thing to do, putting a time capsule photo into the wall. What a surprise that will be for someone in the future! 

Well, Barbara, you do have your work cut out for you  lots of lovely projects. Your weaving looks great to me, and the tea cozy is adorable! 


Congrats on the nomination Elizabeth. I will go vote after I finish here!

Glad you are safe and sound Tricia. Those storms sound like they were pretty scary.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> okay, figured it out and you got my vote!


Thanks, Tanya.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> On my way!!!... Ok _Voted _


Thanks so much, Ronie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Voted, Elizabeth.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ronie, glad for you that your work schedule is a good one for awhile at least. It will be nice for you to be home in the evenings! I did think that crab sculpture in the pic was unique.
> 
> Tanya, what a nice surprise for you to be able to reunite with an old friend and know that she is okay.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> All is OK at my place and I am fine.


Glad all is okay with you and yours, Tricia!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


That is amazing! I think I have seen Margaret Stove paint some lace in a book. Such talent and skill! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow!

Sue


sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I voted earlier, Elizabeth. Was just over there and saw you tied with another one. Congrats. I like the idea of using leftovers!

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> If I may ask, exactly where are you located?


In the southeast corner of Kansas, not far from the Oklahoma and Missouri state lines. Oklahoma is about 10 miles away and Missouri seems lIke 1.5 hours.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I voted earlier, Elizabeth. Was just over there and saw you tied with another one. Congrats. I like the idea of using leftovers!
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! This is so exciting! I have never even been nominated before, so this is really great!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks to all who voted for my mitts for the KAL in May. I am so thrilled they have been chosen. I have put the mitts 25% off with the coupon code FGFRULES through May 1 for anyone who would like to join us. The pattern page is here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/potluck-mitts

These mitts use up scraps of fingering weight yarn and are knitted from the top down so you can use all your yarn up with long or short cuffs.

I designed these as a challenge from one of my Swedish testers. She wanted a mitt that was knitted top down that would use up the little balls of yarn she had leftover from knitting socks. Who knew they would be popular enough for a KAL!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


That's pretty incredible. I'm not sure that I like it; I'd have to live with it awhile. Just can't imagine taking all that time to paint yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

With all my fingering scraps I am definitely in.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Thanks to all who voted for my mitts for the KAL in May. I am so thrilled they have been chosen. I have put the mitts 25% off with the coupon code FGFRULES through May 1 for anyone who would like to join us. The pattern page is here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/potluck-mitts
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks to all who voted for my mitts for the KAL in May. I am so thrilled they have been chosen. I have put the mitts 25% off with the coupon code FGFRULES through May 1 for anyone who would like to join us. The pattern page is here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/potluck-mitts
> 
> ...


congrats, Elizabeth. I did vote, but only just now -- probably didn't count, but glad you made it anyway. Nice design.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am almost halfway through my latest Peony. Basically I am knitting this at TV time, news and Wheel of Fortune (got to keep my mind active) and DWTS.

The ball is the next colour.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks to all who voted for my mitts for the KAL in May. I am so thrilled they have been chosen. I have put the mitts 25% off with the coupon code FGFRULES through May 1 for anyone who would like to join us. The pattern page is here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/potluck-mitts
> 
> ...


That's great news Elizabeth  Congrats!!!

Caryn that is pretty cool.. I live the way the stitches show what the designer had in mind  Very pretty..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> congrats, Elizabeth. I did vote, but only just now -- probably didn't count, but glad you made it anyway. Nice design.


Thanks, DeEtta!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am almost halfway through my latest Peony. Basically I am knitting this at TV time, news and Wheel of Fortune (got to keep my mind active) and DWTS.
> 
> The ball is the next colour.
> 
> Sue


Lovely brown shades. This will make a great Fall wrap!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That's great news Elizabeth  Congrats!!!
> 
> Caryn that is pretty cool.. I live the way the stitches show what the designer had in mind  Very pretty..


Thanks, Ronie! I am so thrilled!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are certainly keeping busy, Barbara. Nice projects.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


Wow!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> In the southeast corner of Kansas, not far from the Oklahoma and Missouri state lines. Oklahoma is about 10 miles away and Missouri seems lIke 1.5 hours.


Thanx. Don't know why but in my mind I had you living much further north. So when you began to talk about those winds coming thru I thought I should know just where you really were located. That is a very different terrain and understand you get some pretty high winds/tornados that come thru. Thrilling when you come thru them; scarey as all get out I bet. Glad you are safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel so good right now. Just called my friend in Belize and we spoke for a bit. It seems we just pick up right where we left off no matter how long it has been since we have spoken.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie. You have a beautiful family


Thank you, very much, Ronie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


How amazing is that!!! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing, Caryn.

Sue, your new Peony is looking good.

Elizabeth, so glad your mitts were picked. 

Here are my hiking socks. The pattern is Basic Slipper Sock.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-slipper-sock

The yarn is Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere. It's a worsted weight yarn. I got both socks done from Fri to yesterday. They went really fast and fit very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie, glad for you that your work schedule is a good one for awhile at least. It will be nice for you to be home in the evenings! I did think that crab sculpture in the pic was unique.
> 
> Tanya, what a nice surprise for you to be able to reunite with an old friend and know that she is okay.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


Thank you for sharing this Caryn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am almost halfway through my latest Peony. Basically I am knitting this at TV time, news and Wheel of Fortune (got to keep my mind active) and DWTS.
> 
> The ball is the next colour.
> 
> Sue


They are very subtle shifts of colour, Sue!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my hiking socks. The pattern is Basic Slipper Sock.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-slipper-sock
> 
> The yarn is Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere. It's a worsted weight yarn. I got both socks done from Fri to yesterday. They went really fast and fit very well.


These are great boot socks, Bev. They look very thick and comfortable. Pattern now in my queue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How amazing is that!!! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing, Caryn.
> 
> Sue, your new Peony is looking good.
> 
> ...


Merino Cashmere sounds so comfy--and in a worsted wt, too. Nice.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Almost 50 pages now...my lace party posting has almost 130 (before Admin split). :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> These are great boot socks, Bev. They look very thick and comfortable. Pattern now in my queue!


Thanks, Elizabeth and Tanya. They are wonderfully soft and thick. Hoping to go hiking in them soon. I want to make more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth and Tanya. They are wonderfully soft and thick. Hoping to go hiking in them soon. I want to make more.


In worsted wt they come together very quickly. Did you add any nylon or polyester thread for reinforcement?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am almost halfway through my latest Peony. Basically I am knitting this at TV time, news and Wheel of Fortune (got to keep my mind active) and DWTS.
> 
> The ball is the next colour.
> 
> Sue


so much more subdued. Should be very wearable come fall.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my hiking socks. The pattern is Basic Slipper Sock.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-slipper-sock
> 
> The yarn is Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere. It's a worsted weight yarn. I got both socks done from Fri to yesterday. They went really fast and fit very well.


Socks look soft and cushy. Nice that they were such a fast knit. Like that soft green color.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx. Don't know why but in my mind I had you living much further north. So when you began to talk about those winds coming thru I thought I should know just where you really were located. That is a very different terrain and understand you get some pretty high winds/tornados that come thru. Thrilling when you come thru them; scarey as all get out I bet. Glad you are safe.


When I was a kid this area was called tornado alley. We had tornado sightings every spring. I remember standing outside and watching the funnels in the sky, seeing 1 to 4 tails in a cloud. Watching to see if one would touch earth. Then it seemed the pathway moved, we had the winds but the tornados seemed to move further west. Looks like after 30 to 40 years they are back. There was a lot of destruction, mostly trees and some metal sheds. I saw one pickup under a fallen tree, a tree blown down but did't fall as it was hanging on a power line, businesses trying to do business without power or using various generators. Trees down in yards, parking lots and leaning against rooves. A friend in Cherryvale had skirting blown off her trailer/mobile home, no power, no water, no gas.

A few years ago a tornado flattened a town and two years ago one followed a highway in Joplin, Missouri and wiped out a hospital, businesses, and homes in its path.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So pleased you are safe Tricia .That all sounds frightening .The hat is good.
Connectig with old friends is good Tanya .
Super knitting Barbara .
Ronie ..Love 
sausage dogs .I once had a mini long haired . 
Linda ,fantastic knitting .Patience and perseverance come to mind .Great visit to WWW with lovely yarn .
Julie,I so enjoyed your pictures .It seems time whizzes by when looking at old photographs .My daughter had a spell when she always wanted to get the boxes out .Used to drive me mad hauling them from their boxes and mixing them up!
Sue ,you have made a good start .The items are whizzing off those needles.
Wooppee Elizabeth .Delighted that your pattern was the most popular .Time to celebrate !
Toni ..painting the knitting must have been labourious.
Bev .the socks were made for walking etc .ideal .
DeEtta ..enjoy your visit to the salon.Hope it turns out as you wish .I have a girl coming to the house as her sister lives next door .
Snow here this morning .We are all getting some freak weather .
Melanie ...you seem to be getting a lot of work done knitting and building.
Norma ...did I say how good your knitting of all those hats is ? Are there any yarn outlets near?I imagine not .
Need to get going .I like to shop early making it easier to park .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> So pleased you are safe Tricia .That all sounds frightening .The hat is good.
> Connectig with old friends is good Tanya .
> Super knitting Barbara .
> Ronie ..Love
> ...


Thank you, Ann, I enjoyed going through the memories.
I've been to the hospital today for the xrays, and should have feedback in about a week. It was all done very easily, and I got home very much earlier than I had anticipated. It was my first time on the new electric trains. 
Goodness I see you had snow, I wonder if it is lasting, or has it melted? Our autumn is mild, and cooling gradually, about 20*C today.
Hoping you get home safely from your shopping, with no weather problems.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice. Really like the first one. It looks like it will make an exciting fabric.


I just need to find the right project - some research needed, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Your daughter gave you yarn _and_ a llama? Lucky you! LOL!
> 
> Love the yarn.


 :lol: Wish I had the space to keep a llama or better yet an alpaca or 2. My daughter thinks I have an affinity for alpacas- every time I reached out to touch a yarn I liked it turned out to be alpaca or a mix. I think it is something to do with the way it takes on colour too; even bright colours have a softness about them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My Potluck Mitts (they use little bits of fingering weight stash to make them) have been nominated for the May KAL in the Fingerless Gloves Fanatics group on Ravelry. I am soooo excited!
> 
> If you would like to vote for them, please go to the link below and click the *'agree'* button on that post (they don't count the 'loves', only the 'agree's. Thanks for voting if you happen to be on Ravelry!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fingerless-glove-fanatics/3417238/1-25#2


Voted and got the pattern. I loved making Catch a Falling Star and Anatolian and couldn't resist these.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> We had quite a storm last night. It covered a large are a from Texas through Kansas. Tornados, high winds, some hail. Power was out in several places. Others are without water and/or gas .
> There are trees down, some split, one was laying on a power line, some in the road, metal structures are torn up and metal was blown into fields, across the road. I would have hated to be in that. It is estimated some winds were over 85 miles per hour. It is awesome to see the power of God in nature. Hope No one was hurt. All is OK at my place and I am fine.


Glad you are ok and that no one was hurt. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda I sure hope I told you that your shawl is beautiful.. I did see it but sometimes my responses are delayed..
> quote]
> 
> Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The frustration with my old friend, who is like family to me, is that I know where she is but I don't travel (no more money) and she doesn't do social media and the phone service to call here is too costly. So we know where each other is but the connection was getting cut. Really frustrating. The other woman was someone who I had been close to but we drifted apart. But as you get older, there is something special about old connections renewed.
> 
> And I agree that is takes a particular shape face to cut your hair so short--everything is totally revealed!


Perhaps you need to go back to snail mail, Tanya, as everyone seems to be calling old fashioned letters. I have to admit that I still get more excited about an actual hand written letter arriving and the personality of the writer seems to leap off the page. I still have the letters my husband wrote to me when we were courting (another old fashioned term). I'm not sure I would have kept emails for 40 years.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


Amazing as you say, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am almost halfway through my latest Peony. Basically I am knitting this at TV time, news and Wheel of Fortune (got to keep my mind active) and DWTS.
> 
> The ball is the next colour.
> 
> Sue


It is great how the colour choices affect the look of a project. Looks good, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I feel so good right now. Just called my friend in Belize and we spoke for a bit. It seems we just pick up right where we left off no matter how long it has been since we have spoken.


 :thumbup: A lovely feeling when you can do that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How amazing is that!!! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing, Caryn.
> 
> Sue, your new Peony is looking good.
> 
> ...


They look great, Bev and speaking of socks I finished my Earl Grey last night.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Elizabeth. I tried to vote but it said you were a winner!! :thumbup: ??


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


Those are very pretty. I haven't seen anything like that before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I am almost halfway through my latest Peony. Basically I am knitting this at TV time, news and Wheel of Fortune (got to keep my mind active) and DWTS.
> 
> The ball is the next colour.
> 
> Sue


That is going to be lovely but with a different feel to it than the previous one :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, great socks and a very pretty colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Almost 50 pages now...my lace party posting has almost 130 (before Admin split). :XD: :thumbup:


Admin? I have sent two PMs about the title srror. They have not been opened :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, we have a very small haberdashers in Pwllheli but I bought the yarn for the hats at Aldi. Most of my yarn I buy online.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I am glad you are safe. They seem to be so scary your storms.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> They look great, Bev and speaking of socks I finished my Earl Grey last night.


Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Grey socks for earl grey How lovely and appropriate .The girl who bred Hector breeds alpacas and when we went to get him one was an orphan and was in her kitchen.They are very haughty looking .There were quite a few on Country File this week .
I agree that receiving a letter through the post is better than e mail.I have letters my father wrote to my mother during the war when I was a baby .
Oops giving my age away !
The snow lasted about an hour and since then there has been sun and is reasonably pleasant out side .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Voted and got the pattern. I loved making Catch a Falling Star and Anatolian and couldn't resist these.


These are just so fun because of being able to mix and match bits of leftover fingering yarn. Lots of color play can happen, or just take two balls and knit them up. They are really fast, too. When I design mitts, I usually get one done and then have Second Mitt Syndrome set in. I have enough single mitts that I could do a Michael Jackson routine for a long time. When I designed the Potluck mitts, I made two full pairs! Just love them! This is going to be a fun KAL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> They look great, Bev and speaking of socks I finished my Earl Grey last night.


YAY for finishing! Well done, Linda!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Admin? I have sent two PMs about the title srror. They have not been opened :thumbdown:


My apologies for anticipating the split before it happens. The page count for my Fortnight is at 129...it will be split as soon as posts to it slow down or Admin can do so.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, Ann and Norma! This KAL will be really fun! I'm so pleased everyone liked my design well enough that it was chosen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--I see you live in Wizard of Oz country. We used to get tornados here in NY but not as often or intense as in Kansas. However. about 20 yrs ago the winds whipped up and came thru about 18 miles south of me and took out the glass face of a school, killing several young children. They wouldn't call it a tornado but it was and the winds were about 120 MPH. The State code demands a design load for 85 MPH so this building failed in that wind. It was very scarey and tragic. I also recall coming home and my kids, young at the time, telling me they were watching this black thing whirling in the sky. We had lost power in town that day from winds. The kids had seen a tornado that was up in Albany, almost 100 miles north of me. We had a little discussion about safety and weather at that moment.

Linda--love your grey Earl Gray socks. I see the trail of beads you have running up the side. Nice.

I do like letters, but must say that I never write letters and mail them. So would not expect that of others. Also the cost of mail is astronomical these days so I save that service only for what must be mailed. And I do like the instant connection of email and ability to send pics so easily. My friend and I are very similar in this regard and she is even more anti-tech than I am. She told me her son brought her a smart phone so they can text and see each other and she wants nothing to do with it. She lives even more simply than I do.

Ann- Aren't Alpacas the ones who get nasty if you look them directly in the eye? Many people around here are raising alpacas, just 1-6 in number. But they are good to know if you like spinning as they will often give you the fiber when they cut it back. I was given a bunch that was gotten that way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Like your socks. Sounds an interesting yarn in that weight.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> How amazing is that!!! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing, Caryn.
> 
> Sue, your new Peony is looking good.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, you had snow. I spoke with my aunt in the north-east on Monday ans she said the weather. Was not good.

Sue


annweb said:


> So pleased you are safe Tricia .That all sounds frightening .The hat is good.
> Connectig with old friends is good Tanya .
> Super knitting Barbara .
> Ronie ..Love
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> My apologies for anticipating the split before it happens. The page count for my Fortnight is at 129...it will be split as soon as posts to it slow down or Admin can do so.


No apologies needed. I have had a response from Admin and Lace Party is now in the title :thumbup: I am doing a happy dance!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like letters, but rarely receive them nowadays. In fact it is hard to even find stationery nowadays. I was looking for little notelets a few months ago. I could find lots which said "thank you" on the front but finding plain ones, maybe with a floral pic or other type of pic was impossible. However, I did find a couple early this year and I snapped them up. Even if I am writing thank you notes I would rather personalize them myself. There is something special about receiving something handwritten and knowing the person has taken time to do it. Don't get me wrong, it is nice to receive an email, but not quite the same.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I do like letters, but must say that I never write letters and mail them. So would not expect that of others. Also the cost of mail is astronomical these days so I save that service only for what must be mailed. And I do like the instant connection of email and ability to send pics so easily. My friend and I are very similar in this regard and she is even more anti-tech than I am. She told me her son brought her a smart phone so they can text and see each other and she wants nothing to do with it. She lives even more simply than I do.
> 
> Ann- Aren't Alpacas the ones who get nasty if you look them directly in the eye? Many people around here are raising alpacas, just 1-6 in number. But they are good to know if you like spinning as they will often give you the fiber when they cut it back. I was given a bunch that was gotten that way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today is another dull dreary day with rain forecast. I am almost glad now that we didn't go down to the beach this week.

After my AquaFit class I am going out to lunch with a former coworker. She told me to bring my knitting so we can go back to her house afterwards so we can knit and natter, or, in her case, crochet and chat.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> In worsted wt they come together very quickly. Did you add any nylon or polyester thread for reinforcement?


They have nylon in them which is why I purchased the yarn. I was thinking hiking socks. BUT it seems the yarn is discontinued. There is some around to be purchased. I need to snatch some up before it's all gone.

Thanks, DeNetta. I am planning on a few more pair. 

Linda, your Earl Greys look great. You did a super job. The pattern surely does keep one 'engage'd, doesn't it?  I see you did the toes as I did. I kept thinking that if I did those yos all the way down I would have a toe nail sticking out.

Thanks, Norma and Sue.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Grey socks for earl grey How lovely and appropriate .The girl who bred Hector breeds alpacas and when we went to get him one was an orphan and was in her kitchen.They are very haughty looking .There were quite a few on Country File this week .
> I agree that receiving a letter through the post is better than e mail.I have letters my father wrote to my mother during the war when I was a baby .
> Oops giving my age away !
> The snow lasted about an hour and since then there has been sun and is reasonably pleasant out side .


 :thumbup: 

There were alpacas at last year's Bristol yarnfest and they were really friendly and wanted to be petted.
The weather is driving me nuts too. I managed an hour gardening this morning but now it is raining hard. I'm going to put my feet up and knit. I'll get my exercise this evening at yoga.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> These are just so fun because of being able to mix and match bits of leftover fingering yarn. Lots of color play can happen, or just take two balls and knit them up. They are really fast, too. When I design mitts, I usually get one done and then have Second Mitt Syndrome set in. I have enough single mitts that I could do a Michael Jackson routine for a long time. When I designed the Potluck mitts, I made two full pairs! Just love them! This is going to be a fun KAL!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> YAY for finishing! Well done, Linda!


Thank you, Elizabeth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I like letters, but rarely receive them nowadays. In fact it is hard to even find stationery nowadays. I was looking for little notelets a few months ago. I could find lots which said "thank you" on the front but finding plain ones, maybe with a floral pic or other type of pic was impossible. However, I did find a couple early this year and I snapped them up. Even if I am writing thank you notes I would rather personalize them myself. There is something special about receiving something handwritten and knowing the person has taken time to do it. Don't get me wrong, it is nice to receive an email, but not quite the same.
> 
> Sue


Over here a good source for notelets is the National Trust gift shops and also garden centres. I often send them as birthday cards because of the lovely pictures they usually have.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today is another dull dreary day with rain forecast. I am almost glad now that we didn't go down to the beach this week.
> 
> After my AquaFit class I am going out to lunch with a former coworker. She told me to bring my knitting so we can go back to her house afterwards so we can knit and natter, or, in her case, crochet and chat.
> 
> Sue


Sounds good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> They have nylon in them which is why I purchased the yarn. I was thinking hiking socks. BUT it seems the yarn is discontinued. There is some around to be purchased. I need to snatch some up before it's all gone.
> 
> Thanks, DeNetta. I am planning on a few more pair.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. I wish I hadn't taken the beads quite so far down - miss off the last one maybe, because I can see that it could slide under the foot. I may get the pliers out and break it. These will be used for keeping my feet warm in the evenings when I am likely to wander around without slippers.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Now that pattern I liked and it didn't bother my eyes or neurology.


It didn't bother my eyes either, just made me think of a moth.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, if you are not normally surrounded by water, Venice makes a lovely place to visit.
> 
> Okay, y'all have talked me into trying for Florence! LOL!


We felt that we didn't spend enough time there. We indulged ourselves and hired a driver for a day who took us through Tuscany. Felt like a fat cat! 😽


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> 2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


Beautiful, I love the speckly one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - I love the tea cozy! It is biggish but looks cute that way.
> 
> I loved Venice. DH and I walked and walked and walked  I also loved Rome - walked all over there too. We did not get to Florence but when (not if, lol) I go back to Italy that city is on my list. By the way, the photo of DH and I inside the kitchen wall is from Venice, taken in Piazza San Marco.


We could look out on the canal from our room and see all the work going on by boats. Fascinating. It is just so different from life with cars. Love the photo idea in the kitchen wall.

And thank you about the tea cozy. Went to Craft group yesterday and took it to show and most people thought it was a doggy sweater. Guess it could be.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, can I say brilliant, too. Lots of lovely work


Thank you, Norma. The photo loaded sideways for some reason.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My Potluck Mitts (they use little bits of fingering weight stash to make them) have been nominated for the May KAL in the Fingerless Gloves Fanatics group on Ravelry. I am soooo excited!
> 
> If you would like to vote for them, please go to the link below and click the *'agree'* button on that post (they don't count the 'loves', only the 'agree's. Thanks for voting if you happen to be on Ravelry!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fingerless-glove-fanatics/3417238/1-25#2


That is awesome, looks like you are in the lead!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Elizabeth - voted  Although I think it was after you won.

Glad you are ok Tricia.

That is interesting Caryn.

Nice color and yarn blend for your socks Bev. Bet they are comfy.

Tanya, I was thinking the same thing as Linda - postal mail. Sad but funny story: we recently hired a billing clerk (data entry person). She is 19 or 20, nice girl. She has no idea how to apply postage to mail. I mean no idea - she had to be told about different rates for different weights / sizes. And yesterday she asked as I was sorting some small packages to be mailed if I was going to use those sticker things that she gets from my coworker. LOL! Sticker things!

Your socks came out great Linda. And you made them in grey 

Finished clue 3 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL. I changed the beading a bit, added a few, omitted a few, but left the main beaded section alone. Only 4 rows plus the bind off left.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Linda--love your grey Earl Gray socks. I see the trail of beads you have running up the side. Nice.
> 
> I do like letters, but must say that I never write letters and mail them. So would not expect that of others. Also the cost of mail is astronomical these days so I save that service only for what must be mailed. And I do like the instant connection of email and ability to send pics so easily. My friend and I are very similar in this regard and she is even more anti-tech than I am. She told me her son brought her a smart phone so they can text and see each other and she wants nothing to do with it. She lives even more simply than I do.


I have such a great DIL, she makes sure my grandchildren write thank you letters for gifts. I treasure them and keep them in a folder.

And, yes love your socks Linda. The beads are a nice touch.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone about my WIP's, DeEtta, Tanya, Sue, Linda-yes I keep myself too busy and then fight to get things done, Julie, Elizabeth, Ronie, Pam,Caryn, Ann, Bev-like your socks, very nice. Sorry if I forgot anyone. 

Caryn, that painted lace was interesting. Cannot imagine doing that after all the knitting to get it done. Much easier to buy variegated yarn &#128522;

Well, yesterday I created more work for myself. In my weaving room, there is a small walk in closet where I store all my craft supplies. Nice built in shelves that you can change the height moving the little metal pegs on the sides to the series of holes you want. Hope I am explaining that correctly. I was on a chair getting to the very top shelf, started to waver a bit and caught myself with one of the shelves and they all came tumbling down. After trying to get them back in place and having them continue to tumble, I sheepishly told my husband "I have a problem". So for the next hour we moved everything out, he replaced the shelves and screwed them in at the sides. Now, my big project today is reorganizing all of that yarn to which he commented that it might be time to get rid of some things I never use. Don't know what I would do with my handyman!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue this is looking great! I like the color combo so far... I think this pattern is a lot of fun... maybe I'll check it out :.. I have to finish up some WIP's before I get going on anything else though.. not to long before my needles are empty again 

Cute Cute Cute socks Bev!!!! and perfect for those long hikes.. I have to say I am a bit excited about making socks again.. I can see why some have them on the needles all the time..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My apologies for anticipating the split before it happens. The page count for my Fortnight is at 129...it will be split as soon as posts to it slow down or Admin can do so.


If Admin paid attention (probably not high on their priority list ) they would realize that once a new party was started that the last one was just a few posts here and there for the next week.. then its usually not gone into except to retrieve links 
and they wouldn't need to even bother with splitting them.. LOL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--I see you live in Wizard of Oz country.


There is a town west of here that has a big "yellow brick road" festival every year. In school we had tornado drills like most places have fire drills. There were things like which side of the building to open windows and which side to close them. When a tornado passes close it sucks the air out and can break windows, collapse the building. The center or eye of a tornado is quiet. Freaky things happen in tornados. Straw has been found in poles and posts. The post is twisted to open the grain and the straw can enter then the post twists trapping the unbroken straw. Buildings have been picked up turned and lowered on the foundation and buildings have been picked up and moved, leaving something untouched sitting inside.

We had a shed where we stored the tractor. A tornado picked up the building, turned it upside down on the other side of the fence. Only other damage was the muffler was knocked off the tractor. This was an older style tractor where the muffler was on top the motor, a little taller than the driver.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They look great, Bev and speaking of socks I finished my Earl Grey last night.


WOW Linda these turned out great!! and they look just like mine..  I don't know how we did it.. the only difference I can see is that I stopped the beads short, I didn't want them to rub at the heel.. I even stopped the lace at the toe like you did .. here is a small sample so you can see what I am talking about.. I may just have to take a picture of them on myself.. hubby has been very busy..
For some reason my sock came out in the picture more of a blue than a gray... but it is in reality a very pretty gray


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> They have nylon in them which is why I purchased the yarn. I was thinking hiking socks. BUT it seems the yarn is discontinued. There is some around to be purchased. I need to snatch some up before it's all gone.
> 
> Thanks, DeNetta. I am planning on a few more pair.
> 
> ...


LOL I did the same thing with my socks too.. I just know that if I am wearing them at work at one point my toe would go through the opening...LOL then I'd look like a 'blooming idiot' until I could get it fixed... 
Linda I was thinking the same about my beads.. if they bother me I'll very carefully break a few to get them out of the heel.. I guess they would be nice in backless shoes but those go flying off my feet LOL so I don't have a pair..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I used to write letters to an aunt every week until she died 2 years ago, nearly 28 years. Stationary could be found in the card section of WalMart after the stationary shops closed, now mostly cards and little stationary sets and look with the computer paper. There is more than just paper for those newsy Christmas letters and a sheet of lined paper under it helps keep lines straight. There are many designs and blank cards available. Look anywhere there are cards for sale.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> That is awesome, looks like you are in the lead!


It won!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth - voted
> 
> Tanya, I was thinking the same thing as Linda - postal mail. Sad but funny story: we recently hired a billing clerk (data entry person). She is 19 or 20, nice girl. She has no idea how to apply postage to mail. I mean no idea - she had to be told about different rates for different weights / sizes. And yesterday she asked as I was sorting some small packages to be mailed if I was going to use those sticker things that she gets from my coworker. LOL! Sticker things!
> 
> Finished clue 3 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL. I changed the beading a bit, added a few, omitted a few, but left the main beaded section alone. Only 4 rows plus the bind off left.


Thanks for voting! That is hysterical - sticker things! LOL!

Your MKAL looks great! Looking forward to seeing it in all its glory!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... We are promised nice weather with the temps getting up into the high 70's this weekend.. I am holding them to this.. LOL We have had such a cold snap that we have had to turn the heat on for a little bit to get the chill out.. 

I still have letters that my Mom sent me when I was in camp.. and she would send such pretty cards too.. My MIL and Grand Mother would also send such nice cards and letters.. now a days I don't think kids can read cursive because they don't teach it in schools anymore.. and are not required to 'sign' their names anymore.. printing is fine.. Even on a document or drivers license  

Barbara I am glad you are ok... and I am glad you are getting those shelves fixed.. I also keep most all of my (ok half of my stuff) in a closet.. I go in every so often and clean it up.. it really needs it again.. We are thinking of a yard sale and some of it will go there.. I had thought for awhile that I would scrap book.. LOL never happened and nearly 20 years later I still have the book untouched..  Plus I am sure a bunch of dried up paints.. although they may surprise me.. I do use them more often than the other stuff..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I have such a great DIL, she makes sure my grandchildren write thank you letters for gifts. I treasure them and keep them in a folder.
> 
> And, yes love your socks Linda. The beads are a nice touch.


That is great and kudos to her. Thank you notes seem to be a lost art in today's electronic lifestyle. Even verbal thank yous are scarce.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth - voted  Although I think it was after you won.
> 
> Glad you are ok Tricia.
> 
> ...


YAY almost done!!!  and too funny about your coworker... but the truth is if we don't teach them they can't possibly know! It makes me wonder what all are they teaching in schools... and I don't want to foster another child to find out.. LOL although this empty nest business is the pits! I am sure I'll adjust eventually..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> .. now a days I don't think kids can read cursive because they don't teach it in schools anymore.. and are not required to 'sign' their names anymore.. printing is fine.. Even on a document or drivers license


For real? They don't teach cursive in schools, anymore? Seriously? Please tell me you are joking. You are, right? Of course, you are. Surely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There is a town west of here that has a big "yellow brick road" festival every year. In school we had tornado drills like most places have fire drills. There were things like which side of the building to open windows and which side to close them. When a tornado passes close it sucks the air out and can break windows, collapse the building. The center or eye of a tornado is quiet. Freaky things happen in tornados. Straw has been found in poles and posts. The post is twisted to open the grain and the straw can enter then the post twists trapping the unbroken straw. Buildings have been picked up turned and lowered on the foundation and buildings have been picked up and moved, leaving something untouched sitting inside.
> 
> We had a shed where we stored the tractor. A tornado picked up the building, turned it upside down on the other side of the fence. Only other damage was the muffler was knocked off the tractor. This was an older style tractor where the muffler was on top the motor, a little taller than the driver.


Mother Nature is quite the power to be reckoned with and man keeps messing with her! And so much to learn living with her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It won!


Yea for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ..not knowing what to do with your handyman is soon solved .Put him on a flight to Manchester and I will keep him busy with jobs for a few months by which time you will have a list waiting .Hope you didn't hurt yourself with the shelves .Sure that style has a name but can't think of it.
Tanya ,what I know about alpacas would fit on one of those sticky things .
Melanie ...MKAL looking great .
Do you have car boot sales or is that a yard sale ?I would think a yard sale is held on your own property but may be wrong .Car boots are quite popular but people expect things for next to nothing .
That weather sounds horrific Tricia .Fancy picking up your tractor in the shed .It stopped me moaning about the downpour going on here .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie and Barbara - a husband who can use tools is priceless


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That is great and kudos to her. Thank you notes seem to be a lost art in today's electronic lifestyle. Even verbal thank yous are scarce.


In my family that, sadly seems to be all too true.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie and Barbara - a husband who can use tools is priceless


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you notes seem to be a lost art in today's electronic lifestyle. Even verbal thank yous are scarce.


Elizabeth's Rule for Gifts, Handknitted or otherwise: no thank you, no future gifts, and I don't care who you are.

Elizabeth the Meanie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations on having your mitt design chosen Elizabeth. I love this idea of using all those bits of sock yarn and already have the pattern in my library. I will definately join the KAL. 

DeEtta, I know I would never take the time to paint on wool, but I did like the results. It kind of reminds me of these new coloring books that have lovely designs and you get to do the color creation. 

Love this Peony too Sue. It really is very earthy looking with these colors!

Wonderful, cozy looking, hiking socks, Bev. They will keep your feet dry and blisterless. Pretty color too. 

Linda, the Earl Grey socks turned out wonderfully and do fit you well. I see you beaded all the down the heel. Does that feel okay in a shoe, or do you just wear them with open heel shoes?- just saw your latest response - good idea, hope you can get the bottom one off without breaking the yarn. 

Tanya, nice that you were able to connect with your friend.
I think llamas are the ones that will spit. 

Wow, Melanie. That is a funny story about your coworker not knowing what a stamp is. That seems unbelievable to me. I do still send cards and and write letters. I do like getting the real things too. 

Ann, mom had saved all the letters my dad had written her when he was in the army, and there were many. But when they moved from the house I had grown up in, she threw them all away, and I was to young to think about taking them to keep. I do regret it now. 
Pg51


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, your Bunny Muff MKAL is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> There is a town west of here that has a big "yellow brick road" festival every year.


The programme on American Railways had the ex politican visit here. Great fun
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> WOW Linda these turned out great!! and they look just like mine..  I don't know how we did it.. the only difference I can see is that I stopped the beads short, I didn't want them to rub at the heel.. I even stopped the lace at the toe like you did .. here is a small sample so you can see what I am talking about.. I may just have to take a picture of them on myself.. hubby has been very busy..
> For some reason my sock came out in the picture more of a blue than a gray... but it is in reality a very pretty gray


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> It won!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It never rains but it pours.
My daughter announce she, her DH and grandkids is moving about an hour and half away. I see them very regularly now but that will not be so easy further away. Employment is very difficult here and they have both got good jobs in Conway.
Whilst she was here I found another lump on Trixie. We knew she had one on her back which the vet had looked at but this is on her side. We have an appointment next week for the vet to see her.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie. They feel wonderful on.  Gonna hike in them tomorrow.  Your MKAL is looking good. Can't believe that youngster did not know what stamps are. 

Thanks, Barbara and Caryn. re: socks 

Thanks, Ronie. Before DLF led me astray into lace knitting D ), I decided I would always have socks on the needle. I tell you, I love this pattern. It gets done so quickly. I changed a few things in the pattern and have marked what fits my feet. I think I will be asking for some money for that wonderful yarn while there is still some left. Your Earl Greys are looking great!!

Nope, Elizabeth, they are not teaching cursive in the schools any more. My Gary says that in a few years old people will be able to write secret messages to each other, because no one else will be able to decifer them. 

Norma, sorry about your family moving away. Prayers for your Trixie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Congratulations on having your mitt design chosen Elizabeth. I love this idea of using all those bits of sock yarn and already have the pattern in my library. I will definately join the KAL.


Thanks, Caryn! Glad you will be joining us! It will be so much fun!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma, good luck with Trixie's appointment.

I do send paper cards each Christmas. Although I am getting fewer in return, which I miss. I found one last year that said 'you are important enough to get a real card', lol. 

Well, row 179 is taking more time than row 177 did. Along with even more beads are quite a number of k7tog. Yes, seven. There is a k5tog in the middle but it is easy comparatively. My little crochet hook is getting some use.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My Gary says that in a few years old people will be able to write secret messages to each other, because no one else will be able to decifer them.


LOL!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Nope, Elizabeth, they are not teaching cursive in the schools any more. My Gary says that in a few years old people will be able to write secret messages to each other, because no one else will be able to decifer them.


LOL! Sounds like we are heading into secret message territory quickly. I had no idea! I feel a Revive Cursive Revolution coming on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie and Barbara - a husband who can use tools is priceless


I agree. Last night after all was repaired, he said God knew what He was doing when he put us together.

Ann, he keeps plenty busy here. A few women in the neighborhood whose husbands aren't handy have tried to get him to do some things for them, offering to pay of course, and he very wisely turned them down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie and Barbara - a husband who can use tools is priceless


And what about a wife!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It never rains but it pours.
> My daughter announce she, her DH and grandkids is moving about an hour and half away. I see them very regularly now but that will not be so easy further away. Employment is very difficult here and they have both got good jobs in Conway.
> Whilst she was here I found another lump on Trixie. We knew she had one on her back which the vet had looked at but this is on her side. We have an appointment next week for the vet to see her.


I do hope it is not serious (Trixie) sorry about the family moving away- but so understandable- it will take more organisation to arrange visits, says she who never manages to get to see her family.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--that is pitiful for a young person to not know what stamps are. Years ago an 18 yr old did not know what a typewriter was. He could only go back as far as the pre-computer machines that were post electrics. But no one was using the old, manual typewriters by the time he was growing up. But stamps! 

I still see people sending thank you notes, especially from a big event like a birth or wedding. Since I don't mail things, I am always delighted if/when someone sends me a greeting card but I don't expect them.

Caryn--thanx. Couldn't recall if it was the llama or alpaca that had this defensive side to it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> For real? They don't teach cursive in schools, anymore? Seriously? Please tell me you are joking. You are, right? Of course, you are. Surely.


Sad to say but very true


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.. I then went on to take pictures with them on but the SD card was still in the computer..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope it is not serious (Trixie) sorry about the family moving away- but so understandable- it will take more organisation to arrange visits, says she who never manages to get to see her family.


Yes, hope Trixie is ok. I have to fly to see family. Sorry your's are moving away but at least it isn't too far for regular visits.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It never rains but it pours.
> My daughter announce she, her DH and grandkids is moving about an hour and half away. I see them very regularly now but that will not be so easy further away. Employment is very difficult here and they have both got good jobs in Conway.
> Whilst she was here I found another lump on Trixie. We knew she had one on her back which the vet had looked at but this is on her side. We have an appointment next week for the vet to see her.


I'm so sorry about Trixie I hope it is nothing  and also about the kids moving away.. a hour and a half isn't all that far.. its a nice road trip on a beautiful day


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There is a town west of here that has a big "yellow brick road" festival every year. In school we had tornado drills like most places have fire drills. There were things like which side of the building to open windows and which side to close them. When a tornado passes close it sucks the air out and can break windows, collapse the building. The center or eye of a tornado is quiet. Freaky things happen in tornados. Straw has been found in poles and posts. The post is twisted to open the grain and the straw can enter then the post twists trapping the unbroken straw. Buildings have been picked up turned and lowered on the foundation and buildings have been picked up and moved, leaving something untouched sitting inside.
> 
> We had a shed where we stored the tractor. A tornado picked up the building, turned it upside down on the other side of the fence. Only other damage was the muffler was knocked off the tractor. This was an older style tractor where the muffler was on top the motor, a little taller than the driver.


Thanks for the explanation, Tricia. I've wondered how the straw gets into a piece of wood. Makes sense now that it's explained!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok socks being modeled.. they are very big on me..  I will wash them and hope they shrink a bit.. if not I'll wear them around the house.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Tricia. I've wondered how the straw gets into a piece of wood. Makes sense now that it's explained!


I had always wondered that too...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And what about a wife!


Of course. After I apologized for making such a mess, my husband very sweetly said "you cook terrific meals that are healthy and taste good."


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

....and fifteen pages later....  

Those Earl.Grey.Hot socks are gorgeous!!! As are the yarns and WIPs. 

I am sorry to hear about families moving away. That especially tugs at my heart when our daughters are moving home next weekend. I am sooooo excited to have them here with us for awhile. They won't stay long, they are too used to being on their own, but it sure will be fun while it lasts.

I hope Trixie is going to be ok.

Thanks for the straw in the pole explanation, Tricia. I am glad you are ok. We had some crazy weather in the vicinity Sunday evening - no injuries that I know of.

Happy Knitting! Crocheting! Tatting! etc.!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> On my way!!!... Ok _Voted _


I did, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks to all who voted for my mitts for the KAL in May. I am so thrilled they have been chosen. I have put the mitts 25% off with the coupon code FGFRULES through May 1 for anyone who would like to join us. The pattern page is here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/potluck-mitts
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They look great, Bev and speaking of socks I finished my Earl Grey last night.


They look great, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth - voted  Although I think it was after you won.
> 
> Glad you are ok Tricia.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue this is looking great! I like the color combo so far... I think this pattern is a lot of fun... maybe I'll check it out :.. I have to finish up some WIP's before I get going on anything else though.. not to long before my needles are empty again
> 
> Cute Cute Cute socks Bev!!!! and perfect for those long hikes.. I have to say I am a bit excited about making socks again.. I can see why some have them on the needles all the time..


Ditto on both from me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> WOW Linda these turned out great!! and they look just like mine..  I don't know how we did it.. the only difference I can see is that I stopped the beads short, I didn't want them to rub at the heel.. I even stopped the lace at the toe like you did .. here is a small sample so you can see what I am talking about.. I may just have to take a picture of them on myself.. hubby has been very busy..
> For some reason my sock came out in the picture more of a blue than a gray... but it is in reality a very pretty gray


Your sock looks great, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie and Barbara - a husband who can use tools is priceless


I completely agree! I have a wonderful Mr. Fix-It!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It never rains but it pours.
> My daughter announce she, her DH and grandkids is moving about an hour and half away. I see them very regularly now but that will not be so easy further away. Employment is very difficult here and they have both got good jobs in Conway.
> Whilst she was here I found another lump on Trixie. We knew she had one on her back which the vet had looked at but this is on her side. We have an appointment next week for the vet to see her.


Sorry about your DD and her family moving further away from you and also about Trixie. Hope all goes well with her vet appointment.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ok socks being modeled.. they are very big on me..  I will wash them and hope they shrink a bit.. if not I'll wear them around the house.. LOL


They look fabulous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> LOL! Sounds like we are heading into secret message territory quickly. I had no idea! I feel a Revive Cursive Revolution coming on.


Not only do they not pay any attention to handwriting in print or cursive, they barely use books in some schools. My older gd had no books in her high school that pretended to focus on technology. I am so glad we started buying her books when we got her.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And what about a wife!


Ah, but even though we can use tools, it is nice to have the option of saying 'could you do this for me honey?' while we go off and knit


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok socks being modeled.. they are very big on me..  I will wash them and hope they shrink a bit.. if not I'll wear them around the house.. LOL


Very nice. Know you said they were grey but they are showing a very pleasant blue. I also see your concern about a toe going thru the lace. My feet don't have that problem. Nice to see their cockeyed shape is good for something.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Of course. After I apologized for making such a mess, my husband very sweetly said "you cook terrific meals that are healthy and taste good."


Yes, of course, but I was referring to women who handle tools and do much of the repairs in a house. I was always the one and only here.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok socks being modeled.. they are very big on me..  I will wash them and hope they shrink a bit.. if not I'll wear them around the house.. LOL


They look good! But not grey, definitely blue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, of course, but I was referring to women who handle tools and do much of the repairs in a house. I was always the one and only here.


I have my own tools  Bums me out when he 'borrows' a socket or something and does not return it. Hmph He certainly has a lot more tools than me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, but even though we can use tools, it is nice to have the option of saying 'could you do this for me honey?' while we go off and knit


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, of course, but I was referring to women who handle tools and do much of the repairs in a house. I was always the one and only here.


From a fix it standpoint, you are ahead of the game. I told him I would have called California Closets 😆


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful afternoon Sue. Hope it went as planned. 

Good progress on the mkal Melanie. Looking great. 

Glad you dh was able to help sturdy the shelves for you Barbara. Hope you didn't get hurt. 

Ronie your socks turned out so pretty. Funny how blue the gray looks. Did you get them to fit the way you wanted? I just saw your new post and that they are big. They look great and look like they fit in the picture. 

Oh Norma, that is hard when family moves further away. But an hour and a half is doable when the weather is ok. Hope the lumps on the dog turn out to be nothing. Bodhi seems to get them too. One of them the vet said was no problem, but the other is suspicious and if it grows we will have to get it biopsied. He did have one removed a few years ago.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

After the war when we moved away from my grandmother's house my mother wrote every Sunday and Gran did the same .
I stopped sending cards at Christmas preferring to donate the money I would have spent to worthwhile causes. Many have done this as postage rates are high.Poor Trixie .Let's hope it is one of those things which dogs get.Pity the family are moving but sometimes necessary .
Ronie the socks look blue but very good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> T
> 
> Norma, sorry about your family moving away. Prayers for your Trixie.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Yes, hope Trixie is ok. I have to fly to see family. Sorry your's are moving away but at least it isn't too far for regular visits.


I realised that so I can't grumble. I will miss seeing them all the time as they were only 20 minutes drive away.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I'm so sorry about Trixie I hope it is nothing  and also about the kids moving away.. a hour and a half isn't all that far.. its a nice road trip on a beautiful day


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your socks are very pretty though, Ronie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about your DD and her family moving further away from you and also about Trixie. Hope all goes well with her vet appointment.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Oh Norma, that is hard when family moves further away. But an hour and a half is doable when the weather is ok. Hope the lumps on the dog turn out to be nothing. Bodhi seems to get them too. One of them the vet said was no problem, but the other is suspicious and if it grows we will have to get it biopsied. He did have one removed a few years ago.


Ihave been spoilt having them close. I think the vet will want to do a biopsy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Poor Trixie .Let's hope it is one of those things which dogs get.Pity the family are moving but sometimes necessary .


You know what it like in rural Wales. SIL has stuggled as many do round here and Sara would have only got the minimum wage. In Conway they are on sure footing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, but even though we can use tools, it is nice to have the option of saying 'could you do this for me honey?' while we go off and knit


Yes, if it is an equal arrangement. Years ago I had an all women's crew on a Weatherization crew I ran. Over the years almost all the women came back to me to let me know the impact of the crew on them. One woman, a mother 3 by the age of 16, told me that in her house her husband didn't know which end of a hammer to use and totally deferred to her. She told me this with such pride. I had a few of these stories which made me feel very good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have my own tools  Bums me out when he 'borrows' a socket or something and does not return it. Hmph He certainly has a lot more tools than me.


Turn around is fair play!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--know how frustrating it is the think of the 1.5 hr drive but after a few times it will feel fine. Sure is a lot better than in another country.

Hope Trixie is okay.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And then there is the situation where you have 2 or more complete sets...and someone keeps buying more "pretty" tool sets (DAD!) that I only have to grab the parts that one older set is missing out of the new...or just select the other way as needed. 5 sets or more...do you think I'm missing any socket sets??? :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> They look fabulous!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Y told me that in her house her husband didn't know which end of a hammer to use and totally deferred to her. She told me this with such pride. I had a few of these stories which made me feel very good.


I grew up around car guys, mostly dated car guys, and married a car guy. Yes, I am a car girl.  One can never have too much cubic displacement, lol. Every so often I end up in conversation with a man who knows so little about how his car works other than where to put the gas nozzle that it takes me by surprise, lol. Then when I end up in conversation with a car guy they are ecstatic that they can talk about engine parts and my eyes don't glaze over, lol. Wait till they find out I like football and I can cook, LOL!

But seriously, being able to take care of one's self is exceedingly valuable.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> And then there is the situation where you have 2 or more complete sets...and someone keeps buying more "pretty" tool sets (DAD!) that I only have to grab the parts that one older set is missing out of the new...or just select the other way as needed. 5 sets or more...do you think I'm missing any socket sets??? :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Got deep well sockets, both metric and english?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free April 27-April29.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dry-creek-shawl

And another

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shetland-glory

And another couple

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/f720-fairisle-cowl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-in-cashmere

And another couple

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/f721-shawl

This one free until May 1,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/centripetal-mittens

Feel like I am on a roll here!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/textures-in-triangles

This is really the last one. It uses single balls of KnitPicks Palette, and I still have a few of those:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/time-travellers-shawl
Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I realised that so I can't grumble. I will miss seeing them all the time as they were only 20 minutes drive away.


I hope I didn't sound unsympathic. If I did, I didn't mean to. Everyone's reality is their own. I lived that close to my grandmother when I was a child and we were at her house a lot. I have special memories of my times with her and grandpa. What is different for me in living a plane ride away from my geandchildren is that I get total immersion when I visit. And I just love it that they race to my bed to sleep with me when I am there. It was funny last Christmas, my grandson had come to bed with me and I asked him where Papa, as they call my husband, was going to sleep and he pointed to his bedroom.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, if it is an equal arrangement. Years ago I had an all women's crew on a Weatherization crew I ran. Over the years almost all the women came back to me to let me know the impact of the crew on them. One woman, a mother 3 by the age of 16, told me that in her house her husband didn't know which end of a hammer to use and totally deferred to her. She told me this with such pride. I had a few of these stories which made me feel very good.


That is a great story. So nice that you made such a difference in their lives and that they told you about it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, your Earl Grey look great. Mine are big on me also. They shrink back when washed, but tend to stretch out again.

THanks, Pam.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I grew up around car guys, mostly dated car guys, and married a car guy. Yes, I am a car girl.  One can never have too much cubic displacement, lol. Every so often I end up in conversation with a man who knows so little about how his car works other than where to put the gas nozzle that it takes me by surprise, lol. Then when I end up in conversation with a car guy they are ecstatic that they can talk about engine parts and my eyes don't glaze over, lol. Wait till they find out I like football and I can cook, LOL!
> 
> But seriously, being able to take care of one's self is exceedingly valuable.


This has always been a big value of mine and have learned so many things because of it. Made sure my daughter developed a sense of empowerment in her life, too, and we worked very hard with our foster girl. She was particularly hard as her background was of people who had no sense of empowerment about anything in their lives. I attended a ZBA meeting tonite because of a property that illegally did clear cutting. There were 5 men and no women on this commission. If I leave the ECC, the ZBA is where i would want an appointment. These guys need to see that women can know about property, codes, variances, etc. The ZBA is actually much easier than the work of the ECC.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a great story. So nice that you made such a difference in their lives and that they told you about it.


It really was. The agency I worked for was lousy and only hired me to cover their sexist butts, so it was especially satisfying to see that I was able to have such meaningful impact on these women.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Since we are reporting on WIPs, here is a picture of mine but they won't be finished in two weeks, I am sure. And, of course, it doesn't include ones not started!
> 
> First pic clockwise from top left: sweater for DIL for Christmas (did I mention it was meant for last year?😱), tapestry crochet bag, Formal Gardens, almost done with chart 10, circle sweater, and the back of a lightweight lace SS sweater.
> 
> ...


These are going to be really wonderful and I especially like your "teapot sweater"!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> My Potluck Mitts (they use little bits of fingering weight stash to make them) have been nominated for the May KAL in the Fingerless Gloves Fanatics group on Ravelry. I am soooo excited!
> 
> If you would like to vote for them, please go to the link below and click the *'agree'* button on that post (they don't count the 'loves', only the 'agree's. Thanks for voting if you happen to be on Ravelry!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fingerless-glove-fanatics/3417238/1-25#2


I like yours best, anyway. So I did hit agree! Good luck Elizabeth.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Elizabeth's Rule for Gifts, Handknitted or otherwise: no thank you, no future gifts, and I don't care who you are.
> 
> Elizabeth the Meanie


Sounds good to me. Do hate to punish the child for not being taught by the parent however.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> These are going to be really wonderful and I especially like your "teapot sweater"!


Thank you, Dodie. I think I'll make one for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Did you have any idea where she moved to? Also is her name unusual. It is possible you could find her through the Internet. I lived in Australia when little, living there for five years. My best friend from school and I corresponded for over 12 years after I returned to UK, then lost contact after she had her third child. I knew the names of her three sons and that her husband was American. In 2010, nearly forty years later, I decided I wanted to try and find her. Her surname was unusual, which was a help, and I had her last address near Sydney. So I went online, just putting "Jane Doe in Australia" and then narrowing the search to the Sydney area. I did find some info re her. Then I put in one of her sons' names and came up with someone listed as a manager of a car dealership in Sydney. I decided to take a chance and try and contact him. I opened a new email account, as I was after all contacting a total stranger, and put in the subject line something like " Looking for Jane Doe maiden name so and so" to get his attention, especially as I was emailing him at the dealership. Three or four days later, I got an email from my friend, totally amazed that I had contacted her after all that time. We are still in touch, occasionally. When I had contacted she had just lost her DH a couple of months previously. I really hope to get a chance to meet her if we get to Australia in a couple of years like I hope to. I was helped in my search that she had an unusual surname. Smith obviously would not have worked!
> 
> Sue
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> 2 of the skeins my daughter gave me. I've put the llama away with taking a pic.


That is really nice. I especially like the bottom one.

Webs is having a sale and I ended up buying 3 skeins of lace weight wool/silk. Very pretty colors, also. When they get here, I will take pictures and show everyone.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Why not try again, Dodie? It isn't really difficult - just very big but that is one of the things I like about it.


No, I've got the Haruni (or Harumi) to do and I think that is going to be difficult enough for me. I haven't knitted lace enough to geel really comfortable to knit the SW. Maybe in a few years!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> LOL! Sounds like we are heading into secret message territory quickly. I had no idea! I feel a Revive Cursive Revolution coming on.


Soon printing will not be taught either. After all keyboards are too small. Spelling either. It will all be a shorthand of letters. Imho

This senior feels so out of date!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

ufoquilter said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Tricia. I've wondered how the straw gets into a piece of wood. Makes sense now that it's explained!


Your welcome Elly. I always wondered as a kid but saw it and other strange things.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Soon printing will not be taught either. Mm after keyboards are too s mm all. Spelling either. It will all be a shorthand of letters. Imho
> 
> This senior feels so out of date!


OLO!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Dodie, some other places to check are the assisted living areas both senior citizens and disabled or rehabilitation centers, vacation Bible study groups. Here the seniors in assisted living make fund raisers for their fund raising store or table and make items for annual fair entries. They also make things for other charities: hats mittens, scarves, wash cloths, baby blankets and other simpe items. Hands busy, mind active. Helping with flexibility too.


Thank you, Tricia. I did give some to the Senior Center. I'll have John check at the assisted living places that he goes to with his work.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> I saw this posted somewhere and thought it was pretty amazing. It is lace that is then hand painted! Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


Caryn, that is amazing.

My aunt used to use water colors and paint over black and white pictures. I have one of me as a baby that is framed in one of the old picture frames that has a curved glass. It is quite lovely and, of course, I was a very beautiful baby!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> They look great, Bev and speaking of socks I finished my Earl Grey last night.


Linda, the socks are really wonderful. I love the way they look, but wouldn't want to drink any tea that was that color! ;-)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Got deep well sockets, both metric and English?


I only have a need for manipulate items in a computer case. Not breaking bolts free in a aerial vehicle. Though I think my Dad has a air compressor set.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you, Tricia. I did give some to the Senior Center. I'll have John check at the assisted living places that he goes to with his work.


Just a thought to help those with limited income to help others and help them feel useful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--know how frustrating it is the think of the 1.5 hr drive but after a few times it will feel fine. Sure is a lot better than in another country.
> 
> Hope Trixie is okay.


Thank you, Tanya. I know their life will be so much easier there, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I hope I didn't sound unsympathic. If I did, I didn't mean to. Everyone's reality is their own. I lived that close to my grandmother when I was a child and we were at her house a lot. I have special memories of my times with her and grandpa. What is different for me in living a plane ride away from my geandchildren is that I get total immersion when I visit. And I just love it that they race to my bed to sleep with me when I am there. It was funny last Christmas, my grandson had come to bed with me and I asked him where Papa, as they call my husband, was going to sleep and he pointed to his bedroom.


No you didn't sound unsympathetic. That sounds such a wonderful experience with your GS
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought for our last trip out we would look at some of the beaches in Pembrokeshire. They are very lovely and a surfer's paradise.

This is our very favourite. All my children have happy memories of it as there is a castle and a beach. Perfect!!
http://manorbiercastle.co.uk/

There is the pretty town of Tenby.
http://www.tenbyvisitorguide.co.uk/

Here is a surfer's beach.

http://www.visitpembrokeshire.com/explore-pembrokeshire/beaches/newgale/

Now I have to'fess up. I am on one of my retreat weekends from today until Sunday but I am sure you will be fine and keep chatting. I will pop in before I go.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Very many thanks Norma .I once stayed in Tenby .I also went to Saundersfoot ,camping ,as a Girl Guide and it was there I receivedmy O level results .
The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !
Dodie ..there were some special paints which were for painting photographs .My father painted some .It was a craze I think.
Barbara ..good they enjoy your visits so much .
Yesterday my waste disposal unit was blocked .I had a job disconnecting the pipe but finally cleared it .Thank goodness for plastic piping . As an independant person can manage a few small jobs .
Don't want to bore you with a weather report but yesterday we had ,sun ,sleet,snow ,hail ,rain and thunder .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma ...enjoy your time away .


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

annweb said:


> Don't want to bore you with a weather report but yesterday we had ,sun ,sleet,snow ,hail ,rain and thunder .


Well, at least the weather was entertaining and you didn't get bored!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Norma ...enjoy your time away .


Thanks you. It is going to the A55 that is the problem!! Then it is a breeze :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Caryn, that is amazing.
> 
> My aunt used to use water colors and paint over black and white pictures. I have one of me as a baby that is framed in one of the old picture frames that has a curved glass. It is quite lovely and, of course, I was a very beautiful baby!


I have a photo of me as a baby that was painted too. There is something very special about how they did that. Mine was done by the photography studio that took the photo.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, thanks so much for the links to these beautiful places. That castle by the sea is idyllic and the little town with the colorful houses was a delight to see. 
Hope you enjoy your retreat. 

Ann, you did good fixing that disposal. That is always a challenge getting to it under the sink! Your weather sounds very unsettling.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these, Norma. There are some beautiful seascapes there.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I thought for our last trip out we would look at some of the beaches in Pembrokeshire. They are very lovely and a surfer's paradise.
> 
> This is our very favourite. All my children have happy memories of it as there is a castle and a beach. Perfect!!
> http://manorbiercastle.co.uk/
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, it's funny that you remember where you were when you received your O level results. I don't remember where I was for O level results, but for A level results I was working as a chalet maid at Butlins in Skegness. There were about five of us from my school who went there that summer, our last together before going off to college and going on our own ways. I can't believe that we had to wait six weeks for the results, knowing whether your grades would get you into college. So long ago!

It's great that you were able to unclog your disposal.

Sue


annweb said:


> Very many thanks Norma .I once stayed in Tenby .I also went to Saundersfoot ,camping ,as a Girl Guide and it was there I receivedmy O level results .
> The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !
> Dodie ..there were some special paints which were for painting photographs .My father painted some .It was a craze I think.
> Barbara ..good they enjoy your visits so much .
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I only have a need for manipulate items in a computer case. Not breaking bolts free in a aerial vehicle. Though I think my Dad has a air compressor set.


Ah, long shafted screwdrivers


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> C of course, I was a very beautiful baby!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !
> 
> Yesterday my waste disposal unit was blocked .I had a job disconnecting the pipe but finally cleared it .Thank goodness for plastic piping . As an independant person can manage a few small jobs .
> Don't want to bore you with a weather report but yesterday we had ,sun ,sleet,snow ,hail ,rain and thunder .


Well, both the helicopter and a car would work. Curvy roads and a well handling car are fun 

Sounds like quite a day for you!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the continued tour Norma. And enjoy your get-away.

Row 181 is taking just as long as 177 and 179. This row has 163 beads in 365 stitches. But no k7tog's! Next row is the last return row then the bind off. Yay!

Sorry to say but weatherwise we *might* get down to 74 overnight (23 C). It has been quite toasty during the day but I work indoors.

Hope all enjoy the rest of their day / night,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--the weather didn't miss much yesterday. Kept you on your toes as for what could be done.

Physical work is so good for the spirit; it can be so empowering to 'conquer' the physical world around you, even with small jobs.

Norma--have a great retreat. What is the A55? Did I miss something?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have a photo of me as a baby that was painted too. There is something very special about how they did that. Mine was done by the photography studio that took the photo.


I so remember those that were professionally done. It was a thing to take in your black and whites and get them colored. People did that mainly with portraits as I recall.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Norma--have a great retreat. What is the A55? Did I miss something?


Since Norma is vacationing - A55 is a highway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Very many thanks Norma .I once stayed in Tenby .I also went to Saundersfoot ,camping ,as a Girl Guide and it was there I receivedmy O level results .
> The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !
> Dodie ..there were some special paints which were for painting photographs .My father painted some .It was a craze I think.
> Barbara ..good they enjoy your visits so much .
> ...


I am sure many of our American friends think of the hour and a half as easy because of, in general, their very much different road conditions- it is not only the narrow roads Norma will have to face but increased costs. Melanie will have a better idea perhaps- I seem to remember that Wales is one of the many countries she has toured.
The hour and a half that I traveled yesterday is very different because it is being turned into motorway most of the way- still some road works, but not too much any longer
BTW *Happy Birthday Caryn!*


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ann--the weather didn't miss much yesterday. Kept you on your toes as for what could be done.
> 
> Physical work is so good for the spirit; it can be so empowering to 'conquer' the physical world around you, even with small jobs.
> 
> Norma--have a great retreat. What is the A55? Did I miss something?


Thanks, Tanya! No you didn't miss anything. The A55 is the main route in North wales. We have a difficult route to get it. Linda and Ann will know it well. I am off now :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Burthday, Caryn.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Since Norma is vacationing - A55 is a highway.


Ah!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--have a very happy day today. I am sure you are doing something special.

Norma--have a safe drive. We do have our nightmare road here, too. I really try to avoid them totally, or at least not drive during rush hour.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> ....and fifteen pages later....
> 
> I am sorry to hear about families moving away. That especially tugs at my heart when our daughters are moving home next weekend. I am sooooo excited to have them here with us for awhile. They won't stay long, they are too used to being on their own, but it sure will be fun while it lasts.
> 
> Happy Knitting! Crocheting! Tatting! etc.!


YAY I bet you are excited  It is great that they are so close to each other.. it helps when they are moving about the country   but it will be wonderful for you and your family to have them home for awhile


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, your Earl Grey look great. Mine are big on me also. They shrink back when washed, but tend to stretch out again.
> 
> THanks, Pam.


Thanks Bev and all who commented on my socks.. they are a bust  I wasn't at work 5 minutes before I bought a new pair of socks.. LOL those beads have to go!!!!! and they stretched out so bad.. I can fix all of this and I will get some good wear out of them but straight off the needles isn't going to work...

I was hoping that the color would of shown a true gray when I took the outside pictures.. the whole reason for buying this yarn was because of the color.. oh well.. I know what color they are.. and they are not in the least bit blue in real life.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> No, I've got the Haruni (or Harumi) to do and I think that is going to be difficult enough for me. I haven't knitted lace enough to geel really comfortable to knit the SW. Maybe in a few years!


Is this the LP you are hosting? There are a few patterns close to that name... I'd like to join in if at all possible. 

I know what you mean about finding your friend.. it would be great on one hand or very painful on the other.. I hope she found help and that it was just swollen lymphnoids.. that is what my lumps are all about LOL but scary until found out..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev and all who commented on my socks.. they are a bust  I wasn't at work 5 minutes before I bought a new pair of socks.. LOL those beads have to go!!!!! and they stretched out so bad.. I can fix all of this and I will get some good wear out of them but straight off the needles isn't going to work...
> 
> I was hoping that the color would of shown a true gray when I took the outside pictures.. the whole reason for buying this yarn was because of the color.. oh well.. I know what color they are.. and they are not in the least bit blue in real life.. LOL


Because of the lace these socks are very stretchy so adjusting the stitch count according to your foot size/shape is very helpful. I did not have the stretching during the wearing as you describe. I also did not do the beads which looked to me a possible problem at the heel level.

Given the top down construction, it is not that difficult to open the toe and redo. Frustrating to have this happen, but a big plus that you have the skills to make the corrections.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tour Norma I hope you have/had a wonderful time  Our roads are pretty scary at times.. when living in Eastern Oregon we have very few Highway's and mostly just back roads.. besides the point that to take the 'good' roads would mean going many miles out of our way we chose those old country back roads.. Like Melanie said.. with a good handling car they can be a lot of fun.. of course I have no idea what your roads are like.. I do know that there was one back road I wouldn't ever drive again.. very scary!!! so I would go the 30 miles out of my way to get to where I needed to go... 

Tanya the isn't a bad idea about taking the toe out and redoing the foot. Starting with the heel.. but the whole sock is too big.. I guess they could be a slouchy sock. I just need to wash them and see what happens.. first things first is the pliers.. LOL
You also did a lot for those ladies.. sometimes just a little confidence is all they need to change the course of their lives .. being a single Mom for 12 years I learned to do things for myself too... It is also what gets hubby off the couch and get things done.. I just tell him it needs done whether I do it or he does it!!! he ends up doing most of everything... I'm still waiting for the tile at the front door to be laid... I swear I am going to get my friend over here and do it while he is at work one of these days... LOL (that is probably what he is wishing for)

My Dad passed when I was 3 and we have family picture's taken where he colored them in... Mom said it was a kit and that he had a great time getting the colors right  I guess he was the artistic one in the family although my Mom was very creative herself


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the tour Norma I hope you have/had a wonderful time  Our roads are pretty scary at times.. when living in Eastern Oregon we have very few Highway's and mostly just back roads.. besides the point that to take the 'good' roads would mean going many miles out of our way we chose those old country back roads.. Like Melanie said.. with a good handling car they can be a lot of fun.. of course I have no idea what your roads are like.. I do know that there was one back road I wouldn't ever drive again.. very scary!!! so I would go the 30 miles out of my way to get to where I needed to go...
> 
> Tanya the isn't a bad idea about taking the toe out and redoing the foot. Starting with the heel.. but the whole sock is too big.. I guess they could be a slouchy sock. I just need to wash them and see what happens.. first things first is the pliers.. LOL
> You also did a lot for those ladies.. sometimes just a little confidence is all they need to change the course of their lives .. being a single Mom for 12 years I learned to do things for myself too... It is also what gets hubby off the couch and get things done.. I just tell him it needs done whether I do it or he does it!!! he ends up doing most of everything... I'm still waiting for the tile at the front door to be laid... I swear I am going to get my friend over here and do it while he is at work one of these days... LOL (that is probably what he is wishing for)
> ...


We have a State road that runs down the east side of the Hudson River. It goes through old Rockefeller land. When they did that road, considered very scenic, Rockefeller refused to let them put any lights on the road in the section that was visible from his land. That road is very windy, cut into the edge of the mountain so there is a wildly steep drop on one side and steep mountain on the other. It is a fast road too. When younger we did it at about 90 mph. Last time I did that road my heart was in my mouth and really had to think where we were at when younger to drive the way we did.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Norma -- wonderful tour and although you're on retreat already, I'm imagining a wonderful weekend. As I recall from last year, you always go somewhere special. Hope to hear more when you return reinvigorated.

Ann -- disposals, ugh!! I've had too many instances with them and it always happens to me just before a large crowd of people are about to descend on the house -- like the morning of a holiday or afternoon of a nice dinner. But congrats!!! anyway. Good for you.

Ronie & Tanya -- we have a few of those "don't know how I drove it roads" around here. One is known as Dougherty Slide. It is a very narrow, very twisty, without good vision road up the side of a mountain, 2-lane and no guardrails or shoulders - at least paved. At the top there is a sheer drop of about 600 feet. How I ever drove down it with a 26" moving van pulling my car on a trailer, is beyond me. The real challenge on this road is that it is used by the big transport trucks and they take up more than their share of the road going around the curves. The county has been working with the state for more than 20 years to deal with this issue, but the challenge is that they will have to completely re-route the road -- it isn't just a question of straightening it out or widening it -- and that explains why there are no guardrails -- no where to anchor them in mid-air. I think the last time I drove that road was about 15 years ago and if I have my way, it will stay the last time.....

Goodness Tanya -- 90 mph. You must have been a wild one.

Report on hair cut. Went great. Looks just like it always has -- I'm in a rut and have been wearing my hair the same way since my mid-teens.  It was such a pleasure to have someone else deal with the back of the head. Now I just need to wait for it to grow out and see how long before I need another one. When I did it, I cut it very short -- so I could put off the next cut for 6 and sometimes 8 weeks. I don't think she butchered me quite as much as I would have.

Just about finished with the next baby shawl -- it is supposed to be a small one: approx. 15-18 inches square. At this point, I'm really sorry I chose this edging -- I'm sick of working it and I still have 2 more shawls to do, but larger sized. You'll probably have to peel me off the ceiling by then. 

Have been thinking alot (while doing edgings) about the session in June on the Math of Shetland Shawls which of course it whatever we want to make it. Do any of you have any specifics that you'd like me to address? I hope so. 

Have a great weekend. I have to go make a birthday cake for my friend Laury who I guess shares Caryn's birthday. Sorry, Caryn, you're just too far away for a cake. Laury loves carrot cake with lots of gooey cream cheese icing and pecans. Can't say that I blame her. Maybe if she is home when I deliver it, I'll get to have a piece too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma ...enjoy your time away .


And from me, too, Norma.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW *Happy Birthday Caryn!*


And a very Happy Birthday to you, Caryn, from me, too! I hope you have a wonderful day and year to come!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY I bet you are excited  It is great that they are so close to each other.. it helps when they are moving about the country   but it will be wonderful for you and your family to have them home for awhile


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- wonderful tour and although you're on retreat already, I'm imagining a wonderful weekend. As I recall from last year, you always go somewhere special. Hope to hear more when you return reinvigorated.
> 
> Ann -- disposals, ugh!! I've had too many instances with them and it always happens to me just before a large crowd of people are about to descend on the house -- like the morning of a holiday or afternoon of a nice dinner. But congrats!!! anyway. Good for you.
> 
> ...


Glad you haircut was a good experience. I am sure that makes you feel good.

I too wear my hair the same as in my teens but I never cut my hair. It is a 1 barrette wonder that can be ignored most of the time except when needing washing.

That b'day cake sounds like it will be wonderful gift for Laurie.
So nice of you to do that for her.

Your road description reminds me of a mountain road in Mexico going up from Oaxaca. So many years ago but it left an indelible image in my mind. It was another one of those narrow, dirt roads, with a major drop on one side and definitely not wide enough for 2 vehicles to pass each other. That was the scariest part of the 4-5 hour trip. At one point there was another bus and it was heart failure time for me but somehow these drivers maneuvered around each other and we got the end alive. Such magnificent views though.

And yes, life was very intense when I was younger and our driving reflected it. I was even criticized for not driving faster when I was still a relatively new driver. Can't forget that. But will say, those of us still here, have all slowed down considerably in more ways than one.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, but even though we can use tools, it is nice to have the option of saying 'could you do this for me honey?' while we go off and knit


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I have my own tools  Bums me out when he 'borrows' a socket or something and does not return it. Hmph He certainly has a lot more tools than me.


I solved that problem with my ex. I painted all my tools a fluorescent pink. He never touched them again. LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I solved that problem with my ex. I painted all my tools a fluorescent pink. He never touched them again. LOL!


Good one, Elizabeth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I solved that problem with my ex. I painted all my tools a fluorescent pink. He never touched them again. LOL!


I did a similar thing with the guys on the crew who were always taking my tools and not returning them. I bought pink leads and colored some of the tools. They wouldn't be caught dead using pink! Hahaha


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Soon printing will not be taught either. After all keyboards are too small. Spelling either. It will all be a shorthand of letters. Imho
> 
> This senior feels so out of date!


All the texting shorthand confuses me, so I have a 'stupid' phone so no one can text me. They have to actually _talk_!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> OLO!


Old-lady-out of it?
Out loud ornithology?
Oh, look! Olives!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I thought for our last trip out we would look at some of the beaches in Pembrokeshire. They are very lovely and a surfer's paradise.
> 
> This is our very favourite. All my children have happy memories of it as there is a castle and a beach. Perfect!!
> http://manorbiercastle.co.uk/
> ...


What lovely places, Norma. Have a wonderful retreat weekend!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one, Elizabeth!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful, I love the speckly one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth - voted  Although I think it was after you won.
> 
> Glad you are ok Tricia.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Melanie and thank you for your socks comment.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have such a great DIL, she makes sure my grandchildren write thank you letters for gifts. I treasure them and keep them in a folder.
> 
> And, yes love your socks Linda. The beads are a nice touch.


Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks to everyone about my WIP's, DeEtta, Tanya, Sue, Linda-yes I keep myself too busy and then fight to get things done, Julie, Elizabeth, Ronie, Pam,Caryn, Ann, Bev-like your socks, very nice. Sorry if I forgot anyone.
> 
> Caryn, that painted lace was interesting. Cannot imagine doing that after all the knitting to get it done. Much easier to buy variegated yarn 😊
> 
> Well, yesterday I created more work for myself. In my weaving room, there is a small walk in closet where I store all my craft supplies. Nice built in shelves that you can change the height moving the little metal pegs on the sides to the series of holes you want. Hope I am explaining that correctly. I was on a chair getting to the very top shelf, started to waver a bit and caught myself with one of the shelves and they all came tumbling down. After trying to get them back in place and having them continue to tumble, I sheepishly told my husband "I have a problem". So for the next hour we moved everything out, he replaced the shelves and screwed them in at the sides. Now, my big project today is reorganizing all of that yarn to which he commented that it might be time to get rid of some things I never use. Don't know what I would do with my handyman!


Hope you weren't hurt, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> WOW Linda these turned out great!! and they look just like mine..  I don't know how we did it.. the only difference I can see is that I stopped the beads short, I didn't want them to rub at the heel.. I even stopped the lace at the toe like you did .. here is a small sample so you can see what I am talking about.. I may just have to take a picture of them on myself.. hubby has been very busy..
> For some reason my sock came out in the picture more of a blue than a gray... but it is in reality a very pretty gray


Great sock, Ronie. Even our beads are similar.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL I did the same thing with my socks too.. I just know that if I am wearing them at work at one point my toe would go through the opening...LOL then I'd look like a 'blooming idiot' until I could get it fixed...
> Linda I was thinking the same about my beads.. if they bother me I'll very carefully break a few to get them out of the heel.. I guess they would be nice in backless shoes but those go flying off my feet LOL so I don't have a pair..


I agree the beads aren't really practical but mine will be worn without shoes around the house so hopefully they will be ok.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> For real? They don't teach cursive in schools, anymore? Seriously? Please tell me you are joking. You are, right? Of course, you are. Surely.


Over here the tide is turning and most primary schools seem to be teaching cursive again. My 6 year old gk is definitely learning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It never rains but it pours.
> My daughter announce she, her DH and grandkids is moving about an hour and half away. I see them very regularly now but that will not be so easy further away. Employment is very difficult here and they have both got good jobs in Conway.
> Whilst she was here I found another lump on Trixie. We knew she had one on her back which the vet had looked at but this is on her side. We have an appointment next week for the vet to see her.


Sorry it will be harder to see your family, Norma. We have the same problem - 2-3 hours down the M6 to see ours but I'm sure you will work something out.
Do hope Trixie is ok.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok socks being modeled.. they are very big on me..  I will wash them and hope they shrink a bit.. if not I'll wear them around the house.. LOL


They look great, Ronie. They are not obviously too big but it is all about how they feel on your feet, isn't it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb wrote:

The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !

Yesterday my waste disposal unit was blocked .I had a job disconnecting the pipe but finally cleared it .Thank goodness for plastic piping . As an independant person can manage a few small jobs .
Don't want to bore you with a weather report but yesterday we had ,sun ,sleet,snow ,hail ,rain and thunder .


Well, both the helicopter and a car would work. Curvy roads and a well handling car are fun 

Sounds like quite a day for you!


...I was thinking those curves would be fun on a motorcycle.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> .....Report on hair cut. Went great. Looks just like it always has -- I'm in a rut and have been wearing my hair the same way since my mid-teens. It was such a pleasure to have someone else deal with the back of the head. Now I just need to wait for it to grow out and see how long before I need another one. When I did it, I cut it very short -- so I could put off the next cut for 6 and sometimes 8 weeks. I don't think she butchered me quite as much as I would have.
> 
> Just about finished with the next baby shawl -- it is supposed to be a small one: approx. 15-18 inches square. At this point, I'm really sorry I chose this edging -- I'm sick of working it and I still have 2 more shawls to do, but larger sized. You'll probably have to peel me off the ceiling by then.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the successful haircut, DeEtta!

Do the edges "have" to stay the same?

Enjoy a bite for me, too!!! I LOVE carrot cake!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You know what it like in rural Wales. SIL has stuggled as many do round here and Sara would have only got the minimum wage. In Conway they are on sure footing.


And the Conway area is beautiful too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the tour, Norma!!! Have a peaceful weekend. 

I'm sorry about your socks, Ronie, but glad you can do something about the fit.

Pink tools. I love it!!! :thumbup:

*Happy Birthday, Caryn!!!*


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Linda, the socks are really wonderful. I love the way they look, but wouldn't want to drink any tea that was that color! ;-)


  Thank you, Dodie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Very many thanks Norma .I once stayed in Tenby .I also went to Saundersfoot ,camping ,as a Girl Guide and it was there I receivedmy O level results .
> The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !
> Dodie ..there were some special paints which were for painting photographs .My father painted some .It was a craze I think.
> Barbara ..good they enjoy your visits so much .
> ...


We too have holidayed in Tenby and Saundersfoot. Such a lovely area.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma ...enjoy your time away .


From me too, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the links, Norma. Enjoyed all but found the castle by the sea that was in the Lion, Witch and Wardrobe. Fun. 

Ann, love your commentary on your weather. You had it all.



Elizabeth said:


> Old-lady-out of it?
> Out loud ornithology?
> Oh, look! Olives!


Your funny!! I bet it was supposed to be, LOL!

Went southeast a bit for an all town garage sale. We were there 2 1/2 hours and did not get to near all of them. We found a few things. I found two sweaters-one with crams yarn acrylic, wool and nylon=brand new. The second one is navy acrylic, wool and mohair. Both are bulky weight.  I have some bulky patterns I have been wanting to do. Fun, fun.

Also, found a camera. Did not buy it. But I did drool major time. A Nikon Coolpix with 34x zoom. Oh, it was so very nice. It did not have the CD that uploads onto the computer so you have an editing program. It was more money that we can spend now, but we have found some on Ebay with lower prices that we can look into in the future. Oh, my, it was soooooo nice.

Forgot to add: Happy Birthday, Caryn!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev and all who commented on my socks.. they are a bust  I wasn't at work 5 minutes before I bought a new pair of socks.. LOL those beads have to go!!!!! and they stretched out so bad.. I can fix all of this and I will get some good wear out of them but straight off the needles isn't going to work...
> 
> I was hoping that the color would of shown a true gray when I took the outside pictures.. the whole reason for buying this yarn was because of the color.. oh well.. I know what color they are.. and they are not in the least bit blue in real life.. LOL


Ronie, in the past when I have made socks a little too big, I have worn them over a pair of shop bought cotton socks - really cosy in the winter. Sorry they didn't work straight off.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> We have a State road that runs down the east side of the Hudson River. It goes through old Rockefeller land.


I think I have been down that road a few times. I used to live in Albany.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Old-lady-out of it?
> Out loud ornithology?
> Oh, look! Olives!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> .
> 
> ...I was thinking those curves would be fun on a motorcycle.


Definitely


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Caryn!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Caryn. Hope you've had a lovely day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have been down that road a few times. I used to live in Albany.


That road is the Taconic Parkway. I think it was Nancy Reagan who was on a beautify America kick that created a special designation for this road as one of the most beautiful ones in the country--way back when. If you have been on it you know how treacherous it can feel around the West Point region without night lights on the road.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I solved that problem with my ex. I painted all my tools a fluorescent pink. He never touched them again. LOL!


That would do it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Happy Burthday, Caryn.
> 
> Sue


Yes, happy birthday! 🎂🍾


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Hope you weren't hurt, Barbara.


No, not hurt. It didn't feel good when two of the shelves sandwiched my hand but no pain today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> No, not hurt. It didn't feel good when two of the shelves sandwiched my hand but no pain today.


That does sound painful-glad it is okay today!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does sound painful-glad it is okay today!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Over here the tide is turning and most primary schools seem to be teaching cursive again. My 6 year old gk is definitely learning.


Then there is still hope for the world!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does sound painful-glad it is okay today!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Then there is still hope for the world!


Listened to an interview with Jane Sanders (Bernie's wife) today on education. She is an educator and is on the progressive side; ie, humanistic and child centered, not mechanistic. Oh to have her in a decision-making seat.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Caryn, hope your special day was fantabulous!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Very many thanks Norma .I once stayed in Tenby .I also went to Saundersfoot ,camping ,as a Girl Guide and it was there I receivedmy O level results .
> The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !
> Dodie ..there were some special paints which were for painting photographs .My father painted some .It was a craze I think.
> Barbara ..good they enjoy your visits so much .
> ...


Ann, nasty weather. We have winds and rain again today. It is amazing how fast the grass and weeds grow when it is too wet or windy to mow.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Got the Sweet Daisy Hat finished. Back to the socks. Hope they are as stretchy as everyelse's. They might be large enough to fit. 

The cap doesn't look like the picture to me but I don't have a form either.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Got the Sweet Daisy Hat finished. Back to the socks. Hope they are as stretchy as everyelse's. They might be large enough to fit.
> 
> The cap doesn't look like the picture to me but I don't have a form either.


Fun hat, Tricia!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Tricia.

Aue


triciad19 said:


> Got the Sweet Daisy Hat finished. Back to the socks. Hope they are as stretchy as everyelse's. They might be large enough to fit.
> 
> The cap doesn't look like the picture to me but I don't have a form either.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your retreat, Norma.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great hat Tricia. Looks very homey and comfy for whoever receives it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, glad the hair cut went well.

Will your Shetland party go into how you do the square shawls with the edging all around. I see the diagrams in books and honestly that scares me when they want you to do the calculations. I'm just a scaredy cat.

Sue



Belle1 said:


> Norma -- wonderful tour and although you're on retreat already, I'm imagining a wonderful weekend. As I recall from last year, you always go somewhere special. Hope to hear more when you return reinvigorated.
> 
> Ann -- disposals, ugh!! I've had too many instances with them and it always happens to me just before a large crowd of people are about to descend on the house -- like the morning of a holiday or afternoon of a nice dinner. But congrats!!! anyway. Good for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great idea!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I solved that problem with my ex. I painted all my tools a fluorescent pink. He never touched them again. LOL!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Old-lady-out of it?
> Out loud ornithology?
> Oh, look! Olives!


 :lol:  :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You believe in living dangerously!

Sue


TLL said:


> annweb wrote:
> 
> The driving to Conway won't be too good with the twists and turns and narrow roads .Get a helicopter like Melanie !
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks great, Tricia.
> 
> Sue


I think so, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you weren't hurt, but scary I am sure.

Sue


Babalou said:


> No, not hurt. It didn't feel good when two of the shelves sandwiched my hand but no pain today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today was about our fourth dreary day in a row. Not really even drizzle, but moisture in the air for most of the day. Wonder where the sun went too. After hearing the dawn chorus whilst still in bed, was hoping that meant a nice sunny day, but that was not to be.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well the rain has now moved in on us and is coming down pretty steadily. There goes my roof work this weekend!

Barbara--so sorry your shelves came down on you. Arnica is always good to have on hand for internal as well as topical use for injuries. 30c and 200c potencies are best. However, glad you are are okay. Good news is that shelves can now be reorganized with a fresh start.

Seems we have a fair amount of dare devilishness in this group. (Heeheehee).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all you well wishes for my birthday. I did have a nice day. It was quiet and my dh got me flowers and chocolate and wine. I also got 3 knitting books that were on my list : The Barbara Walker Treasury of knitting patterns, Knitting Ganseys and Knitting Around. 

Oh, that is too bad about the socks Ronie. There is nothing worse than socks that are not comfortable. Sure hope you can find a way to fix them. 

Wow, DeEtta, that carrot cake sounds wonderful. Lucky Laury. Sure wish I lived closer  Glad you enjoyed your hair cut experience. 

I think I need some of those pink tools. I use my husbands and forget to put them back and he gets a bit upset with me. I never thought about getting my own set! 

I have been on the Taconic, Tanya. It is very scary not only because of the lighting, but if I remember correctly there is not a center island separating the different directions. I always avoided that road if I could. 
We have the Blue Ridge Parkway here,which is beautiful, but very curvy and narrow and lots of sight seers not watching where they are driving! 

Bev sounds like you had a good garage sale day again today. That camera sounds like it was a goody, too bad you had to pass it up. 

Love how the hat turned out Tricia. It looks warm and comfy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks everyone for all you well wishes for my birthday. I did have a nice day. It was quiet and my dh got me flowers and chocolate and wine. I also got 3 knitting books that were on my list : The Barbara Walker Treasury of knitting patterns, Knitting Ganseys and Knitting Around.
> 
> Oh, that is too bad about the socks Ronie. There is nothing worse than socks that are not comfortable. Sure hope you can find a way to fix them.
> 
> ...


Caryn--glad you had a nice B'day. Seems like the knitting fairy was with you. Sounds like a good new reading stash.

And you are right, the Taconic has no center divide in the section we are discussing. There it is a narrow roadway with a steep drop along a good section of it where it is very winding and steepish. It is not my cup of driving tea at this stage in my life and there is rarely any reason for me to use it, happily. Of course in the mileage out of Rockefeller territory, the Taconic is wider, straighter, less steep, and has two lanes in either direction with a center divide as I recall.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Got the Sweet Daisy Hat finished. Back to the socks. Hope they are as stretchy as everyelse's. They might be large enough to fit.
> 
> The cap doesn't look like the picture to me but I don't have a form either.


Looks great, Tricia!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, glad the hair cut went well.
> 
> Will your Shetland party go into how you do the square shawls with the edging all around. I see the diagrams in books and honestly that scares me when they want you to do the calculations. I'm just a scaredy cat.
> 
> Sue


Yep -- that is basically what I had in mind, plus the considerations when calculating pattern repeats, types of edgings, how to go around a corner, etc. Was thinking maybe of doing a very small sample as an exercise. Any other comments, are welcome.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Caryn == sounds like you had a wonderful day. Great books for your library!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a nice birthday Caryn 

Hat looks good Tricia.

DeEtta, I wish I had some good questions but am hoping to learn a lot.

The April MKAL is off the needles! I hope to get the blocking done this weekend. Now, do I finish and existing WIP or do I cast on something new? Hmmm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev sounds like you had a good garage sale day again today. That camera sounds like it was a goody, too bad you had to pass it up.


I was glad we did not get it without doing some research. After we got home we found some newer cameras on Ebay-refubished etc with a greater zoom factor for less money. DH promised when we have the money we will buy one. Also, she did not have the CD so that I could not download the editing program for the pics. It focused so much more quickly than mine. So, I am waiting patiently. 

Glad that you had a wonderful birthday. 

Tricia, that hat looks so warm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I was glad we did not get it without doing some research. After we got home we found some newer cameras on Ebay-refubished etc with a greater zoom factor for less money. DH promised when we have the money we will buy one. Also, she did not have the CD so that I could not download the editing program for the pics. It focused so much more quickly than mine. So, I am waiting patiently.
> 
> Glad that you had a wonderful birthday.
> 
> Tricia, that hat looks so warm.


I tend to be an impulsive buyer, of anything. Sometimes it works real well, but other times it would have been prudent to hold back and go do some research and check prices. Your decision to wait sounds like a good one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--on Shetland shawls I am totally out of my league. Have read some of the very interesting articles on that knitting style, but have never tried anything close to it. Will have to watch and see how this experience on LP will develop.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ah, long shafted screwdrivers


THAT I have 1-5 of.



eshlemania said:


> Also, found a camera. Did not buy it. But I did drool major time. A Nikon Coolpix with 34x zoom. Oh, it was so very nice. It did not have the CD that uploads onto the computer so you have an editing program. It was more money that we can spend now, but we have found some on Ebay with lower prices that we can look into in the future. Oh, my, it was soooooo nice.


If you have Windows 7...the editing program isn't necessary if you have MS Office, Paint, or Open Office.



sisu said:


> Bev sounds like you had a good garage sale day again today. That camera sounds like it was a goody, too bad you had to pass it up.





eshlemania said:


> I was glad we did not get it without doing some research. After we got home we found some newer cameras on Ebay - refurbished etc with a greater zoom factor for less money. DH promised when we have the money we will buy one. Also, she did not have the CD so that I could not download the editing program for the pics. It focused so much more quickly than mine. So, I am waiting patiently.


Im making do with the owners manual (PDF) that I downloaded so I could change a few settings as I wished. I need a larger SD cardbut the newer camera should handle the pair of 2GB cards I got for $11.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Caryn ,so sorry I missed your birthday .Belated greetings.Enjoy your books .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DeEtta...it was good that your girl did a pleasing job on your hair .Many hairdressers here have become very expensive .
When you do your weeks what weight yarn and amount will you be thinking of ?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya hope the weather is kind for you to get on top of things ....if you get my meaning .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ...what a successful bargain hunter you are .I am trying to find a cupboard to store some yarn in my dining room but the one I like is down in Devon making the delivery more than the cost of the item .It is one which matches some other furniture so would be nice .
Hope you manage to get a better camera soon .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> No, not hurt. It didn't feel good when two of the shelves sandwiched my hand but no pain today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Then there is still hope for the world!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Got the Sweet Daisy Hat finished. Back to the socks. Hope they are as stretchy as everyelse's. They might be large enough to fit.
> 
> The cap doesn't look like the picture to me but I don't have a form either.


It looks cushy and warm, Tricia.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DODIE ....if you are using an i pad I may have the solution for having to log in all the time .&#128515;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya hope the weather is kind for you to get on top of things ....if you get my meaning .


Yes, I do. Weather looking bright today. Warm temps predicted. Will have to see if garden is dry enough to work in. Just transplanted a few roma tomatoes hoping they survive. Most of them keeled over and are gone. But if these 4 survive, all will be well. Will feed them Silicia as soon as the soil dries a bit today. Need to feed some aconite to the lone collard in the garden as it is already showing signs of black rot. Cannot get that fungus out of the garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have spent about 3 days thinking about and sampling stitches for the slubby sport wt cotton blend yarn I got for gd's sundress. Very frustrated as none of the stitches show well and this yarn if very splitty. Don't recall the purple of this same yarn being like this, or this bad. So K4tog is not going to happen, or anything that is subtle. Have been working out of Mon Tricot Knitting Encyclopedia for stitch selection but their language describing the stitches is not that familiar and not sure I am understanding. One stitch was systemically off by the same stitch each repeat so I think the pattern was wrong. Feels like I am spinning my wheels and need to get something going, but what!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Soft and warm looking hat, Tricia! 

Bummer about the tomato plants, Tanya.

Great haul at the garage sales, Bev. :thumbup:

I love riding my motorcycle around curves for the challenge of it, but I am not fast. The rest of the group waits for me to catch up with them. 

Have a great day!

(I enjoyed the Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe castle, too, Norma, and watched the newer movies yesterday while designing.  )


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Soft and warm looking hat, Tricia!
> 
> Bummer about the tomato plants, Tanya.
> 
> ...


There is definitely something hitting these little tomato babies and not sure what it is so not sure how to correct. Will call a garden center today I think and see if they have anything to tell me.

Doing Designing work sounds very nice. And with the video of Narnia in the background sounds very relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone who commented on my closet disaster. It really was more of a Lucille Ball moment. I am known in my family for being a bit of a klutz. Luckily I wasn't hurt, and the closet is in better shape now. 

Tricia, your hat looks so warm and comfy. I got most of a hat crocheted in the car yesterday. We decided to have lunch in Santa Fe where it was sleeting off and on and only 40 degrees. It is about 35 minutes north of us. The restaurant we picked had a fire roasted tomato soup that was absolutely delicious and perfect for the weather. We stopped at a little artisan chocolate shop for a treat on the way home. 

Glad your birthday was nice Caryn. During the closet disaster my husband suggested getting rid of some of my knitting books and magazines. Like he would get rid of any of the many golf balls he has! We used to take drives on the Blue Ridge when we lived in VA. Beautiful drive in the fall. 

We are supposed to have very high winds here for the next few days. That wind is tough on the veggie garden. Gusts expected up to 60 mph. Not outdoor walks for a few days. Glad I have a treadmill. 

My girlfriend and I are going to the annual orchid show at our Biosphere Park today. I am looking forward to that as I now have 6 orchids and get them all to repeat bloom. Will try to take some pictures if allowed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Ronie, in the past when I have made socks a little too big, I have worn them over a pair of shop bought cotton socks - really cosy in the winter. Sorry they didn't work straight off.


Thanks  I think knitting the perfect sock is a work in progress.. I have some great tools now to try again.. I'll keep at it until I have the perfect formula  Funny thing is I made hubby some socks a few years ago and they fit him perfectly.. I must have odd shaped feet..LOL I do know they are pretty narrow and its why I usually wear thicker socks so my shoes fit well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That road is the Taconic Parkway. I think it was Nancy Reagan who was on a beautify America kick that created a special designation for this road as one of the most beautiful ones in the country--way back when. If you have been on it you know how treacherous it can feel around the West Point region without night lights on the road.


When I was a young girl.. high school age a bunch of us went up to Mnt. Hamilton. It is an observatory in San Jose CA and the road is very twisty and scary and like kids are we were probably going to fast and on one curve the guy driving nearly took us over the edge.. we stopped with the front tires just over the edge of the cliff.. he got us out of there but I have not idea how.. it is one of those experiences in life that make you wake up and realize just how delicate our existence really is... There were also lots of California Condors up there.. talk about ugly !!! and Tarantulas.. one time we saw a mass movement of the Tarantulas crossing the road.. we hated to even drive through them I think my ex-husband sat there for a long time and we just watched them.. until we realized that if there are that many crossing then they could easily get up into the car and he just did his best to not run over any.. I never looked back.. and I think that was the last time I ever went up there..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great looking hat Tricia... there was a lady in the shop yesterday wearing a beanie like this... she had made it herself.. I loved the color of it and told her how nice it looked on her and then she told me she made it and she made more for the cancer center! She is done with her treatment and her hair is growing back.. But I have to tell you.. it look so great on her I bet she wears them even after all her hair is back.. I think hats like this really help with self esteem 

I'm glad your Birthday was a great one Caryn.. you can't go wrong with flowers,wine, chocolate and knitting books..  you got some great ones too!!

Bev I think Nikon uses that name for a variety of cameras.. mine is a coolpix too but it is only a 12X zoom.. We use a Nikon for the bridge pictures and it has a special lens that goes with it.. bought separately and that thing is treated like a bar of gold!!! I'm not sure how much it cost but the way the spend money around there you know it was very spendy.. I hope some day you can pick up a one to play with.. it looks like the one you have now is a great camera though.. but like in all hobby's the better the tools the more fun it is 
I have shied away from patterns because they call for bulky yarns.. I don't normally buy them.. Your sweater purchases are perfect for re-purposing and actually getting some of those nice bulky yarns in your stash.. I have a book that uses a lot of them.. I'll need to look into those sweaters too.. it would be the most affordable way to make them  

DeEtta I am so glad your hair cut turned out the way you wanted it... I am about to go and make an appointment to get my hair done too.. everytime I think about doing it I look at my hair and think.. its not too bad.. then I throw a barrette in my pocket just in case..LOL I do need a new style though..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> There is definitely something hitting these little tomato babies and not sure what it is so not sure how to correct. Will call a garden center today I think and see if they have anything to tell me.
> 
> Doing Designing work sounds very nice. And with the video of Narnia in the background sounds very relaxing and enjoyable.


Tanya you might have to do some raised beds with your tomato's they are very picky about their soil.. and that is a bit strange because they do very well most of the time.. but if there is something off in the soil they will get the diseases that plague them  sometimes changing the area where they are planted helps too.. I think your garden center will be great help for you.. I also know there are 'companion' growing charts on the internet so you might be planting them too close to something they don't like.. or you could plant something they like next to them... I think this was the problem with my peppers last year.. I planted marigolds in the same pot.. the marigolds did great the peppers didn't hardly do anything  The tomatoes we got last year on the side of the road LOL had onions planted with them. I don't know why but maybe there was a reason for it.. and the truth is they did great!!! it is something to look into anyway..

Barbara I live the 'Lucy' reference  I have a friend who calls all our outings the 'Lucy-Ethel' show.. we seem to get ourselves into situations that are very comical.. I have a good friend who was trying to change the lightbulb and had to stand on a chair to do it.. the chair tipped over and she went flying... right onto her husbands fishing rods.. and off to the ER she went... the had to remove the hook from her tush LOL she was fine but she is still teased about it too!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Called my garden center where they have Master Gardeners for advice giving. Learned something new: the potting soil I used for the seedlings has way too much fertilizer in it and some of the seedlings crashed because of it. Some of the tomatoes (cherries) are big feeders and seemed to handle it; the romes could not it seems along with some of the other things I planted. Makes we wonder if that is why some of the flower seeds my daughter brought back from Nicaragua are not sprouting. Will have to try planting again in new soil. Why does learning always have to be so expensive!

Barbara--surprised at your cold weather in Sante Fe. My very little excursion there led me to think it was a very warm climate year round. I am proved wrong again. I loved being there, though, and wished there was more time to wander around. Hope you have a good indoor day.

Ronie--There are a number of how-to instructions on figuring sock pattern sizes but the one that comes with Fish Lips Kiss Heel is great as it walks you thru setting up a sizing model for your feet that is done on cardboard or other stiff material. Then is can be filed and saved for reuse. And you can make a custom one for anyone else for whom you want to knit socks. Sounds like your small size feet need some custom attention for a pattern. That pattern/instruction manual is $1 well spent.

I don't think it would have made me feel comforable driving thru a trial of tarentulas. I once had to stop for a huge flock of wild turkeys and watched as they each danced across the road each with their own unique style.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I are going to the annual orchid show at our Biosphere Park today. I am looking forward to that as I now have 6 orchids and get them all to repeat bloom. Will try to take some pictures if allowed.


That sounds lovely. I also have orchids which repeat bloom. I love them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> DeEtta...it was good that your girl did a pleasing job on your hair .Many hairdressers here have become very expensive .
> When you do your weeks what weight yarn and amount will you be thinking of ?


Ann -- Since I'm thinking more along the "how-to" line, I probably will be asking people to knit a couple of swatches and then using the same yarn, "design" a simple shawl and knit it. In total I think we are talking about a small amount of yarn -- and whatever weight you'd prefer. I personally would recommend a 2-ply lace weight to get the same type of effect as one would normally find in a Shetland Shawl. But it is really up to you. I'll try and get some more specific info, later this month so we can all start on the same page.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks  I think knitting the perfect sock is a work in progress.. I have some great tools now to try again.. I'll keep at it until I have the perfect formula  Funny thing is I made hubby some socks a few years ago and they fit him perfectly.. I must have odd shaped feet..LOL I do know they are pretty narrow and its why I usually wear thicker socks so my shoes fit well.


When I first started knitting socks I knit medium but now knit small for the width and on a size smaller needle than recommended in my go to pattern. The length is easy to adjust, it is the width that needs fiddling with. I don't have narrow feet but this works for me. The more complex patterns can be a pain to adjust though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! check out our new workshop. A really nice, original sweater.

Please go to the following link. At least check it out as it is a wonderful sweater! -SIMPLE to make too: The workshop just opened.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401195-1.html
-----------
Norma, I have read your information and seen the pictures - very interesting

I follow this thread as often as I can and I think you are doing an absolutely wonderful thing teaching and helping others and increasing your skills with lace. TLL and Tamarck will be teaching later on in the year and I look forward to working with both of them. Check out this sweater. It is really different and not difficult.

Shirley


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Called my garden center where they have Master Gardeners for advice giving. Learned something new: the potting soil I used for the seedlings has way too much fertilizer in it and some of the seedlings crashed because of it. Some of the tomatoes (cherries) are big feeders and seemed to handle it; the romes could not it seems along with some of the other things I planted. Makes we wonder if that is why some of the flower seeds my daughter brought back from Nicaragua are not sprouting. Will have to try planting again in new soil. Why does learning always have to be so expensive!
> 
> Barbara--surprised at your cold weather in Sante Fe. My very little excursion there led me to think it was a very warm climate year round. I am proved wrong again. I loved being there, though, and wished there was more time to wander around. Hope you have a good indoor day.
> 
> ...


I so agree with you about the FLK pattern, Tanya.

Re. toms. When I grow them from seed I use a seed and potting compost, pot them on in the same compost with a little perlite added to keep an open texture and then into regular compost when they reach a decent size. I know they like moisture but don't like to be water logged so good drainage is important. I can't grow them at all in our garden soil because it is clay.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think I have a few leftovers in that weight.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Ann -- Since I'm thinking more along the "how-to" line, I probably will be asking people to knit a couple of swatches and then using the same yarn, "design" a simple shawl and knit it. In total I think we are talking about a small amount of yarn -- and whatever weight you'd prefer. I personally would recommend a 2-ply lace weight to get the same type of effect as one would normally find in a Shetland Shawl. But it is really up to you. I'll try and get some more specific info, later this month so we can all start on the same page.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Think I have a few leftovers in that weight.
> 
> Sue


  Me too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I are going to the annual orchid show at our Biosphere Park today. I am looking forward to that as I now have 6 orchids and get them all to repeat bloom. Will try to take some pictures if allowed.


One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning, Everyone. Finally finished this poor small baby shawl. Honestly, it has been a week with lots of interruptions and bad weather. Again today, grey overcast and threatening rain -- moisture of course we need, but another day of grey is a bit "depressing" -- actually, maybe it isn't the grey or the rain; maybe it it those things in conjunction with very cold north winds that just rip through. You don't want to step outside the door.

Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


That is so pretty. Lightens the spirit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful, Melanie. Don't think I have seen one with do many spikes. You must have a green thumb, or magic touch. How long have you had it?

Sue


MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I so agree with you about the FLK pattern, Tanya.
> 
> Re. toms. When I grow them from seed I use a seed and potting compost, pot them on in the same compost with a little perlite added to keep an open texture and then into regular compost when they reach a decent size. I know they like moisture but don't like to be water logged so good drainage is important. I can't grow them at all in our garden soil because it is clay.


I understand what you are doing. I plan on getting to town to the farm/garden supply and see if they have any organic seedling soil and will transplant these little babies. May need to start some more plants from seeds to ensure having a few to transplant into the garden but there is still time.

As for clay soil--honey, it don't get heavier than what we have in my neck of the woods. However, clay is super nutrient dense and the way to work it is to add large amounts of sand and fibrous compost which breaks up[ the clumps (forget the technical name for them) So leaves annually or wood chips works well. The sand will last a long time in the soil. My first years garden in the clay with these amendments produced giant everything. Also, Clay is pretty basic so you may need to test its pH and add elemental sulphur to lower it if need be. But you certainly can garden in clay. I struggle with keeping down the pH but the sulphur is cheap and easily available.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


That is beautiful Melanie. Lucky you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. Finally finished this poor small baby shawl. Honestly, it has been a week with lots of interruptions and bad weather. Again today, grey overcast and threatening rain -- moisture of course we need, but another day of grey is a bit "depressing" -- actually, maybe it isn't the grey or the rain; maybe it it those things in conjunction with very cold north winds that just rip through. You don't want to step outside the door.
> 
> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


Really a sweet piece that will be very appreciated. Didn't you give up the hobby horse pattern?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for comments on the hat Elizabeth, Sue, Tanya, Julie, Caryn, Pam, Melanie, Bev, Linda, Toni, and Roni. The name is Sweet Daisy hat. I named mine Blue Daisy because of using the Windsor blue yarn.

That storm front that came through covered a large area,mm from Ye s as to Nebraska. That is across 4 states. I have no idea how wide it was.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you for comments on the hat Elizabeth, Sue, Tanya, Julie, Caryn, Pam, Melanie, Bev, Linda, Toni, and Roni. The name is Sweet Daisy hat. I named mine Blue Daisy because of using the Windsor blue yarn.
> 
> That storm front that came through covered a large area,mm from Ye s as to Nebraska. That is across 4 states. I have no idea how wide it b was.


Glad you are okay. Our rain last nite just wet the ground so no comparison.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Such a beautiful little blanket, DeEtta!

Congratulations on the wonderful library additions, Caryn! 

It was very nice working with Narnia in the background yesterday.  The first thought that crossed my mind just as I was waking this morning made me realized that what I thought I could do, I couldn't. So, I was back to the drawing board - again.  This designing thing is such an incredible education. :shock:

It sounds like you were able to get some good advice from the master gardener, Tanya. :thumbup:

Those are such delicate and pretty orchids, Melanie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Really a sweet piece that will be very appreciated. Didn't you give up the hobby horse pattern?


No -- I have to use the same stitches in the next 2 shawls. The funeral director asked that all the garments be made alike so that potential users would either accept them or not, with no opportunity for the person who would say something like "I like that one, but in a larger/smaller size". So cookie-cutter it is. I had to change this one a little to make it smaller -- so removed the 3rd lace band and added in an eyelet row. The others will go back to the original pattern with simply enlarged proportions.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Glad you are okay. Our rain last nite just wet the ground so no comparison.


 :shock: :thumbup: thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> No -- I have to use the same stitches in the next 2 shawls. The funeral director asked that all the garments be made alike so that potential users would either accept them or not, with no opportunity for the person who would say something like "I like that one, but in a larger/smaller size". So cookie-cutter it is. I had to change this one a little to make it smaller -- so removed the 3rd lace band and added in an eyelet row. The others will go back to the original pattern with simply enlarged proportions.


That makes sense - it is simple for the funeral director that way. Bless you, DeEtta.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. Finally finished this poor small baby shawl. Honestly, it has been a week with lots of interruptions and bad weather. Again today, grey overcast and threatening rain -- moisture of course we need, but another day of grey is a bit "depressing" -- actually, maybe it isn't the grey or the rain; maybe it it those things in conjunction with very cold north winds that just rip through. You don't want to step outside the door.
> 
> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


I still think it looks good,DeEtta, but you know what you are aiming for. I am hoping to participate more fully in your weeks, instead of just reading and bookmarking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That is so pretty. Lightens the spirit.


It does look so pretty. I am not sure if I have ever owned an Orchid- I am very clever at killing indoor plants- my last house was especially bad. Although my one Chrysanthemum here seems ok as yet.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I are going to the annual orchid show at our Biosphere Park today. I am looking forward to that as I now have 6 orchids and get them all to repeat bloom. Will try to take some pictures if allowed.


Oh, I hope they allow pics. Would love to see some of the orchids.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


Wow! Feed it and it breeds like Tribbles! This is lovely!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


DeEtta, this is so precious! Looking forward to your shawl LP!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Must say how much I loved hearing Christianne Northrup, MD who just spoke on this online summit on health and food. For those who want to join in, the interviews will be available for replay for one day.

One of her first comments made me think of comments that I have heard some people make here. It made me think of things that I often say: 

Growing older is inevitable, aging is not!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> No -- I have to use the same stitches in the next 2 shawls. The funeral director asked that all the garments be made alike so that potential users would either accept them or not, with no opportunity for the person who would say something like "I like that one, but in a larger/smaller size". So cookie-cutter it is. I had to change this one a little to make it smaller -- so removed the 3rd lace band and added in an eyelet row. The others will go back to the original pattern with simply enlarged proportions.


I just saw a type error which completely change the meaning of my post. I was asking if you hadn't shared the hobby horse pattern with US. Instead I typed the work 'up' and you responded to this totally different idea Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The April MKAL is off the needles! I hope to get the blocking done this weekend. Now, do I finish and existing WIP or do I cast on something new? Hmmm.


Well done, Melanie. I'm trying to do a bit of both -- it's a slow going process.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


Wow, that is amazing, Melanie! And beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Really a sweet piece that will be very appreciated. Didn't you give up the hobby horse pattern?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked.


It is a beautiful edging


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful, Melanie. Don't think I have seen one with do many spikes. You must have a green thumb, or magic touch. How long have you had it?
> 
> Sue


I think about six or seven years. It is due for a repotting but as it is blooming right now I will wait. The orchids are in a south facing window and seem happy there. The cats have not discovered them, thankfully.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> This designing thing is such an incredible education. :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments about the orchids. I do enjoy having blooming plants. It takes a bit of will power not to buy more every time we go to a store with a garden center.

I am working on the February MKAL, Heads Will Roll, that I had started already. I will work on this one for a bit before casting on one of the other two MKAL's pending, and also do some work on the TEGH socks. I have the lace yarn for Gerda (circle shawl in a rose theme) but no suitable fingering for Lily Go's Rapunzel (half circle, need solid color fingering). Guess I am going to have to go shopping 

Funny voice message on my cell today: a telemarketer advertising a way to get rid of telemarketers, lol!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Called my garden center where they have Master Gardeners for advice giving. Learned something new: the potting soil I used for the seedlings has way too much fertilizer in it and some of the seedlings crashed because of it. Some of the tomatoes (cherries) are big feeders and seemed to handle it; the Roma's could not it seems along with some of the other things I planted. Makes we wonder if that is why some of the flower seeds my daughter brought back from Nicaragua are not sprouting. Will have to try planting again in new soil. Why does learning always have to be so expensive!


http://www.planetnatural.com/vegetable-gardening-guru/plant-diseases/
Clear plastic put down to cook the fungus out?
http://www.rodalesorganiclife.com/garden/disease-defense
http://articles.extension.org/pages/29925/managing-black-rot-of-cabbage-and-other-crucifer-crops-in-organic-farming-systems
Possible immediate "cure": http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-make-a-natural-fungus-fighter-soil-drench
Okay...that explains the bloom rot of my Romas last year. Plain soil with the tomato feed only...if I want decent tomatoes! That should go for my Heirloom seed too! They prefer more calcium and not a general food for ALL plants. The peppers don't mind the general food pretreated soil...nor do the eggplant. Good to know before I commit to planting this year.



linda09 said:


> Re: tomatoes. When I grow them from seed I use a seed and potting compost, pot them on in the same compost with a little perlite added to keep an open texture and then into regular compost when they reach a decent size. I know they like moisture but don't like to be water logged so good drainage is important. I can't grow them at all in our garden soil because it is clay.


So higher perlite (sp?) or similar...for tomatoes. I know peppers don't mind the extra moisture when they've set on...personal experience.



tamarque said:


> I understand what you are doing. I plan on getting to town to the farm/garden supply and see if they have any organic seedling soil and will transplant these little babies. May need to start some more plants from seeds to ensure having a few to transplant into the garden but there is still time.
> As for clay soil--honey, it don't get heavier than what we have in my neck of the woods. However, clay is super nutrient dense and the way to work it is to add large amounts of sand and fibrous compost which breaks up the clumps (forget the technical name for them) So leaves annually or wood chips works well. The sand will last a long time in the soil. My first years garden in the clay with these amendments produced giant everything. Also, Clay is pretty basic so you may need to test its pH and add elemental sulfur to lower it if need be. But you certainly can garden in clay. I struggle with keeping down the pH but the sulfur is cheap and easily available.


I'm getting quite a few tips on how to container garden here...I want HUGE returns on my tomato effort THIS year. I think grape or cherry tomato is a firm choice...but the Heirloom large-beast is what I want for potential salsa, salad, etc. After all I will have the Tam Jalapeno and Serrano peppers growing!

I don't have to worry about having high amounts of clay...if I learn their "code" for if it's present. Regular pre-treated soil for the Pepper pots...lower stuff for tomato effort. Good pre-notes! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm getting quite a few tips on how to container garden here...I want HUGE returns on my tomato effort THIS year. I think grape or cherry tomato is a firm choice...but the Heirloom large-beast is what I want for potential salsa, salad, etc. After all I will have the Tam Jalapeno and Serrano peppers growing!
> 
> I don't have to worry about having high amounts of clay...if I learn their "code" for if it's present. Regular pre-treated soil for the Pepper pots...lower stuff for tomato effort. Good pre-notes! :thumbup:


Some interesting articles there Karen. Glad you got some answers to your blossom end rot problems. The Black Rot article is well known to me. A homeopathic remedy fed to the plants at planting time saves the plants--and it is the ONLY thing that does. The preventative measures are nice but as the article notes new varieties enter the planting world of NY each year. For some reason NY is very susceptible to it. And once in the soil, standard agricultural studies have absolutely no solution. I have spent years looking and calling around. But happy with my remedy: it is cheap and it works, the perfect combo.

Club root is another one which came from greenhouse plants one year. Fortunately after 7 yrs the fungus depletes itself in the soil. And it was exactly that--7 yrs of practically no brassicas or very puny things. Almost forgot about that scourge.

Will reread some of the soil drenching notes with cornmeal or the acidifying recipes which should actually do my garden good given the high pH of the clay that I am always fighting.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


That is a beautiful orchid. Lucky you with multiple spikes. There were some beautiful orchids at the show today. I got one that is ready to bloom for only $15 and a fairly good size. My pictures are on my phone so will have to upload them from there.

Ronie, love your story about the Lucy-Ethyl show with your friend.

Tanya, Santa Fe gets quite a winter. They are at 7500' and there is a lot of snow skiing there. The nice thing about NM is that the sun comes out and the snow goes away fairly quickly unless it is in the mountains.

Your hobby horse baby blanket turn out beautifully, DeEtta. I am sure it will be appreciated when used, sad though the circumstances will be.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are some pictures from the orchid show today. The last one is the one I got from Hawaii. It has been in full bloom since about March 3rd.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--love the diversity of orchids. So many colors, sizes, shapes and all are beautiful.

Thanx for reminding me of the altitude of Sante Fe.

Sounds like you had a wonderful time at the show today.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I just saw a type error which completely change the meaning of my post. I was asking if you hadn't shared the hobby horse pattern with US. Instead I typed the work 'up' and you responded to this totally different idea Sorry for the confusion


It's undoubtedly that autocorrect feature.... However, maybe in answer to the real question about sharing the pattern, it is a Barbara Walker pattern which can be found in her 3rd book. Since I don't have a copier, I recharted it and changed some of the symbols, but the pattern is available from her books.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from the orchid show today. The last one is the one I got from Hawaii. It has been in full bloom since about March 3rd.


Wow!! I'm in awe of anyone able to grow this magnificent plants. My brown thumb suggests that I not even think of it, but it is great seeing the work of others.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


It is beautiful. I failed with one like that so I stick to phaelanopsis which are really easy in my north facing window.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. Finally finished this poor small baby shawl. Honestly, it has been a week with lots of interruptions and bad weather. Again today, grey overcast and threatening rain -- moisture of course we need, but another day of grey is a bit "depressing" -- actually, maybe it isn't the grey or the rain; maybe it it those things in conjunction with very cold north winds that just rip through. You don't want to step outside the door.
> 
> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


Beautiful work, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I understand what you are doing. I plan on getting to town to the farm/garden supply and see if they have any organic seedling soil and will transplant these little babies. May need to start some more plants from seeds to ensure having a few to transplant into the garden but there is still time.
> 
> As for clay soil--honey, it don't get heavier than what we have in my neck of the woods. However, clay is super nutrient dense and the way to work it is to add large amounts of sand and fibrous compost which breaks up[ the clumps (forget the technical name for them) So leaves annually or wood chips works well. The sand will last a long time in the soil. My first years garden in the clay with these amendments produced giant everything. Also, Clay is pretty basic so you may need to test its pH and add elemental sulphur to lower it if need be. But you certainly can garden in clay. I struggle with keeping down the pH but the sulphur is cheap and easily available.


Roses grow beautifully in clay and in the flower borders I choose plants which like the conditions. I make my own compost and add that to the soil every year and it does eventually break up those lumps. I make leaf mould too but in relatively small quantities which I use around the rhododendrons and azaleas. When I change the compost in the veg planters, that goes onto the flower borders too. My garden is very small so very manageable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It's undoubtedly that autocorrect feature.... However, maybe in answer to the real question about sharing the pattern, it is a Barbara Walker pattern which can be found in her 3rd book. Since I don't have a copier, I recharted it and changed some of the symbols, but the pattern is available from her books.


thanx. one day will have to invest in her books. I have seen them, or at least older copies of the first 2 and they are wonderful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Roses grow beautifully in clay and in the flower borders I choose plants which like the conditions. I make my own compost and add that to the soil every year and it does eventually break up those lumps. I make leaf mould too but in relatively small quantities which I use around the rhododendrons and azaleas. When I change the compost in the veg planters, that goes onto the flower borders too. My garden is very small so very manageable.


In truth, I should probably have a much smaller garden like yours but doubt that will ever happen. However, getting a couple bags of sand and cutting it into the clay will go a long way to allowing things like tomatoes--if you were interested.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the nice comments about the orchids. I do enjoy having blooming plants. It takes a bit of will power not to buy more every time we go to a store with a garden center.
> 
> I am working on the February MKAL, Heads Will Roll, that I had started already. I will work on this one for a bit before casting on one of the other two MKAL's pending, and also do some work on the TEGH socks. I have the lace yarn for Gerda (circle shawl in a rose theme) but no suitable fingering for Lily Go's Rapunzel (half circle, need solid color fingering). Guess I am going to have to go shopping
> 
> Funny voice message on my cell today: a telemarketer advertising a way to get rid of telemarketers, lol!


I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from the orchid show today. The last one is the one I got from Hawaii. It has been in full bloom since about March 3rd.


All so beautiful. Love the variety of colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> In truth, I should probably have a much smaller garden like yours but doubt that will ever happen. However, getting a couple bags of sand and cutting it into the clay will go a long way to allowing things like tomatoes--if you were interested.


I think I will continue to grow them in containers, Tanya - 4 plants in the greenhouse and 4 against a sheltered wall outside. Last year I got a good crop outside but our weather is so unreliable that I can't expect to get that every year. The greenhouse ones do well usually.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think I will continue to grow them in containers, Tanya - 4 plants in the greenhouse and 4 against a sheltered wall outside. Last year I got a good crop outside but our weather is so unreliable that I can't expect to get that every year. The greenhouse ones do well usually.


I wish I could have a small greenhouse. It would make my life so much easier and extend the growing season to at least 9 months.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> All so beautiful. Love the variety of colours.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


That's looking good, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I wish I could have a small greenhouse. It would make my life so much easier and extend the growing season to at least 9 months.


I was lucky when I retired, my colleagues and family all contributed to it. Have you looked at getting one second hand? I have a friend who got one through Freecycle (don't know if you have this in the states). People who have stuff they no longer need post it to the website for people who can use it. My daughter has just done this with a lawnmower and a set of shelves. They were picked up by young couples just starting to put a home together.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking good, Linda!


And it is a nice easy knit. Thank you, Pam.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> DODIE ....if you are using an i pad I may have the solution for having to log in all the time .😃


Ann, I am using an iPad and I would love to have the solution.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, hope you can figure out what is going on with your baby tomatoes and that you can help them. I ended up buying starter plants at the farmers market today. There was also a big herb sale and I bought the pineapple sage that I think you had mentioned, and a lavender plant, and chamomile.
I'm sure you will come up with the perfect pattern for gd's sundress.

It sure was a nice day again today and I was able to plant some of those purchases! I also planted some dwarf dahlias. They were so pretty, I couldn't resist.

The orchids you have Melanie and Barbara are gorgeous. What lovely colors and shapes. I have never had any luck with them. Must have been a treat to go to a show with so many different varieties!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. Finally finished this poor small baby shawl. Honestly, it has been a week with lots of interruptions and bad weather. Again today, grey overcast and threatening rain -- moisture of course we need, but another day of grey is a bit "depressing" -- actually, maybe it isn't the grey or the rain; maybe it it those things in conjunction with very cold north winds that just rip through. You don't want to step outside the door.
> 
> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


Beautiful little blanket. I'm sure it will be well appreciated.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the nice comments about the orchids. I do enjoy having blooming plants. It takes a bit of will power not to buy more every time we go to a store with a garden center.
> 
> I am working on the February MKAL, Heads Will Roll, that I had started already. I will work on this one for a bit before casting on one of the other two MKAL's pending, and also do some work on the TEGH socks. I have the lace yarn for Gerda (circle shawl in a rose theme) but no suitable fingering for Lily Go's Rapunzel (half circle, need solid color fingering). Guess I am going to have to go shopping
> 
> Funny voice message on my cell today: a telemarketer advertising a way to get rid of telemarketers, lol!


It is good you are working on projects already started before casting on anew. Good self control. Shopping for the new ones is always fun. I must do that also. We have a yarn crawl coming up next weekend in this area, so I am making a list of all the yarn I " need" for upcoming projects. Can't wait! 
Funny about that telemarketer -what was she selling to get rid of telemarketers?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


I am going to do this one too. Love the colors you have chosen.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Finished clue 3 of Bunnymuff's April MKAL. I changed the beading a bit, added a few, omitted a few, but left the main beaded section alone. Only 4 rows plus the bind off left.


It looks really good so far. Your doing a great job and what I can see of the beads, they look nicely placed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from the orchid show today. The last one is the one I got from Hawaii. It has been in full bloom since about March 3rd.


Your orchid is beautiful! Such colorization in the petals. Did you have any issues with the Agriculture inspection bringing it back from Hawaii?

I am going to look for the red one (picture 2) as I have not seen that around here.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful. I failed with one like that so I stick to phaelanopsis which are really easy in my north facing window.


Good that you found where your orchid likes to be


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> We have a yarn crawl coming up next weekend in this area, so I am making a list of all the yarn I " need" for upcoming projects. Can't wait!


Ooh, a yarn crawl. I have never done one of those. Bar crawls yes, yarn crawls no. Sounds like fun.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


Nice start. I like the colors.

When ever I knit with something other than lace or fingering I am surprised at how it grows, lol. Maybe I should pull out those US 19 needles and some bulky yarn


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can 

The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie and Barbara - a husband who can use tools is priceless


Amen to that! Mine is very good with tools and when he retires in Jan, I've already told him he has about a year and a half of chores to do around here inside and out. That would be at about 4 hours a day and off on weekends, if he's been good and stuck to his 4 hours!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... We are promised nice weather with the temps getting up into the high 70's this weekend.. I am holding them to this.. LOL We have had such a cold snap that we have had to turn the heat on for a little bit to get the chill out..


The weather is lovely today after another day of rain. It's kind of chilly out due to a north wind although it's supposed to be warmer tomorrow. If we wanted to go to Portland, we could get 80*F or more, but here they said somewhere in the low 60s.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


Gorgeous shawl. like the dark olive color.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from the orchid show today. The last one is the one I got from Hawaii. It has been in full bloom since about March 3rd.


Such enormous beauty is such small bites. Thanks so much for sharing these!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


Lovely pastels!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


This is gorgeous and the beads you chose are perfect for it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Amen to that! Mine is very good with tools and when he retires in Jan, I've already told him he has about a year and a half of chores to do around here inside and out. That would be at about 4 hours a day and off on weekends, if he's been good and stuck to his 4 hours!


LOL!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> And what about a wife!


I agree. I used to do a lot around the house when I was single. I even knew how to put oil in the car. Then I met my DH and he decided that it was a man's job to do everything in the house, including painting and putting up wallpaper. Well, he hasn't taken over my knitting so I am fine with what he wants to do!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, if it is an equal arrangement. Years ago I had an all women's crew on a Weatherization crew I ran. Over the years almost all the women came back to me to let me know the impact of the crew on them. One woman, a mother 3 by the age of 16, told me that in her house her husband didn't know which end of a hammer to use and totally deferred to her. She told me this with such pride. I had a few of these stories which made me feel very good.


That's really wonderful. Any time we can pass something good on whether it's working on a crew, teaching knitting to someone else, or doing other things to teach a woman or girl something to give them some kind of confidence is always wonderful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ok socks being modeled.. they are very big on me..  I will wash them and hope they shrink a bit.. if not I'll wear them around the house.. LOL


They look very pretty, even if they are big on you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> ....and fifteen pages later....


 Toni, I'm down to pages, well 15 now, I don't think I'll ever get caught up. I want to knit a bit so am stopping at page 55. Will look at a few more tomorrow.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


Melanie, I looked at another page and there it was, a photo of the MKAL. It is just getting prettier and prettier.

I'm currently working on Toni's Winter Wonderland, the shawl version, and here it is! Again, I was able to put a picture up, Yay for me! It's upside down, so I guess you need to stand on your head to look at it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics of beautiful orchids, Barbara.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from the orchid show today. The last one is the one I got from Hawaii. It has been in full bloom since about March 3rd.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free through May 2nd

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maverick-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poppy-stole

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/second-narrows

Something a little different,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winterflowers

A hat that is great for leftover scraps. I wish I could pluck up the coueagevto knit something like this,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fair-isle-hat-34

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Gorgeous shawl. like the dark olive color.


It is lovely, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Melanie, I looked at another page and there it was, a photo of the MKAL. It is just getting prettier and prettier.
> 
> I'm currently working on Toni's Winter Wonderland, the shawl version, and here it is! Again, I was able to put a picture up, Yay for me! It's upside down, so I guess you need to stand on your head to look at it!


I think I like it better, as a shawl, rather than the scarf width.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Melanie. I always like bunnymuff's designs.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Free through May 2nd
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maverick-shawl
> 
> ...


sue, the fair-isle hat is a traditional tam. I've made several of them and they aren't hard. You should give it a try. Its a great way to gain some confidence with fair-isle color stranding techniques.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm currently working on Toni's Winter Wonderland, the shawl version, and here it is! Again, I was able to put a picture up, Yay for me! It's upside down, so I guess you need to stand on your head to look at it!


Lovely start


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


Absolutely beautiful, Melanie. Those beads look great with the yarn color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Melanie, I looked at another page and there it was, a photo of the MKAL. It is just getting prettier and prettier.
> 
> I'm currently working on Toni's Winter Wonderland, the shawl version, and here it is! Again, I was able to put a picture up, Yay for me! It's upside down, so I guess you need to stand on your head to look at it!


Looks great, Dodie!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good start Linda .I may start them but silly as it sounds I get a panicky feeling when I think of starting something when I already have a few started .
Like orchids .Thanks for the pics Melanie and Barbara.I have a few.
Well done on your bunnymuff work Melanie .Keep going with the Wips !
Pretty blanket DeEtta .You are so thoughtful.
Dodie,you must give DH a tme sheet to keep him on his toes !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I was lucky when I retired, my colleagues and family all contributed to it. Have you looked at getting one second hand? I have a friend who got one through Freecycle (don't know if you have this in the states). People who have stuff they no longer need post it to the website for people who can use it. My daughter has just done this with a lawnmower and a set of shelves. They were picked up by young couples just starting to put a home together.


We have Freecycle here, too, and I have given and gotten stuff thru them. However, cost aside, there is another problem on my property. In the winter when you need to start seedlings, if we have a snowy winter, there is no way to have access to a greenhouse due to the way the property gets plowed. We have had snow piles that prevent access to the lawn areas all the way into April. I have been mulling over this logistics problem for a long time. In snowless winters like this past one it seems a no brainer but then I look at pictures with 5 ft snow piles and shake my head. Am still working on the situation and hoping that some new idea pops up. That was great that you found a greenhouse on Freecycle. Sometimes people get rid of excellent things.

EDIT: meant to say it was great that your friends found the greenhouse and that you had gifts to help get yours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That's really wonderful. Any time we can pass something good on whether it's working on a crew, teaching knitting to someone else, or doing other things to teach a woman or girl something to give them some kind of confidence is always wonderful.


Very true. The man who trained me was very disappointed that his son's wouldn't learn from or work with him. And he couldn't find males in the community who were reliable. So he put a lot of hope in me. We parted ways when I went back to school but reconnected when an article on me was put into the local newspaper and he showed up on my job site full of pride that his skills were being used by someone he taught. I saw that with a plasterer, too, who I took a workshop with one weekend and masons and tile men, very traditionally trained who beam with pride when they can pass on their skills--even if it was to a woman!

This passing on of history, whether it is oral or physical skills, used to be so taken for granted in a culture. But we have lost so much of that kind of connection so it becomes extra special when we can see our learnings transferred to new generations.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> We have Freecycle here, too, and I have given and gotten stuff thru them. However, cost aside, there is another problem on my property. In the winter when you need to start seedlings, if we have a snowy winter, there is no way to have access to a greenhouse due to the way the property gets plowed. We have had snow piles that prevent access to the lawn areas all the way into April. I have been mulling over this logistics problem for a long time. In snowless winters like this past one it seems a no brainer but then I look at pictures with 5 ft snow piles and shake my head. Am still working on the situation and hoping that some new idea pops up. That was great that you found a greenhouse on Freecycle. Sometimes people get rid of excellent things.


A better solution for snowdrifts? http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/how-to-make-snowshoes-zmaz81ndzraw.aspx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--your bunnymuff came out terrifically well. And like its dark color, too.

Dodie--good start on the WW.

Looking like a cold, wet day today. Did work on the seedlings yesterday but garden was too wet to work in. Picked up some sweet potato plants that I wanted to get into the garden today. Maybe if I put on some sweatpants it will feel okay if I can beat the rain.

Just tried a lace rib stitch pattern and am thinking about that for the sundress but am doing a great job making myself nuts with this. So typical of me.

Sue--like that strand knitted beret you posted. It feels very unique in its patterning. 

Caryn--fabulous that you found some pineapple sage. Am sill waiting for some to show up around here. And the bushes have such beautiful, cherry red flowers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dp


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> A better solution for snowdrifts? http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/how-to-make-snowshoes-zmaz81ndzraw.aspx


Sometimes you are a very funny lady :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sometimes you are a very funny lady :lol:


I had a good 5-10 minute belly laugh over your response. :thumbup:

In between your scheduled activities you can get the framework bent to your preference. If I were further North I'd be more insistent on the building of this things. But we didn't get much snowfall in central Indiana...I cannot say what Bev received.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is good you are working on projects already started before casting on anew. Good self control. Shopping for the new ones is always fun. I must do that also. We have a yarn crawl coming up next weekend in this area, so I am making a list of all the yarn I " need" for upcoming projects. Can't wait!
> Funny about that telemarketer -what was she selling to get rid of telemarketers?


A yarn crawl - sounds like fun. Do you go round all the LYS s?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am going to do this one too. Love the colors you have chosen.


It is just left over sock yarn with quite long colour runs so the second may may look rather different - but I don't mind that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good that you found where your orchid likes to be


I found the first one thrived there so now we have 6 of them and I have to restrain Keith from buying more. I need to repot three of them if they ever stop flowering. They really are value for money.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, a yarn crawl. I have never done one of those. Bar crawls yes, yarn crawls no. Sounds like fun.


I wonder what would happen if the 2 were combined, alternating bar and yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start. I like the colors.
> 
> When ever I knit with something other than lace or fingering I am surprised at how it grows, lol. Maybe I should pull out those US 19 needles and some bulky yarn


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


It is gorgeous, Melanie. I've been using the triangle beads a lot because they catch the light so nicely. Yours are lovely with that yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Lovely pastels!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Melanie, I looked at another page and there it was, a photo of the MKAL. It is just getting prettier and prettier.
> 
> I'm currently working on Toni's Winter Wonderland, the shawl version, and here it is! Again, I was able to put a picture up, Yay for me! It's upside down, so I guess you need to stand on your head to look at it!


Looking good, Dodie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Free through May 2nd
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maverick-shawl
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sue. I love the Winterflowers jacket. Think I shall have to do that one. Very generous to offer it free.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good start Linda .I may start them but silly as it sounds I get a panicky feeling when I think of starting something when I already have a few started .
> Like orchids .Thanks for the pics Melanie and Barbara.I have a few.
> Well done on your bunnymuff work Melanie .Keep going with the Wips !
> Pretty blanket DeEtta .You are so thoughtful.
> Dodie,you must give DH a tme sheet to keep him on his toes !


I understand that feeling, Ann, I don't like having to many things on the go. 3 is usually my limit though I have stretched it to 4 a couple of times. That translates as 1 main project, 1 easy for when I don't want to concentrate too hard and 1for travelling/ visiting MIL.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> We have Freecycle here, too, and I have given and gotten stuff thru them. However, cost aside, there is another problem on my property. In the winter when you need to start seedlings, if we have a snowy winter, there is no way to have access to a greenhouse due to the way the property gets plowed. We have had snow piles that prevent access to the lawn areas all the way into April. I have been mulling over this logistics problem for a long time. In snowless winters like this past one it seems a no brainer but then I look at pictures with 5 ft snow piles and shake my head. Am still working on the situation and hoping that some new idea pops up. That was great that you found a greenhouse on Freecycle. Sometimes people get rid of excellent things.
> 
> EDIT: meant to say it was great that your friends found the greenhouse and that you had gifts to help get yours.


The snow does make it difficult for you, Tanya. What a pity


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very true. The man who trained me was very disappointed that his son's wouldn't learn from or work with him. And he couldn't find males in the community who were reliable. So he put a lot of hope in me. We parted ways when I went back to school but reconnected when an article on me was put into the local newspaper and he showed up on my job site full of pride that his skills were being used by someone he taught. I saw that with a plasterer, too, who I took a workshop with one weekend and masons and tile men, very traditionally trained who beam with pride when they can pass on their skills--even if it was to a woman!
> 
> This passing on of history, whether it is oral or physical skills, used to be so taken for granted in a culture. But we have lost so much of that kind of connection so it becomes extra special when we can see our learnings transferred to new generations.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I wonder what would happen if the 2 were combined, alternating bar and yarn.


Some store owners would profit more :wink:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The snow does make it difficult for you, Tanya. What a pity


And then we have a no-snow winter like this and watch the weather warming up and you have to second guess Mother Nature as to whether she will ever dump 5 ft of snow on us again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A yarn crawl - sounds like fun. Do you go round all the LYS s?


The yarn crawls around here include about 12 stores but there is a lot of driving to cover them all. They are fun and good marketing tool for the owners.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are looking great, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some store owners would profit more :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And then we have a no-snow winter like this and watch the weather warming up and you have to second guess Mother Nature as to whether she will ever dump 5 ft of snow on us again.


Keeping us guessing is Mother Nature's favourite pastime. Keeps life interesting though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The yarn crawls around here include about 12 stores but there is a lot of driving to cover them all. They are fun and good marketing tool for the owners.


Not enough stores here to make a decent crawl I'm afraid - a pity, it does sound like fun, though a danger to the bank balance.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those are looking great, Linda.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. I'm thinking Christmas gift. I had quite a bit of trouble choosing yarns so I will probably make several pairs so some can go in the women's shelter bag my daughter and I are compiling.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, your shawl is stunning. Love the bead, yarn combination. 
Here is a link to the yarn crawl I am doing next week.
http://wncyarncrawl.com/ 
I did this last year and got to about 5 stores. Lots of good specials and I won 2 raffles and a door prize! Hope I am lucky again this year.

Just curious, how do you all store your finished shawls? I just have mine folded in a shelf in my closet right now and the pile is growing high. I am a little worried too about moths, now that it is warmer, though I haven't seen any.

Dodie, good luck with getting your dh to work at home once retired  
Love how your WW shawl is progressing.

Tanya, it is a rainy day here too. I am glad I got some things in the ground yesterday so they will be watered. The pineapple sage has a wonderful scent! I did see the little red flower on it. The lady told me to pinch it so it will get more blooms later in the season.

Linda, those mitts will make great gifts -good idea.
As far as combining yarn crawl and bar crawls - that might be fun, especially here in Ashevile as there is a big craft beer industry here. Just would need a designated driver


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: looking forward to seeing what you come up with


Thank you, Melanie! I had been having serious doubts about this one, but I'm feeling good about it now. Whew!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Melanie, your shawl is stunning. Love the bead, yarn combination.
> Here is a link to the yarn crawl I am doing next week.
> http://wncyarncrawl.com/
> I did this last year and got to about 5 stores. Lots of good specials and I won 2 raffles and a door prize! Hope I am lucky again this year.
> ...


Craft beers and yarn would be great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Craft beers and yarn would be great.


I can imagine the challenge this could be to the budget, but pretty fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Barbara, the orchids are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing them with us. 

Melanie, your April MKAL turned out so pretty!

Dodie, you are off to a wonderful start on WW!!!

Congratulations on being able to celebrate your skills, Tanya. :thumbup:

That is a great way to deal with snowdrifts, Karen!!! You go, girl!!! 

Have a blessed day, everyone!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I wonder what would happen if the 2 were combined, alternating bar and yarn.


lol, that would definitely give meaning the the phrase 'design element'


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Keeping us guessing is Mother Nature's favourite pastime. Keeps life interesting though.


It is certainly not a boring region to live in. If we didn't have weather to complain about, worry about or survive, there would go 50% of our conversation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Not enough stores here to make a decent crawl I'm afraid - a pity, it does sound like fun, though a danger to the bank balance.


Yes, like going to the fiber festivals. You either need a chunk of money or better go empty pocketed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Melanie, your shawl is stunning. Love the bead, yarn combination.
> Here is a link to the yarn crawl I am doing next week.
> http://wncyarncrawl.com/
> I did this last year and got to about 5 stores. Lots of good specials and I won 2 raffles and a door prize! Hope I am lucky again this year.
> ...


Yes, pinch the sage and it will bush out. Mine will grow about 24-30" tall and are like a small bush. It seems to fill out tho whether I pinch it back or not. It really does have a great scent and attracts bumble bees.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with your yarn crawl. I am hoping to go to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival next weekend with a couple of other members o my Knitting Guild.

My shawls are either in those plastic Rubbermaid containers or in the extra large heavy plastic bags you can buy at the dollar store.

We have rain here today too. I think it is supposed to last most of the day.

Sue


sisu said:


> Melanie, your shawl is stunning. Love the bead, yarn combination.
> Here is a link to the yarn crawl I am doing next week.
> http://wncyarncrawl.com/
> I did this last year and got to about 5 stores. Lots of good specials and I won 2 raffles and a door prize! Hope I am lucky again this year.
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Your orchid is beautiful! Such colorization in the petals. Did you have any issues with the Agriculture inspection bringing it back from Hawaii?
> 
> I am going to look for the red one (picture 2) as I have not seen that around here.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


I loved that red one, too, and had never seen one. We had the orchids shipped from the orchid farm where we bought them. It is called Akatsuka Orchids and you can order online. I wouldn't hesitate to order from them. They pack them really carefully. There is an orchid society here that I may join, only $25 a year and they bring speakers in for some of their meetings.

It was fun to go to the show, Caryn. It was smaller than expected and I learned you need to go the first day to get the best pick of plants for sale. They had it set up like a fairy garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:



> Good luck with your yarn crawl. I am hoping to go to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival next weekend with a couple of other members o my Knitting Guild.
> 
> My shawls are either in those plastic Rubbermaid containers or in the extra large heavy plastic bags you can buy at the dollar store.
> 
> ...


Guess most of the east coast is rainy. It promises to be cloudy/rainy/sunny for the next couple of days, too. Ugh!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


It is beautiful. I can see I am going to need to get blocking wires.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am looking at DROPS current sale --35% off all yarns now.
Are there any specific yarns from DROPS that people like?

And was checking out their Alpaca silk and saw this little ditty: lacey, not a shawl, but the next best thing

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7096&cid=17


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, how are your hives doing? Are they responding to treatment?

Karen, we have windows 7, but the office program that came with it (my son put my computer together) is Microsoft Word and it a major pain to work with. I think sometime this summer he is going to upgrade things for us.

Ann, I hope you find something to put your yarn in. It Devon too far to drive to pick it up?

Shirley, thanks for popping in and letting us know about the workshop. Looks like a lovely sweater. 

Lovely orchid, Melanie.

Gorgeous, DeEtta.

Update on hiking socks. The worsted weight yarn dug into my feet and my soles were covered with small indents and were a bit sore when I went to bed. I will probably try it with a softer yarn and see if that makes a difference.

p 68


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, how are your hives doing? Are they responding to treatment?
> 
> Karen, we have windows 7, but the office program that came with it (my son put my computer together) is Microsoft Word and it a major pain to work with. I think sometime this summer he is going to upgrade things for us.
> 
> ...


That is frustrating about the socks. How about wearing them with a soft cotton tennis sock as a liner?

Just thinking about the heavy duty socks I made couple yrs back. They were made with double strand sock yarn and knit in a smaller than usual needle size as I recall. Never had the problem you are describing but maybe your tootsies are more tender than mine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> When I first started knitting socks I knit medium but now knit small for the width and on a size smaller needle than recommended in my go to pattern. The length is easy to adjust, it is the width that needs fiddling with. I don't have narrow feet but this works for me. The more complex patterns can be a pain to adjust though.


this is what I did too  I am leary of going lower than a #US1 though.. but I do love the smaller needles  I have a formula that was just sent to me so I'll be giving this 'hand knitted socks' another try very soon.. I have 2 repeats on both of my WIP's left and my BON to do and then I me project free


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


That is one happy Orchid  wow I have never seen anything like it 

Shirley I will head on over there as soon as I finish here... It sure looks like moving to the PNW has agreed with you 

Tanya that might be why I can't get some of my seeds to start either.. my peppers have been taking their sweet time  I might just buy some! It is just so hard to find Jalapeno's in the plant section around here.. and we eat at least one a week.. if we had more we would eat more  I also have to buy my tomatoes still...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> A hat that is great for leftover scraps. I wish I could pluck up the coueagevto knit something like this,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fair-isle-hat-34
> 
> Sue


Is it choosing colors or the stranding that you need the courage for?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Good luck with your yarn crawl. I am hoping to go to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival next weekend with a couple of other members o my Knitting Guild.


ENVY!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I wish I could have a small greenhouse. It would make my life so much easier and extend the growing season to at least 9 months.


We have one for sale in our local (ha ha nothings local ) drug store... for $70 and a smaller one for $50 unfortunately we also have really bad winds and I no soil to anchor it down to.. so I can see it flying through the air  we are still thinking about it.. but finding the right place where it is out of the wind will be a challenge.. here is one that is even a better price.. it sure would get those stubborn seeds to sprout  but the larger ones you can grow year round in. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bond-Bloom-Greenhouse-Small/22660107?action=product_interest&action_type=title&item_id=22660107&placement_id=irs-106-m2&strategy=TIC&visitor_id&category=&client_guid=17e0711b-b083-49a7-b84f-678a4325f29d&customer_id_enc&config_id=106&parent_item_id=41127235&parent_anchor_item_id=41127235&guid=a09a7cfa-5bfb-49e4-8800-84f1126d60a8&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n
I have to say this is not the one I was looking at in BI-Mart (similar to Walgreens) the one I was looking at was very heavy duty and could be bolted to the ground.. I don't now about this one.. it is just to show that there are some ideas out there.. Heck I have a plastic shelving unit that I paint every few years.. LOL I could fashion a cover like this for it.. just to get started.. you may have something also that you could transform.. I personally am going to go get a gallon zip lock and put my pepper starts in there (they haven't started yet!! ) and see if I can get them to sprout..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is good you are working on projects already started before casting on anew. Good self control. Shopping for the new ones is always fun. I must do that also. We have a yarn crawl coming up next weekend in this area, so I am making a list of all the yarn I " need" for upcoming projects. Can't wait!
> Funny about that telemarketer -what was she selling to get rid of telemarketers?


Have fun at the Yarn Crawl... we have those in Portland.. I'd love to do one


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The stranding. I am sure I have plenty of colours of leftovers to choose from.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Is it choosing colors or the stranding that you need the courage for?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, a yarn crawl. I have never done one of those. Bar crawls yes, yarn crawls no. Sounds like fun.


Bar crawls sound like fun too!!!  ..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, how are your hives doing? Are they responding to treatment?
> 
> Karen, we have windows 7, but the office program that came with it (my son put my computer together) is Microsoft Word and it a major pain to work with. I think sometime this summer he is going to upgrade things for us.
> 
> ...


I didn't say but did wonder if that might happen- would a smaller needle help next time, too, so you have a denser fabric?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice looking start to the mits Linda.. I like the pastel colors.. 

Thanks for the eye candy Barbara... the Orchids are beautiful and the one you brought home had done so well 

Love this Melanie.. it is beautiful.. and the beads set off the pattern beautifully  

Great start Dodie!! it is a fun knit.. I know you will love it! Toni did a great job designing it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just tried a lace rib stitch pattern and am thinking about that for the sundress but am doing a great job making myself nuts with this. So typical of me.


But they always end up turning out great... you just need to put a little 'blood,sweat and tears' into your creative endeavors  LOL... sorry couldn't help myself..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, how are your hives doing? Are they responding to treatment?
> 
> Karen, we have windows 7, but the office program that came with it (my son put my computer together) is Microsoft Word and it a major pain to work with. I think sometime this summer he is going to upgrade things for us.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev and yes they are responding very well  they are narrowed down to the small of my back and the back of my head.. some around the face still but they are going away!!! finally.. Dr. said they were not hives and he didn't know what was going on.. the only thing he could see were the bumps.. the angry red welts have been gone for a few weeks now.. If they show up I am heading back to him right away so he will know what we are dealing with.. problem with that is... my insurance only pay's 24% and according to my math and the bill we got.. this man makes a good $400.00 a hour.. LOL and is factoring in paying his workers... considering I only saw him for about 15 min's and my part of the bill was almost $200!!! But he is good and with any luck if I have to go back to him. Our insurance could be better and it won't be as bad..

I'm sorry your socks aren't working out right for you... I have an idea though.. if they were made with acrylic you can wash them a few times and use a fabric softener.. I was my afghan made with Red Heart Super saver this way and it is so amazingly soft I just love it!! if you made them with wool try one of those washes they sell.. I think I heard you could put hair conditioner in the rinse too and that will soften up the fibers.. maybe make them more comfortable  I wish you luck with this.... isn't sock making fun  and more fun when they come out great!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We got a lot done yesterday....(Sat) We needed to do a dump run and I saw on Facebook where one of our campgrounds were selling off their old picnic tables for $35!!! We needed one and have camped there often so it was like getting a piece of history  but that darn thing was so heavy.. Oh my gosh.. but we did it.. and it is up by the back porch and I told hubby it was my new deck until I can get a real deck made... just joking of course.. Then the winds came and blew over some pots I had done up I was so upset.. our winds can get terrible.. and when it wips around like that its impossible to do anything about it.. I do think every thing survived and we are suppose to get into the 70's(f) today so they will get some extra help with the sun and heat.. 
My garden is looking very pretty... lots of purple flowers.. I didn't plan on that but it is looking really pretty  I just need some height in some of the planters.. maybe some young trees would work out.. we have someone who wants to give us some apple trees.. its an idea.. 
I just have a little more to go on my WIP's and I'll be working on some socks.. I am finding them very enjoyable 
As for the THEG socks I broke out the bottom beads and will run some elastic or nylon thread though the foot and cuff and see if that will work.. I got the idea from the sundress that Tanya shared with us.. I think it would be worth a try.. I do love the socks and the pattern.. I would just love them to not fall off as I walk...LOL


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Could you please explain blocking for the naive. &#128543;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, when I used to ski I wore double socks. Thin ones under the thick wool ones. More for blister control than sock comfort, but it is an idea. Those old wool ski socks were thick!

Glad you are getting some relief from your formerly known as hives.

The April MKAL should come off the torture rack today. Thanks for all the nice comments. It is actually not that nice dark green but more of a middle olive green. It got really dark when wet. One of my cats decided last night to roll around on top of the wet shawl. Weird creature. Anyone who has cats know what I mean by rolling around - the face rubbing, back wiggling, kind of rolling around. She is on my lap right now and chirps at me when I stop petting her, lol.

I finished the heel turn on sock #1. I like the ease of this heel. Hopefully it will fit well. Next up charts C/D and then the heel turn for sock #2. I decided after the other comments to not add all of the beads. Since sock #1 had been beaded up to row 58 that is where I will stop for sock #2.

I am also making slow progress on Heads Will Roll (February MKAL, lol). Gerda is calling my name though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Kim Pracy said:


> Could you please explain blocking for the naive. 😟


Welcome Kim!!

Blocking is the magic that makes the blob of knitted lace look fabulous  Basically you get your finished lace wet (I wash mine with Rapture, any wool wash will do), then you use wires and pins (must be rust-proof!!) to hold it in the shape you want. This opens up the lace so you can see all the lovely patterning. I use foam floor mats to pin the shawl to, the kind you can buy for a children's play room or exercise room. You stretch out the shawl and use the pins to hold it. Then let it dry. This is for natural fibers. Acrylic yarns need to be steam blocked which is a bit different. Blocking also helps when making pieced garments - you block the pieces to help ensure the seamed edges will be the same size. Also can help with shaping.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> The stranding. I am sure I have plenty of colours of leftovers to choose from.
> 
> Sue


This would be the perfect hat to practice on. There are lots of great ways to strand that keep the tension even. Even if it took you awhile to get the tension loose enough, the smaller size it makes would probably fit one of your GK.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think this is really pretty,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiina-lilleaed

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, how are your hives doing? Are they responding to treatment?
> 
> Karen, we have windows 7, but the office program that came with it (my son put my computer together) is Microsoft Word and it a major pain to work with. I think sometime this summer he is going to upgrade things for us.
> 
> ...


Another thought for your hiking socks is to put the purl side on the outside for the bottom of the foot. I've done that once or twice and it does make for a softer bed for your foot.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will have to take a closer look at it.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> This would be the perfect hat to practice on. There are lots of great ways to strand that keep the tension even. Even if it took you awhile to get the tension loose enough, the smaller size it makes would probably fit one of your GK.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have fun at the Yarn Crawl... we have those in Portland.. I'd love to do one


There's one happening up here in a couple of weeks. I usually manage to make it to a few of the shops with a friend of mine and am looking forward to it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bar crawls sound like fun too!!!  ..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think this is really pretty,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiina-lilleaed
> 
> Sue


It is pretty, Sue, and I discovered I already have it in my Library!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am just reporting back. I had a wonderful weekend but no photos as the place we stopped was down a steep slope and impossible to get a shot of. I am going to catch up now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just reporting back. I had a wonderful weekend but no photos as the place we stopped was down a steep slope and impossible to get a shot off. I am going to catch up now!


Glad you had a wonderful time, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased the hair cut experience was good, DeElla :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Sorry it will be harder to see your family, Norma. We have the same problem - 2-3 hours down the M6 to see ours but I'm sure you will work something out.
> Do hope Trixie is ok.


Thank you, Linda. Trixie has an appointment Thursday at the vets.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, pinch the sage and it will bush out. Mine will grow about 24-30" tall and are like a small bush. It seems to fill out tho whether I pinch it back or not. It really does have a great scent and attracts bumble bees.


Okay, thanks. That is good to know that it will get that big.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good luck with your yarn crawl. I am hoping to go to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival next weekend with a couple of other members o my Knitting Guild.
> 
> My shawls are either in those plastic Rubbermaid containers or in the extra large heavy plastic bags you can buy at the dollar store.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue. I am making a list of what I want to buy so hopefully I won't get carried away. 
That is a good idea to put the shawls in one of those heavy plastic bags. I will have to get some. I just saw one of those little moths!!!
The Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival is a big one. That should be fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We got a lot done yesterday....(Sat) We needed to do a dump run and I saw on Facebook where one of our campgrounds were selling off their old picnic tables for $35!!! We needed one and have camped there often so it was like getting a piece of history  but that darn thing was so heavy.. Oh my gosh.. but we did it.. and it is up by the back porch and I told hubby it was my new deck until I can get a real deck made... just joking of course.. Then the winds came and blew over some pots I had done up I was so upset.. our winds can get terrible.. and when it wips around like that its impossible to do anything about it.. I do think every thing survived and we are suppose to get into the 70's(f) today so they will get some extra help with the sun and heat..
> My garden is looking very pretty... lots of purple flowers.. I didn't plan on that but it is looking really pretty  I just need some height in some of the planters.. maybe some young trees would work out.. we have someone who wants to give us some apple trees.. its an idea..
> I just have a little more to go on my WIP's and I'll be working on some socks.. I am finding them very enjoyable
> As for the THEG socks I broke out the bottom beads and will run some elastic or nylon thread though the foot and cuff and see if that will work.. I got the idea from the sundress that Tanya shared with us.. I think it would be worth a try.. I do love the socks and the pattern.. I would just love them to not fall off as I walk...LOL


I guess you get the full blast of any Pacific storm, sorry about your pots blowing over.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, that is too bad about the socks. I guess it is a learning curve as to what will work. 

It is good to get those projects done Ronie, but one should never be project free!!! :lol: Hope your ideas work for fixing the earl grey socks. It is good that you are healing - too bad your insurance won't cover more.
That picnic table sounds like a good deal. Glad you garden is going along and that the wind didn't do too much damage.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is pretty, Sue, and I discovered I already have it in my Library!


Me too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Barbara. Thanks for the pictures of the orchids. Beautiful!

Linda, love your start on 'Lizzie's' Potluck mitts. 

Melanie, I love your MKAL. It is beautiful!

Dodie, your Winter Wonderland is looking great!

Tanya, I will have to try the cotton socks on the inside. I was surprised to realize the socks were bothering me.

Julie, I will have to try a smaller needle. Good idea.

Thanks, Ronie, for another idea to try on my socks. One way or the other, I will use them.  My socks are a superwash merino, cashmere, nylon blend. I can't imagine them not being soft. Glad your hives are behaving. It must be a great relief to you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Another thought for your hiking socks is to put the purl side on the outside for the bottom of the foot. I've done that once or twice and it does make for a softer bed for your foot.


That is a great idea too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just reporting back. I had a wonderful weekend but no photos as the place we stopped was down a steep slope and impossible to get a shot off. I am going to catch up now!


Welcome home. Glad you enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kim Pracy said:


> Could you please explain blocking for the naive. 😟


Melanie explained and showed you a great example.. she also shared a picture on page 71 that shows the blocking process  It is really important with lace knitting and with non-lace items it seems to relax the stitches and makes for a nice finish to your projects


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kim--first, welcome to the LP. Hope you will enjoy our little group and hang around with us.

Now, Melanie answered your questions about blocking, talking about lace. However, many of our knit or crochet items benefit from blocking. It simply means wetting the item with either a good soaking or steaming it and pushing/pulling it into the shape and size we want. Sweaters are a big item for blocking. But also blankets, scarves, even hats. Socks are about the only item that people don't block and then some do. Some items do well with pinning them into place and then steaming them. Euclan or Soak are 2 very popular items for use in soaking an item for blocking but they are not the only ones. Even acrylics can be blocked with some special treatment. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> But they always end up turning out great... you just need to put a little 'blood,sweat and tears' into your creative endeavors  LOL... sorry couldn't help myself..


Thanks for the support. I just hate when I can't make up my mind on something and struggle with it for months instead of actually knitting. It feels so unproductive and time wasting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Norma... I trust you had a nice time and feel nice and refreshed 

Thanks Caryn, Julie and Bev... and yes I do have moment of complete calm.. something I have not had for a long time  I just enjoy the feeling while it lasts... 

Well the weather man lied... again... LOL it was suppose to get up to 70 today... well at 8am it was 70 and it's only 10am now and we are up to 80  We have been to the beach already.. no wind and beautiful surf  I am sure I got some good ole fashion sun! at least I look like I'm a tad bit tanner...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the support. I just hate when I can't make up my mind on something and struggle with it for months instead of actually knitting. It feels so unproductive and time wasting.


But then you also learn something from it.. so not much of a waste after all  I do know what you mean though.. sitting down to get some progress made when none is made is frustrating..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Sue. I am making a list of what I want to buy so hopefully I won't get carried away.
> That is a good idea to put the shawls in one of those heavy plastic bags. I will have to get some. I just saw one of those little moths!!!
> The Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival is a big one. That should be fun!


Am missing those huge fiber festivals. Really need to put some money together for September in Rhinebeck.

Sue--Have a great time at Maryland.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, lovely hat :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Barbara. Thanks for the pictures of the orchids. Beautiful!
> 
> Linda, love your start on 'Lizzie's' Potluck mitts.
> 
> ...


I think whoever suggested inside out could have a good suggestion there, too! We do get a thick Rugby sock here, but the yarn is fairly fine- they are thick because they are ribbed- and nowhere near the gauge of worsted, it is annoying when you hoped you had found a fast method of making a sock!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> You believe in living dangerously!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Caryn ,so sorry I missed your birthday .Belated greetings.Enjoy your books .


I think I did too. Belated Birthday wishes for you :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> But then you also learn something from it.. so not much of a waste after all  I do know what you mean though.. sitting down to get some progress made when none is made is frustrating..


I took about 5 months thinking about that Afro-centric hat and looking at motifs that I could translate into knitting. Did the same thing with the baby gift that became the Reggae sock doll. I was used to working knitting as on a roll with very little thinking time required and the ideas just kept coming and the needles just kept clicking. I think part of the problem has been the burnout I suffered from several disappointing craft fairs and other things that assaulted my sense of success and creativity. And I really hate feeling this way. Took a suggestion Bev made and just did something for myself and finally, after 2 yrs made those slippers for myself end of this winter. They still look very funky but are comfortable and warm and big enough to wear with socks when the floors are really cold. But it is not enough and I need some more work on me.

Saw that you found an idea in the pink child's dress that you can use to snug up your socks. Our ideas come from so many places. Great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As well as blocking on mats you can block as the Shetland Islanders do on a frame- wooden or plastic plumber's pipe, with nails or string to pull the stitches out. These have the advantage they can be carried outside on a good day- propped up against a wall, to speed the drying process. 
There are some good suggestions in this thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-334272-1.html

ETA, you can put blocking knitting in as a search- there are so many threads to follow up, this was just one that I knew of that has been followed up by the OP, and has worked for her. BTW Forrestsmum1 has used the pipe method successfully too, in her very small quarters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--another idea for your existing hiking sock: knit a sole liner and sew it into the sock. Use fingering wt yarn and #1 or 2 needles, and sew it in with the knit side to your skin. 

Also, think of how your knit socks feel when done in sock yarn on smaller needles. The problem may be the size of the stitches themselves. And that may be why my boot socks don't give me the same grief. I think I used a #4 needle with double strand fingering wt yarn. So the fabric is dense and the stitches are defined against my skin --if that makes sense to you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Have spent about 3 days thinking about and sampling stitches for the slubby sport wt cotton blend yarn I got for gd's sundress. Very frustrated as none of the stitches show well and this yarn if very splitty. Don't recall the purple of this same yarn being like this, or this bad. So K4tog is not going to happen, or anything that is subtle. Have been working out of Mon Tricot Knitting Encyclopedia for stitch selection but their language describing the stitches is not that familiar and not sure I am understanding. One stitch was systemically off by the same stitch each repeat so I think the pattern was wrong. Feels like I am spinning my wheels and need to get something going, but what!


That sounds sooo frustrating.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. Finally finished this poor small baby shawl. Honestly, it has been a week with lots of interruptions and bad weather. Again today, grey overcast and threatening rain -- moisture of course we need, but another day of grey is a bit "depressing" -- actually, maybe it isn't the grey or the rain; maybe it it those things in conjunction with very cold north winds that just rip through. You don't want to step outside the door.
> 
> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


It is very beautiful.

:thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Another thought for your hiking socks is to put the purl side on the outside for the bottom of the foot. I've done that once or twice and it does make for a softer bed for your foot.


interesting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just came from bringing in firewood. Yes, Can you believe that? It is May 1 and there is still need to burn at this time of year!!!!!!!!!

So as I was working between the raindrops, because yes it has rained on and off all day, I realized it is May 1, May Day, the Maypole Day, the Day to celebrate workers. So a good May Day to all who have had to toil in their lives, whether you have the pole to dance round or not.

Here is a little blog on May Day with a great woodcut or lithograph:

http://activistnewsletter.blogspot.com/

FYI, it is only the first article that I am suggesting you read. The rest is a newsletter that most will not be interested in.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am just reporting back. I had a wonderful weekend but no photos as the place we stopped was down a steep slope and impossible to get a shot off. I am going to catch up now!


Welcome back


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--glad you had a good retreat. Too bad the photo ops were not there for you. But you have sent us so many wonderful pics and information for this LP.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think I did too. Belated Birthday wishes for you :thumbup:


Thank you and Ann (don't remember if I saw yours).Now a year older and hopefully wiser😄


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I think this is really pretty,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiina-lilleaed
> 
> Sue


Oh, wouldn't that look lovely as a tablecloth, too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

My mods put one of my older patterns on special for 48 hours every month. For May, they chose Beach Memories that Caryn and Sue recently knitted. There is a discount of 40% off with the coupon code BEACH through May 2 if anyone wanted this pattern. Just FYI.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beach-memories-scarf


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My mods put one of my older patterns on special for 48 hours every month. For May, they chose Beach Memories that Caryn and Sue recently knitted. There is a discount of 40% off with the coupon code BEACH through May 2 if anyone wanted this pattern. Just FYI.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beach-memories-scarf


This pattern really looks good in strong colored gradients. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


Looking good Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


Yay! May is up. Must head over to get it. Looks good Sue.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Could you please explain blocking for the naive. &#128543;
Hello Kim .Someone better qualified will come along and help I'm sure .
I am fairly new to it .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


Oh my goodness, I didn't even get over to get the new pattern yet. Love your May Flowers :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Caryn ...how do the wise get wiser ? Glad my solution worked for you .
Norma ..pleased you are safely home .
Tanya ...is it truly wasting time if you end up with a good ,workable idea ?
Elizabeth ..will collect the scarf pattern as I have some yarn in mind .
Ronie ,so good you are getting relief with your skin .
Sue ..some nice patterns .Good work on the YoL .I looked for the pattern and it wasn't up ,then I haven't been able to get on line since lunch time .
Will put Ww aside ,yet again ,and do May .Sorry Toni ,taking so long with your design.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, I must have missed your suggestion to put the purls on the outside of the foot for the bottom. I will try that too. I love this pattern. I want to make it work. 

Welcome to LP, Kim.

Welcome back, Norma. Hope the weekend was rejuvinating.

Tanya, yes, I understood what you were saying. The liner is definitely something to try.

Elizabeth, purchased Beach Memories. Have some Noro in the stash from my DD. 

Sue, good for you!! I am have March and April to do before I can start May.  At least I remembered to get the patterns.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I thought for our last trip out we would look at some of the beaches in Pembrokeshire. They are very lovely and a surfer's paradise.
> 
> This is our very favourite. All my children have happy memories of it as there is a castle and a beach. Perfect!!
> http://manorbiercastle.co.uk/
> ...


Tenby looks much like the one of the towns we wen to in Scotland with all the houses painted in bright colors by the pier.

Have a great retreat. Do enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Don't want to bore you with a weather report but yesterday we had ,sun ,sleet,snow ,hail ,rain and thunder .


That sounds miserable. Yesterday it was in the low 50*F today it's 81* such a big difference, but I will be going out and sitting in the swing like Sue did last week! I may try to knit again out there, but I may just read and "soak up some rays" as we used to say when I was a young adult.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--my problem is that I feel stuck and can't figure out what i want to do so I get very impatient with myself. And that makes the problem worse. But I do hear what you say about having a different attitude. Something for me to work on. Thanx.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belated Happy Birthday, Caryn. I keep missing by a day.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, purchased Beach Memories. Have some Noro in the stash from my DD.


Noro works! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> My mods put one of my older patterns on special for 48 hours every month. For May, they chose Beach Memories that Caryn and Sue recently knitted. There is a discount of 40% off with the coupon code BEACH through May 2 if anyone wanted this pattern. Just FYI.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beach-memories-scarf


Got it! Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


Well done, Sue! I'm going to print out this clue right now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Got it! Thank you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Went southeast a bit for an all town garage sale. We were there 2 1/2 hours and did not get to near all of them. We found a few things. I found two sweaters-one with crams yarn acrylic, wool and nylon=brand new. The second one is navy acrylic, wool and mohair. Both are bulky weight.  I have some bulky patterns I have been wanting to do. Fun, fun.
> 
> Also, found a camera. Did not buy it. But I did drool major time. A Nikon Coolpix with 34x zoom. Oh, it was so very nice. It did not have the CD that uploads onto the computer so you have an editing program. It was more money that we can spend now, but we have found some on Ebay with lower prices that we can look into in the future. Oh, my, it was soooooo nice.


Bev, it sounds like a lovely drive and a nice couple of sweaters.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Got the Sweet Daisy Hat finished. Back to the socks. Hope they are as stretchy as everyelse's. They might be large enough to fit.
> 
> The cap doesn't look like the picture to me but I don't have a form either.


Tricia, the hat looks wonderful and someone will love it, I have no doubt.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, glad the hair cut went well.
> 
> Will your Shetland party go into how you do the square shawls with the edging all around. I see the diagrams in books and honestly that scares me when they want you to do the calculations. I'm just a scaredy cat.
> 
> Sue


I'll be looking forward to that. I've made an Estonian shawl but not a Shetland, yet. I'm sure it will be very educational and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Have spent about 3 days thinking about and sampling stitches for the slubby sport wt cotton blend yarn I got for gd's sundress. Very frustrated as none of the stitches show well and this yarn if very splitty. Don't recall the purple of this same yarn being like this, or this bad. So K4tog is not going to happen, or anything that is subtle. Have been working out of Mon Tricot Knitting Encyclopedia for stitch selection but their language describing the stitches is not that familiar and not sure I am understanding. One stitch was systemically off by the same stitch each repeat so I think the pattern was wrong. Feels like I am spinning my wheels and need to get something going, but what!


Good luck, you'll get there I have no doubt. Sometimes you get lemons when you want lemonade. It happens to me regularly!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta I am so glad your hair cut turned out the way you wanted it...


I agree with Ronie. I also am glad your hair cut turned out well, DeEtta.

I had let my hair grow out too much so went today and got it cut, just about an inch off. I have curly hair, from chemo and have a hard time with it. The hair is about an inch or 1 1/2" and curls around my face nicely. I don't know if I'll be able to keep it looking like this, but I'll sure try!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> One of my orchids blooms like a crazy plant, lol. The others all bloom regularly but this one puts out multiple spikes. This is one plant with five or six spikes.


That is an absolutely beautiful orchid, Melanie. I don't know what the spikes are, but the flowers look great.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning, Everyone. Finally finished this poor small baby shawl. Honestly, it has been a week with lots of interruptions and bad weather. Again today, grey overcast and threatening rain -- moisture of course we need, but another day of grey is a bit "depressing" -- actually, maybe it isn't the grey or the rain; maybe it it those things in conjunction with very cold north winds that just rip through. You don't want to step outside the door.
> 
> Well, in any case, i finally finished this little blanket with its edging which I've quickly grown tired of -- here it is blocked. See a problem with a dropped and running stitch, so stuck a pin in it, measures "20". The edging seems to go around the corners with less strain that my first attempt, and I did try a mitered corner, but the pattern really doesn't lend itself to a good looking miter -- so tossed that idea. Well, 2 down and 2 more, but larger blankets to go. I'll be going back to a lace panel between the hobby horse and the edging which I like much better.


This is a lovely little blanket. Even though you got tired of the edge, and I can relate to that, it is absolutely lovely. :-D


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> That is an absolutely beautiful orchid, Melanie. I don't know what the spikes are, but the flowers look great.


The spikes are the 'branch' the flowers are on.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Growing older is inevitable, aging is not!


Tanya, I love that saying. My I borrow it now and again? It is a wonderful saying for both John and I. :-D


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


I really like the mitts, Linda. They are looking really good. I signed up for the Gerda, but have to put it on a back burner. I have too many other things on my plate right now.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babara, the orchids from the show and those on your dining room table look really lovely. I especially like the red one with the blue ribbon just behind.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I love that saying. My I borrow it now and again? It is a wonderful saying for both John and I. :-D


Absolutely--I want everyone to use it and make it part of their life


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, Elizabeth! But I REALLY didn't need another project!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Dodie,you must give DH a tme sheet to keep him on his toes !


What a great idea, Ann. I hadn't thought of that, but I will do it! I don't have an ipad though, so I won't be able to do that. :lol:

DH says "time sheets will have become a thing of the past"!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to thank Pam, Tanya, Linda, Caryn, Toni, Ronie and Melanie, and anyone I may have missed for the nice things you said about the WW. Slow, but steady is my new model. :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


YAY!!! thanks for the reminder Sue.. by the way your's is looking great!  I love this months pattern.. I need to go over there and get mine


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I agree with Ronie. I also am glad your hair cut turned out well, DeEtta.
> 
> I had let my hair grow out too much so went today and got it cut, just about an inch off. I have curly hair, from chemo and have a hard time with it. The hair is about an inch or 1 1/2" and curls around my face nicely. I don't know if I'll be able to keep it looking like this, but I'll sure try!


I'm glad you like your new hair do  it is really nice when they do a good job... My hair has changed since I have gotten older.. The gray is a bit wirey (sp) so I seem to have more body  and the ocean air has put some curl into it so it's not straight and limp like it was when I was younger... but then that was the style back then so I was happy with it then too


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

ufoquilter said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth! But I REALLY didn't need another project!


 :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Absolutely--I want everyone to use it and make it part of their life


and I really do believe this too  but I find myself referring to my age alot lately .. I have had to bite my tongue often to stop myself... I think the more you say your old the older you feel... but oh my gosh when it is getting harder and harder to get up off the floor... I sure do feel old.... LOL most of the time I am young at heart 

Well it is 92 in the sun and 82 in the shade and getting on to 5pm.. we had a great day outside again.. I wire tied the stool that I had the plants on to the drain pipe.. it should hold.. I have watered a few times and have my peppers in a plastic bag and seeds to sprout in paper towels in a plastic bag and they are in the sun!!! if they don't sprout for me I am giving up... LOL I'll buy plants!  I almost bound off my scarf but had more than enough yarn to make it a little bit longer so I'll probably bind off some time this week.. hopefully I'll get both of them bound off and blocking


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


Looks good! I'm trying to decide if I do more than one repeat.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Babara, the orchids from the show and those on your dining room table look really lovely. I especially like the red one with the blue ribbon just behind.


Thank you, Dodie. I loved that one too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know if I'm the youngest or mid-range in THIS group...I'm 47 now, and am getting more pattern choices than I can EVER keep up with (all y'all know which two I'm talking about). I can honestly tell you that I'm not bothering with one exam they WANT me to take as I have my teeth being worked on and another type of insurance-mandatory check tomorrow morning. This one is non-invasive thankfully...just checking my oxygen levels so I may or may not have my oxygen concentrator.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm glad you like your new hair do  it is really nice when they do a good job... My hair has changed since I have gotten older.. The gray is a bit wirey (sp) so I seem to have more body  and the ocean air has put some curl into it so it's not straight and limp like it was when I was younger... but then that was the style back then so I was happy with it then too


I always think that hair changes texture as it loses its color--gets thicker, more wiry, wavy? Not sure what that is about but I know it loses color due to an enzyme in the body not being produced? or overproduced? and the body producing its own hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My hair seems much the same texture as always- just coming in white rather than mouse. I don't have as much as I used- nor does it seem to grow as long as once did.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! thanks for the reminder Sue.. by the way your's is looking great!  I love this months pattern.. I need to go over there and get mine


Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


It is a nice floral!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just had 12 inches cut off for donation...about shoulder length now. Good for our "Summer" coming up...up to 80+ yesterday. Whew!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pam that looks really lovely but not the same colour as the Ravelry one .The computer has yet to learn how to replicate colour correctly .
Karen ..you are just a baby !My youngest is the same age as you are .
Bev .You may have tender feet .I spend my time during the chiropody appointment apologising for wincing .My feet always feel tender.
Dodie ...strange how chemo produces curly hair but it doesn't always remain curly .
Elly .know how you feel about more patterns but I think the one on offer turns out really well and could be worn with so many outfits .
A holiday here to-day so shall be staying home to avoid the crowds .Will just go up to the field with Hector .Still too cold for gardening .


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thankyou so much Miss Melba. Now I know lol. I have always been too embarrassed to ask. &#128522;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Here are some pictures from the orchid show today. The last one is the one I got from Hawaii. It has been in full bloom since about March 3rd.


Those are lovely :thumbup: I love orchids :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I'm very tempted with Gerda but I've got enough to do at the moment. Cast on a little project this afternoon (Potluck Mitts, Elizabeth's pattern) and have a top-down sweater started - that is in dk and seems to grow at an incredible rate.


That is going to be very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, a yarn crawl. I have never done one of those. Bar crawls yes, yarn crawls no. Sounds like fun.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is blocking.  I have been good and not cast on a new project. I know, it has only been one day but hey, take your victories how you can
> 
> The yarn is Aruacania Ruca in olive. The beads are Miyuki triangle glass in yellow with green linings (make me think of beer, lol). It is about 70 x 34 inches, so a good size.


Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, it is beautiful without standing on my head :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that yarn crawl looks so much fun. I wish I could come!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Am looking at DROPS current sale --35% off all yarns now.
> Are there any specific yarns from DROPS that people like?
> 
> And was checking out their Alpaca silk and saw this little ditty: lacey, not a shawl, but the next best thing
> ...


This is probably far too late but I have used and loved Drops Alpaca and Silk lots of times.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kim Pracy said:


> Could you please explain blocking for the naive. 😟


Welcome and I hope you will join us :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a wonderful time, Norma!


Thank you, Pam. I was tired last night and went to bed at 8pm. I much perkier today :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Welcome home. Glad you enjoyed your weekend.


Thanks, Caryn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, thank you and today I am fighting fit :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back


Thank you, Melanie. I am catching up!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--glad you had a good retreat. Too bad the photo ops were not there for you. But you have sent us so many wonderful pics and information for this LP.


Thanks and there is more to come.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> My mods put one of my older patterns on special for 48 hours every month. For May, they chose Beach Memories that Caryn and Sue recently knitted. There is a discount of 40% off with the coupon code BEACH through May 2 if anyone wanted this pattern. Just FYI.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beach-memories-scarf


I just treated myself as I loved it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


Lovely and beautiful colour. I shall start mine this afternoon


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome home, Ann.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Tenby looks much like the one of the towns we wen to in Scotland with all the houses painted in bright colors by the pier.
> 
> Have a great retreat. Do enjoy yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


What a beauty! I love it :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was younger I can remember my hair being very thick,wiry and wavy, and it used to get very greasy/oily within a couple of days of being washed. Somewhere over the years it stopped getting greasy. I do know that about ten years ago it became a lot thinner and lost a lot of its body and wiriness. I then started using a hair shampoo to add volume, which worked great. In hindsight I realized what was probably the reason. After we nearly lost Amy about ten years ago, her hair became very thin and would come out in handfuls. Hers was very noticeable, as she could not even pull her hair back into a ponytail. Fortunately with time her hair all grew back and thickened. I think that all the stress around that time might have affected my hair too. As for texture, I think mine in my old age is closer to what it was as a teenager in its wiriness. As for colour, I have always been very content with it being red and have never used any dyes on it. The colour has faded the past few years. My stylist had wanted me to try highlights a few years ago, but I wasn't interested in fighting its natural progression. I have natural highlights now and I like the gradual change in colour. I am curious as to when it will totally turn grey or whatever colour. The joys of old age!

Sue


tamarque said:


> I always think that hair changes texture as it loses its color--gets thicker, more wiry, wavy? Not sure what that is about but I know it loses color due to an enzyme in the body not being produced? or overproduced? and the body producing its own hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it too. I think of myself as old, and have no problem with that. I did jump on my DH when he said elderly a while back. I am in low 70s now,and to me elderly sums up someone in their eighties or their nineties. I still believe you are as old as you feel. I can't change the actual number, (my oldest GS turns 21 tomorrow), but after all, it is still just a number.

Sue



Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I love that saying. My I borrow it now and again? It is a wonderful saying for both John and I. :-D


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Pam. I like your flowers.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. It is a nice quick and easy clue.

Sue


Ronie said:


> YAY!!! thanks for the reminder Sue.. by the way your's is looking great!  I love this months pattern.. I need to go over there and get mine


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had mine cut last Tuesday when it looked like the weather was really warming up and the temps have dropped since.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I just had 12 inches cut off for donation...about shoulder length now. Good for our "Summer" coming up...up to 80+ yesterday. Whew!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> When I was younger I can remember my hair being very thick,wiry and wavy, and it used to get very greasy/oily within a couple of days of being washed. Somewhere over the years it stopped getting greasy. I do know that about ten years ago it became a lot thinner and lost a lot of its body and wiriness. I then started using a hair shampoo to add volume, which worked great. In hindsight I realized what was probably the reason. After we nearly lost Amy about ten years ago, her hair became very thin and would come out in handfuls. Hers was very noticeable, as she could not even pull her hair back into a ponytail. Fortunately with time her hair all grew back and thickened. I think that all the stress around that time might have affected my hair too. As for texture, I think mine in my old age is closer to what it was as a teenager in its wiriness. As for colour, I have always been very content with it being red and have never used any dyes on it. The colour has faded the past few years. My stylist had wanted me to try highlights a few years ago, but I wasn't interested in fighting its natural progression. I have natural highlights now and I like the gradual change in colour. I am curious as to when it will totally turn grey or whatever colour. The joys of old age!
> 
> Sue


You've just reminded me, Sue that I had that oiliness as a teen, but I was one of those Blonde to start with, mouse by end of teens, and unrelentingly straight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> When I was younger I can remember my hair being very thick,wiry and wavy, and it used to get very greasy/oily within a couple of days of being washed. Somewhere over the years it stopped getting greasy. I do know that about ten years ago it became a lot thinner and lost a lot of its body and wiriness. I then started using a hair shampoo to add volume, which worked great. In hindsight I realized what was probably the reason. After we nearly lost Amy about ten years ago, her hair became very thin and would come out in handfuls. Hers was very noticeable, as she could not even pull her hair back into a ponytail. Fortunately with time her hair all grew back and thickened. I think that all the stress around that time might have affected my hair too. As for texture, I think mine in my old age is closer to what it was as a teenager in its wiriness. As for colour, I have always been very content with it being red and have never used any dyes on it. The colour has faded the past few years. My stylist had wanted me to try highlights a few years ago, but I wasn't interested in fighting its natural progression. I have natural highlights now and I like the gradual change in colour. I am curious as to when it will totally turn grey or whatever colour. The joys of old age!
> 
> Sue


I think you are right about the stress. Our society is a very reductionist one and we learn, thank you Big Pharma, to think of our body as very discreet parts, separate from each other. Of course that is a complete fabrication. Our hair, like our eyes, like every other part reflects what is happening to us in the whole. Stress affects our nutrient availability throughout our body and hair is a canary in the coal mine that can show us something is amiss. That is why people can do hair analysis for nutrient deficiency in our body. So when your stress level went down, and there was less cortisol production, etc, your hair reflected the rebalancing that occurred.

As for old age, you really need to stop that thought. Getting older does not make you old: how old you feel is only a state of mind :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--thanks for the feedback on DROPS yarn. The sale is still ongoing I think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So your batteries feel like they have been recharged? Glad that you had a good time.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Ronie, thank you and today I am fighting fit :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I went to my weaving class today, with the gloves I am knitting for the Brother who gardens- the one from Church- I have come home with commissions for another 6 pair- I am going to be busy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think my next post reflects my philosophy of you are only as old as you feel. I remember reading years ago that people guess your age by your gait. I tend to stride out. When I am no longer able to, I guess I will slow down. I annoy some of my girls as I always park a long way out when I go to the stores, just for that extra little walk. When I turned 50, it hit me that I should consciously exercise my body outside of just walking. So, I started doing jazzercise then,and am still as enthusiastic as when I started. I am even more energetic than some who are a lot younger, and really love doing it. I am hoping I will still be doing it in another twenty years. My aunt turns 91 next week and she still goes dancing every week. I hope I will be too.

Sue 


tamarque said:


> I think you are right about the stress. Our society is a very reductionist one and we learn, thank you Big Pharma, to think of our body as very discreet parts, separate from each other. Of course that is a complete fabrication. Our hair, like our eyes, like every other part reflects what is happening to us in the whole. Stress affects our nutrient availability throughout our body and hair is a canary in the coal mine that can show us something is amiss. That is why people can do hair analysis for nutrient deficiency in our body. So when your stress level went down, and there was less cortisol production, etc, your hair reflected the rebalancing that occurred.
> 
> As for old age, you really need to stop that thought. Getting older does not make you old: how old you feel is only a state of mind :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think my next post reflects my philosophy of you are only as old as you feel. I remember reading years ago that people guess your age by your gait. I tend to stride out. When I am no longer able to, I guess I will slow down. I annoy some of my girls as I always park a long way out when I go to the stores, just fir that extra little walk. When I turned 50, it hit me that I should consciously exercise my body outside of just walking. So, I started doing jazzercise then,and am still as enthusiastic as when I started. I am even more energetic than some who are a lot younger, and really love doing it. I am hoping I will still be doing it in another tweet years. My aunt turns 91 next week and she still goes dancing every week. I hope I will be too.
> 
> Sue


I always hear your high energy and enthusiasm for life in your posts and would never use a word like 'old' to describe any part of you. Hope you will do your jazzercise throughout your entire life and keep your youthful spirit alive and active.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I used Noro, Bev. The colors were nice long runs and worked well. You will enjoy the pattern. 

Thank you for the birthday wishes Dodie.

Well done May flowers Pam. Can really see the beads twinkling!

Julie, great success with your gloves! You sure will be busy! 

Norma, wish you could come on the yarn crawl too. 

Sue, I love your philosophy. I just turned 69 and also do not feel elderly at all. I love doing Zumba and take a weight lifting course and yoga at the local y and love it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another dull, dreary day here. It is just barely raining, but so dark. I think thunderstorms are forecast. Maybe we will get one that will push this current system out of here.
My DH is visiting his sister for a couple of days so I am really hoping I can get some things done around here whilst he is away.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Pam. You got your BON done. It looks great.

Kim, don't be embarrassed to ask here.  We love questions and, of course, we love pitures. 



Julie said:


> I went to my weaving class today, with the gloves I am knitting for the Brother who gardens- the one from Church- I have come home with commissions for another 6 pair- I am going to be busy![quote/]
> 
> Wonderful, Julie!!
> 
> All this talk of being old. Sometimes we tease each other about being old, but we don't feel old. I have a friend who is about the same age as I am and lives in a town where the seniors go to retire. Years ago she started getting in and out of her car the way the seniors who are not as mobile do. She has taken on various habits of the elderly. She is embracing being old.  I told her that once and she agreed with me. It was a concious decision on her part. And she looks old and has lost the ground she has given up.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good for you Julie.Better to be busy and receiving a small income .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> So your batteries feel like they have been recharged? Glad that you had a good time.
> 
> Sue


Yes, my batteries are fully charged :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, all those orders are great :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a little ditty from Roving Crafters this morning.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spliced

It is rare I buy patterns but did buy their 4 hats for $1--not to be resisted today


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


 :thumbup: That was fast. You and Sue are really setting the pace this month!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Norma! 

Welcome, newbies!!! We do questions and photos in abundance here. 

Congratulations on your commissions, Julie!

Those May Flowers are looking good!!!

All of this conversation about hair changes and aging is interesting. Mine has natural "highlights" now and humidity greatly affects the natural curls - going from farm country to lake country makes a big difference in the "volume" of my hair.

Have a great day, all!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I just treated myself as I loved it :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went to my weaving class today, with the gloves I am knitting for the Brother who gardens- the one from Church- I have come home with commissions for another 6 pair- I am going to be busy!


That's great, Julie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Kim Pracy said:


> Thankyou so much Miss Melba. Now I know lol. I have always been too embarrassed to ask. 😊


You are welcome and this is the group to ask questions in


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Pam. I was tired last night and went to bed at 8pm. I much perkier today :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you Julie, Ann, DeEtta, Norma, Sue, Caryn, Bev, Elizabeth and Toni for all your comments on my May BON. It knit up pretty quickly and I really like it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you Julie, Ann, DeEtta, Norma, Sue, Caryn, Bev, Elizabeth and Toni for all your comments on my May BON. It knit up pretty quickly and I really like it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue and Pam, you are so fast! Both May BON's look really nice.

I have always had stick straight tree brown hair. But it is 'fan ready' which means it blows in the wind, lol. I am mostly grey now but started coloring it a couple of years ago when the grey first started. Within six months I think the rest of my head decided to be lazy and stop producing any color, lol. But it has not thinned thankfully.

Good news about the commission Julie.

I have cast on for Gerda. Circular cast-ons always take multiple tries for me so I actually cast on four times 

Bunnymuff's April MKAL is off the blocking mats (cat hair removed, lol).

ETA - both photos were taken with the phone in the same position - weird that one got rotated.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue and Pam, you are so fast! Both May BON's look really nice.
> 
> I have always had stick straight tree brown hair. But it is 'fan ready' which means it blows in the wind, lol. I am mostly grey now but started coloring it a couple of years ago when the grey first started. Within six months I think the rest of my head decided to be lazy and stop producing any color, lol. But it has not thinned thankfully.
> 
> ...


Ah, this color now shows more like what you described. It is lovely and very large. It was quite a project and very well done at that. Enjoy it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I don't know if I'm the youngest or mid-range in THIS group...I'm 47 now, and am getting more pattern choices than I can EVER keep up with (all y'all know which two I'm talking about). I can honestly tell you that I'm not bothering with one exam they WANT me to take as I have my teeth being worked on and another type of insurance-mandatory check tomorrow morning. This one is non-invasive thankfully...just checking my oxygen levels so I may or may not have my oxygen concentrator.


I hope all goes well and you can get off the oxygen concentrator  and you are definitely younger than me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I always think that hair changes texture as it loses its color--gets thicker, more wiry, wavy? Not sure what that is about but I know it loses color due to an enzyme in the body not being produced? or overproduced? and the body producing its own hydrogen peroxide.


I have never heard that before but it is interesting... I wasn't sure we could produce our own peroxide..LOL all I know is that everyone is very surprised I am not more gray than I am but what is there is wiry and getting more and more noticeable as the years go on..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kim Pracy said:


> Thankyou so much Miss Melba. Now I know lol. I have always been too embarrassed to ask. 😊


I know the feeling... if you have any other questions feel free to ask.. there are only nice and helpful people in here


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> When I was younger I can remember my hair being very thick,wiry and wavy, and it used to get very greasy/oily within a couple of days of being washed. Somewhere over the years it stopped getting greasy. I do know that about ten years ago it became a lot thinner and lost a lot of its body and wiriness. I then started using a hair shampoo to add volume, which worked great. In hindsight I realized what was probably the reason. After we nearly lost Amy about ten years ago, her hair became very thin and would come out in handfuls. Hers was very noticeable, as she could not even pull her hair back into a ponytail. Fortunately with time her hair all grew back and thickened. I think that all the stress around that time might have affected my hair too. As for texture, I think mine in my old age is closer to what it was as a teenager in its wiriness. As for colour, I have always been very content with it being red and have never used any dyes on it. The colour has faded the past few years. My stylist had wanted me to try highlights a few years ago, but I wasn't interested in fighting its natural progression. I have natural highlights now and I like the gradual change in colour. I am curious as to when it will totally turn grey or whatever colour. The joys of old age!
> 
> Sue


I was the only dark haired of my two sisters and me. My mother was a red head, sisters blond, and Dad had beautiful wavy brown hair. Mom never got gray, her's just faded. I took after Dad and Mom always described my hair as dark auburn. I think it was more brown with a lot of red highlights. I was like Dad and grayed prematurely, getting the occasional gray hair in my twenties. I colored it for years. A few years after I retired, I got tired of the "skunk" stripe at my part and worked with my stylist to streak the top layer and let the gray grow in. She did a fantastic job. I love it now as it is very white, hardly any gray at all. The texture didn't change, still like baby hair. I can remember the first time Mom saw it. She said it was just as beautiful as Dad's. One of those nice memories that warm me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think you are right about the stress. Our society is a very reductionist one and we learn, thank you Big Pharma, to think of our body as very discreet parts, separate from each other. Of course that is a complete fabrication. Our hair, like our eyes, like every other part reflects what is happening to us in the whole. Stress affects our nutrient availability throughout our body and hair is a canary in the coal mine that can show us something is amiss. That is why people can do hair analysis for nutrient deficiency in our body. So when your stress level went down, and there was less cortisol production, etc, your hair reflected the rebalancing that occurred.
> 
> As for old age, you really need to stop that thought. Getting older does not make you old: how old you feel is only a state of mind :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


and this whole time I am fighting what ever is going on with me and I have brought up _stress_ and _depression_ as a possible reason for it and they don't even acknowledge that I even said something  although I am positive that it is either the cause or the biggest contributing factor...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went to my weaving class today, with the gloves I am knitting for the Brother who gardens- the one from Church- I have come home with commissions for another 6 pair- I am going to be busy!


YAY!!! Julie!!!! that is great news!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


Like this -- the color really shows the stitches, doesn't it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Pam. You got your BON done. It looks great.
> 
> Kim, don't be embarrassed to ask here.  We love questions and, of course, we love pitures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I was the only dark haired of my two sisters and me. My mother was a red head, sisters blond, and Dad had beautiful wavy brown hair. Mom never got gray, her's just faded. I took after Dad and Mom always described my hair as dark auburn. I think it was more brown with a lot of red highlights. I was like Dad and grayed prematurely, getting the occasional gray hair in my twenties. I colored it for years. A few years after I retired, I got tired of the "skunk" stripe at my part and worked with my stylist to streak the top layer and let the gray grow in. She did a fantastic job. I love it now as it is very white, hardly any gray at all. The texture didn't change, still like baby hair. I can remember the first time Mom saw it. She said it was just as beautiful as Dad's. One of those nice memories that warm me.


my SIL hair is like that she has had a full head of beautiful white hair for as long as I have known her... there is a picture of her with dark hair but I suspect she colored it at that time.. the picture is a family picture and her boys (4 of them) were still little...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam your BON looks great!!! I need to go and print off my pattern  

Melanie that turned out beautiful.. It is a nice size too  It will go great for the chilly office or a night out on the town


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is off the blocking mats (cat hair removed, lol).
> 
> ETA - both photos were taken with the phone in the same position - weird that one got rotated.


Mighty good looking!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> My mods put one of my older patterns on special for 48 hours every month. For May, they chose Beach Memories that Caryn and Sue recently knitted. There is a discount of 40% off with the coupon code BEACH through May 2 if anyone wanted this pattern. Just FYI.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beach-memories-scarf


Thank you Elizabeth and for the discount. I may have some yarn for it but if not.....oh well, a-shopping I must go.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just had 12 inches cut off for donation...about shoulder length now. Good for our "Summer" coming up...up to 80+ yesterday. Whew!


You must have had some very long hair to still have shoulder length. Nice of you to donate it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Pam. I was tired last night and went to bed at 8pm. I much perkier today :thumbup:


Welcome back and hope that early night got you all rested. Sometimes that is what it takes. And thank you about the orchids.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went to my weaving class today, with the gloves I am knitting for the Brother who gardens- the one from Church- I have come home with commissions for another 6 pair- I am going to be busy!


Sounds like good busy, nice compliment to get so many orders.

How is your weaving class? I started a circular weaving on a hoop, it will be more like a free form tapestry. Will post a puck when done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that is very pretty. I do like her designs and you have made beautifully.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think my next post reflects my philosophy of you are only as old as you feel. I remember reading years ago that people guess your age by your gait. I tend to stride out. When I am no longer able to, I guess I will slow down. I annoy some of my girls as I always park a long way out when I go to the stores, just for that extra little walk. When I turned 50, it hit me that I should consciously exercise my body outside of just walking. So, I started doing jazzercise then,and am still as enthusiastic as when I started. I am even more energetic than some who are a lot younger, and really love doing it. I am hoping I will still be doing it in another twenty years. My aunt turns 91 next week and she still goes dancing every week. I hope I will be too.
> 
> Sue


That is fantastic about your aunt, and about your exercise too. I may have mentioned this before but I tape a show on PBS called Classical Stretch with Miranda Esmond White. One of her goals is to avoid that "old" gait and to stay flexible. I came across her on a PBS fundraiser called Aging Backwards. All I know is that every time I do her exercises, I feel great. She is a former ballerina who had to retire because of a foot injury. Her show has been on since 1998 or 1999, so that says something.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Barbara. I am nicely rested now!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Norma!
> 
> Welcome, newbies!!! We do questions and photos in abundance here.
> 
> ...


My hair has lots of natural wave and curl, just enough to look like a perm on its way out 💇 I can finally wear an almost sleek bob in New Mexico with our low humidity. But it was beachy hair in Hawaii!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sue and Pam, you are so fast! Both May BON's look really nice.
> 
> I have always had stick straight tree brown hair. But it is 'fan ready' which means it blows in the wind, lol. I am mostly grey now but started coloring it a couple of years ago when the grey first started. Within six months I think the rest of my head decided to be lazy and stop producing any color, lol. But it has not thinned thankfully.
> 
> ...


That shawl is a beauty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I used Noro, Bev. The colors were nice long runs and worked well. You will enjoy the pattern.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes Dodie.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn! I will be busy for sure!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That shawl is a beauty!


Love your new avatar! Is this one of the Fairy's that are so popular.. I can't remember who does them so well.. but I really want to make one


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Love your new avatar! Is this one of the Fairy's that are so popular.. I can't remember who does them so well.. but I really want to make one


Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Pam. You got your BON done. It looks great.
> 
> Kim, don't be embarrassed to ask here.  We love questions and, of course, we love pitures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good for you Julie.Better to be busy and receiving a small income .


Thanks Ann! What has the weather been doing today? - still cold?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, all those orders are great :thumbup:


Thank you Norma! I am planning on structuring my knitting time carefully, so I do still put in time on the Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Norma!
> 
> Welcome, newbies!!! We do questions and photos in abundance here.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That's great, Julie!


Thanks Elizabeth! It is a good thing I enjoy doing them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you Julie, Ann, DeEtta, Norma, Sue, Caryn, Bev, Elizabeth and Toni for all your comments on my May BON. It knit up pretty quickly and I really like it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue and Pam, you are so fast! Both May BON's look really nice.
> 
> I have always had stick straight tree brown hair. But it is 'fan ready' which means it blows in the wind, lol. I am mostly grey now but started coloring it a couple of years ago when the grey first started. Within six months I think the rest of my head decided to be lazy and stop producing any color, lol. But it has not thinned thankfully.
> 
> ...


This does look good, Melanie!
I am pleased.
I got up early to do the banking- I am yawning now, so will go and lie down again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can imagine the challenge this could be to the budget, but pretty fun!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! Julie!!!! that is great news!


Thanks Ronie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> lol, that would definitely give meaning the the phrase 'design element'


 :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is certainly not a boring region to live in. If we didn't have weather to complain about, worry about or survive, there would go 50% of our conversation.


Same here, Tanya. Every season in a day. It has made it up to 12C today but the wind is still cool and we have been dodging showers.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, like going to the fiber festivals. You either need a chunk of money or better go empty pocketed.


Very true - I save for my visits but this time I came in under budget


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Am looking at DROPS current sale --35% off all yarns now.
> Are there any specific yarns from DROPS that people like?
> 
> And was checking out their Alpaca silk and saw this little ditty: lacey, not a shawl, but the next best thing
> ...


Now that is pretty and practical.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, I love, love your fairy :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is frustrating about the socks. How about wearing them with a soft cotton tennis sock as a liner?
> 
> quote]
> 
> That is what I do, Bev. I'm very prone to getting blisters and have to wear 2 pairs of socks with my walking boots.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> this is what I did too  I am leary of going lower than a #US1 though.. but I do love the smaller needles  I have a formula that was just sent to me so I'll be giving this 'hand knitted socks' another try very soon.. I have 2 repeats on both of my WIP's left and my BON to do and then I me project free


Are you already planning what comes next?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, I love, love your fairy :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. The one in my avatar was a gift to my girlfriend who wanted one after seeing mine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a wonderful time, Norma!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome back Norma... I trust you had a nice time and feel nice and refreshed
> 
> Thanks Caryn, Julie and Bev... and yes I do have moment of complete calm.. something I have not had for a long time  I just enjoy the feeling while it lasts...
> 
> Well the weather man lied... again... LOL it was suppose to get up to 70 today... well at 8am it was 70 and it's only 10am now and we are up to 80  We have been to the beach already.. no wind and beautiful surf  I am sure I got some good ole fashion sun! at least I look like I'm a tad bit tanner...LOL


Great way to spend time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


So pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I really like the mitts, Linda. They are looking really good. I signed up for the Gerda, but have to put it on a back burner. I have too many other things on my plate right now.


Thank you, Dodie and I too can't start Gerda yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> When I was younger I can remember my hair being very thick,wiry and wavy, and it used to get very greasy/oily within a couple of days of being washed. Somewhere over the years it stopped getting greasy. I do know that about ten years ago it became a lot thinner and lost a lot of its body and wiriness. I then started using a hair shampoo to add volume, which worked great. In hindsight I realized what was probably the reason. After we nearly lost Amy about ten years ago, her hair became very thin and would come out in handfuls. Hers was very noticeable, as she could not even pull her hair back into a ponytail. Fortunately with time her hair all grew back and thickened. I think that all the stress around that time might have affected my hair too. As for texture, I think mine in my old age is closer to what it was as a teenager in its wiriness. As for colour, I have always been very content with it being red and have never used any dyes on it. The colour has faded the past few years. My stylist had wanted me to try highlights a few years ago, but I wasn't interested in fighting its natural progression. I have natural highlights now and I like the gradual change in colour. I am curious as to when it will totally turn grey or whatever colour. The joys of old age!
> 
> Sue


I've noted the stress effect too and mine is also affected by the underactive thyroid. One of the ways I can tell if the medication needs adjusting is that more hair falls out. I also refused highlights and am now completely grey - a soft, ashy grey until the sun brightens it. My sister is pure white.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I like it too. I think of myself as old, and have no problem with that. I did jump on my DH when he said elderly a while back. I am in low 70s now,and to me elderly sums up someone in their eighties or their nineties. I still believe you are as old as you feel. I can't change the actual number, (my oldest GS turns 21 tomorrow), but after all, it is still just a number.
> 
> Sue


Looking at your photos, Sue, I wouldn't have put you at anywhere near 70.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think my next post reflects my philosophy of you are only as old as you feel. I remember reading years ago that people guess your age by your gait. I tend to stride out. When I am no longer able to, I guess I will slow down. I annoy some of my girls as I always park a long way out when I go to the stores, just for that extra little walk. When I turned 50, it hit me that I should consciously exercise my body outside of just walking. So, I started doing jazzercise then,and am still as enthusiastic as when I started. I am even more energetic than some who are a lot younger, and really love doing it. I am hoping I will still be doing it in another twenty years. My aunt turns 91 next week and she still goes dancing every week. I hope I will be too.
> 
> Sue


I agree with everything you said, Sue. I hope you are still dancing at 91 too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue and Pam, you are so fast! Both May BON's look really nice.
> 
> I have always had stick straight tree brown hair. But it is 'fan ready' which means it blows in the wind, lol. I am mostly grey now but started coloring it a couple of years ago when the grey first started. Within six months I think the rest of my head decided to be lazy and stop producing any color, lol. But it has not thinned thankfully.
> 
> ...


A lovely shawl, Melanie. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think you gave a perfect example.. I have seen women who wobble all over the place.. no they aren't even fat just feeling all the achs and pains make them hunch over and walk like they need a wheel chair... I told my hubby the I will never do that.. I'll always stand up straight and walk no matter what kind of pain I am in... Or they walk with their hands on their lower back.. these are just people I observe in different areas... it is giving up instead of fighting and I'll never stop the fight.. I plan on doing as my grandparents did.. they went Square Dancing every week plus special events  they were given lifetime memberships and were such a huge part of the group.. I just wish I was given one of my grandmothers dresses.. she had a whole walk in closet done up just for them  but they stayed young right up until they passed.. and my gramps carried a oxygen tank!(coal mines did his lungs in at a young age) he didn't let that slow him down  they were both such a great role model for all of us..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Walk tall, Ronie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Bunnymuff's April MKAL is off the blocking mats (cat hair removed, lol).


Stunning!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


How wonderfully whimsical!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I like that - "Walk tall" :thumbup: Dance long. :thumbup:

Your April MKAL is very beautiful, Melanie! For someone who used to talk about how slow you were, you are speeding right along with these KAL's!!! 

Barbara, I recognize that fairy from ravelry!!! (I know who you are now over there!!!  )


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Elizabeth and for the discount. I may have some yarn for it but if not.....oh well, a-shopping I must go.


Always happy to enable! LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


Your Cashmere is so cool!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Looking at your photos, Sue, I wouldn't have put you at anywhere near 70.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> How wonderfully whimsical!!!


Thank you DeEtta, Elizabeth and Toni. She makes me happy when I look at her. She lives on top of a shelf overseeing the weaving/yarn room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sounds like good busy, nice compliment to get so many orders.
> 
> How is your weaving class? I started a circular weaving on a hoop, it will be more like a free form tapestry. Will post a puck when done.


The class is in the traditional weaving of the Maori- learning how to make Korowai- the ceremonial cloak, often with feathers- we mostly use hens' feathers now, because so many native birds are endangered or already extinct. I believe the Taniko work is the only style of weaving developed by any culture that requires no frame or loom. I first learned Taniko when I was 11, but I have to wash and dry my feathers, incase they start to mould- they are not guaranteed sterile, and first I am trying to sort out the last bags that needed unpacking- to gain some floor space in the big back bedroom where I hope to do more of my craft work.
ETA, Looking at the photos, has jogged my memory that there are three Whare there- the third is an office building and not the traditional open style of building- so many can gather inside. In days gone by the Whare were often in Pa sites which were defensive retreats in times of war, similar in use to the Scottish Castle. People retreated there from their usual places of work, the gardens, when an enemy was approaching. This one is an Urban Marae built in the 1990's, The others may recall seeing these photos before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


Wow, she is a beauty, well they both are!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The class is in the traditional weaving of the Maori- learning how to make Korowai- the ceremonial cloak, often with feathers- we mostly use hens' feathers now, because so many native birds are endangered or already extinct. I believe the Taniko work is the only style of weaving developed by any culture that requires no frame or loom. I first learned Taniko when I was 11, but I have to wash and dry my feathers, incase they start to mould- they are not guaranteed sterile, and first I am trying to sort out the last bags that needed unpacking- to gain some floor space in the big back bedroom where I hope to do more of my craft work.
> ETA, Looking at the photos, has jogged my memory that there are three Whare there- the third is an office building and not the traditional open style of building- so many can gather inside. In days gone by the Whare were often in Pa sites which were defensive retreats in times of war, similar in use to the Scottish Castle. People retreated there from their usual places of work, the gardens, when an enemy was approaching. Rhis one is an Urban Marae built in the 1990's, The others may recall seeing these photos before.


Julie, I would love to see more of this type of weaving. It sounds fascinating. Do you have any pics of it or of your work to date?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, I would love to see more of this type of weaving. It sounds fascinating. Do you have any pics of it or of your work to date?


I am planning on going again next week, I'll take my camera, and ask if I can photograph what people are doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have never heard that before but it is interesting... I wasn't sure we could produce our own peroxide..LOL all I know is that everyone is very surprised I am not more gray than I am but what is there is wiry and getting more and more noticeable as the years go on..


What I have not been able to find out is what specifics control the production of h.p. in the body. I am sure is it a nutritional imbalance or deficiency.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning on going again next week, I'll take my camera, and ask if I can photograph what people are doing.


That would be wonderful, I would love to see that. Thank you for such a great explanation and pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> and this whole time I am fighting what ever is going on with me and I have brought up _stress_ and _depression_ as a possible reason for it and they don't even acknowledge that I even said something  although I am positive that it is either the cause or the biggest contributing factor...


Well of course they ignore you. The medical industry is predicated on creating patented drugs for suppression of symptoms. Going to the source of the problem is not part of their business model. It is why I encourage you to see a holistic practitioner--nutritionist, homeopath, traditional DO. I know funds are tight but these are the kinds or protocols that will offer you some real healing. Otherwise you are on your own with meditation, EFT, affirmations, etc. These of course may be very helpful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think you gave a perfect example.. I have seen women who wobble all over the place.. no they aren't even fat just feeling all the achs and pains make them hunch over and walk like they need a wheel chair... I told my hubby the I will never do that.. I'll always stand up straight and walk no matter what kind of pain I am in... Or they walk with their hands on their lower back.. these are just people I observe in different areas... it is giving up instead of fighting and I'll never stop the fight.. I plan on doing as my grandparents did.. they went Square Dancing every week plus special events  they were given lifetime memberships and were such a huge part of the group.. I just wish I was given one of my grandmothers dresses.. she had a whole walk in closet done up just for them  but they stayed young right up until they passed.. and my gramps carried a oxygen tank!(coal mines did his lungs in at a young age) he didn't let that slow him down  they were both such a great role model for all of us..


That is great about your grandparents. Such strong role models to have. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You must have had some very long hair to still have shoulder length. Nice of you to donate it.


Ah, Barbara, see you changed your avatar. Cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is fantastic about your aunt, and about your exercise too. I may have mentioned this before but I tape a show on PBS called Classical Stretch with Miranda Esmond White. One of her goals is to avoid that "old" gait and to stay flexible. I came across her on a PBS fundraiser called Aging Backwards. All I know is that every time I do her exercises, I feel great. She is a former ballerina who had to retire because of a foot injury. Her show has been on since 1998 or 1999, so that says something.


Will have to see if I can find her show. Sounds like good information. Have been getting posts about stretches for tight hip flexors but those exercises require good knees which I no longer own.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That would be wonderful, I would love to see that. Thank you for such a great explanation and pictures.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Tanya, Ronie, DeEtta, Norma, Barbara, Julie, Linda, Elizabeth, and Toni. 

Cute fairy Barbara. She does look like a lot of craftsmanship 

Keep moving to keep moving Sue  I hope that if my knees or some other joint gives out it is because I used the heck out of it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, she is a beauty, well they both are!


Aw, thank you Julie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is fascinating. Wonderful buildings, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh look at what just came in for all you cat people:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-snuggler-cat-pet-bed

don't know that a cat would use it, but it is adorable and I would even live with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And for everyone who made it thru the Earl Gray Tea socks, here is another exciting pattern to try:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kevathuuma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is fascinating. Wonderful buildings, too.


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Aw, thank you Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my BON with May clue finished. I like this month, too.


It is just lovely, Pam.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I determined not to procrastinate this month with the May BONO, so here it is, hot off the needles, well not literally as there are still a few months to go. See those May flowers.
> Now I don't have to wonder at the end of the month whether I did get around to it like happened a couple of days ago with the April clue.
> 
> Sue


Thanks so much for the reminder. I hadn't even thought about it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Barbara, the fairy is darling.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning on going again next week, I'll take my camera, and ask if I can photograph what people are doing.


You are a true treasure! Thank you!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I think you gave a perfect example.. I have seen women who wobble all over the place.. no they aren't even fat just feeling all the achs and pains make them hunch over and walk like they need a wheel chair... I told my hubby the I will never do that.. I'll always stand up straight and walk no matter what kind of pain I am in... Or they walk with their hands on their lower back.. these are just people I observe in different areas... it is giving up instead of fighting and


Ronie I won't quit fighting either, however I do walk with a cane and weave. I joke walking down narrow passages that I use it all and bounce off the walls. I stand as straight as possible but find that sitting long on metal folding chairs causes numbness in my lower back and legs so it is difficult to control them. Same is true if I stand without moving more than a couple of minutes. But I have MS, diabetes and an inherited back problem from birth. Doctors told me I would be in a wheelchair before I was 30. Guess i'm not 30 yet :lol: It is getting to be harder but I am fighting. One friend think I should use a walker. Can you see me doing chores or garden and yardwork with a walker? Of yes, sometimes the pain is very bad, sometimes I can't feel my legs or they are so numb I can't tell if they moved but surgery is not an option and neither is quiting.

I am with you; stand as straight as possible, step out if you can and hang on to independence with both hands as long as possible. Braces, wheel chair might be in the future but i'm not giving up.

:wink: off my soap box.

24 rows and the tops of my socks are about 7 1/2 inches. But I haven't given up and frogged yet. Is the uneven knitting normal or my clumsy use of dpn? These may not be knee high's after all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You are a true treasure! Thank you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie I won't quit fighting either, however I do walk with a cane and weave. I joke walking down narrow passages that I use it all and bounce off the walls. I stand as straight as possible but find that sitting long on metal folding chairs causes numbness in my lower back and legs so it is difficult to control them. Same is true if I stand without moving more than a couple of minutes. But I have MS, diabetes and an inherited back problem from birth. Doctors told me I would be in a wheelchair before I was 30. Guess i'm not 30 yet :lol: It is getting to be harder but I am fighting. One friend think I should use a walker. Can you see me doing chores or garden and yardwork with a walker? Of yes, sometimes the pain is very bad, sometimes I can't feel my legs or they are so numb I can't tell if they moved but surgery is not an option and neither is quiting.
> 
> I am with you; stand as straight as possible, step out if you can and hang on to independence with both hands as long as possible. Braces, wheel chair might be in the future but i'm not giving up.
> 
> ...


Tricia, you truly have my admiration.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, your MKAL is looking great off the blocking mats. Gorgeous.

Barbara, warm memories of your mom, dad and hair.  love your new avatar. 

Ronie, it sounds as if your doctors are just not listening to you. But you are listening to your body. 

p87


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--know of one person who completely cured her MS but it was not with allopathic medicine to be sure. Your fight for your life has been so important at keeping your spirits up and keeping your body moving. I think it important to find exercises that you can handle that will keep your muscles strong and flexible. I am always in search of those that I can do with my limitations. Also, as you know I would say, nutrition is so critical. Living on the land is a boon for you but there are still things that need to be added, or subtracted, to keep inflammation down while building your gut biome.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ah, Barbara, see you changed your avatar. Cute.


Thank you, Tanya. I've made 3 so far. Takes awhile to want to make one again. But I have all the stuff. One of the hardest parts was finding flesh colored yarn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Will have to see if I can find her show. Sounds like good information. Have been getting posts about stretches for tight hip flexors but those exercises require good knees which I no longer own.


She is very good to point out when and when not you should do an exercise and the area benefitted.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Nice, nice, nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Barbara, the fairy is darling.


Thank you, Dodie. And Melanie, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tricia, you truly have my admiration.


You really are a trooper. Amazing what one can do when one sets their mind to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I've made 3 so far. Takes awhile to want to make one again. But I have all the stuff. One of the hardest parts was finding flesh colored yarn.


Flesh colored yarn, hmmm? Flesh comes in all colors you know. I would use a coffee colored yarn myself.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> and this whole time I am fighting what ever is going on with me and I have brought up stress and depression as a possible reason for it and they don't even acknowledge that I even said something although I am positive that it is either the cause or the biggest contributing factor...





tamarque said:


> Well of course they ignore you. The medical industry is predicated on creating patented drugs for suppression of symptoms. Going to the source of the problem is not part of their business model. It is why I encourage you to see a holistic practitioner--nutritionist, homeopath, traditional DO. I know funds are tight but these are the kinds or protocols that will offer you some real healing. Otherwise you are on your own with meditation, EFT, affirmations, etc. These of course may be very helpful.


I can attest to stress...try one full week without my Mom. My face broke out in two spots on my chin. After 2-4 treatments of Witch Hazel when she got home my chin cleared up. Only one other spot erupted afterward...and it is now smooth.

As for pain management...I have a high pain tolerance with a rare need for 1-2 Excedrin tablets. I had a Dentist offer me a script for 800mg Ibuprofen tablets...I refused that script and handed it back to the receptionist. What do you think helped me bleed out back on October 4th 2014? Ibuprofen (liquid form...same thing).

It's either Excedrin, Aspirin, or Aleeve (sp?) for this woman! I rarely need anything stronger for a pulled muscle. Only when my hips don't want to move right (and I don't dare bend over). I pretty much use the Excedrin for a muscle relaxer...only one dose needed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, warm memories of your mom, dad and hair.  love your new avatar.
> 
> p87


Thanks, Bev. I have been posting so much more since joining LP that I got kind of tired seeing my face all the time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> She is very good to point out when and when not you should do an exercise and the area benefitted.


Thanx. I did look her up on Youtube to get a sense of what she does. Some of her stretches would be easy for me but none of the ones that put pressure on the knees. Makes it hard to work the quads and other leg muscles. However, I garden from a standing position so there is a lot of working those parts. Will have to explore her work more.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Flesh colored yarn, hmmm? Flesh comes in all colors you know. I would use a coffee colored yarn myself.


Yes, I know, I know. You saw in my former picture how lily white I am. I have two nephews who are 1/4 white, 1/4 black, half Chinese. Now, they are cuties. Not sure if they want a fairy doll, though. They are 11 and 8.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Bev. I have been posting so much more since joining LP that I got kind of tired seeing my face all the time.


Maybe thats part of the reason I don't put up my mug.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


Glad to hear you are well and almost to your new home!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yes, I know, I know. You saw in my former picture how lily white I am. I have two nephews who are 1/4 white, 1/4 black, half Chinese. Now, they are cuties. Not sure if they want a fairy doll, though. They are 11 and 8.


Now what would the male version be? Male witch? My mythology is weak here. Maybe Dodie would have an idea. As for color, even white kids/people need to have images of different racial representation in their lives. I won't go into this here, but suffice it to say that this is a very big issue in education, the need for multi-color imagery to be present in a positive way for all the children. I imagine you already know this given your professional work in education.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


So good to hear from you DFL. I bet you are quite tired of traveling by now, but hope it has been interesting and fun and lots of good connections made. Continue being safe; lots of good energy sending your way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I can attest to stress...try one full week without my Mom. My face broke out in two spots on my chin. After 2-4 treatments of Witch Hazel when she got home my chin cleared up. Only one other spot erupted afterward...and it is now smooth.
> 
> As for pain management...I have a high pain tolerance with a rare need for 1-2 Excedrin tablets. I had a Dentist offer me a script for 800mg Ibuprofen tablets...I refused that script and handed it back to the receptionist. What do you think helped me bleed out back on October 4th 2014? Ibuprofen (liquid form...same thing).
> 
> It's either Excedrin, Aspirin, or Aleeve (sp?) for this woman! I rarely need anything stronger for a pulled muscle. Only when my hips don't want to move right (and I don't dare bend over). I pretty much use the Excedrin for a muscle relaxer...only one dose needed.


I remember my foster gd breaking out in hives one year as she was readying to go back to the City. This was an embarrassing thing for her. As we sat in the bus station I did some EFT with her and watched the hives just disappear. She had been upset and anxious about something and was trying to suppress it so broke out in hives instead. EFT can be such an easy and immediate way to deal with all kinds of conditions.

These OTC drugs that people take for granted are really quite dangerous and often cause dangerous bleeding. I don't know if I have a high tolerance for pain but many times have chosen to live with some excruciating pain as opposed to going anywhere's near the medical industry. They frighten the heck of me far more than most pain does. I feel that if I am disturbed enough I will find a way to handle the problem without toxic drugs. My last few contacts with the medical industry due to insurance claims were downright abusive with doctors once more demonstrating their gross their arrogance + ignorance which to me means stupidity. Dentists are the worse as there are very few things we can do for ourselves once our teeth develop disease states. But even here, nutrition would be the best preventive. The last dentist I saw a few weeks ago when I was developing an abcess wanted to put me on a.b.s and I refused. Went home and self treated successfully and still have been pain free. I won't bore you with the details of the dental issues that I have to deal with but it is taking some time to get a protocol and fees for it together.

Hope you are well and not needing drugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.
> 
> Sue


Glad you have come through unscathed- Ringo hates our detector alarm- probably hears it differently from what I do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.
> 
> Sue


Glad you are okay. Weather can be awfully loud as well as destructive. Your electronics were okay most likely because your house is properly grounded. The umbrella outside was not. Poor pooches. Is it the thunder that scares them or the sound from the alarm system?

We had some heavy downpours early today here and it thundered so loudly the house began to vibrate and I felt it in the laptop I was using. It was scary as it felt like an explosion or attack was happening. Hope the worst of this storm system has passed altho more cloud and rain is predicted almost all week.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.
> 
> Sue


So glad you are all ok, that had to be frightening. Poor doggies, storms can be so hard on them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Now what would the male version be? Male witch? My mythology is weak here. Maybe Dodie would have an idea. As for color, even white kids/people need to have images of different racial representation in their lives. I won't go into this here, but suffice it to say that this is a very big issue in education, the need for multi-color imagery to be present in a positive way for all the children. I imagine you already know this given your professional work in education.


Hope it is ok to show pictures from the book, but here are a few fairies of other races to give you an idea.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--know of one person who completely cured her MS but it was not with allopathic medicine to be sure. Your fight for your life has been so important at keeping your spirits up and keeping your body moving. I think it important to find exercises that you can handle that will keep your muscles strong and flexible. I am always in search of those that I can do with my limitations. Also, as you know I would say, nutrition is so critical. Living on the land is a boon for you but there are still things that need to be added, or subtracted, to keep inflammation down while building your gut biome.


Add to that the limitation of what can be eaten to keep insulin needs down. Diet needs for diabetic and MS are opposite. One needs more protein and less carbs and the other needs less protein and more carbs. Diet must also be ooh sodium, low dairy, low cholesterol. Inherited health issues are a challenge. I refused to pass this genetic pool to future generations but I inherited the worst from both sides of the family.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie I won't quit fighting either, however I do walk with a cane and weave. I joke walking down narrow passages that I use it all and bounce off the walls.


I can't walk straight most days, lol! DH says that there won't be a problem with wearing out the new carpet in the hallway as I weave randomly.

Keep going girlfriend, you are an inspiration. I think about you when I ride for the MS Society. When I am tired and want to get off the bike I think that Tricia would probably snort in my direction and just go out and feed the livestock.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you are well albeit tired.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm.
> 
> Sue


Glad all are safe and your GS was home. I was in my mother's kitchen when lightning struck her stove vent (Jenn Air plumbed vent). There was a flash out of the vent and of course a very loud crashing sound. Quite the experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hope it is ok to show pictures from the book, but here are a few fairies of other races to give you an idea.


Love seeing these fairies of different races/colors. When my kinds were little it was so hard to find images of children of color for them. And there are male fairies, too, for your nephews. Looks like a really fun book of patterns to do. Thank you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


She is beautiful. I love how these fairies each have their own personality. How great that you won third place with her!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> You really are a trooper. Amazing what one can do when one sets their mind to it.


Barbara, very true but I had good guidance as a child. The mantra was, no one wants to hear your problems. Talking about it is boring to others. 
It has to be done, complaining wastes time.

It is a mindset, a way of thinking. Not looking for the easy or quick fix. It is also a financial necessity when there is little to no money.

I come from strong pioneer stock blended with the energizer bunny. Less than 100 years ago farm work was with horses. Everything done with machines today was done by hand which all built needed muscle. We even used human elevators to stack hay. One person unloaded the truck/trailer, the next lifted bales up to the next, top person stacked.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.
> 
> Sue


That is seriously scary. So glad everyone is okay, though I know the dogs have probably Velcroed themselves to you. A little too much excitement for one night.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Add to that the limitation of what can be eaten to keep insulin needs down. Diet needs for diabetic and MS are opposite. One needs more protein and less carbs and the other needs less protein and more carbs. Diet must also be ooh sodium, low dairy, low cholesterol. Inherited health issues are a challenge. I refused to pass this genetic pool to future generations but I inherited the worst from both sides of the family.


I would venture an educated guess that working with a holistic nutritionist you could devise a diet that met all your needs. The whole cholesterol issue is a scandal in the medical industry for example and their entire push to lower cholesterol intake is a total disease making program. So is the carb issue. We need carbs from greens and yellow and red vegetables and fruits but should not eat processed carbs or grains at all as they are all inflammatory in the body. The medical industry makes recommendations that are downright harmful to health and they never take into consideration the damage to the gut biome with antibiotics and other drugs. The connection between the gut health and the brain is just now being recognized by the medical industry but most doctors have no clue and ignore this information as it is not being demanded of them to address. And since the medical industry is totally controlled by the drug corporations, you know only solutions based on patented drugs is supported even when they don't work, and/or cause harm. Again, big reason to not rely on the mainstream medical industry for your information but to seek out independent healers some of whom may be progressive doctors and others will work in other holistic protocols. Your health struggles are heroic but I wish you able to access the kind of information that would provide relief is not direct healing for you.

As for your genes? There is lots of mythology there, too. While a genetic tendency may exist, it is more likely that an epigenetic process is happening and that is totally affected by lifestyle. Don't know if you are aware that our DNA is not fixed as we were taught for years and much, if not most, of genetic action is controlled by things like diet, stress, sleep and other lifestyle events. Epigenetics can be passed along the generations but it can also be changed. There is so much to learn and the more we know, the better we can take care of ourselves.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning on going again next week, I'll take my camera, and ask if I can photograph what people are doing.


That is wonderful. I would love to see this too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Now what would the male version be? Male witch? My mythology is weak here. Maybe Dodie would have an idea. As for color, even white kids/people need to have images of different racial representation in their lives. I won't go into this here, but suffice it to say that this is a very big issue in education, the need for multi-color imagery to be present in a positive way for all the children. I imagine you already know this given your professional work in education.


Red or yellow, black or white, Jesus loves all the children in the world.

We have come a long way towards accepting other races and ethnic mixes in the last 50 years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Red or yellow, black or white, Jesus loves all the children in the world.
> 
> We have come a long way towards accepting other races and ethnic mixes in the last 50 years.


Would be nice if that were true in a significant way.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I can't walk straight most days, lol! DH says that there won't be a problem with wearing out the new carpet in the hallway as I weave randomly.
> 
> Keep going girlfriend, you are an inspiration. I think about you when I ride for the MS Society. When I am tired and want to get off the bike I think that Tricia would probably snort in my direction and just go out and feed the livestock.


LOL well that mud last fall almost stopped me and some days getting out of bed is a multi stage process.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie I won't quit fighting either, however I do walk with a cane and weave. I joke walking down narrow passages that I use it all and bounce off the walls. I stand as straight as possible but find that sitting long on metal folding chairs causes numbness in my lower back and legs so it is difficult to control them. Same is true if I stand without moving more than a couple of minutes. But I have MS, diabetes and an inherited back problem from birth. Doctors told me I would be in a wheelchair before I was 30. Guess i'm not 30 yet :lol: It is getting to be harder but I am fighting. One friend think I should use a walker. Can you see me doing chores or garden and yardwork with a walker? Of yes, sometimes the pain is very bad, sometimes I can't feel my legs or they are so numb I can't tell if they moved but surgery is not an option and neither is quiting.
> 
> I am with you; stand as straight as possible, step out if you can and hang on to independence with both hands as long as possible. Braces, wheel chair might be in the future but i'm not giving up.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good fight...

Think the sock tops are fine. Once they are washed and worn, you'll never see any variation whatsoever. Like the subtle changes in the color.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.
> 
> Sue


Wow -- those kinds of events really shake your sense of complacency, don't they? I can remember when my family and I lived in Northern Virginia, we use to stand at the plate glass window in the front room watching the thunderstorms (new to us at that point). Then someone pointed out how dangerous that might be given local experiences. Glad you and your property was not damaged badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Add to that the limitation of what can be eaten to keep insulin needs down. Diet needs for diabetic and MS are opposite. One needs more protein and less carbs and the other needs less protein and more carbs. Diet must also be ooh sodium, low dairy, low cholesterol. Inherited health issues are a challenge. I refused to pass this genetic pool to future generations but I inherited the worst from both sides of the family.


My goodness, that is a real challenge. A very brave decision not to pass the trait on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is wonderful. I would love to see this too.


Hopefully I will be able to get there!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> LOL well that mud last fall almost stopped me and some days getting out of bed is a multi stage process.


Unfortunately, I do relate. There were those years when getting off the couch was a major ordeal and walking across the living room to the kitchen felt like a heroic effort. My dear friend who suffered from debilitating RA for years and finally passed last Fall was in a situation where she needed assistance for almost everything from getting into and out bed, going to the bathroom, some of the most basic things. However, like you and many of us, she fought like the dickens for her life and remained so independent until the last year. I would watch her go down to the City,negotiating through busses, trains, etc. Traveling with her was a major learning experience. Who knew every train station had an elevator and special busses in the City had elevator ramps for wheelchairs :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wow -- those kinds of events really shake your sense of complacency, don't they? I can remember when my family and I lived in Northern Virginia, we use to stand at the plate glass window in the front room watching the thunderstorms (new to us at that point). Then someone pointed out how dangerous that might be given local experiences. Glad you and your property was not damaged badly.


Mom and I have a nice memory of a bonding experience...

I'd see the storm going on...and I'd go into my parent's room and wake her up...to watch the storm continue while sitting on the wood steps going up to the 2nd level of our government housing apartment.

This was done until I went to sleep and she put me into my bed. I was under 5-7 years old. Best thing we can share now is the fireplace chimney ringing with rain drops/hail as we no longer have a huge window to watch the storm together (or sit out in the F150 truck and listing to the rain falling on the truck).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, love your fairy. You did a great job.

P 90


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue and Pam, you are so fast! Both May BON's look really nice.
> 
> I have always had stick straight tree brown hair. But it is 'fan ready' which means it blows in the wind, lol. I am mostly grey now but started coloring it a couple of years ago when the grey first started. Within six months I think the rest of my head decided to be lazy and stop producing any color, lol. But it has not thinned thankfully.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will have to look her up.

Sue


Babalou said:


> That is fantastic about your aunt, and about your exercise too. I may have mentioned this before but I tape a show on PBS called Classical Stretch with Miranda Esmond White. One of her goals is to avoid that "old" gait and to stay flexible. I came across her on a PBS fundraiser called Aging Backwards. All I know is that every time I do her exercises, I feel great. She is a former ballerina who had to retire because of a foot injury. Her show has been on since 1998 or 1999, so that says something.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Barbara, I love, love your fairy :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are getting closer to your hew home.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Took a small detour today. I have 2 baby showers coming up very soon and thought I'd do some knitted bibs. Found a series of charming bibs which have animals on them which I'd like to do. Below is my first attempt -- well I should say my most recent attempt; tried one several years ago. The animal is defined with purl stitches on a stockinette background and where the purl stitches are stacked one above the other, the stockinette pulls together and the purls "disappear" just like they would in a standard ribbing. I tried steaming this so it be a bit more open, but still not to my satisfaction. Am I missing something here. Is there some kind of technique -- just seems to me that a rib is a rib is a rib. Kind of cute anyway. Wish I had some colored cotton, but I don't. Maybe I'll do several and then dye them blue -- both babies are boys.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Took a small detour today. I have 2 baby showers coming up very soon and thought I'd do some knitted bibs. Found a series of charming bibs which have animals on them which I'd like to do. Below is my first attempt -- well I should say my most recent attempt; tried one several years ago. The animal is defined with purl stitches on a stockinette background and where the purl stitches are stacked one above the other, the stockinette pulls together and the purls "disappear" just like they would in a standard ribbing. I tried steaming this so it be a bit more open, but still not to my satisfaction. Am I missing something here. Is there some kind of technique -- just seems to me that a rib is a rib is a rib. Kind of cute anyway. Wish I had some colored cotton, but I don't. Maybe I'll do several and then dye them blue -- both babies are boys.


Seems the purls are used as an outline for the featured object. Perhaps make this outline 2 or 3 stitches wide so as in a rib, the wider the rib the more you see the purls.

Other thought is to maybe do the entire featured object in Purl and use Knit to create a small detail in the object.

The design itself is weak it seems.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Keep up the good fight...
> 
> Think the sock tops are fine. Once they are washed and worn, you'll never see any variation whatsoever. Like the subtle changes in the color.


Thank you. I like the color too. Most of what l see has bright sudden color changes of colors I don't even like together.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, that is a real challenge. A very brave decision not to pass the trait on.


Thank you. I saw these issues in 3 generations of the familyr iincluding some cousins and first cousins once removed and heard about them in earlier generations back to civil war era. Pretty strong genetic gene pool.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Took a small detour today. I have 2 baby showers coming up very soon and thought I'd do some knitted bibs. Found a series of charming bibs which have animals on them which I'd like to do. Below is my first attempt -- well I should say my most recent attempt; tried one several years ago. The animal is defined with purl stitches on a stockinette background and where the purl stitches are stacked one above the other, the stockinette pulls together and the purls "disappear" just like they would in a standard ribbing. I tried steaming this so it be a bit more open, but still not to my satisfaction. Am I missing something here. Is there some kind of technique -- just seems to me that a rib is a rib is a rib. Kind of cute anyway. Wish I had some colored cotton, but I don't. Maybe I'll do several and then dye them blue -- both babies are boys.


I had similar problems making wash cloths with designs of knitting and purl. Some things would pull 2 knit stitches together and hide the design stitch. So frustrating. Hope you find a solution but think it is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I had similar problems making wash cloths with designs of knitting and purl. Some things would pull 2 knit stitches together and hide the design stitch. So frustrating. Hope you find a solution but think it is the nature of the beast.


I think you are correct. The one thing I thought of was to just do plain stockinette and then re-embroider where the "purl" stitches would have been, but since I only have white, that isn't an option either.

Per Tanya's suggestion of working it in reverse: back side doesn't look any better.

I guess I was just hoping for some miracle because I like the cuteness factor of the bibs. The designer has probably 30-40 different ones which can be seen on Ravelry.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Took a small detour today. I have 2 baby showers coming up very soon and thought I'd do some knitted bibs. Found a series of charming bibs which have animals on them which I'd like to do. Below is my first attempt -- well I should say my most recent attempt; tried one several years ago. The animal is defined with purl stitches on a stockinette background and where the purl stitches are stacked one above the other, the stockinette pulls together and the purls "disappear" just like they would in a standard ribbing. I tried steaming this so it be a bit more open, but still not to my satisfaction. Am I missing something here. Is there some kind of technique -- just seems to me that a rib is a rib is a rib. Kind of cute anyway. Wish I had some colored cotton, but I don't. Maybe I'll do several and then dye them blue -- both babies are boys.


How about double knitting them? The design would appear on both sides, color reversed. Afraid it means 2 colors of yarn however.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I think you are correct. The one thing I thought of was to just do plain stockinette and then re-embroider where the "purl" stitches would have been, but since I only have white, that isn't an option either.
> 
> Per Tanya's suggestion of working it in reverse: back side doesn't look any better.
> 
> I guess I was just hoping for some miracle because I like the cuteness factor of the bibs. The designer has probably 30-40 different ones which can be seen on Ravelry.


There must be a solution. The designs show to take pictures (unless the chart is used)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I think you are correct. The one thing I thought of was to just do plain stockinette and then re-embroider where the "purl" stitches would have been, but since I only have white, that isn't an option either.
> 
> Per Tanya's suggestion of working it in reverse: back side doesn't look any better.
> 
> I guess I was just hoping for some miracle because I like the cuteness factor of the bibs. The designer has probably 30-40 different ones which can be seen on Ravelry.


Maybe a bobble like stitch instead of a purl. Or knit a plain bib then using the same yarn embroider French knots where the purl stitches would be?

Think I am getting punchy, time to go to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Took a small detour today. I have 2 baby showers coming up very soon and thought I'd do some knitted bibs. Found a series of charming bibs which have animals on them which I'd like to do. Below is my first attempt -- well I should say my most recent attempt; tried one several years ago. The animal is defined with purl stitches on a stockinette background and where the purl stitches are stacked one above the other, the stockinette pulls together and the purls "disappear" just like they would in a standard ribbing. I tried steaming this so it be a bit more open, but still not to my satisfaction. Am I missing something here. Is there some kind of technique -- just seems to me that a rib is a rib is a rib. Kind of cute anyway. Wish I had some colored cotton, but I don't. Maybe I'll do several and then dye them blue -- both babies are boys.


The only way to get the purls to stand out, is to have a diagonal not a vertical- says she now from much experience with Guernsey patterns! Good luck!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, you are a very brave woman and you knit a mean sock :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


Prayers for a safe trip and for you both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that sounds very scary but I am glad you are all shaken but in one pieces.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie I won't quit fighting either, however I do walk with a cane and weave. I joke walking down narrow passages that I use it all and bounce off the walls. I stand as straight as possible but find that sitting long on metal folding chairs causes numbness in my lower back and legs so it is difficult to control them. Same is true if I stand without moving more than a couple of minutes. But I have MS, diabetes and an inherited back problem from birth. Doctors told me I would be in a wheelchair before I was 30. Guess i'm not 30 yet :lol: It is getting to be harder but I am fighting. One friend think I should use a walker. Can you see me doing chores or garden and yardwork with a walker? Of yes, sometimes the pain is very bad, sometimes I can't feel my legs or they are so numb I can't tell if they moved but surgery is not an option and neither is quiting.
> 
> I am with you; stand as straight as possible, step out if you can and hang on to independence with both hands as long as possible. Braces, wheel chair might be in the future but i'm not giving up.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Fight on, Tricia. :thumbup:

I admire your attitude. The stitching on he socks will probably even out after washing.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia....what an amazing girl you are ! You have determination helping you to cope and the support of us all .The socks are advancing and as previously mentioned ,washing can even things up.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL ....you are like a spring bird approaching your nest .Rest up on arrival.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara...super fairies . The faces are difficult .Like yourself,I am very white and burn easily in the sun .
Sue...how lucky the umbrella was far enough away not to cause damage to the main house .Hope you have not suffered from the shock of it. By the way ,are you sure the DOB is correct ? 
Julie ...look forward to seeing the weaving when you are able to get there .
Tanya ,that bed is good and the face could be changed for another animal .
De Etta ..sorry you are unhappy with the bib .Could you swiss darn with some embroidery thread ?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I think you are correct. The one thing I thought of was to just do plain stockinette and then re-embroider where the "purl" stitches would have been, but since I only have white, that isn't an option either.
> 
> Per Tanya's suggestion of working it in reverse: back side doesn't look any better.
> 
> I guess I was just hoping for some miracle because I like the cuteness factor of the bibs. The designer has probably 30-40 different ones which can be seen on Ravelry.


I think my main suggestion was to double or triple the number of purls so they create a real outline. The other was to do the whole picture in purl, not just the outline. I was not looking at the backside at all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

From me too.

Sue


linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Fight on, Tricia. :thumbup:
> 
> I admire your attitude. The stitching on he socks will probably even out after washing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, my hat is off to you! You have a wonderful attitude towards life and great strength in the face of all your challenges! 
I like how your socks are looking. I am still working on the foot of mine. It seems to be taking a lot of repeats of those last three rows to get it long enough for my big feet!

Melanie, I seem to remember something about you having a birthday on May 2 when Julie was due for a meeting about the water issue. If so, happy belated birthday and Julie, did you have your meeting?

I love your little bib DeEtta and can see the design. 

Sue, so glad you, dogs and gs and house are okay. What a fright and that noise of the alarms is awful! We had thunder storm as here too last night and this morning it is raining again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


Wow, you are getting closer! Prayers sent for you all to have a safe remainder of your trip. I can only imagine how tiring such a long trip must be for you. Hope you are getting some of the designing and knitting done that you had planned on


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--so sorry if I missed your birthday. Hope it was great and there is a nice after glow today for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Rain, rain go away, Tanya needs her roof work done already!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Barbara...super fairies . The faces are difficult .Like yourself,I am very white and burn easily in the sun .
> Sue...how lucky the umbrella was far enough away not to cause damage to the main house .Hope you have not suffered from the shock of it. By the way ,are you sure the DOB is correct ?
> Julie ...look forward to seeing the weaving when you are able to get there .
> Tanya ,that bed is good and the face could be changed for another animal .
> De Etta ..sorry you are unhappy with the bib .Could you swiss darn with some embroidery thread ?


 :thumbup: Hoping the finances will stretch that far!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am planning on going again next week, I'll take my camera, and ask if I can photograph what people are doing.


That would be great, Julie. I would love to see it also. Thanks for the pics and explanation of the Whares. 

Tanya, those socks are cute. 

Tricia, the socks look great. I am with you and Ronie, keep using what you have and don't give anything up without a fight. I really feel sad for my friend. You are an amazing woman! Go, Tricia!

Barbara,  We never got tired of seeing your face. 

DFL, prayers sent. Driving that many days in a row must be tiring.

Sue, so glad everything and everyone is ok. We have had a lightning strike hit the house. It's very scary.

must head off on my day! p93


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


Not too long now. Not surprised you are tired with such a long journey. You two take care and take plenty of rest stops.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.
> 
> Sue


I think I would be shaking along with your dogs, I don't even like balloons popping. Glad all is well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That would be wonderful, I would love to see that. Thank you for such a great explanation and pictures.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I can't walk straight most days, lol! DH says that there won't be a problem with wearing out the new carpet in the hallway as I weave randomly.
> 
> Keep going girlfriend, you are an inspiration. I think about you when I ride for the MS Society. When I am tired and want to get off the bike I think that Tricia would probably snort in my direction and just go out and feed the livestock.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Took a small detour today. I have 2 baby showers coming up very soon and thought I'd do some knitted bibs. Found a series of charming bibs which have animals on them which I'd like to do. Below is my first attempt -- well I should say my most recent attempt; tried one several years ago. The animal is defined with purl stitches on a stockinette background and where the purl stitches are stacked one above the other, the stockinette pulls together and the purls "disappear" just like they would in a standard ribbing. I tried steaming this so it be a bit more open, but still not to my satisfaction. Am I missing something here. Is there some kind of technique -- just seems to me that a rib is a rib is a rib. Kind of cute anyway. Wish I had some colored cotton, but I don't. Maybe I'll do several and then dye them blue -- both babies are boys.


What a cute bib, DeEtta! I don't see anything wrong with it. I see a dog on the bib. I think it looks just fine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only way to get the purls to stand out, is to have a diagonal not a vertical- says she now from much experience with Guernsey patterns! Good luck!


Could the bib pattern be adjusted to be done in a seed stitch like the border?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue and Pam, you are so fast! Both May BON's look really nice.
> 
> I have always had stick straight tree brown hair. But it is 'fan ready' which means it blows in the wind, lol. I am mostly grey now but started coloring it a couple of years ago when the grey first started. Within six months I think the rest of my head decided to be lazy and stop producing any color, lol. But it has not thinned thankfully.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie. And your shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Like this -- the color really shows the stitches, doesn't it.


Thank you, and it does.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam your BON looks great!!! I need to go and print off my pattern
> 
> Melanie that turned out beautiful.. It is a nice size too  It will go great for the chilly office or a night out on the town


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> She is beautiful. I love how these fairies each have their own personality. How great that you won third place with her!


Thank you, Caryn. They really do take on their own personality. My fairy, Cashmere, came about as a challenge from an artists' group I was in to do a self portrait. When I got the mohair locks at a wool festival, the booth owner said "we have so many colors to choose from" and she helped me match my hair color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


Your fairy looks great and I really like your new avatar, Barbara.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Barbara, very true but I had good guidance as a child. The mantra was, no one wants to hear your problems. Talking about it is boring to others.
> It has to be done, complaining wastes time.
> 
> It is a mindset, a way of thinking. Not looking for the easy or quick fix. It is also a financial necessity when there is little to no money.
> ...


Sounds like a stern upbringing that made you very strong. My husband's is very similar. When my sister and I gripe about certain things, my brother in law cuts us short and tells us we had a Leave it to Beaver life.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Sue and Pam. It was a nice knit.

DeEtta, I am with Tricia on this one. I have the same issue with dish cloths. Cute bib though 

Thanks for the birthday wishes Caryn and Tanya. DH offered to get me new tires for my car. Wahoo!! That is an expensive gift as my tires run around $200 each. Better than the last car - they were $420 each. 

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you! Even though I like that picture of me, it was time for a change. It is one of the fairies from Fiona McDonald's book "Knitted Fairies". They are challenging and the faces probably tithe most difficult. I am proud to say that my first one made won third place at the Fiber Arts Fiesta in Albuquerque a year ago. I call her Cashmere because she is a knitting fairy. Made her knitting needles from toothpicks with a bead on the ends. She was fun!


I love her!!! and thanks for reminding me of Fiona McDonald. There was such a great many of these being done I loved seeing them all 
Yours has such a great face.. it is good that you got that part down perfectly


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> That would be great, Julie. I would love to see it also. Thanks for the pics and explanation of the Whares.
> 
> Tanya, those socks are cute.
> 
> ...


I am sorry not to comment more. We have so much going on right now. You are all in my thoughts and prayers for wisdom, strength and peace. You are such inspirations to me. :thumbup: God bless!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It is just lovely, Pam.


Thank you, Dodie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Are you already planning what comes next?


Oh Yes!!! and we are always doing something here to keep me busy too... but with my crazy hours at work I never know just how much knitting I am going to be able to do... I need to do like Julie is going to do and schedule my knitting time into my day!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue and Bev and Norma if I forgot to thank you.

Making lots of progress DFL, and I imagine you are getting road weary.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Melanie!!! Enjoy those new tires.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tricia, you truly have my admiration.


Mine, too, Tricia.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Glad to hear you are well and almost to your new home!


Me, too, DFL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had some excitement I would rather not have had a little while ago in the middle of a bad thunderstorm. I was just finishing my dinner and coffee and Christian had already gone upstairs to his room, when I saw what I could only describe as an explosion and heard a loud bang right outside the window in front of me. Really scary, and then our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors upstairs all started beeping. We had to call the fire department as we could not get the battery out of the hard wired one and the carbon monoxide one would not reset. They responded reasonably quickly although I did not call 911, but their regular number. They walked all around in and out of the house and all seemed ok. They think lightning hit the top of the umbrella in the patio table, which did correspond with where I saw it. I would have thought the umbrella would have burned but they didn't think so. It had to have been a fluke as we have trees just off the patio. The worst part really was for our poor dogs who were shaking like crazy. They really dislike the chirping of the smoke detectors. Of course this has to happen when my DH is out of town. At least my GS was here. He was upstairs and said the house shook. I am just glad the house was not hit. Now we have to replace those detectors. Surprisingly the TVs and computers were not affected although the UPS alarm went off. I think my dogs will be by my side all evening.
> 
> Sue


That must have been really scary, Sue. So glad all is ok.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara,  We never got tired of seeing your face.  p93


That is so sweet, Bev. Thank you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love her!!! and thanks for reminding me of Fiona McDonald. There was such a great many of these being done I loved seeing them all
> Yours has such a great face.. it is good that you got that part down perfectly


Thank you, Ronie, Pam and Ann. I think it took almost as long to do the face as the rest of the doll.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Took a small detour today. I have 2 baby showers coming up very soon and thought I'd do some knitted bibs. Found a series of charming bibs which have animals on them which I'd like to do. Below is my first attempt -- well I should say my most recent attempt; tried one several years ago. The animal is defined with purl stitches on a stockinette background and where the purl stitches are stacked one above the other, the stockinette pulls together and the purls "disappear" just like they would in a standard ribbing. I tried steaming this so it be a bit more open, but still not to my satisfaction. Am I missing something here. Is there some kind of technique -- just seems to me that a rib is a rib is a rib. Kind of cute anyway. Wish I had some colored cotton, but I don't. Maybe I'll do several and then dye them blue -- both babies are boys.


That's cute, DeEtta.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Sue and Pam. It was a nice knit.
> 
> DeEtta, I am with Tricia on this one. I have the same issue with dish cloths. Cute bib though
> 
> ...


A late happy birthday from me, too, Melanie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--glad you liked the sock pattern. I thought of you when I saw it.

Melanie--great gift those tires. But what were you driving before? A huge jeep or a mac truck?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well of course they ignore you. The medical industry is predicated on creating patented drugs for suppression of symptoms. Going to the source of the problem is not part of their business model. It is why I encourage you to see a holistic practitioner--nutritionist, homeopath, traditional DO. I know funds are tight but these are the kinds or protocols that will offer you some real healing. Otherwise you are on your own with meditation, EFT, affirmations, etc. These of course may be very helpful.


I have been trying to find another Dr. but the pickings are slim.. the only Holistic practitioner we had here was a quack  I went to him for awhile until some of his advice nearly took my hubby's leg! he had a massive infection on the bottom of his foot from surgery to remove a type of wart, and he told him to go home and eat chicken cartilage!! at 1am hubby was back in the ER and it wasn't much longer after that when he was no longer practicing in our area.. and then he miss-diagnosed my diabetes... Plus there were a few other things that he wouldn't explain or even discuss with me... one time I was very sick and every time I called when sick they would say "give it a week and then call" so I did and when I called his receptionist said .. "Well we have people here who are really sick... I said I am sick that is why I am calling.. then she said well if you could go a week on your own then your not sick enough" LOL I said ok... then promptly went and found a great lady Dr. who was very thorough and would really listen to what was going on... but she retired a few years back  so now the hunt is on again...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, you are a very brave woman and you knit a mean sock :thumbup:


I have tried socks before and never got past the ribbing until frogging. I either got bored, got busy with prayer shawls / lap robes, mistakes or something.

I don't feel brave. Stubborn, persistent, scared, trapped, social outcast but not brave. I at least have a doctor now who does not prescribe any medicine that has not been on the market at least 10 years. Watches drug interactions and reactions.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Sue and Pam. It was a nice knit.
> 
> DeEtta, I am with Tricia on this one. I have the same issue with dish cloths. Cute bib though
> 
> ...


I missed your birthday too, Melanie but wish you many happy returns of the day. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Yes!!! and we are always doing something here to keep me busy too... but with my crazy hours at work I never know just how much knitting I am going to be able to do... I need to do like Julie is going to do and schedule my knitting time into my day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good idea. Knitting is me time and we all need some of that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie I won't quit fighting either, however I do walk with a cane and weave. I joke walking down narrow passages that I use it all and bounce off the walls. I stand as straight as possible but find that sitting long on metal folding chairs causes numbness in my lower back and legs so it is difficult to control them. Same is true if I stand without moving more than a couple of minutes. But I have MS, diabetes and an inherited back problem from birth. Doctors told me I would be in a wheelchair before I was 30. Guess i'm not 30 yet :lol: It is getting to be harder but I am fighting. One friend think I should use a walker. Can you see me doing chores or garden and yardwork with a walker? Of yes, sometimes the pain is very bad, sometimes I can't feel my legs or they are so numb I can't tell if they moved but surgery is not an option and neither is quiting.
> 
> I am with you; stand as straight as possible, step out if you can and hang on to independence with both hands as long as possible. Braces, wheel chair might be in the future but i'm not giving up.
> 
> ...


Good for you!!! I am sure at one point my back and legs will protest.. but I don't have the ailments you do.. I think you do remarkable! I remember when I was in my late 30's and early 40's I was doing the ranch work and oh my gosh there were days I could hardly stand up straight... I to have a issue with my back and its why I try to get as much exercise as [possible.. it helps to keep me limber.. but then at the end of the day... those aches and pains can really do a number on me.. 
I don't know what pattern your doing.. I don't think it is the DPN's.. and it may all straighten out in the end.. when you wash and wear them.. I love this yarn.. and I would love to have a set of those DPN's


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have tried socks before and never got past the ribbing until frogging. I either got bored, got busy with prayer shawls / lap robes, mistakes or something.
> 
> I don't feel brave. Stubborn, persistent, scared, trapped, social outcast but not brave. I at least have a doctor now who does not prescribe any medicine that has not been on the market at least 10 years. Watches drug interactions and reactions.


The bravery is in feeling all of those things and fighting on regardless. You ARE brave.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, that sounds very scary but I am glad you are all shaken but in one pieces.


I've had 2 trees hit by lightening. What a sound! Both trees split and fell causing damage. The dogs and I all levitated. Needless to say, I have had any tree that could hit the house or garage removed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick check in . Will be in Price Utah tonight. 2 more days on the road. Take care and say prayers for us. We are very tired.


Gods speed DFL!!!! I pray it is a safe and amazing trip ... your in some beautiful country... are you going to come up through Nevada? I'd stop in Virginia City if you are.. it is considered northern Nevada. But as tired as you are you are probably setting your eyes on home!!  I know I would be..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I can't walk straight most days, lol! DH says that there won't be a problem with wearing out the new carpet in the hallway as I weave randomly.
> 
> Keep going girlfriend, you are an inspiration. I think about you when I ride for the MS Society. When I am tired and want to get off the bike I think that Tricia would probably snort in my direction and just go out and feed the livestock.


I love that!!! what great inspiration to keep going...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have been trying to find another Dr. but the pickings are slim.. the only Holistic practitioner we had here was a quack  I went to him for awhile until some of his advice nearly took my hubby's leg! he had a massive infection on the bottom of his foot from surgery to remove a type of wart, and he told him to go home and eat chicken cartilage!! at 1am hubby was back in the ER and it wasn't much longer after that when he was no longer practicing in our area.. and then he miss-diagnosed my diabetes... Plus there were a few other things that he wouldn't explain or even discuss with me... one time I was very sick and every time I called when sick they would say "give it a week and then call" so I did and when I called his receptionist said .. "Well we have people here who are really sick... I said I am sick that is why I am calling.. then she said well if you could go a week on your own then your not sick enough" LOL I said ok... then promptly went and found a great lady Dr. who was very thorough and would really listen to what was going on... but she retired a few years back  so now the hunt is on again...


That was a pretty miserable experience and so sorry you had to go thru it. I guess every profession has its duds. As much as I support holistic healing over allopathy any day, it is always true that we need to have the information needed to evaluate what we are told by anyone, even with holistic people. It aggravates me to no end when a holistic practitioner acts like the allopaths and could cheerfully bop them a good one. The problem is that all of us grew up and live in a culture that is so materialistic and, worse, denigrates ethical and humanistic values. I always think about an adage that was very popular in the '60-70's: Question Authority! It was true then and even more so now. The last person I saw last summer, who I really liked and felt in synch with, turned out to not provide for me very well. He was too busy to take the time and I felt very shorted and told him so. He apologized profusely, blah, blah, and repeated the same behavior. He provided some recommendations that did not make sense to me and would not contact me to discuss them. So that ended that! I was so frustrated as what this guy does, not many others do. And I had traveled almost 100 miles to see him.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I missed your birthday too, Melanie but wish you many happy returns of the day. Hope you had a good day.


Me, too! Sorry to have missed your special day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that must of been horrible.... not only for you and your grandson but the little dogs must of thought the world was coming to an end..  I hope all your nerves are settled now and the worst is over 

I love seeing all the fairy's ... they are something I am going to work towards.. 

DeEtta I like the bib.. I don't really have a clue as to what happened because I have done several of these and not had this problem.. I do know you have to knit extra tight and maybe if you wet it and then pull up those purls and let it dry that it will pop more.. 

Well I am off.. it took me an hour to get through all the pages.. I am sure I am missing something..  at this rate I may just have to scroll fast through things and then comment all at once at the end! the only reason I have the time this morning is because I go into work late.. and then turn around and open tomorrow  not complaints.. its a job and I have to think of it as paid to exercise and to not make it my life.. just something I do each day!! which is hard because my caregiving career was truly a big part of my life... but its all good.. 
Have a great day everyone...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, is it your Birthday? I missed that. Do have a lovely day and enjoy yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I am sorry not to comment more. We have so much going on right now. You are all in my thoughts and prayers for wisdom, strength and peace. You are such inspirations to me. :thumbup: God bless!!!


It is OK to comment when you can. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday, I finished and blocked formal gardens. YAY. The picture on the table is the truest color.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good for you!!! I am sure at one point my back and legs will protest.. but I don't have the ailments you do.. I think you do remarkable! I remember when I was in my late 30's and early 40's I was doing the ranch work and oh my gosh there were days I could hardly stand up straight... I to have a issue with my back and its why I try to get as much exercise as [possible.. it helps to keep me limber.. but then at the end of the day... those aches and pains can really do a number on me..
> I don't know what pattern your doing.. I don't think it is the DPN's.. and it may all straighten out in the end.. when you wash and wear them.. I love this yarn.. and I would love to have a set of those DPN's


The dpns are Knit Picks rainbow wood, 6" and the yarn is A Step Above sock yarn. I got both from Mary Maxim. The pattern is Earl Grey Tea Hot. The one Bev led when my tablet gave up. I am making the cuff longer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yesterday, I finished and blocked formal gardens. YAY. The picture on the table is the truest color.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ...what a sterling effort with a fantastic result .I get three shades of pink and the way it appears in picture 1 is my favourite colour .Is it for you or a gift ?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Yesterday, I finished and blocked formal gardens. YAY. The picture on the table is the truest color.


Looks great and like that color. Should be nice to use -- hope you are keeping it for yourself. Haven't commented -- just been distracted-- on your new avatar. Love all the colors together. The fairies show so much creativity and they look like you had a lot of fun doing them.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Getting an appointment to see a doc here is quite hard but I must say they are quite good at referring you on if they have doubts .The local cancer hospital ,where both my husbands were treated has been placed in the top cancer hospitals in the world .Sadly they don't always cure though.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Looks great and like that color. Should be nice to use -- hope you are keeping it for yourself. Haven't commented -- just been distracted-- on your new avatar. Love all the colors together. The fairies show so much creativity and they look like you had a lot of fun doing them.


Thank you, DeEtta. And they are fun!

And Ann-yes, I am keeping it. I'm not sure many people who don't knit would appreciate the work involved. Plus mine is longer than the pattern length but I am reasonably tall.

Thank you, Too, Pam.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone who commented on my "bib" problem. I went back and studied more carefully the designers photos and you can see the same result that I've been getting with what I'm going to call the rib gulleys. Naturally, my brain has been buzzing with all the suggestions. Since I didn't want to "redo" someone elses work, I don't want to rechart, etc. Early this morning I tested doing something akin to duplicate stitch with embroidery thread of various weights -- looked bad. Then, as I started my second bib - a horse, considered what the effect of having used a color rather than white, because the white is really a stark white. Considered maybe just going ahead and doing the bibs then dyeing them. Then an hour ago, I remembered some acrylic worsted weight yarn that I had left over from another project and tried using some of that yarn to test duplicate stitches -- that worked and looked good. So once I finish the horse bib, I'm going to knit another with the same shape, but an all stockinette center panel - then try duplicate stitching with the acrylic yarn using one of the designers charts. The back on my test looked good and the acrylic should wash well; and knitting something with a solid center panel would be faster than incorporating the pattern as you go. 

I can't remember who suggested a double knit: that would certainly be a choice, but don't have the cotton yarn -- rats -- maybe I need to do some online shopping!!! No, DeEtta!! You are supposed to be using up what you have.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, I think you have done what is needed and I can see the lion clearly.

Ronie, we just switched doctors. We have our first appointment next week. Our doctor is so busy he had 3 assistants and take mulitple mission trips to Guatamala. It is so hard to to actually see the doctor. The assistants want to pass out antibiotics and medicines we are not interested in taking. We have heard good things about our new doctor. We like to do natural stuff when we can. I think he will be amenable. It is hard to find a good one.

Barbara, your FG looks great!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, I think you have done what is needed and I can see the lion clearly.


Oops. Bev, it is supposed to be a dog. Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, I think you have done what is needed and I can see the lion clearly.
> 
> Ronie, we just switched doctors
> 
> Barbara, your FG looks great!!


Thank you, Bev, and good luck with the new doctor.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/shawl-may-nia

this is a free ebook from Classic Elite with about 7 shawls that people might like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yesterday, I finished and blocked formal gardens. YAY. The picture on the table is the truest color.


This came out beautifully. Color fits your climate really well, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Tanya. I have downloaded it. There is a cute scarf/shawl that was done in a variegated yarn and looks really good.

Sue


tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/shawl-may-nia
> 
> this is a free ebook from Classic Elite with about 7 shawls that people might like.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, a glorious scarf and a stunning colour :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Oops. Bev, it is supposed to be a dog. Therein lies the problem.


Ok, I understand now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After my AquaFit class this morning I took advantage of my time alone to browse through the Barnes & Noble store, partly as I had a 20% coupon off, that I didn't want to let expire. I did well as they had a 75% off clearance table. I came home with 5 items, all totally different. All but the Shetland Lace book by Elizabeth Lovick, each cost less than $2.50, and I got 30% off that. I already have her Magic of Shetland Lace book. I really like this new book as it has a Chapter called Apprentice Pieces, which are mini shawls to let you practice the techniques involved. I think my GS would enjoy the Optical Illusions book, and The Royal Britain one looks like a real trove of information and history. I am sure it will take a long time to read, but I see it as a welcome addition to my library. Hopefully I will get some good recipes to try from the soup book. The jigsaw puzzle is there for when I next have the urge to work a jigsaw puzzle. 

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is my pleasure, Bev- I am on yet another glove! pinky red through purple- curious to see how it will knit up.



eshlemania said:


> That would be great, Julie. I would love to see it also. Thanks for the pics and explanation of the Whares.
> 
> Tanya, those socks are cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Could the bib pattern be adjusted to be done in a seed stitch like the border?


Even a seed stitch design 'vanishes' on the vertical- just what happens.


----------

